# Best Days with Sky! : Rediscovering Sky



## DuffyDuck

I am SO happy for you! Some horses just work better in a rope halter! or bitless.. I like your groundwork too, letting him understand it, when its right, release. 
You're coming on in leaps and bounds!!

Any chance you can get it filmed tomorrow ;D

I want updates like this every day.. it made me want to go back out and ride!!!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

DuffyDuck said:


> I am SO happy for you! Some horses just work better in a rope halter! or bitless.. I like your groundwork too, letting him understand it, when its right, release.
> You're coming on in leaps and bounds!!
> 
> Any chance you can get it filmed tomorrow ;D
> 
> I want updates like this every day.. it made me want to go back out and ride!!!


Haha I'll be sure to write them down here when I have time! Mom doesn't come with on weekends, my friend picks me up to go ride. But I will get get my cantering filmed on Monday! 

Oh yeah he was so responsive.. I think he's just been so mis-ridden (not really mistreated) with a bit that he doesn't understand he needs to give and whatnot. He's coming though.. he was amazing today in his bridle just.. so wonderful in the halter!

Thanks for reading that very long passage!


----------



## DuffyDuck

I love reading, so it was no problems for me ;D

Maybe riding him like that is the way forward? You could try asking in training best ways to teach him, and if you run in to difficulties in whatever way what you can do


----------



## Skyseternalangel

DuffyDuck said:


> I love reading, so it was no problems for me ;D
> 
> Maybe riding him like that is the way forward? You could try asking in training best ways to teach him, and if you run in to difficulties in whatever way what you can do


Good point! It seriously felt like I was riding a different horse and I was a completely different person. I think I'm going to keep the halter underneath when I school during the week and only take it off during lessons.. he doesn't even need the training fork anymore but my trainer likes me to use it during lessons. 

People still are shocked that I ride without half chaps and spurs and whips. I just can't use them properly.. the half chaps make me unable to feel my legs and what they're doing.. the whip I always end up whacking myself with it or it is really complicated to hold.. and spurs.. well you've seen my feet.. I'd be spurring him constantly without meaning to. 

Gotta make do with what I can! But yes, I'm definitely happy with him today.. and myself! More so than the other day! Weeee :lol:


----------



## DuffyDuck

Skyseternalangel said:


> Good point! It seriously felt like I was riding a different horse and I was a completely different person. I think I'm going to keep the halter underneath when I school during the week and only take it off during lessons.. he doesn't even need the training fork anymore but my trainer likes me to use it during lessons.
> 
> People still are shocked that I ride without half chaps and spurs and whips. I just can't use them properly.. the half chaps make me unable to feel my legs and what they're doing.. the whip I always end up whacking myself with it or it is really complicated to hold.. and spurs.. well you've seen my feet.. I'd be spurring him constantly without meaning to.
> 
> Gotta make do with what I can! But yes, I'm definitely happy with him today.. and myself! More so than the other day! Weeee :lol:



For about a month now I have ridden Duffy without spurs, when I fell I gripped with spurs and skinned my poor ponio a bit, so felt super guilty. Turned out she listened to my spur, not my leg- so used nothing. Can't touch her with a whip, however I hold a tiny, ittybitty one in my hand, just a respect thing. Trainer thinks somewhere in her training, in the 4 other owners that had her in 12 months (apparently not her fault, but I reckon may have been as she's a stubborn cow) that when she's said I don't want to and pratted about, they've gotten off.. two days this week I couldnt get her to do anything but walk, I was devestated, and then I lay the itty bitty whip on her shoulder.. the change.. she works better WIITHOUT the spurs..
Basically, what I'm trying to say is, every horse is different, they all need different things and what works for one, won't work for everyone.. I'm just glad you've found something that works so well for you and it only develops!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Oh that's why you couldn't get her above a walk... my friend's horse (the one I rode today) was trained western pleasure.. but way way way way slower. Like, he would barely walk.. worse than my horse's 'grandpa' walk. I got him to walk really well, which was surprising because my legs were thought to be weak. 

I'm glad you are working it through with her! You'll only get better with her! She'll soon realize you aren't going to give in to her antics, and then she'll just become the best horse ever! (Even more so than now ) No worries, she'll be back to trotting and cantering on your leg alone! 

Yes I'm happy I've found a way to get through to him. Definitely agree on the different things with different horses. It's nice to be dialed into him. I just hope that he starts working even better in the bridle than he has been. I just noticed though I didn't have him in his flash noseband (my trainer calls it a drop noseband) and that made a difference. I think I want to keep riding without. It's not necessary for him since he has an eggbutt snaffle anyway.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

January 8th, 2012 was a very eye-opening day. 

I walked up to the pasture and Sky saw me coming. He gave me one eye but then went right back to eating. Oh boy.. I walked up to him with energy, the other horses peeled away from the hay trough and gave me my deserved space. Mine kept munching, turning his rear away from me. I gathered the halter in my left hand and threw the leadrope at him with my right. The end of the leadrope has a strip of leather, and it lightly poked him on his flank. Sky zoomed off, startled as he turned his head and saw me standing there, inviting him him. He sighed and walked over to me, putting his head down so I could halter him. I stroked his head before, and he relaxed his jaw and chewed. 

When I was currying him, he was quiet, deep in his own head. I moved to his face and up to his ears. His ears pinned back and he rubbed hard into the curry. Dust came flying off. He was enjoying scrubbing himself against the curry. How itchy he must have been! I got a few treats and did a few carrot stretches with him.. his neck popped twice! And he sprung to life.. his eyes became alive and his ears perked forward. He definitely felt better. I tried to do a belly lift but he was dull to my touch, so I finished brushing him and got him all tacked up.

I took Sky to the outdoor. I attached his side reins and rechecked his girth. I sent him off to be lunged and he did so well! His canter was a dream boat both ways, and his trot was motivated and very energized. He didn't have an active walk, so I had to encourage him with the whip. He was so confused.. he wasn't sure if I was I wanted him to trot or what. Eventually he understood what I wanted and was happy to oblige. I asked for a ho and he stopped without turning in or hesitating. Yay good boy! I approached him and stroked and rubbed his face. He wasn't the least bit sweaty. Progress.

I got on him and he immediately stretched down. His neck may have been sore from the day before and he was happy to have me on his back. I asked for a nice active walk and he was happy to do so, I remembered to sit on my seatbones and keep my toes in.. my elbows bent and my shoulders back. Oh and I was looking up and enjoying the scenery! I loved every minute of it! I did a half halt and took him into a trot.. he didn't respond right away so I brought him back down and asked again.. hmm.. he still wasn't doing it right away.. but I continued on anyway.

I tapped with my leg and he did nothing.. he was just gently jogging along. I clucked and tapped... woah! The energy from behind, I was actually thrown back a little.. He was on his hind but I messed it up by throwing away the contact and losing my seat. I tried again and half halted, but he ignored me. I tried again, harder.. and he listened but it wasn't the same surge as before. I was happy that he listened though so we kept the working trot into some circles and serpentines and figure eights. 

The time has come... I grabbed my friend and we put Sky on the lunge. Canter time!!

I had trouble keeping him from the middle of the circle.. so my friend gave me a little bit of instruction and he happily moved to the end of the line, bent, actively and awaiting instruction. We picked up a very fast trot, like we had been practicing. I pet Sky on his neck, and then half halted to bring him to a slow soft trot. I didn't want him rushing into the canter!

I began sitting the trot and it was very very very bouncy. Immediately Sky fell apart and my confidence was dwindling. My friend noticed how I was bouncing, and she said "hey.. relax those knees.. push them down.. stretch them out!" as soon as I did, my seat came alive and I stopped bouncing. Aha! It was like nothing I felt before! I was so happy.. I felt the weight down my legs and Sky came back into his motivated supple frame. I had no idea I was pinching with my knees.. what a difference!
I slid my outside leg back and kept my inside leg on his girth. Can-ter. He picked it up but then he fell, reaaally badly and landed on his nose. I kept my seat. my eyes open wide. Oh sh-- I forgot to half halt. Sky sprung to his feet and my friend and I were worried he had hurt himself. Nope! He shook himself off and we picked up a trot again. With my new-found stretched knees, I found myself securely moseying along with his active big working trot. I put my legs in position, he picked up speed. No! Wait for my cue! I half halted and brought him back balanced. "Hey remember to keep your weight more to the outside!" my friend told me as I was about to ask again. I shifted my weight and brought his shoulders over. Ahhh much better! I waited a few strides then half halted and put my legs in position. He didn't change.. good! Can-ter! He picked it up in the correct lead and I kept all my weight down into my stirrups. I drove with my seat and kept my eyes up, my shoulders back, and smiled. I breathed deeply and in rhythm with Sky's strides. When I was ready to trot, I half halted and brought him back down to a trot. We took a quick walking break before picking it back up to a trot, then canter again. The second time was even better!

I thanked my friend, hopped off and un-tacked Sky. I put his bridle on and hopped on to cool him bareback. He was so happy and kept his frame. Once he was cooled down, I let him graze with my friend's horse while we both cleaned our saddles. It was the first time with my new saddle soap and conditioner.. boy was it dirty! But now it shined and was soft and smooth. 

We then talked about my future and Sky.. my friend has even offered to take care of sky (groom, ride, exercise, even keep him in his training lessons!) while I'm gone for 2 years. I'll have to pay her of course, which I have no problem doing.. but my mom is completely against the idea. Maybe I can work something out with her.. it's a good if-all-else-fails option!

Anyway, I can't wait for my lesson tomorrow and more lunge line cantering throughout this week! Maybe I'll canter the other direction or maybe I'll even go off the lungeline!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

January 9th.. well forget those ideas!

He was so wound up. So naughty.. he kept trying to leave the arena (I left the gate open for the other rider since it was coming down hard with snow. It was so cold.. but I was fine since I had 3 coats on! But he was so naughty.. 

I lunged him in his side reins and he was very responsive and scary focused. But he didn't want to canter without the whip so I had to growl at him. We ended lunging on a good note, and I made sure to give him lots of rubs.

Then I got on his back... oh my word. He was like a bottle rocket. He was SO responsive and had such power in the back. He was a different horse from yesterday. Must have been the snow. He stayed on the bit the entire lesson, he listened to my leg and took note of my half halts.. he relaxed his jaw and gently chewed on the bit. I gave him a little release and scratched his wither.

His trot... was so fast.
I felt like I was just.. zooming along at 60mph. My seat was having trouble staying in the saddle.. but my eyes stayed up. The lesson went really well, my 2-point improved at w/t and I did really great with the leg yields. 

Then came the cantering-on-the-lunge

Oh boy... NOTHING like yesterday. 

He was hot, hot and responsive and eager. Very eager. He just wanted to go go go and go some more. To make things a little more complicated, I wasn't ready for this bigger-than-ever surge from the hind when I asked for the canter and I got scared and turned him in. He threw his head up and from then on, he was a pain to keep on the outside of the circle. I had made a mistake.. a very costly one.

He tossed his head and bucked a little and pulled my instructor on the lunge. He was very naughty.. and no amount of seat would stop it. I had to kick him, and I did and he picked up a very slow trot. Okay... I half halted and asked for the canter. Better... I followed with my hips.. he moved to the outside of the circle and threw his head up. NO! I kicked him forward and made him trot again. I asked for the canter, he threw his head up, I pushed him forward with my hips and played with the bit. He softened and I released and kept him going. I did not look very graceful on him. Nothing like yesterday.

Maybe Thursday will turn out better...


----------



## Skyseternalangel

January 12th... best canters ever!

I got to the barn early and found my horse was very very dirty so I took him into the barn. He started honking and puffing out really deeply.. obviously something was strange. That's when I heard a shuffle and the stall door rattled. I peeked over the door and there was the most ADORABLE Rottweiler puppy with her muzzled mommy. Sky was so scared, but I told him to get over it and it was a cute ol pup. He walked respectfully next to me, he had stopped honking. I cross tied him and he kept peering over his shoulder. Every time he looked, he got more wound up. Finally I got annoyed and started working on yielding his head. I would add even pressure to the side of his face and when he relaxed and gave to the pressure.. my touch would lighten. Until his face was straight ahead. It took a lot of repetition but he finally stopped looking behind his shoulder. At least for the moment. 

Then came a group of people.. with a baby and lots of talking and that paired with the crazy puppy antics.. would him right back up. He craned his neck back and I snapped at him. "Sky!" His head zoomed back to the straight position and he puffed. "Oh sh-- I forgot!" was what his expression told me. Poor thing.. but I stroked his neck while they came closer and I let the people touch him. He felt safe knowing that he didn't have to always peek behind him and get worried.. he breathed a huge sigh as I slipped his halter on his neck so I could bridle him. 

I got him tacked up, minus his boots because his legs were sooo muddy... I had to towel dry him but there wasn't any hope for getting it off while it was still wet.

I put his side reins on and clicked them on his D-rings. I tied up his reins in the throat-latch and snapped the lunge line on. I grabbed his training fork and my helmet and we went down to the indoor. He was such a goose.. he would not stand still. He just wanted to go go go without me being ready. He wouldn't stand.. he kept chomping and trying to walk away. :/ So I got grumpy and didn't do anything until he stood still. 

(Does anyone have tips for this? He just wants to go go...)

We grabbed his whip and I sent him off to the right. The BO came to talk to me about the email I sent him. I felt intimidated but continued to lunge Sky, who did soooooooo well. He picked up the most amazingly soft but together canter on his stiffer side.. he didn't struggle at all. But he was very very forward to his better side and I almost ran into the BO while he talked to me a few times  

Then the BO left and I gave Sky lots of pats and took off the mumbo jumbo off of him. I untied his stirrups and put on his training fork. I hopped on and he was a dreamboat. Soft but nice trot (not like the runawaytrain trot from Monday) and he was so responsive but he was having trouble keeping on the rail. After we warmed up, he did better.

I kept it short because Sky got a new setting and position on his side reins. He moved from hole 1 at the top of the girth to hole 4 by his elbows. So he was going to be very tired by the time I got on him.

But then we got on the lunge.. my friend was so kind enough to lunge us at the canter. I picked up the sitting trot and it was so good! My seatbones weren't jumping off of the saddle my my bum wasn't all over the place. I put my weight to the outside and then picked up the canter. It was so perfect... he was happy, I wasn't pulling (I think the problem was I was unsure of what to do with my arms but today I kept them by my sides and they naturally moved with my hips...) but he was happy and I stayed with him the whole time.

That was to his left... he did so well (we did it twice for about 36 strides+) and then we did to the right for the FIRST time.. and he was amazing. 

I'm not sure if I'm going tomorrow but I'll definitely go again Saturday. Hopefully I'll be lunged again 

Honestly, I just think my horse prefers being lunged by my friend over my instructor...


----------



## Skyseternalangel

January 15th wasn't such a brilliant happy grinning day, but it was productive nonetheless. 

I decided today that I wouldn't lunge him, I'd just get on and keep it light and work on some of that "no hands" riding. Well I ended up free lunging him because he wouldn't pay attention. He just walked away from me.. to go to the gate and peer outside. Oh I got very ticked off. Fine... then we're going to free lunge. I sent him off at a walk, then asked for a trot as soon as he was on the rail. Funny thing about Sky.. he sticks to the rail on the ground but not on his back. I made him change reins and pick up the canter. He got his leads right and he was listening really well. When I stopped asking and softened my body, he came in but stopped VERY far away. And after awhile he just walked off again. You little.... no! I sent him off again, slapping my thigh as he lazily walked the other direction. I clucked once and he picked up a trot. I kept him trotting and then asked for the canter. It was much more balanced than before and he wasn't motorcycling the corners. I let him come down to a trot and then asked for a walk. I stopped driving him forward and he came about 5 feet away. I reached out and rubbed his head. He seemed to like it. 

Oh boy.

It was like day 1. He walked around steering himself. He completely ignored my leg.. it was terrible. But I kept on with it. We mostly stayed at a walk and I kept my leg pressure on and off until he payed attention and then I'd let him be. When he would get frustrated he would move into a very very very very discombobulated trot. I could feel he wasn't on his forehand but he wasn't put together.. he was just scurrying underneath himself with his head in the air and his eyes wide (I imagine.) Getting him to listen to my body was so hard.. and it's weird because I wasn't even using that much hand.

Well I found grace holding onto the pommel of the saddle during these scurvy times.. just trying to slow him down. He decided to be silly and spook at my coat.. the same one I've been wearing this entire month and the month before.. which made his trot even more bizarre. I started to chip away at myself.. what a terrible rider I was, what a silly horse I had. The lot of it. He just wouldn't listen.. his focus was outside of the arena and the more he ignored me, and more angry I got and the more tense I got. It was a bad combo. So I picked up my reins, halt halted with my body and the rein (he blew off my body half halts) and we went into a very nice but not forward trot. It was maddening.. it was like when I used my hands he decided to put himself together but with no impulsion. Without them.. TONS of impulsion but very much scattered. 

Well after a few laps of trotting with the rein, I wound him back down to a walk. I slipped my feet out of the stirrups and set the reins down. I felt so scrunched up on my left side but my left leg was hanging more so than my right one. I felt so weird.. and I was frustrated. But I kept on riding and encouraging Sky's efforts. 

He had his neck nice and relaxed, a very nice forward walk.. and by the end of the frustrating 35 minutes of no hand, we were doing circles (10m.. 20m was really hard..) and serpentines and keeping on the rail a lot better than we did at the beginning! And he was listening to very small leg aids but not to my seat so I think I'm doing the seat-weight aids wrong. 

Either way I got off, untacked him, and then did a little bit of groundwork. Mainly working on turning on the forehand (he wouldn't turn on the haunches at all, anyone know how to teach that?) and I actually got him to sidepass a few times while facing the rail with a leg yield in the front and a halfpass in the back, haha (he thinks any pressure in his side means forward... :/) We ended on that good note and he got a nice tummy full of grass.

I wasn't smiling though.. I was so tired from riding with my body.. and not even good riding.. it was terrible. But he learned a few things and I did too. 

Also I'm worried that my saddle no longer fits him.. :/


----------



## Skyseternalangel

January 16th, the vet swung by!

It was a very short day. I got there and went to grab him and he decided to turn his butt to me and walk away. So I threw my halter at him, because it was too hard and slick of ground and chase after him. He was so shocked! He trotted away in a circle and stopped and faced me. I made sure his attention was on me. I was about to halter him when he put his head over mine and snatched some hay. I turned around and yanked on his blanket and backed him up.. I made sure the ground wasn't too bad. He backed without a halter on and then I let him stand still. He waited for me to put the halter on, without invading my space. Once I put it on I rubbed his head for a second and we trekked off towards the gait.

I made him stand in his stall.. but he kept backing up. So I made him back up until his tail was against the stall wall. He licked and chewed and dropped his head. Then I moved him away from the wall and stroked his neck after I pulled the blanket off. Then he stood as I put the blanket on his rack and set him up in his aisle so he could get his sheath cleaned.

He got tranquilized and his nose slowly dropped to the floor.. he snapped his head back up when he heard the vet messing around with the hose behind him trying to get the water to warm up. "It's alright..." I stroked his forehead with my palm.. he nuzzled against my hand and his nose lowered again. 

After he got cleaned, we talked about his weight and overall health and he got 5 thumbs up. Hooray!! After the effects of the sedation. wore off, he got his dinnertime grain and I put his sheet back on. It was coooold today... below 30 degrees. But paired with his wooly coat and his sheet, he was doing really great. 

Tomorrow we have a lesson in the early morning! I'm hoping to warm him up for at least 30 minutes before we get started. I'm a little nervous because of our last riding experience.. but I'm excited to try my best and stick with it. 

Only 5 weeks left..


----------



## Skyseternalangel

January 17th... yahoo!!!! 

WE WERE AMAZING! Completely amazing today... we did leg yields and circles and _cantering_ and I got better with my sitting trot.. he kept round and was very supple. The no handed riding and the groundwork/corrections turned him around!

He turned and walked away from me when I went to get him. Instead of chasing him off, I only approached him when he turned his head and looked at me. Pretty soon he kept on looking and I approached him respectfully. He put his head down and I stroked him not saying a word. He took a step towards me but I asked him to move back and he did without hesitating or without worry. I put his halter on. He was very happy. 

I decided that today I was going to exaggerate my body language so he could tell if I wanted him to come or to stay. To act or to halt. To move or to stand. And it worked! I puffed up really big and he started walking.. we made our way over to the gate and I grew smaller.. he slowed down then stopped. I opened the gate without a word and grew bigger.. he moved around and kept on moving in a circle around me until I grew smaller.. he stopped and stood quietly.. and square! 

I grew taller and we walked into the barn. It was 50 degrees (yay!) but it had been raining so he was wet. I spritzed him with LaserSheen and started to brush his forlock, mane, and tail. He lowered his neck so I could reach without being on my tippy toes. By the time I was done, he was a little less muddy and wet so I began to curry him starting with his face. He seemed so peaceful and happy and ever so relaxed. I finished with his face and began currying his body, but the mud on his legs wouldn't come off as it was still wet. I tried a towel but it didn't seem to help. 

After he was all cleaned up I tacked him up but checked the fit of his saddle... it was a little off. So I tried it with this halfpad I have.. and it helped SO much. I finished tacking him, putting on his bell-boots so he had some protection from those hinds, but this time I didn't put his bridle on. I slung it over my shoulder instead, along with the lungeline, and we walked down to the indoor. 

No treats... no talking... but he was so keen on noticing my body language.

We got to the indoor and guess what.... he didn't move a muscle. He was happy and ground tied when I asked him to. I think the exaggerated body language helped him a lot as well as having his rope halter on instead of his bridle. I hooked the lungeline on.. he didn't even try to lunge himself.. he was standing still waiting on me. I adjusted the girth and even put his stirrups up and he stood relaxed. 

I grew big and he moved off, I wanted to see how he moved with the halfpad on. It was perfect.. the saddle didn't slip or the pad didn't move.. it was all nice and solid. He trotted and even cantered with noting but my body language and some encouragement with a small crop I had. Rather than using a long lunging whip, I smacked the crop against my own leg if he wasn't paying attention and his focus returned to me. He didn't pull.. he didn't fight. He just went through the paces and did really well. We even changed rein without having to stop and re-position everything... and we did it fairly often. He was happy to do it. 

We wounded it down to a stop.. when he tried to turn into me (BIG pet peeve of mine and HUGE habit of his..) all I did was point the crop at his nose and he moved away from it and stopped straight... YAY! I went up and gave him lots and lots of rubs on his head and neck. We went over to tack him up just when my instructor showed up. Whoops! We both finished tacking him up and we talked about how we did this past week and about the half pad. Then I went through the paces and he stayed on the rail without me constantly having to bug him with my inside leg... he picked up a trot without throwing his head up and taking 5 years to respond or straying off of the track.. we were doing so well! He was round and happy and responsive.

Then it came time to canter... I wasn't worried. I could even sit his huge ol' trot really well. I asked for a canter and he struck off perfectly... we cantered a long time to the left (his good side) without me pulling back, losing my seat, or him going hollow or being naughty. Then we did to the right (my good side lol) and he did SO well! I knew exactly how to keep him going and he felt so put together underneath me. We ended on a fabulous note and proceeded to cool him down while my friend started her lesson. He was perfect. I dropped my reins and we did some nice cooling out on the rail.. a couple of circles and then once he was cool and breathing softly again, I hopped off and went and put his halter on. 

I couldn't have asked for a better ride.. and he was so sweet and respectful the entire time. 

 can't wait for Thursday.. my friend gets on him! She'll be taking care of him while I am gone.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

So another lessee interest.. meeting them next Friday the 27th.. hopefully it sticks and I can have my friend watch/ride him the rest of the time. 

Anyway January 19th.. oh boy! 

He was a gem grabbing him from pasture, cleaning him up, tacking him up even. He wasn't a jerk with his bridle (he usually shakes his head or tries getting out of reach) he opened his mouth and he had his head low for me. 

I lunged him first.. but I've lost my lunging whip! At first I just used the end of the lungeline but he didn't take my threat to kick-his-hiney-if-he-didn't-listen to heart.. so I shortened the lungeline so he was closer to me and I whacked him on the hiney with the lungeline and then slowly fed him out. From then on, he focused on my cues and didn't give me any more trouble. Until... his new best buddy was being naughty undersaddle and then I asked for Sky to canter on the lunge and he went into a bolting bucking fit. He was just.. letting loose! I laughed but made him keep on cantering.. he's never done that before! 

Then I went to put his lungeline down and to hop on. I get on, he stands and everything.. I put my feet in the stirrups, I start warming him up on the rail. My friend's horse is watching outside with a concerned expression, his ears perked up and eyes wide. I notice and then Sky's ears do the same so I speak up "Oh your horse is listening so hard... and look so is Sky" and she says "oh Sky's probably just copying {her horse} it could be an evasion. I slow Sky to a stop in the corner and turn to my friend "Oh... I'm not wearing a helmet...." I laughed, how could I be so silly. JUST then, Sky and her horse EXPLODE into a bolt and start crow hopping and bucking. What the heck~!!! I rode it out and made him stop. He looks to the outside and starts honking.. and when I move him towards it, he's fighting me. Dancing around. I look over there..... deer. Two deer. I start talking to the deer "Oh hello little deer friends! It's alright we're just riding! No need to get spooky on us! It's okay we are nice!" They just stare at me but it seems to have calmed my horse down and the deer slowly walk away. I then walk Sky around a few times before I got off and fetched my helmet.

I get it on and come back into the indoor (the outdoor was unfortunately drenched and soppy.) He was honking and all revved up. By then my friend has cooled down her horse and was out of the indoor. So I went and put the mounting block down, put my foot into the stirrup and he tries walking off! I gave a quick tug of the reins and he stopped. I finished mounting up and then stroked his neck and asked him to walk off.

It was going great.. until we got to that corner. He refused to go over there. Hmmm... how can I make him do it? So I began to walk towards it and circled him before he reacted.. and then eventually circled a bit closer... and then a bit closer, and closer. Until we got to the other side and then carried on straight down the rail. We did the same at a trot, both ways, until he forgot all about spooking at that corner. We continued to walk and trot in many different directions, sitting, posting, serpentines, figure eights, half circles. He was amazing.. 

So then my friend came back and she lunged me at the canter. I had to ask him way too hard to canter but when he did, I kept him going and found out that I have a better seat at the canter on his stiffer side (going to the right) haha. 

Then my friend got on my horse, the one that's going to be taking care of him, and they did wonderfully. No cantering though, I think she was a little nervous about his stride. But she can't wait to work with him!

Hopefully this lease works out so I can get a little bit of help with payments till I get a new job.

Can't wait till this weekend!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

January 21st, 2012..... WE DID IT!!!!!

It was a snowy quiet day, so the horses were inside and itching to go outside. I grabbed Sky from his stall, cleaned him up really well, and tacked him up. I was very focused and he was very relaxed.

I rode him through his paces. A very nice stretchy hind-driven walk and a very nice forward round trot. We did figures and changed between sitting and posting trot, we changed directions, we did no handed trotting (and rocked!) it was brilliant.

So then I decided, why not? So we picked up the most perfect canter and kept it for a good lap until I started to feel like I was getting unbalanced.. so we trotted, did a nice circle to change direction, and then we picked up the canter the other way. We was a little discombobulated (it was his stiffer way) but it's my great way so I used my hips to keep him going, and he stretched down and I felt him lift his back and reach underneath him. The sound of the canter was music to my ears, and I swear both of us were smiling. 

I am one tired cookie!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Jan 22nd, we had a good ride but no canter 

There were too many people, distractions, and mishaps that I didn't feel safe cantering him when we could run into a person or a dog or God knows what. 

We had a nice hack though. We worked on relaxing.. which was very hard for him to do. But then once he got it, I encouraged him further by softening the bit whilst driving him forward. It took him so long to focus and warm up.. over 30 minutes. But once he did, his leg yields were amazing and I felt him using his back more. His trot was huge but reaching and I was able to actually sit most of it without bouncing. My posting trot is improving.. I was just really on edge today because I really wanted my horse to be able to relax and focus but we couldn't and he would have really liked to stretch out and canter.

Oh well, maybe Tuesday we'll have more luck. I had gotten spoiled of having the arena to myself these past weeks that having lots of riders there made it trickier.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

January 24th, I am exhausted but a great day!

I was late to the barn.. oops! But I grabbed him and cleaned him up as quickly as I could. I was rushing but did a nice job.. Sky just stood there blinking at me. I tacked him up and we went to the indoor with my trainer. I went to grab the mounting block and my trainer was holding Sky. I then saw him running her over!!! RUDE! But she sorted him out and made him back up by pressing his jugular vein (she showed me how.) Sky wouldn't dare overstep me but I was appalled that he did that.

So I hopped on and he was a jiggly mess. He was a tick above trotting (which he did do) and he wouldn't listen to me which was frustrating. Well my trainer talked me through it and eventually he stopped. We worked on leg yields at the walk, which was really hard. 

Eventually both my horse and I were fried from walking so my trainer let us trot. He was waiting for that cue so bad!! He picked it up and then he leg yielded himself off of the track (typical man, loves to take over) so I leg yielded him back. it was perfect! My trainer cheered! Wooo! It was great. We trotted circles and talked about serpentines (but now that I think about it... we didn't do any...) 

Then we worked in 2-point and worked on the sitting trot. I was very noisy up top but I was feeling my seat bones a lot more. Then we picked up the canter to the right first (my best way) and he was great! Then we went to the right and I was all over the place, but we did great! 

I'll be practicing on Friday and over this weekend.. hopefully!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Okay not going to lie, January 27th was the best day in my entire riding career. 

Why?

Because I worked hard with Sky, got him stretching and round, started to feel my seat bones moving, kept my stirrups at my toe instead of them getting shoved back or coming out, and we cantered perfectly all on our own.

We had a lessee come out to see if she'd like to lease Sky. They did great, so she's going to talk it over with her folks (fingers crossed!) But then I hopped on and begun to work on getting him to pick those feet up, use his hind end, have impulsion, and stretch down into the bit.

I have to admit, I felt embarrassed at my skill level. I was surrounded by girls that had been riding for over 20 years, and here's me the advanced beginner. And Sky was taking advantage of my weak legs.. so I definitely got to the "demand" stage of ask, tell, demand. I was careful not to pull on his face when he surged forward. It wasn't perfect but he then started listening better.

He did as I asked and he did a wonderful job!

Well I am too lazy to retype it, so here is a blurb from another thread of mine about today:

Put the training fork away FOR GOOD!!! and was going to loosen my stirrups a hole. But when I went to loosen them, I noticed that the stirrup leathers aren't even at all... one was on hole 9, one on hole 7. So now they're both on 6, and even, and it felt so good.... soooo good guys! 

That aside, my first investment is going to be new stirrup leathers.

I kept my stirrups at the posting trot, sitting trot (TONS better today!) and cantered with them long and he was an absolute saint.

For the sitting trot, I tipped my pelvis a little forwards and what do you know, I DO have seatbones under all that fluff  And I felt them go back and fourth one then two. I kept my upper body quieter and my lower half was rocking and rolling. So much better. I hope to get some video of that!

All while round and stretching, though he was being a lazy bum so I did have to get to the ask tell *demand* stage a lot. But once he was nice and warmed up, we did leg yields. I made sure my seat bones were even weight and put my inside leg behind the girth, outside leg on the girth.. I looked to the direction I was going and softly (on a longer rein but still round) asked him to leg yield. At first he tried to move his shoulders. I corrected him and we went straight. Tried again.

Guess what?!

HE DID THREE PERFECT STEPS TO THE RAIL!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wooo! So we picked up the trot as a nice break, I practiced stretching my legs down, without bracing on the stirrups.. it was awesome. I didn't lose my stirrups, they didn't shove back.

Today was hard, but perfect.

Going again tomorrow (my best friend is coming to visit!!! , Sunday, and then lesson on Wednesday! 

Feel free to read about it more here: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-rid...cle-trot-critique-110701/page4/#ixzz1khCLD6qQ
​


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Jan 28 and Jan 29 my best friend came to visit! 

Though Sky choose to be an absolute squirrel rocket and I was trying to keep up with him, he had new horses in his field, I had people in the arena, we had jumping stands up on the corners. 

We tried walking... it went well. Except he kept tripping because no matter how much leg I used, he wasn't improving. So I had to kick him and then it wasn't even a very forward reaction. He was relaxed but he wasn't stretching or using his back. 

So then I decided to get him trotting, and he did well but he wouldn't give. I had to half halt so hard to get a response. After awhile he began to respond to the more subtle cues and came around. We tried to canter, and we did okay but it was very all over the place, he picked up the wrong lead, but wasn't responding to my seat to get back to a trot.. and when he did he would hollow before I even had a chance to try and sit the transition. 

It was a mess.. we ended on a good note though, and then I let my friend cool him off.

The next day went a little better. We got to the barn late, so we tag team cleaned Sky. He was filthy!! But we cleaned him up, and then I went about warming him up. I had the arena to myself and he was really wound up so I spent a good 35 minutes JUST warming him up at the w/t large and then did a few figures and went over a few ground poles. He finally was settling down, and I was sitting his trot really well. So I ask for the canter.... no response except he speeds up like NO other. So then I try to get him back to a slow trot. Nope, he decides to ignore my half halt and tries to canter.

NO.

I play with the rein and sink deep into the saddle resisting with my seat a little and being careful not to lean on the reins. I asked again once he was giving me a nice trot. ZOOOOOOOOOM, biggest canter transition EVER. I flew back but my hips stayed with him, it wasn't pretty at all. Just then, another horse comes into the arena. He tries going straight for them, I had to turn (at the canter) really sharp to prevent it and he was going so fast. 

I felt like I was out of control, being taken advantage of for being a weak (in terms of strength of cues) rider. He fell into an insane trot, and I asked for that canter straight away with my hips. He listened and then remembering what I was told, let my arms follow the motion.

Huge... mistake. He was a hair below a full fledged gallop, my friend watching on the ground and the girl were staring mouths wide open (so they told me, I was just staring ahead at the road.) 

But on a good note, he was using his hind end xD and his back.. he was nicely rounded and forward. Supple, not tipping over.

It was just freaking fast as ever... at one point I couldn't sit it without making it even faster, so I went into 2 point. I told him "trooooooooot.....troooooooooooooooot" and he started to slow down. I stayed in two point, and he went down to a trot and I sat once it became steady and balanced.. not... tornado-like.

I taught myself a bad habit now, I should have stayed in the saddle and worked it out, but I was so nervous of hitting my friend, the horse, the wall, flying off.. 

He was just... wow.

Well, I was determined to get a good canter. So I put him to work. I went to a walk, and we did leg yields. Absolute perfection! We did circles and serpentines and then picked up the trot. He hollowed and threw his head. NO YOU ARE NOT DOING THIS! I urged his forward and started to comb the reins. "Ahhhhhhhhhh" his expression and demeanor changed.. he stretched down and kept contact. I asked for a trot, immediate response. It was beautiful, he stayed round and supple. We did some serpentines, and circles, then I asked for a canter, it was wonderful and I asked for a trot before it went south. He didn't listen right away but then he did (and my *** came out of the saddle to post!!! GRRR bad habit!)

After that he was tired and sweating so we took all of his tack off and I took my friend, popped her on him, and we went for a bareback halter and lead trail ride. It was his first one, and he did great. 

Halfway my friend wanted me to get on, and I was nervous.. especially since all I got was a little thin piece of mane to hold onto. We used a fence (I was too heavy for her, at 125 lbs lol) and he stood so still as I got on. I thought he'd spook but he was great 

Got on, and omg... it was nerve racking. But Sky kept slow and he was enjoying himself. I felt each of his muscles working, and then I felt mine start to unwind and loosen. By the end of it, we were going up and down hills without tension, turning on the haunches without losing my seat, and leaning forward to give him a treat without clenching or being scared.

My friend wanted to make me trot, but I was happy and Sky was happy. It'd been a tiring day so we ended it there after a bellyful of grass. Next week though, it's on!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

February 1st, 2012. We were rocking it!

I decided to talk with my trainer about the training fork. She still thinks he needs to be in it just to keep his head down at the canter. 

Well I lunged him in his side reins today, which I haven't done in over 2 weeks. He was very attentive and listening, he didn't try to walk off or spook/shy away. He waited for instruction. Walking was great, he was stretching down into the reins, trotting was lovely, and even the canter transition was smooth and soft. Though in his iffy direction he bucked and leaned on the side reins for the first bit. I just sent him forward and softened the bit in his mouth, when he stopped, I gave a little. 

I got on and we practiced being on the bit, round, stretching down, forward forward, forward. He was wonderful. He gave me trouble with the trot--> canter transition and he tried to stop a lot but I kept my legs stretched down, my hips sent him into a canter and my arms were giving and softening the bit.

And this was all without the fork.

Much nicer today than previously. He was soft and didn't give me any sort of trouble. 

 Now I'm tired but happy! Lesson on Friday.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

February 3rd.... yikes!

Today we rode and Sky exhibited to my trainer, whom I was pleading with and guaranteeing and talking with about taking off the training fork, that we still need it on. Naughty boy!

We rode in the outdoor, which I always have a lesson inside so it was different. The arena was pretty good except for one entire side was soppy and a little pool by the gate. I was nervous about riding in the slop and slipping but the indoor was so dusty it wouldn't be safe.

So we warm up, he's doing okay. We start the lesson and she's asking me to ride into the corners.. even the soppy ones. So I try.... Sky resists so much. He pops his shoulders out, he barrels and plows my legs and just bullies his way into the nicer stuff.

URGH!

I try again.. he's getting to be a pig. I'm doing everything I need to be doing. I'm putting my weight where it needs to be, using my leg properly (not my heel!) I'm helping with my hands, supporting him on the outside rein, driving with the inside leg. Nothing.. he just was being an absolute pig.

So I got flustered and I kicked the living daylights out of him on my inside leg until he went over there. My seat was compromised but he got over there. And then I stopped and just continued riding as usual. From then on, he wasn't a pig. 

Yeah.. one can dream.
Our trotting and leg yields were okay. He kept popping his shoulder out and overbending (HIM not me!) so I had to keep putting him straight and wouldn't let him drift (which I noticed that he does drift..) without the cue first. Then we started having beautiful leg yields with a nice supple and straight body. I was so sore though.

Then it came time to canter... what a monkey. It was nice going his stiff direction (to the right) because it's my better direction. Now going to the left was a different story.... HUGE surge from a soft cue... head went up, butt tucked under.. it was like a very nasty sliding stop mixed with a bunny hop canter. Soooo naughty!!!!!!! So I brought him back to a trot and asked again, he picked it up but it was so fast... and he was ignoring my half halts and cues to slow down. So I just had to ride it. I did okay, I kept looking down which was a disaster.. but when I looked up and sat up and RODE, it was good. Just I was so scared of him slipping and me flying out of the saddle. 

Needless to say, I am sore, I had a huge horse wedgie, and I couldn't stop nodding off in the car. Thank the bees I wasn't driving.

Hopefully tomorrow goes better.. I have a LOT of homework.

1. work on poll bending l and r at a halt
2. leg yields
3. bending and riding into the corners
4. keeping my outside elbow close to my body and supporting rather than dancing and encouraging naughty behavior.
5. LOOK UP


----------



## Skyseternalangel

February 4th and 5th

So Saturday was a mess.. so I'll start with that first. My bestie came to visit again (woo!) and we got Sky ready. It was very very cold out and my bestie was froooozen. I was doing great but worried about her keeping warm so I offered to let her ride first after we lunged him in the side reins. He was wonderful.. his canter transition was perfect on the ground and we was ready to go.

She climbed on, walked him, trotted him, and then it came down to the canter.

Oh... boy. He was fine.. until she started to lose her stirrups. She panicked because the last time she lost a stirrup, she got caught and was dragged or something. So she leaned down and tried to put it back in (terrible idea) at the canter. Well her leg came up and tickled Sky at his hip area. His ears went so flat trying to pinpoint what the heck was going on... he flung his nose up and went out of control bolting towards the arena gate. 

Yikes.... there was nothing I could do. She flew off as he turned sharply and luckily she tuck and rolled so she didn't hit the gate or land wrong. I caught Sky within seconds but I was so worried about her!!

Luckily the new barn manager came to check up on us (how awesome is that!) and then she supervised as I got back on him and trotted him around. Then she watched as we cantered. At first he was being a pig, but then he knocked it off and was a lot better. We started with his good side (his naughty naughty side) and then did his stiffer side (my good side) and ended on a fabulous note. 

Now today, the 5th, I had a lessee coming to meet me at 9am. I got up at 7am, got ready and left by 7:50am, got there at 8:30 and just as I was going to catch him, she walks up. So we both get him ready, she asks me to show her a demonstration of his abilities and whatnot. We warm up, work on all of the stuff that I had to work on for homework. He would NOT go on the rail. It made me so mad..... but eventually I got him close enough. Then we went for a canter and he threw his head so I pushed him forward and halt halted hard on the reins so he wouldn't take that as an invitation to speed off. He settled down and then we were fine. She got on and walk trotted him and she was in awe of his movement and how sweet he was. She decided to lease right there!

After she rode my friend didn't want to cool him down bareback since we were both so close to falling asleep. Just then Sky pooped so I picked it up with one of those cow bag things and picked some up because I'm having it analyzed. So we drove to the vet and I payed my bill and all is great!

We ride again this Tuesday


----------



## Skyseternalangel

February 7th.... oh I am angry.

My horse was such a jack *** today. I can't even begin to describe how I am feeling or how I felt. 

This part was my fault.. as I was tacking him up and had his boots on and his pads and his saddle.. I went to put his bridle on, and I shoved my thumb too deep into his mouth (I wasn't paying attention) and... crunch and hold... 

My thumb was crushed by 3 tons of pressure, at least... oh it hurt. He didn't know it was my thumb.. he thought it was the bit. But man! My left thumb is now crushed, the fingernail is ripped/disconnected at the cuticle.. it's ugly as sin and painful. 

So that was the first sign of negligence on my part. 

Got him tacked up, ready to lunge. He tried to walk all over me so I reprimanded him and put him in his place. Made him w/t/c both directions and he did well.

Got on and worked on asking him to use his back with a nice slack rein. He moved into frame nicely as I felt his back lift up. We walked around the arena working on leg yields (they are awesome now ) and circles and staying on the rail, and serpentines and all sorts at the walk. He was doing great. Time to trot... he fell apart. We went to the walk again, I got him all sorted again and asked for the trot.. nope... back to walking.. asked for the trot and softened as I did. There we go.. he didn't drop his back that time. We did figures, leg yields (they were horrible....)

Let me just tell you... at the beginning I was doing things wrong (like my leg at the trot was confusing) and once I sorted that out, he was listening to my leg really well and stayed nice and supple.

But that little jackass decides to give me problems when we went near the gate to the indoor arena (they are connected) and there was another horse in there. We spent literally 10 minutes trying to keep him from slamming or riding himself into the gate. He was doing it to be an ***.. and once my instructor told me how to prevent it, he stopped really quickly.

Then came time for the canter. FML FML FML FML.

He completely blew my cues.. without any pulling or anything on MY end, he hollowed his back, scooted his butt underneath him, threw up his head and bolted like he was being chased by 100 tigers. That jackass. 

He wasn't scared, he wasn't in pain, he was doing it as an evasion. It started as just throwing his head up but kept nice and soft cantering. But now it's just out of control. He bolted sideways at the canter.. forward, sideways.. I stayed with him until I wanted him to trot again. I sat down deep.. no answer. "Trot" I told him sternly. Ignored me again...

He yanked the reins (which my hands were holding onto) and unseated me. I knew I was going down. I told him sternly again, "trot!" "Trot damnit!!!! TROT TROT TROT" I grabbed ahold of his neck with all of the strength I could muster, still telling him to trot. He started galloping as I got my feet out of the stirrups. Still holding onto his neck, I swung so I was on the outside side of him. I TOLD YOU TO TROT!!!!! I dug my heels into the ground and pulled back on his bit. He stopped and I continued to reprimand him "YOU DO NOT EVER DO THAT TO ME, EVER!" I was on my feet and made him soften his bit NOW and backed him up NOW. "NO" he knew he was in trouble.. and I was so angry. 

Everyone around was laughing their butts off.. I had done this really unique emergency dismount and refused to fall off and put him in his place once he did stop. They made sure I was okay, that's when I burst into tears. The pain from my thumb and I managed to hurt the right side of my chest hurt. I think I pulled a muscle and probably Sky's neck is sore from 125lbs of kickass hanging on him.

Anyhow, she (my trainer) got on him, worked through his canter. I got back on, we did trot work, with beautiful leg yields (we figured out the problem and then everything became crystal clear to him) and then got on the lungeline to canter twice each way. I was crying the entire time and he was anxious to be done. We did canter twice each way.. to the right was troublesome and he had a perfect canter transition to the left. 

I am tired, and might have another lesson this Thursday since the girl that I usually ride with didn't have time to do it today. Hopefully it happens.. he is forbidden to canter OFF of the lungeline.

We have a sneaking suspicion this dangerous new game of his came from all those other people riding him because he was fine as rain before. "/ Downside to leasing out my horse...


----------



## tinyliny

WOW! What I wouldn't give to see that on film!

YOu really have guts.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Yeah I should have someone follow me around with a camera. I just know that falling off is what he wants because that means no work for him, so I didn't give it to him, I did everything I could to stay on. I made it harder for him, then corrected him at the end. Got back on and he was perfect.

Gotta have guts if you're working with a greenie!


----------



## QHriderKE

Sky, hold in there! I've done similar things. I call it an "Emergency Dismount". My paint acts like that in a canter too, until I lost it on her and got a little mean, then got all my frustration out by yelling at her and then crying.  But she lopes good 70% of the time now!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Thanks QH 

And I'm glad she does! Sky will get there some day... we made it so far already we can do it.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Feb 11th and 12th, 2012.. both amazing days.

I was so nervous on the 11th.. it was the first time riding him after the little incident. My thumb was doing better, muscles weren't pulled. But I was scared.. I kept imagining everything going wrong. (Before I got to the barn) because as soon as I got there, peace. It was quiet and sunny and it was lovely.. all my fears melted.

I went to go grab him and he waited patiently for me. I haltered him and went to the gate, opened it up, lead him through and put him on the cross ties. I took his blanket off and brushed him down, every spot of him was nice and clean. My cousins came by and they helped brush him (both men!!) and he did fabulous. Got him all tacked up with his side reins and lunge line.

We all went down to the arena and I lunged him in his side reins, w t c a few times. He did really well and this went on for about 30 minutes.

After that, I hopped on and we began to walk forward and I was encouraging him to stretch.. thinking about my elbows being bent but not rigid, thinking about my legs hanging down with my toes pointing forward and my heel away from his side. We moved into a trot and I took up a little more rein. We trotted and he stretched down into the bridle, did leg yields wonderfully and circles like he'd been doing it his entire life. We trotted over a ground pole and he didn't miss a beat. 

It was wonderful.. 

Today was similar, he was so curious when I got him from pasture. Today my lessee rode in the morning and I noticed my saddle and bridle were clean!! How nice of her! But Sky was confused as to why he was being gotten again. Well tough toodles! Only 6 days left so I get to spend as much time with you as possible! 

I got him all tacked up and brought him down to the indoor. I got on and then we spent a long while stretching and warming up. We felt so good together, and I asked for a trot and he obliged. A lady whom I ran into (she's new) popped up from the gate and asked me (well hollered) across the arena if I could help her with a question. It startled Sky and she was carrying a cute little white Maltese dog so he tried to spook away. Nope. I turned him sharply with my leg and made him halt.

I helped her with her question and we rode off again. We did a lot of trot work and leg yields, trotting over poles and circles.. lots of direction changes and then I worked in two point.

I then got off and lunged him at the canter. He looked so lovely.. he even cantered freely on his own, correct lead, good tempo, soft upfront and using his hind.. he was so happy.

We only worked for about 35 minutes.. it was in the low 30s and he had already been out. Gave him some hay and then he had dinner 

I love my horse.

Last.. Final... Lesson on Tuesday!


----------



## tinyliny

your descriptions are so nice. It's a wonder you remember all those details after the fact.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

tinyliny said:


> your descriptions are so nice. It's a wonder you remember all those details after the fact.


Thank you 

I really remember the weirdest stuff.. like all of the dog breeds, what someone has said, random facts. But I'm a very hands on girl.. I can recall feelings and dreams and occurrences from years ago like they just happened. 

But I can't remember the "important" stuff like where I left my glasses, haha!


----------



## tinyliny

Well, I liked your part about stretching him and feeling him move under you. The more you ride the more you really feel the horse's body move under you and start to be able to imagine what it's like to move as a quadraped moves. I mean, there's a huge fundamental difference between the way we move and the way quadrapeds, like horses, dogs, deer, elephants, cows, . . . . move. But for them, being four legged is the norm. We have to learn to think and feel that way, so that , for example, when we ask a horse to turn, we are very aware of how that translates into moving the four legs, in what order they must move and how the animal must weight each or unweight them in order to be able to move sideways, vs, forward.

I was working briefly with Zulu today on line. I just wanted to work on him being more in touch with is back feet. So, I had him step over a cavaletti with his front feet only, ask him to pause, then see if he could move sideways down the cavaletti. But he felt stuck, and a bit panicked . he then would barge forward fully over the cavaletti. I realized that he worries about being able to back up over the bar, and so he feels he must come forward all the way.

So, I lowered the bar to the ground so it's just a ground pole, had him step front feet over, the ask him to stand, reward with a a niblet of carrot, then ask him to step backward over that pole, bringing his two front feet back over it. This was hard for him but he got better at it. When I got him ok with that, I tried the sidways movement and got a wee bit, but he still worries and wants to come all the way over the log.
So, I went back to backing him over the ground pole and asking him to back his whole body, all four legs over, one at a time. It was amazignnly hard for him.

After we did this, I trotted off to see if he'd follow the line forward, and sure enough, he had gotten tight and sticky with this small work, so I asked him to move out when I trot, stop when I trot, etc.

Then sent him around a few barrels, asking him to go in a semicircle around, bend, disengage, and change direction to a semicircle going the other way.

Then sent him over the cavaletti at a trot a few times. then quit.

25 minutes. The problem is that he has to much of the cuteness factor, which can make me too softhearted.
I didnt' mean to hyjack your thread. Just using the same kind of writing to look back and remember each step that we did together.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

tinyliny said:


> Well, I liked your part about stretching him and feeling him move under you. The more you ride the more you really feel the horse's body move under you and start to be able to imagine what it's like to move as a quadraped moves. I mean, there's a huge fundamental difference between the way we move and the way quadrapeds, like horses, dogs, deer, elephants, cows, . . . . move. But for them, being four legged is the norm. We have to learn to think and feel that way, so that , for example, when we ask a horse to turn, we are very aware of how that translates into moving the four legs, in what order they must move and how the animal must weight each or unweight them in order to be able to move sideways, vs, forward.
> 
> I was working briefly with Zulu today on line. I just wanted to work on him being more in touch with is back feet. So, I had him step over a cavaletti with his front feet only, ask him to pause, then see if he could move sideways down the cavaletti. But he felt stuck, and a bit panicked . he then would barge forward fully over the cavaletti. I realized that he worries about being able to back up over the bar, and so he feels he must come forward all the way.
> 
> So, I lowered the bar to the ground so it's just a ground pole, had him step front feet over, the ask him to stand, reward with a a niblet of carrot, then ask him to step backward over that pole, bringing his two front feet back over it. This was hard for him but he got better at it. When I got him ok with that, I tried the sidways movement and got a wee bit, but he still worries and wants to come all the way over the log.
> So, I went back to backing him over the ground pole and asking him to back his whole body, all four legs over, one at a time. It was amazignnly hard for him.
> 
> After we did this, I trotted off to see if he'd follow the line forward, and sure enough, he had gotten tight and sticky with this small work, so I asked him to move out when I trot, stop when I trot, etc.
> 
> Then sent him around a few barrels, asking him to go in a semicircle around, bend, disengage, and change direction to a semicircle going the other way.
> 
> Then sent him over the cavaletti at a trot a few times. then quit.
> 
> 25 minutes. The problem is that he has to much of the cuteness factor, which can make me too softhearted.
> I didnt' mean to hyjack your thread. Just using the same kind of writing to look back and remember each step that we did together.



No it's fine haha, you're welcome in my journal! 

Yep, it's great to recall what happened and analyze it.. figure out why you did things, what could help.

I know when Sky was struggling with leg yields at first.. it was because I was blocking his shoulder so OF COURSE he couldn't move his front end over and thus made it hard to get his hind end in order. 

Going back and thinking about things has made us progress a lot more steadily. 

I can picture you and Zulu and how he must have felt.. but you did the right thing by breaking it up into sections. Maybe 25 minutes was all he needed! Less is more, unless you're looking to end with wet saddle pads and burn some fat. 

Even when I'm riding and he's struggling with something, like reaching into a corner.. I break down everything I'm doing or I NEED to be doing in order to ask and we work through it. 

He'll get it eventually! Backing up over poles or even backing up full stop is very hard. It's not a natural movement as horses that are trapped want to move forward forward forward. 

But it's great for them 

Sky used to have suuuch issues even walking over poles. He thought they were going to grab his legs and gobble him right up, so he'd stop a foot away, spring forward as high as he could, and then continue on. Now he doesn't miss a step.. I haven't tried backing up over poles though.. hmm...


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Saturday Feb 25th 2012

Since I'm so far from my boy (like 12,000km away!) I've decided to keep on track with journa-ling what I do while in my new home in New Zealand.. as well as updating pictures of my horse as I get them.

One thing you all need to know is that New Zealand is a day ahead of you all (except Australia) so my 25th is a Saturday.

I arrived here on the 21st of Feb (I think?) after hell at the airport and in the air. We missed our flight due to car trouble and delays, we got delayed 2 hours with no time to change clothes or call our friend that was picking us up at Wellington airport. We had flights cancelled and switched.. and to top it all off, they lost our 8 bags of luggage.

We reeked to high heaven, I got a stye under my eye (blah!) and soo tired and sore from trying to nap on the plane.

Needless to say, going home and showering and going to bed in a small narrow little springy bed was absolute heaven. I had never slept so well.


Feb 22nd; The next day we were to be picked up by our friend and shown around town. Well we were so groggy getting up.. looked at the clock. 8:10am. Despite my best efforts to sleep in 

So we got dressed, nibbled tentatively on our New Zealand cereal with whole milk, and awaited his arrival. 

Let me tell you one thing about New Zealand. They are so conscious of man's affect on the environment. They are so efficient and thoughtful and organic. The cereal was high in energy and fiber.. and it tasted so good! We hadn't drunk real milk in years due to our vegan route (which I opposed) so it was so refreshing.

Our friend cam around 1pm and took us in his car for a drive about. Where we are, there are only two highways: 1 and 2. One goes into our living area, whereas 2 goes south into Wellington. The drive down to Wellington was breath taking. Green everywhere! And the coast was full of white sailing ships and seagulls. The city was beautiful and small and just absolutely glorious. We drove down the one way roads, watching everyone zip by. It felt oddly 'ok' to be on the left side of the road.

We got home and were asked to dinner later that evening. We spent the rest of the day tinkering on the Wii that our rental came with. We played Big Brain Academy and had a blast just relaxing after our crazy month. 

5'oclock rolled around and we were picked up and taken to his house for steak and corn. Amazing food... 

The following day, Feb 23rd, we stayed home like a bunch of bums. My father went to work and my mom was feeling tired. We were going to go shopping but dad had taken our only NZ cash so we were 'plum out of luck' 

I got a lot of leeway done on my sudoku puzzles as it was raining and blowing wind so hard it was near impossible to be outside without catching a chill. And someone in the states told us we wouldn't need any colder weather wear... my donkey! 

I feel like it's colder in this house than it is outside, even with the wind! It has been a challenge to think of Celsius rather than Fahrenheit.

I spent the rest of the evening talking with my very special guy. It was a lot of fun haha

Friday, Feb 24th 2012 was my very special guy's birthday, and the day we went on a walk! 

My dad was at work so my mom, brother, and I were home. My mom was angry about the internet not working for her, and I was too frustrated with her and my father to bother with it so I just let her use my PC instead. 

Meanwhile my brother and I turned on the Wii again and I gave "Mario Galaxy" a go. My goodness that's an insanely hard game... one controller in each hand doing 5 different things at once. I was rockin' it! 

After my dad came home, my parentals and I went on a walk; my brother doesn't really like to do anything outdoorsy. It was a short walk, and we just went exploring through our little town to get accustomed to where things were and just to get fresh air. I saw the most beautiful Doberman! And I was beaming ear to ear, and got a lot of smiles returned to me. 

I came home and talked with a few of my friends, and my very special guy. My feet hurt though because you gotta break in the new shoes and I made the dumb decision of walking a little over a mile in them. Bah!

Now.. today the 25th.

Woke up at 8am again (it's a curse!) and took a really long shower, instead of a short one. I was so cold.. my nails were even purple. I wasn't feeling good at all.. and the orange juice didn't help (it tastes odd here!) but I put my best foot forward regardless and spent some time really putting myself together. 

My dad had gotten a day rental car so we decided to go on an "island adventure" meaning get in the car and drive to explore until we get tired and then go home. So we did.. and we saw some beautiful sights along the way, got lost.. and dad nearly got run into a few times because he decided to be THAT guy and go left on red and turn into the wrong lane (the right side) my oh my..

Then we went food shopping, which we did okay on. Spent under $200 NZ and got a lot of food. It's rather expensive here. $12 for a cooked chicken. 2 for $15 uncooked. Garlic is $22/kg. Makeup is $30, for one eyeliner pencil haha!

We then came back and had really good sandwiches and we're spending the evening at home. Everyone is so tired.. I'm struggling to stay up. I don't sleep that well in my temp bed. We move into our home in 6 days, so I'm hoping the bed is a little easier to sleep in. The one I have now.. you just sit on the edge and you sink down a foot via compressing the spiny springs (which you feel.) I think if someone jumped on my bed while I was sitting on it, I'd go flying out the window!!

But I really love it here in New Zealand. Just trying to figure out how to meet people and make friends. Work doesn't start for another 2 months and I'd be around older people anyhow. We'll see..


----------



## gunslinger

So, I take it your in NZ now, where is sky?


----------



## Skyseternalangel

gunslinger said:


> So, I take it your in NZ now, where is sky?


I am! Sky is back home being leased out to a wonderful person. It cost 16k to lug him here and if I couldn't stay then he'd be stuck here until I got an additional 16k. 

I miss him so much. But he's in good hands


----------



## Skyseternalangel

February 27th 2012

This will be a short entry.

I woke up and my hair was an absolute wreck so I spent ages trying to fix it up. Usually I just leave it shaggy and whatnot but today was a special day. I was going to meet my boss and all of my work colleagues so I wanted to look as professional as possible.

So I spent more than enough time on my hair, trying to brush it, straightening it up with my new 220V straightener. I had already picked out what I was going to wear so that was laid out on the counter top. 

I think I spent like... an hour JUST pinning up my hair to get it out of my face. I changed it around a few times and finally was satisfied with it.

Went off in the car on the highway into 'town' and met some local native Kiwis and Maoris. They were so friendly and we talked a little about their customs and how amazing New Zealand was so far. I got a lot of smiles 

Then finally met my boss, who was also very friendly and I didn't feel the least bit nervous. I met some other coworkers and colleagues and we all seemed to get along great 

I can't wait to start!

The weather was absolutely gorgeous all day and I came home feeling better than ever!

Hope everyone's had a nice day today


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Here are some pictures I've been sent of Sky!

I miss him so much..


----------



## tinyliny

Skyseternalangel said:


> February 27th 2012
> 
> This will be a short entry.
> 
> I woke up and my hair was an absolute wreck so I spent ages trying to fix it up. Usually I just leave it shaggy and whatnot but today was a special day. I was going to meet my boss and all of my work colleagues so I wanted to look as professional as possible.
> 
> So I spent more than enough time on my hair, trying to brush it, straightening it up with my new 220V straightener. I had already picked out what I was going to wear so that was laid out on the counter top.
> 
> I think I spent like... an hour JUST pinning up my hair to get it out of my face. I changed it around a few times and finally was satisfied with it.
> 
> Went off in the car on the highway into 'town' and met some local native Kiwis and Maoris. They were so friendly and we talked a little about their customs and how amazing New Zealand was so far. I got a lot of smiles
> 
> Then finally met my boss, who was also very friendly and I didn't feel the least bit nervous. I met some other coworkers and colleagues and we all seemed to get along great
> 
> I can't wait to start!
> 
> The weather was absolutely gorgeous all day and I came home feeling better than ever!
> 
> Hope everyone's had a nice day today


 

Ok, I woke up with my super short hair going every which way and no amount of brushing puts the butchy doo in it's place. I mean short! like GI Jane. Yesterday I spent ALL DAY cleaning the nastiest refriderator I have ever cleaned. I think the last time I cleaned it was the turn of this century. Worked all day in groto grime and mold and crap (slight exaggeration, for the sake of artistry in words).
Turned the heat up to try and combat the 39 degrees F damp , wet weather, put the laundry through our ancient machines (hoping they survive to fight another day) and now am looking at the sparkly fridge with this same , old, jaded thought, that I hate . . "what am I going to cook for dinner?!!!!!!!"

Are you happy now?


----------



## Skyseternalangel

tinyliny said:


> Ok, I woke up with my super short hair going every which way and no amount of brushing puts the butchy doo in it's place. I mean short! like GI Jane. Yesterday I spent ALL DAY cleaning the nastiest refriderator I have ever cleaned. I think the last time I cleaned it was the turn of this century. Worked all day in groto grime and mold and crap (slight exaggeration, for the sake of artistry in words).
> Turned the heat up to try and combat the 39 degrees F damp , wet weather, put the laundry through our ancient machines (hoping they survive to fight another day) and now am looking at the sparkly fridge with this same , old, jaded thought, that I hate . . "what am I going to cook for dinner?!!!!!!!"
> 
> Are you happy now?


Oh my... lol. I don't know what kind of tone you put on that post but it sounds kind of crazy! 

At least your fridge is clean! Dirty fridges just put me off soooo much! I don't like that dreaded thought either.. especially if I am asked by someone after I just finished a meal.

I used to have short butchy hair, this is after like 4 weeks of it growing out..: http://i339.photobucket.com/albums/n470/MuzminMuffin45/1318958630586.jpg

It was insane some days so I can better picture your hair as you describe it 

Why did you ask if I'm happy? That threw me off a little bit.


----------



## gunslinger

Not to be to forward, but how long do you intend to be in NZ?


----------



## Skyseternalangel

gunslinger said:


> Not to be to forward, but how long do you intend to be in NZ?


Minimum two years as I have a contract job (unless I mess up and get fired) and then I'll decide what to do then.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I haven't updated my journal in a long time but things are a bit rocky right now.

In about 2 hours, I take one of the biggest tests of my life and I have to pass it or that's over $300 down the toilet. I got up and read my emails and found out that my lessee has decided Sky is too much for her and so it's going to be a lot harder to pay off bills as my job still hasn't started yet. And then I go log onto my bank and discover that my bank moved all my bill-paying money into somewhere I can't touch? And I just sent out a bunch of checks and they're probably going to bounce because of their error. It's ridiculous.

I just want to pass this test, and get that email saying "oh hey, you can work now" so I can start earning money and building my future. 

I'll be selling some horse related things all in XL, O/S, and 84" and some general farm stuff sometime in the future to tie up loose ends. 

When it rains, it sure does pour... and the clock keeps on ticking.

Gotta stay strong.


----------



## gunslinger

Dang Sky, you've got a lot coming at you right now.

Hang in there girl, it's all part of the process.

You see, I worked overseas myself in my younger years.

Looking back on it, I wouldn't want to do it again.

Long story, but now, I'd have a hard time leaving my horse....and my wife.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Thanks gunslinger, means a lot to have some support.

I know I can pass this test! Life always throws me curve balls but that's what makes it so exciting.

I am counting down the days when I get back to him, though.


----------



## gunslinger

So, I guess the key is to learn to hit curve balls!

Yes, you can pass this test. 

That said, I hold several professional certifications and I've never passed one on the first try.

If, by chance, you don't pass, as soon as you get in your car, write down every question you can remember, right now!

My co-worker, on the other hand, almost always passes on the first try.

I think I don't take tests very well.

They are rather nu-nerveing though, aren't they?


----------



## Skyseternalangel

gunslinger said:


> So, I guess the key is to learn to hit curve balls!
> 
> Yes, you can pass this test.
> 
> That said, I hold several professional certifications and I've never passed one on the first try.
> 
> If, by chance, you don't pass, as soon as you get in your car, write down every question you can remember, right now!
> 
> My co-worker, on the other hand, almost always passes on the first try.
> 
> I think I don't take tests very well.
> 
> They are rather nu-nerveing though, aren't they?


Very un-nerving. I am a horrible test taker despite how hard I work. I prefer showing than picking out from my brain. Even so I didn't pass this test.. but at least I know what to expect. I'll get it next time :wink:

Today, honestly, has been a negative day all around for each member of my family. But at least tomorrow is a holiday and we can go do something to pick up our spirits. Mayyy have a lady interested in leasing Sky.. crossing fingers!

Here's an updated picture of Sky. I think he looks amazing weight wise and his ewe-neck is slowly disappearing and in its place a nice start of a topline


----------



## gunslinger

Now you've seen the test, study what you know you missed, and reschedule as soon as possible. Waiting lets your memory fade. 

No shame in not passing, I took one test five times before I passed it on the sixth try.

The shame is in quitting instead of passing.

Never give up!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Thanks  Will do. Have a different test this Friday (USA's Thursday) so studying hard for that one then I'll give the other one another go!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

*Urgh..*

4/26/12

I woke up, checked mail.. and there might have been some people I trusted putting their friends on my horse. And that just makes me so mad.. because I didn't give them permission, Sky isn't some pony ride at a fair... it just sucks that I trusted these people and they did that.

But at least Sky's alright.. I have a test tomorrow so I have some studying to do today. I should have studied yesterday but I just wanted one day to myself. So got quite a lot to revise before the big day, let's hope I pass.

Had someone take interest in leasing Sky, let's see what happens..


----------



## gunslinger

Yes, well, just be thankful sky is being taken care of, and someone is riding him.

Your 10,000 miles away, not a whole lot you can do IMO.


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie

Gosh Sky your not having an easy time lately!
Good luck with your test today i hope you do good, at least sky is being looked after like gunslinger said!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Yeah I know.. it's ridiculous haha. Just waiting on the results.. I hope I passed since I studied very hard. Thanks for the support 

I'm so grateful he is being taken care of.. but seriously angry how people could just go ahead and do that. 

4/27/12

I do have someone interested in leasing Sky.. they were so excited they wanted to send the check before they saw my horse.. lol! But it happens tomorrow, and I hope it works out. 

All of the stuff has arrived for Sky's feet treatment. We'll be soaking and putting NoThrush on. So stoked to get that started. It's amazing what one month of not cleaning out daily/lack of exercise can do to a horse's feet..

Semester has ended so I get 3 days break before my next one starts. Blah, I just want to be done and for work to start so I can make more money and save a bunch and spend the rest on lessons and my horse!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

4/28/12

I passed! Wooo! Now I am waiting on a response from a lady to see if she is interested in leasing Sky. I really hope so since she is more advanced in English than me and will help bring Sky's potential out and help him gain more confidence at the canter.

Fingers crossed..


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie

Yay! hope it works out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gunslinger

Skyseternalangel said:


> 4/28/12
> 
> I passed! Wooo! Now I am waiting on a response from a lady to see if she is interested in leasing Sky. I really hope so since she is more advanced in English than me and will help bring Sky's potential out and help him gain more confidence at the canter.
> 
> Fingers crossed..


A burden lifted.....good job, glad that's over with aren't you?


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Definitely glad.. now gotta work on passing that cert exam. Gonna study like it's going out of style, haha!

4/29/12

So haven't heard back from the potential lessee directly but her friend (who is looking after my horse) said that she is getting started on the paperwork so we'll see...

Bought Sky a new bit, well ordered it today. He is increasingly getting worse and worse with that bit in his mouth. For me he rode beautifully.. but now he's showing resistance and signs of pain. I don't know if it's poor training/riding from someone there or if he got away with something or a new thought.. maybe he has ulcers? Maybe taking his half pad away was a poor choice?

So I have instructed them to give him 15 tums crushed up for a few days to see if that helps. Working on getting him on a preventative supplement so that he has less chance of getting them. 

But hopefully this new bit helps, though I kind of feel it's a mix of pain and getting away with stuff. It just makes me sad though.

Next purchase besides supplements from Smartpak will be stirrup leathers. I'm so afraid that the ones on that saddle are just going to snap one day since I have no clue how old they are and they're fairly stretched out already. Then going to see if I can find a horsey chiro for him.. and a chiro for me!

My left leg has been acting up lately.. and it's not good at all. It's also been a pain and a half in the saddle too with how it rotates out. I think I just need a good adjusting, as does my horse. A massage would be nice too..


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie

Massages are always good!

Hope that Sky likes his new bit and that he gets better ASAP.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Thanks Curly  Been tracking it.. should arrive on the 4th! So stoked for him to try it.

5/2/12

Happy May everyone! Today I decided to finally join USEF and start filling out mortality insurance paperwork. So he's all covered insurance-wise now. Shame he isn't registered so I can't do all of the shows when I get back but that isn't our main focus anyway. I just don't like obstacles...

Still haven't heard back from that lady so I'm going to assume she's not interested and stop fussing over it. Got enough things to worry about.

Paid to have Sky's sheet cleaned though not sure how much it is. Hopefully nothing more than $50. 

Began my classes today (since it's the 1st in the USA) and this semester I've got 8 classes instead of 3 so I'm really working hard to get it all done before September! Most are general, one is another shot at that cert I didn't get last semester.

Busy busy busy! I think 21 months are left now??

Wish work would start so I can get riding!! I'm going to suck with all of this time off.. haha!


----------



## gunslinger

Sky, what kind of work do you do if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Skyseternalangel

gunslinger said:


> Sky, what kind of work do you do if you don't mind me asking?


At the moment I am waiting on a security clearance so I can assume my position as a Projects Coordinator, which is a fancy title for office busywork and helping with projects now and then. I'm really looking forward to it though. But I am studying IT via online college (move around a LOT) and my past jobs have been more involved with animals than computers. So I'm kind of a mix.


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie

Sounds like it's going well 
Why do you have to wait to start riding until you start work?
Money? 
(if you don't mind me asking)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel

CurlyIsASpecialStandie said:


> Sounds like it's going well
> Why do you have to wait to start riding until you start work?
> Money?
> (if you don't mind me asking)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Money and my mother doesn't want to go anywhere.. do anything. Dad takes the car and I don't have a buspass so I have no way except walking (which it's 45mins by car so it'd take me like 3-4 hours of walking I believe) so lucky me I get to study all day lol.


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie

Oh that sucks , at least you will ace what your studying for 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel

5/6/12

Sky's bit arrived!! So we're going to have him lunged today with it in his mouth so he can get used to it before getting ridden. I hope it goes well since it's both a french link and a loose ring. 

Someone was so kind enough to buy Sky a fly mask for this summer  So he gets to rock that on especially sunny days so flies don't bother his eyes or ears. 

No word from that lady so I'm going to assume it means no deal and move on. Oh well. Slowly crawling along with my research paper (first class project) as I can't find enough sources that express no bias or opinion. People are so touchy and emotional about chickens it's ridiculous!!!

Can't wait till I'm done!!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

5/7/12

Wow... not the email I wanted to read this morning. Apparently Sky decided to buck someone off twice. He has NEVER done this in my care so I'm at a loss of what to do. BO thinks it's the new bit pinching him since it's a loose ring so they're getting bit guards for him. 

I just.. urgh. I wish I was there. I don't know if they lunged him before or not but I'm just not in a good mood this morning. Trying to figure out what could make him do that, so I've actually PM'd quite a few people to ask their opinions and maybe they have some advice. 

77% done with the first project, then I can actually get going on the paper.

Hope everyone else's day is great..


----------



## Skyseternalangel

5/9/2012

Another email that I wish I didn't read, least it wasn't about Sky, he did great today and got a trim and his feet had their first soak. They're going to hopefully ride him tomorrow and hopefully the bucking was a one time deal!

Trying to get through my second project but not in the best mood at all.. hopefully things work out for the best.


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie

Wow sky is having a tough time without you. 
At least they are keeping you updated and willing to keep working with him!
Shame about the bit possibly pinching him, i hope the guards work out for you both.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

5/11/2012

Guess who passed with a perfect score? This woman! I worked so hard on my first project but I'm still surprised that I got everything! 

So now I have another project and I'm already done with about 35% of it so hopefully I can write it today and revise it tomorrow.. then I'll have only 2 more projects till this class is done.. then onto class number 2.

Talked with Sky on the phone (yes you read that right) since the lady taking care of him called me this morning to give me an update. We started soaking his feet and I noticed in the pictures that his pasterns were sunburnt red from what we believed to be the soaking so I asked her to check this morning and they were all fine  

But yeah I said hi to him and he was looking around really confused. So who knows what was going through his head lol!

Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie

Aw thats a bit cute, when i went on holiday to Sydney for a few weeks i spoke to Curly over the phone once as a bit of a joke 

Congrats on your perfect score!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Haha that's awesome, and thank you!


----------



## Rascaholic

Hi Sky. I read through the thread, wanna help train Rascal via THF? LOL I would hate to be away from Rascal like you are from your guy!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Rascaholic said:


> Hi Sky. I read through the thread, wanna help train Rascal via THF? LOL I would hate to be away from Rascal like you are from your guy!


Aww thanks!  I write sooo much, so I commend you for reading it lol!

I so would love to he sounds like he's a sweetie. Any updates on him so far?? And yeah I am soo against the distance. It's worse than long distance boyfriends ahaha! But at least it's somewhere beautiful


----------



## Skyseternalangel

5/12/12

Today was magnificent. Not only did I find a whole bunch of amazing pictures of my horse in my email this morning, but Sky absolutely LOVES his new bit to pieces! He's been doing great with the foot soaks and he didn't buck for my friend when she rode him 

Been trying to sell a few things, may post it on the HF too so I can pay off the vet bills that I still owe. 

I've been really thinking and I don't want to deal with additional lessees so I'll just have to wait for my tax return and my job to start to I can take on all of his financial stuff myself again without my parents helping as I was unemployed.

Fingers crossed!!


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie

Skyseternalangel said:


> 5/12/12
> 
> Today was magnificent. Not only did I find a whole bunch of amazing pictures of my horse in my email this morning, but Sky absolutely LOVES his new bit to pieces! He's been doing great with the foot soaks and he didn't buck for my friend when she rode him
> 
> Been trying to sell a few things, may post it on the HF too so I can pay off the vet bills that I still owe.
> 
> I've been really thinking and I don't want to deal with additional lessees so I'll just have to wait for my tax return and my job to start to I can take on all of his financial stuff myself again without my parents helping as I was unemployed.
> 
> Fingers crossed!!



Sounds like its going well!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

5/13/12

No updates for Sky but a few for me.

Beginning to sell off someone of Sky's old stuff and some of my stuff to pay off vet bills since work still hasn't started. Sent my resume into another job to see if I can get that one and get some sort of income going. 

Broke things off with this guy I was seeing. Pretty bummed about that since I feel I was given false hope for nothing.

I miss Sky like crazy, trying to focus on finishing this paper. I wanted it to be done yesterday but I was dealing with other stuff.

I want so badly to work, I need to start saving money. 2 months has already passed.. halfway done with the third. I'm missing out on stuff to save, which sucks. I don't understand why I have to wait so long.

Trying to do my taxes, hopefully tomorrow (we get an extension since we're out of country) so that's cool.

I'm just not in a really good mood, compared to yesterday or the day before. Hopefully it's just a phrase, but I think I'll be a little less cheery for awhile while I'm sorting through this emotional crap.

Hope you all are well, Sky gets more pictures taken on him tomorrow


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie

sounds like your not having a great time.

Breaking it of with him would probably be for the best but I know that it can still hurt.

Hugs
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Wow this thread need updating!

5/20/12

It's almost the 21st (in 7 minutes) but so far so good.

Sold a LOT of horse stuff, just in time for Sky's vet check on that leg that's stoking up! Vet comes tomorrow!!!!!!! SO excited to hear what he has to say. And that rhymed hahah!

I keep typing like a loon lately so I apologize if something is incoherent. 

I got way more moolah than expected though.. paid off two vet bills and still have some left over for savings 

I worked out.. it's been so long but I kicked butt (literally) and I'm feeling tons better. Still no progress on my project.. don't really want to deal with it :/ no motivation. 

I've decided when I can I'm going to make a groundwork/handling video to help people out. But I won't be back with my boy for a few years so until then it's on hold. 

Sky has been happy as ever in his new bit, which makes my heart soar! The lady taking care of him is enjoying riding him without fear and he's showing her his beautiful western jog (it's funny seeing a HUUUGE horse western jog.. like he's dancing lol!) 

We're still getting a handle on his feet since they're a mess, but happy that I have a better idea of what needs to happen; as does my farrier. 

The lady looking after Sky, who is also a good friend of mine now, bought a heated blanket and is sending it my way since we don't have central heating here.. how sweet is she?  

Hope everyone is well! I'm sort of addicted to selling things!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

5/22/12

Clean bill of health for Sky!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am beyond overjoyed 

Got my room set up for major studying; finally got the help that I need. Met someone on the forum that goes to my barn!! How cool is that?

Overall doing great, I'm really pleased with life right now.


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie

Skyseternalangel said:


> 5/22/12
> 
> Clean bill of health for Sky!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am beyond overjoyed
> 
> Got my room set up for major studying; finally got the help that I need. Met someone on the forum that goes to my barn!! How cool is that?
> 
> Overall doing great, I'm really pleased with life right now.



Everything sounds great


----------



## Skyseternalangel

5/23/12

I'm in a strange mood. I don't feel like getting dressed.. don't feel like going downstairs, I don't feel like doing much of anything. 

My eye had had a stye under it since I was on that airplane back in Feb.. and no matter what I've done, it's not going away. And it's really getting me down. Especially now that it has spread to my eyelid and it looks like I got punched in the eye.

And I have an interview tomorrow, which I'd normally be happy about but being stuck in this "don't feel like it" rut makes it hard to be excited. 

No updates for Sky yet, may post them later once I'm told. I really miss him, but I know he's in good hands.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

5/24/12

Today was alright.. the highlight was calling Paypal to sort out an issue. I did get dressed for the occasion though which is an improvement from yesterday.

I did discover I am easily able to make a huge fool out of myself. Seriously.. oh well. Maybe tomorrow will bring better times. 

No updates for Sky but I know he's doing well


----------



## gunslinger

We all have good days and not so good days.

It's the not so good days that make us appreciate the good days.....

You sound a little down......maybe you're home sick just a bit?

Remember Dorothy clicking the heals of her ruby slippers? There's no place like home.....there's no place like home....there's no place like home......

Two years seems like a long time, and I guess in some ways it is....

But really, it's no more than three clicks of those ruby slippers....

You'll be home before you know it.....hang in there.....sky's probably missing you too!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Yeah I have been down, and missing Sky lots. My posts on here have become shorter and don't feel up to helping anyone in this rutty mood..it's easily rubbed off on others and that's not fair.

5/26/12

But... I did get my security clearance!! And not sure if I told you all but I applied for a different job (it pays more, and it's more on the lines of what I'd like to learn more about.. plus it's a sit down job (never have I ever had one before!!) AND it pays more so fingers crossed 

Had my interview yesterday and despite being nervous (I tend to forget to breathe LOL) it was smooth sailing and they all seemed very impressed  So let's hope....

Talked with Sky and my friend that's taking care of him today  It was lovely and I got my vet bill for Sky's leg which wasn't as expensive as I thought it would be thank goodness. 

Also been looking into getting a custom western set made for Sky since he's not quite draft sized and there is a limited supply of what's available. We'll see if it's possible! I'm really excited about it 

Went to a party this evening and made some new friends and had a great time. May go riding through the countryside and beach next week.. depending on some stuff. 

So stoked, and feeling much better. The guy and I talked and it's definitely a lot different. I just don't care as much anymore--guess I'm protecting myself from getting hurt further. He doesn't seem to care either, so perhaps this worked out great.

May flew by.. June is at my doorstep!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

May 29th 2012

Not much went on today.. sold some more of Sky's stuff and have enough to pay all the bills. Wish work would start soon though.

Really miss riding.. I know when I go back to it I'm going to be so incredibly sore but extremely happy. 

Trying to go on a trek sometime next week (this week?) so we'll see how that goes.


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie

I cant begin to imagine how much you must miss Sky.

I thought of it today, i dont think i could be seperated from Curly for years like you and sky have been seperated 

I feel for you.

At least you will be able to start some riding in NZ soon i hope for you!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Yeah it hurts; I wish it upon no one. I didn't realize how impacting he was in my day-to-day..


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie

Skyseternalangel said:


> Yeah it hurts; I wish it upon no one. I didn't realize how impacting he was in my day-to-day..


:hug: At least you know he is being taken care of as well as possible without you actually being there.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Very true, I'm so happy that the lady is such a wonderful person. That's all I could ask for 

Thanks Curly


----------



## Skyseternalangel

5/30/12

Got my assignment graded; perfect score. But now I'm behind because it took so long for them to help with my questions. Grrrr.. oh well.

No news from job yet. 

Sky has been doing much better. His feet have improved but he's being goofy with his back right leg. I swear.. that horse is going to make me crazy. First it's the front left, then the back left.. now the back right......

I think he's trying to get me to go back there and kick his hiney LOL  He's been testing people a lot these past months and it's about to get more testy as he's going to be cantering on the lunge again.. and he LOVES to goof off. 

Waiting on the ebay stuff to deliver.. making me so nervous. I have near $80 waiting on people to tick "delivered" box so I can get my money and be ready for the next round of trimming, supplement buying, fly spray and treats re-stocking, etc.

Haven't started on the custom order yet; we're gonna re-check the measurements beforehand. Fingers crossed people!! 

I don't feel motivated to fold clothes and put them away.. nor do I feel motivated to get dressed.. but I must as it's now 4pm and I'm done with my computer duties lol.

Ya'll have a great night


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Okay since this is my page.. my blog. I need to vent.

I am a very broken person. From my childhood, my upbringing, my experiences, and what I have seen.. just.. ruined me. Not to get in too deep but my dad is like a puppy.. hyper and spontaneous and childish but intelligent. My mom is very emotional. VERY angry, very worried.. complains a lot.. short lived happiness. They aren't bad parents but they're very immature in my eyes.. we've country hopped so much for a job. They don't think about how that affects my brother and I.. and it has. I find it really hard to respect them.. but I try my best.

I cannot stop disliking men. If they screw up, and they do, it's really painful even if I'm not involved. Even if I'm watching a stupid TV show. I don't trust them, I assume all of them are going to use me and don't care about me.. I just.. it's bad.
Now I do have guy friends, but as soon as they go into "I like you" stage.. I shove them far far away. Or if I let them in, I'm always worried.

I constantly have trouble trusting people, which Sky has considerably helped me with. I have very low self esteem and confidence which is attributed to my experiences and assumptions in my mind.. which causes me to be an extremely jealous individual (when it comes to relationships, nothing else,) and continuously worry. 

I can't relax.. it's very very very difficult for me to. Which is why horse riding and hanging with my horse has considerably helped. But I can't crawl into a bathtub and mac out.. I'm always tense and on edge and it hasn't been fun.

I've been working on my issues as I am beginning to see them. It's been very hard, and without Sky it's been a lot harder. He not only needed me, but I needed him and now I'm realizing just how much. 

I'm slowly getting better though, it's very hard for me and every day of my life is crazy like I'm living in a drama series. I mean, look where I am now, and what I am facing. And how each day goes from one extreme to the next. 

My ultimate goal is to be able to be on my own, settle down like I've wanted to.. have my horse and a good stable job. And work on my issues so they are completely gone. 

Heck, if I were a horse.. I would be Sky. I realize that now  How weird is that.


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie

Gosh, I just read that and was nodding to myself through it.
It seems similar to my life (bar some details etc)

You know your an amazing person! I look forward to reading about you sky, reading the great advice you have to give people and how you do it in a kind manner.
I can't say much about the guy thing, I don't trust them have had to much happen for that to be possible and now I wish that I had tried harder to trust certain people, I'm sure one day you will meet someone amazing that understands you and will love you regardless of anything. 

My psychologist/best friend/shoulder to cry on is Curly. It sounds like that's who Sky is to you, you are so strong to be able to deal with being away from him as well as you have. 2 years will pass quickly once your job starts and your riding somewhere then you will be reunited and I'm sure you will pick up where you left off, just with more appreciation and love for each other.

Hugs!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel

CurlyIsASpecialStandie said:


> I can't say much about the guy thing, I don't trust them have had to much happen for that to be possible and now I wish that I had tried harder to trust certain people, I'm sure one day you will meet someone amazing that understands you and will love you regardless of anything.


I know how you feel.. it's certainly painful and I hope we both meet someone that we can trust and feel completely loved by.

Thank you Curly,

Hugs back


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie

Anytime, 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel

5/31/12

I got the job!!!!!  And not sure when I start but it's my first ever sit down job and I'm making real money that I can store and pay my own bills!! I'm very excited..

I need to stop being lazy and get my room and assignment done though. Lack of motivation really sucks. 

I feel pretty today though.. venting really helped me to come to grips with how much I really want to start my own life and made me realize just how much I have to do. 

Good news is it's a fulltime gig so I'll have after work and weekends to work on school stuff and have time for myself. I now can figure out where I'll be taking lessons and hopefully it's not too far away (but all are at least 45 mins away.. gah) but that isn't my first priority.

Priority 1: Pay for Sky's stuff
Priority 2: Save the rest
-----Budget what I can spend on Sky and myself. But parents probably want to buy my clothes and stuff (they always want to pay, lol it's odd.)
Priority 3: Finish my degree as soon as possible without rushing through everything.


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie

Yay 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel

6/2/12 but really 6/1/12

Guys I had a moment.

You know those times in the film when the protagonist is watching the entire world he knew crumble around him? Sometimes even literally.. buildings crash down and people scream and he stands there stunned at what has become. He begins to think to himself... "How could I have let this happen?" "How did it come to this.." "Why."

Well today I had my own version. I heard things and felt things that caused my walls to tumble down and for me to feel very exposed. I was on the verge of shattering.. when I glanced at my little laptop screen. And there, in the center, is this beautiful creaturewith such happy, serene glow around him. Such soft expression in every feature of his face just munching on some grass; enjoying one of life's simple pleasures. It was Sky, and it shook me to my core.
All of a sudden I felt wrapped up in this warmth like a blanket from deep within. My anger and fear subsided , my tears dried up, and I felt a clear sign of hope. Hope so profound that every negativity I was experiencing.. was gone.

I can't wait to start this new job so I can work on becoming financially and eventually completely independent. 

I can do this.


----------



## gunslinger

Skyseternalangel said:


> 6/2/12 but really 6/1/12
> 
> I can't wait to start this new job so I can work on becoming financially and eventually completely independent.
> 
> I can do this.


That's the american dream isn't it?

You're a young woman and I'd like to give you some advice.

Save more than you spend.

Use credit wisely, pay cash for every thing you can.

Credit is a trap. Don't step in the trap.

It doesn't matter what, or how much you make. Make sure to pay yourself first.

SAVE, SAVE, SAVE.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Yeah gunslinger.. I'm terrified to get a credit card because they cause such problems for people "oh I can just pay it off later" and before they know it.. in HUGE debt.

I will save, thanks.


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie

Gunslinger, that's what my parents always tell me.
If you can't afford it yet save until you can.

Sky I'm sure that somehow Sky is watching you, making you feel better you guys have an amazing bond and because of that I'm sure he is sending you his love (as much as possible for a horse anyway!)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel

6/7/2012

Everything is quiet over here and Sky has been enjoying summer so far. 

Nothing really to update!


----------



## SaddleStrings

Any word when you'll start your new job? What will you be doing exactly?


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Not yet. It's covering for a woman going on maternity leave so when she puts in to leave. 

I'll be a fill-in secretary  My first desk job. But I hope it starts soon.. beginning to run low in my savings account....


----------



## SaddleStrings

Awesome, congrats! Knowing that the money will be in hand soon is a relief! I hate waiting for payday.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Thank you! And yes.. makes me very anxious haha!


----------



## tinyliny

Skyseternalangel said:


> Not yet. It's covering for a woman going on maternity leave so when she puts in to leave.
> 
> I'll be a fill-in secretary  My first desk job. But I hope it starts soon.. beginning to run low in my savings account....


I did a whole summer doing "temp" jobs ,when I was a tad older than you. had some real dull ones, and some where I really was appreciated and liked working there. Got to work once in a swanky lawyers office, on the 60th floor of a skyscraper in Seattle. The view!!!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

tinyliny said:


> I did a whole summer doing "temp" jobs ,when I was a tad older than you. had some real dull ones, and some where I really was appreciated and liked working there. Got to work once in a swanky lawyers office, on the 60th floor of a skyscraper in Seattle. The view!!!


Wow that would have been very cool! Yeah it's only for a year. No vacation time, a good number of holidays off though so long weekends. But 9-5, 5 days a week. Very different from what I'm used to  so I cannot wait!

My supervisor is changing soon though so I hope we both mesh well together.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Okay well now there's an update.

Just got my mail and apparently the supplement I ordered for Sky is in my freaking lap instead of at the barn. They goofed up and sent it to the wrong place, and billed the wrong address (which is BS cause then they couldn't have used the card as the addresses wouldn't have matched up right?!)

So mad. I sent them a complaint and hopefully will hear from them in a few hours. Hoping that they send one for Sky and then I can just return postage on this one.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

6/8/2012

Well I ordered my first HKM Gently pad in BRIGHT orange for my dressage saddle. But my goodness it was through ebay and I'm apparently a moron on there. In my defense the page was pure German and I just kept clicking buttons. Apparently I agreed to buy THREE of them! So I had to contact the seller, explain how I'm dumb, and she cancelled the requests thank goodness...

But excited to try it on Sky!  Course I won't be there, but a new colour is ALWAYS exciting!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Yeah disregard that last post.....


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie

What happened?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel

CurlyIsASpecialStandie said:


> What happened?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Some hidden costs came up which made the pad cost nearly $100 in total. Way more than I wanted to spend lol.


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie

Oh wow :/ that sucks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Yes it does, lol.. so if you know of any HKM Gently pads for sale that won't kill me to ship to NZ let me know!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

6/9/2012

Today was a puzzle day. Finished a really lame but tricky puzzle with my folks and we had a blast. 

But apparently Sky wasn't too great today for my friend. Makes me want to fly down there and sort him out. I know she does a great job with him but I feel like he's taking advantage of the situation.. or maybe his diet is causing him to go loony. Who knows.. I've got to sit down and calculate what he is getting.. and as SOON as I get some money coming in, going to put him on a few supplements and cut down on his rations for summer. 

But man I'm just.. so frustrated. I had everything going smoothly on the ordering front and then the supplement came to me and the pad was too expensive.. grr.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks

How about this- 
Gently Soft Padded Fleece HKM Jumping Saddlecloth/Pad 6 colours size Cob/Full | eBay
Shipping is around $22 to NZ.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

That was so incredibly sweet of you to look up for me, I really appreciate it. Not the right pad though as that one is for jumping saddles, but your kindness really made my night. Thank you.

I did find out I don't start work until the end of July (doesn't this just seem like I'm being strung along?) and a potential riding stable less than 30 minutes away. So that's great news! But mom isn't letting me go anywhere... you know how when we were little and we wanted weekends to never end? I'm living it, and it's not that great. It would be great if I wasn't stuck inside all day with the option to study or sleep. Oh well.

20 more months till I go back home!


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie

It does sound a little odd not starting for so long :/

Great you found a riding stable but it's fairly useless if your mum doesn't want to take you anywhere :/ 
Have you asked get why?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Oh I've asked.. she just never answers. We'll be getting a second car in a few weeks so I'll be able to drive myself. It's very frustrating though.. she gets to make all these friends and go places and I'm stuck in the house with my laptop and my studies.

I know it could be worse but it's New Zealand.. it's a gorgeous place and I came here to explore it. Grr..

Yeah everything in New Zealand takes ages to happen. I mean we didn't get internet for over a month in our home, after arranging it the day we touched down.


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie

That really sucks  i hope you get your second car soon!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gunslinger

Skyseternalangel said:


> But mom isn't letting me go anywhere... you know how when we were little and we wanted weekends to never end? I'm living it, and it's not that great. It would be great if I wasn't stuck inside all day with the option to study or sleep. Oh well.
> 
> 20 more months till I go back home!


Maybe you could clean, vacuum, dust, wash the car, work in the garden, or mow the yard?

I mean, if you're bored, I'm sure I could find SOMETHING to occupy your time!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Lol I'm not so much bored, just deprived. I thrive off of the outdoors and I'm being cooped inside. We have someone mow our lawn since we're renting and my mom is a neat freak and does everything anyway. I cook and do dishes and clean bathrooms and stuff.. but that's not energizing to me. It's just chores, and I don't get any thanks for it and it gets messed up right away so it's not even rewarding. 

Great, now I'm whining lol. 

My choice is study, or sleep and get nagged at to study. No driving, no exploring, nothing.


----------



## gunslinger

Skyseternalangel said:


> It's just chores, and I don't get any thanks for it and it gets messed up right away so it's not even rewarding.
> 
> Great, now I'm whining lol.
> 
> My choice is study, or sleep and get nagged at to study. No driving, no exploring, nothing.


Thanks? 

â€˜Youâ€™re not specialâ€™ graduation speech sparks buzz | The Lookout - Yahoo! News

I hope you've thanked your mom and dad?

You're not one of the students the graduation speaker is referring to are you?

"You've been pampered, cosseted, doted upon, helmeted, bubble wrapped ... feted and fawned over and called sweetie pie." But he adds in a video on Wellesley Channel TV YouTube page, "You see, if everyone is special, then no one is. If everyone gets a trophy, trophies become meaningless. ... We have of late, we Americans, to our detriment, come to love accolades more than genuine achievement."

"The sweetest joys of life, then, come only with the recognition that you're not special. Because everyone is."


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Yes I do thank my parents for my education, but regardless if anyone was stuck in a house and not allowed to go anywhere, you'd feel like this too. I don't think I'm special, and I'm not spoiled by my parents either. I work my *** off and am trying to start my own life rather than country hop with my parents every average 5 years. Do you know where I'm originally from? Germany! Then England, been to Spain, Belgium, France, USA, and now New Zealand. Gotta love being a military man's daughter but it's hard moving all the time, despite all of the beautiful people I've met and sights I've experienced. 

I am hugely grateful for everything that I'm given but you cannot just say something like that when you are free to go wherever you want, whenever you want, while I don't get that privilege. 

That's hypocritical in my eyes. And yeah, a thanks would be nice. It makes someone feel good for doing what they're doing instead of feeling like it's a chore. If you thank someone for helping you, they feel like helping you again in the future. I don't want things to feel like a chore..
6/11/12

Got a great report from Sky's farrier; His feet are in good order and he is beginning to tolerate and behave for his trims which is fabulous news. I'm so proud of my friend for taking such amazing care of him while I'm away. 

Sky had the BEST day really focused and happy after playing some games with my friend. One was an in-hand obstacle course without the rope or anything and he did amazing. Then she free lunged him w/t/c and all gaits were perfect. No cross firing and not rushed and hollow even. THEN she got on him and rode him through the obstacle course and he did it without her telling him to  He's so smart, and she really had a wonderful time with him today. You just can't beat a great day with Sky!!

As for me, I'm feeling much better than I was yesterday. This past week has been kind of a downer but today made up for it all. I even did my taxes for the first time yesterday (we get an extension being out of the country) and got a nice refund which is really cool 

Planning on things for Sky like saving up for his own western saddle, split reins, a custom dressage saddle since the one we have now is a little too small for me but fits Sky to a T. Beautiful weather today too, which is a really nice change from the cold wet windy weather of these past few nights! 

Oh I forgot to update but I felt my first seismic drum vibration (actually, two) a few nights ago.. SO weird!!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

6/12/12

Apparently Sky's headstall is all done so I'll post a picture either tomorrow if the seller provides me with a good pic.. or just have pictures taken when it gets on Sky's face in a week or so  SO excited!

Also my friend, and lessee, has joined the forum! Hooray! 

Today it was snowing and has been ever so windy! Slush and even snow in some parts of NZ. 

Sky apparently broke out in hives :/ So we're trying to figure out what exactly caused it. My friend thinks maybe it was the fly spray.. we switched brands this year. But he also got new treats for his tummy and there are probably other changes going on that we haven't considered yet.. so a lot of things to rule out.

One thing at a time  Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Paintlover1965

Not missing the snow here at all. Was quite hot in the Great White North today with the humidex tipping over 40C. Hope they can determine what Sky is allergic to. Poor thing. It truly must be hard moving all over the world so often. I have barely left Canada only a trip to Florida and another to Texas ever. Although I would like to see the world I am very much a staycation kind of person now.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Wow it's so hot there!!!! Canada must be beautiful 

It is hard, yes it's beautiful but I'm never with my friends, barely know my own family, and I'm just.. tired. I really want to settle, build my own life 

Yeah Sky's never had this kind of reaction before.. it's bizarre!


----------



## caseymyhorserocks

Great news on 6/11, hope Sky gets better though


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Thanks Claire 

Sky is doing much better now; will get a real update tomorrow. 

Lately I haven't been feeling well, in health and also in spirit. I feel I am getting slightly sad and it's affecting my ability to study.. which upsets my mother and thus strains our relationship.

Good news is she begins work on Monday so I will have some peace and hopefully be able to bounce back. It was a mistake to do this degree. I have no heart in it and it was only because my parents pushed me to do it.

Word to the wise: Never do things to please your parents. You will end up very close to miserable. 

What I wouldn't do to be with my horse again.


----------



## gymkhanaprincess7

Just read through this thread. Have no idea what it's like to not even be able to see your horse for two years. I've complained about living in the flawless model for suburbia in California, while I'm spoiled with at least being able to see my horse 4 times a week. But I know what it's like to do something for your parents that you don't HAVE to do, and being miserable for it. It isn't exactly the same situation, but it's hard. It's good that you have updates on Sky, though, and good that's he's doing well, minus the hives. And if you ever need someone who's completely unbiased to the whole situation to talk to, you can PM me  Don't worry, 2 years flys by.


----------



## RunSlideStop

Glad you realized you don't have heart in that degree. If it were up to me, I would drop it and do what you want. I hated university, could not (still can not) afford the outrageous tuition and loans, hated the atmosphere and the well-to-do "philosopher" students and the whole if Academia. So, what did I do? Drop out and move across the country with $200 dollars in my pocket and Faith. 

Now, obviously I don't advocate putting yourself in poverty, all but burning bridges with your family and everyone you know, and moving somewhere you have never even visited, BUT I do humbly suggest you do something. Also, remember we are not the feelings we have. Just like when we are at school and see someone we don't like, we can acknowledge that they are in the room, but we don't have to have a conversation with them. Same with ill feelings or those pesky racing thoughts that make us doubt and feel bad. We can say yeah okay they are there, but we don't have to entertain the thoughts or manifest the feelings! (Examine your posture when you feel sad; you might notice you are slouching, looking down [which means we are in internal dialogue with ourselves], and maybe even frowning - now try sitting up straight, looking upwards, and maybe not smiling, but also not looking like you lost your new puppy - It is amazing the difference you will notice!)

I have loved reading this thread and following your path. My family moved a LOT as well, under bad circumstances (foreclosure, eviction, had to sell my horses for rent money, etc), and it wasn't until I started doing things for myself (ie dropped university) that I started feeling happy again. Chin up, girly! You are strong and resilient! Soon you will be surprised at how small this part of your life seemed in comparison to the big picture. 

You can always pm me if you want to vent, chat, etc. Ears are open!

Cheers,
Ash


----------



## gunslinger

Sky,

You get up in the morning, look in the mirror, and decide if you're going to be happy or sad.

Ever think about maybe it's time to leave the nest and make a life of your own? Not sure how old you are, but if you're unhappy with living where you are then do you have other options?

I still think your a bit home sick.

Hang in there young lady, this to will work it's self out.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

*This is going to be the biggest rant I've ever thrown.*

I can't drop this degree, my parents would kill me and I'd kill my chance at a good job in the states. That's what hurts the most. God I'd drop it all to go clean stalls at a horse barn all day, even if it kills my back. 

I hate feeling like this, I hate pity, I hate being stuck. It's so frustrating not being able to DO anything about it. Waiting for this job to start.. I wanted to ask the ambassador of NZ if I would be allowed to volunteer and perhaps work but my parents said "Nope we aren't giving you permission because you'll get taxed for working here"

Well no ****ing ****, Sherlock. But at least I'd be able to DO something, LEARN something. Be useful! 

Life how I want it: Just me and Sky, in the middle of nowhere, seeing him every morning, working my *** off till 5pm at a job, coming home and spending time with him. Maybe another little horse so he's not lonely. But that sounds so blissful to me. 



gunslinger said:


> Sky,
> 
> You get up in the morning, look in the mirror, and decide if you're going to be happy or sad.
> 
> *Ever think about maybe it's time to leave the nest and make a life of your own?* Not sure how old you are, but if you're unhappy with living where you are then do you have other options?
> 
> I still think your a bit home sick.
> 
> Hang in there young lady, this to will work it's self out.


I am terribly home sick and the bold sentence I have been trying since I turned 18. I've been trying so hard to move out, my parents won't let me. I don't make enough to make it without falling on my ***. I worked two jobs and nearly made it but then my friend who I was going to move out with up and moved states, the other one decided she was happy living with her dad so I got dragged along. 

I try to choose happy, I really do. But it's very hard, and I hate living like this.

When I get back I can get a better job now because of my security clearance alone, plus my experience and progress with my degree.. so I'm worth more. But honestly I just want to be on my own. My parents just.. they won't let me go. Not even if I made 80k a year would they let me go. 

You know my brother still lives with us, he's turning 21. Never had a job in his life. Spoiled rotten, a jackass, doesn't help with anything (you can tell that sores me to talk about, right?) so I figure when he leaves, I'll be able to leave. And that may never happen. 

But I'm trying! I've been trying. May need to move states to somewhere a little more affordable so I can make that happen sooner.

Man that was quite the rant :/


----------



## RunSlideStop

*hugs* I have been in a very similar situation. Finally took a job at a live in 8 week summer camp and ended up moving in with a guy I met there (horrible mistake, I ended up hating him. Still, we dated 6 months and for that time I had a high end apt to live in one block from work and two blocks from campus).

Although that all fell through and I hated all of it, I am in a better situation now and doing well. Just takes the final slamming your foot down and dealing with discomfort (living on top ramen as a roommate in some house with college kids, or whatever) until you can move up in life. 

For now, work on not engaging in conversation with your thoughts, and trying not to physically manifest the way you feel if it is negative. I know the weather is not the best there at the moment, however, perhaps you can take up going for walks alone around the neighbourhood, sitting outside alone to listen to the birds, etc? Being stuck in a house will get you down real fast!

Hugs for you!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

RunSlideStop said:


> Being stuck in a house will get you down real fast!
> 
> Hugs for you!


Amen for that, and thanks for the hugs. I think I will. We have some nice hills in the neighborhood too so it'll be a nice hike. Will just have to go without telling my mom or she'll freak out. 

 

I have noticed, though, everything I have ever planned or taken care of myself has had no real issues. Sky is doing amazing right now; my parents have NO role in that. I had to really encourage my parents to do taxes so I could do it (first time, we didn't learn in school) and they were complaining that it's difficult and will be a huge deal and it only took us one day.. mine took me 20 minutes.

Just.. they complicate things. Yes if I move out it won't be perfect but I do a pretty **** fine job on my own.


----------



## RunSlideStop

That is a great attitude to have. My mother has a way of being rhetorical to the point that it is depressing (she and my dad split up when I was in school, and she would always rant and rave about how much she hated him, always rhetorically: ie "Doesn't he know he's losing his children? Can't he see he is such a loser?!" etc). When I would want to learn to drive, she would refuse to teach me and come up with a million reasons why her car was unsafe for me to drive. When I would want to find a job, she would rhetorically nag me constantly to the point that I didn't want to do it any more. She and my dad sold my horses for rent under the guise that I would be getting the money, but alas, no. 

When I left, I managed to work out an extra commission at my job. At school I got nominated for the National Society of Collegiate Scholars. At my new job I managed to get shifts and in turn extra money when others would call in sick. All it took was saying I'm done, I am an adult and I am moving out, regardless. 

Some parents won't accept that, and it is tricky to do without burning bridges. I am sure you will find the process that works for you. Just stay resolute and be proud of your accomplishments. You will get there soon!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Gunslinger, I am 19 turning 20 in September. I'm WAY overdue to move out.



RunSlideStop said:


> Some parents won't accept that, and it is tricky to do without burning bridges. I am sure you will find the process that works for you. Just stay resolute and be proud of your accomplishments. You will get there soon!


Thank you, Ash.

Sincerely,
Maggie


----------



## gunslinger

Well Sky, you're a young woman with a lot of trails left to ride.

Focus on finishing that degree. I won't take long if you set your mind to it and push hard.

Get there, and then your life opens up a bit.

How many hours do you have left to finish your degree?

Now, about home sickness. I worked in China 18 months back in the early 1990's. The first few months were hell. Christmas of 1990 was about the lowest low I've ever had. Stuck in the Shangli oil field, only me and one other foreigner working 12 on, 12 off. There is no cure for homesickness, only time cures it.

Long walks help. Go dancing, move around and get out in the sun!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

That is very true, thank you. I have 91 credits left. 7 classes this term which is 4 more than last. They're all busy work classes so next term will be even harder. Gotta keep pushing on. Just like Joey plowing the field.

6/16/2012

Sky's feet aren't doing too well. They aren't being trimmed to their prime so having a chat with my farrier rather than jumping to conclusions. 

Oh as for an update, no more hives. We are not sure if it was the flyspray (using Bite-Free) so we are giving it a few days and trying again. Hopefully it was some freak incident though. 

He rode beautifully for RandysWifey (my lessee)  Which I'm very happy about! They just get better and better, which pleases me to no end.

On another note, finally watched War Horse and it was a good movie. It made me miss Sky so much and I ended up watching some videos I taped of him and I training. I am now in tears, but they aren't sad tears. Tears of joy mixed with tears of missing him dearly. Joy because he's doing amazing, and missing him and wishing I were there to watch him progress further. But that's selfish of me; I've got a lot of work to do here before I can support the both of us properly. Sacrifices must be made, though they will pay off soon.

Going to get this outline done tonight if it tires me out. I need to move onto my next assignment so I can get through 7 classes by August (oh boy..) Wish me luck!

Hope everyone is well  Thank you all for your kind encouragement.


----------



## gunslinger

Don't lose sight of your goal. You're almost there. Now Get-r-done.....


----------



## Skyseternalangel

6/17/12 but kind of 6/18/12 since it's 1:11

I had a wonderful day  I woke up in a fabulous mood, I got my project done last night as self-promised and submitted it this morning (the site was down) and begun my next project which is a rough draft of everything I've been researching and learning about: Chicken welfare and enriched caging.

And I began to sing out loud again. I stopped doing this because my brother used to yell at me to shut up when I was little.. so I haven't sung out loud for no reason in many.. MANY years and I made up a song about tank tops. It was pretty lame but it was fun hearing myself and how much my voice has changed!

I then had dinner with a friend and it was amazing.. and we had so much to talk about. It was a lot of fun, and nice to get out of the house a little. It's been raining for days and days, so I've not been able to do everything as planned but I still got a lot of things done 

Prayers for my lessee though, someone near and dear to her isn't doing well 

Haven't heard from Sky but I bet he's doing wonderfully! Still gotta work on shipping these supplements from here to there.. $13 shipping fee. Blehh... 

Oh had a chat with my farrier and we're putting Sky on a 5 week trim schedule, with possible sooner appointments if they are available since he comes from out of town. We'll see...!

Now I'm just listening to music and seeing if my friend is about to check in with her..

Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## gunslinger

Atta-girl! Glad you're feeling better.....see? Life is good....you just have to wait for it some times.....

You're going to have your ups and downs, that's just part of it......

You're up again, and that makes me happy!

What state is sky in? Did you say Penn?


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Maryland  I've only driving through Penn though.

Yes this is true.


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie

Great stuff  sounds like its looking up for you.

Keep positive, you obviously accomplish lots when you are 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RunSlideStop

Glad you had a great day! What part of MD? I just relocated to PA, not far from MD at all. Would be kinda funny if I have passed by him sometime; small world!

Kudos for singing! Singing raises self confidence, according to a study I read. Keep it up! 

Can't wait for another great update.  Prayers for your leasee and her loved one +


----------



## Skyseternalangel

CurlyIsASpecialStandie said:


> Great stuff  sounds like its looking up for you.
> 
> Keep positive, you obviously accomplish lots when you are
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks Curly I hope things are going great for you and your girl too! And yes  I am very productive when happy



RunSlideStop said:


> Glad you had a great day! What part of MD? I just relocated to PA, not far from MD at all. Would be kinda funny if I have passed by him sometime; small world!
> 
> Kudos for singing! Singing raises self confidence, according to a study I read. Keep it up!
> 
> Can't wait for another great update.  Prayers for your leasee and her loved one +


Upper Marlboro  Very small world! 

And thanks; it truly does. I love hearing people sing regardless of "quality" but I hate when others put down each other for their voice. It's very sad.

Thank you, she will sure appreciate it!

6/18/12

Not really a full day update but today my mom started her job so I have the whole house to myself (not really cause my brother is here) but I'm happy for her. She's been in the house since.. phew, September. She didn't really go anywhere when we lived out East except to drive me to the barn so this is a huge step in a good direction for her. 

As for Sky, he is in a happy happy happy mood with the lessee  Which makes me very happy because he is absolutely no fun when he decides to be a jackrabbit. He got a nice bath today and I wanted to share the picture I received this morning. I hope RandysWifey doesn't mind, but it's beyond cute.










Doesn't that just make you smile? He's got such a beautiful expression on his face and his long beautiful lashes just add to the picture!


----------



## RunSlideStop

Awesome! Did you live over there, or is he just there? I'm about two hours from there. Perhaps if I'm still here in a year and a half we can go find some trails! 

Cute picture! He is a doll. Makes me miss my beasties as well. Time flies when you're "horseless," I have found. Though it does seem to drag. It has been 7 years for me in July or thereabouts since I rode regularly, save for 4 separate two month intervals of training for people and working at camp. 

Any news on your job? How about lessons soon? 

Glad things are going well today!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Job begins on the 27th of July. Set in stone! 

Lessons are on hold. Got to budget those in eventually. I have a lot of "budgets" and since I have very little to work with atm it's not happening lol. 

I lived in VA near DC but it was an apartment so when I come back it will be a new slate. I'll have to figure out where to live and if I can stay at that barn or have to move him closer to where I am. Alll in the air.

But I would LOVE that!  I dream one day of taking Sky on trails every other weekend or so. It'd be a blast


----------



## RunSlideStop

You seem like an intelligent, thorough person. Kudos for being such a self-starter. 

I LOVED Virginia when I was coming to PA (drove from Oregon... yikes). Beautiful state and the folks and food were superb! PA is beautiful but the folks here are so nosey in this part of the area. Staring is something taught from birth I guess.. :s ha!

I hope in the next two years to be riding again. The Appalachin trail runs almost through my back yard, so I imagine there are tons if trails around this area to hit up!

Cool beans to hear about your job. It is nice to have a timeline, in my opinion. I liked having a routine when I was working as well, even though I pretty much hated my job; it was great to know I would have a routine to follow and spontaneous activities were actually rewarding, instead of doing nothing/whatever I wanted all day so nothing was really surprising. 

Cheers


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Thank you 

Virginia is beautiful.. traffic is awful though.. worse than DC IMOP.. but my goodness my heart is with Maryland. Such lovely fields and some hills. Love the forests too as my barn is surrounded by them 

I hope you get to ride as well! My friend hasn't been on a horse since she broke 3 vertebrae (been 2 years) and she JUST messaged me saying she did it and how she missed it but her legs are burning, lol! 

But wow!! That must be a gorgeous sight to see (the mtns) and probably some stellar trails there!

That's very true! It's nice to have an idea of what's going on but I love when spontaneity is present! It's a great challenge 

We drove through PA.. I don't think we did Oregon but omg PA was SO SO SO Hilly and the roads were... insanely steep. It was SO much fun, but impossible to locate the gas station that we desperately needed. And I did get that nosey feeling from the people I met there shortly.. but we DID have a huge uHaul attached to a huge SUV so I don't blame them :lol:


----------



## gunslinger

I think Randy's wife will be sad when you move her. Looks like sky has two ladies that love her.....


----------



## Skyseternalangel

It's not a when, it's an if. And of course she'd be sad. I'd be sad too as I would love to spend time with her (we have stuff in common out the wazoo!) and I love my current barn and have a lot of friends there.

But I'm just thinking about the future. If I have to relocate in order to get things to work, then I gotta relocate. But I have a feeling I may be sticking close to DC. It all depends..

6/18/12 A real update

I spent the rest of the day researching. The past 4 hours alone have been heavy duty reading of hoof articles and learning SO much that my brain is toast. But things are beginning to make MUCH more sense and things are much clearer.

Plus I found a new thrush treatment that we can try on Sky if my lessee is up for it since his NoThrush has stopped working, Thrush buster is on short supply, and it's a lot cheaper than $26 of ToMorroW Dry Mastis which was going to be the last thing we tried (my "whatever budget" money is so tight atm)

But I talked with my friends, who were overly eager this evening.. six at once while trying to get things done was interesting. Then it went down to four and they were all at different energy levels so it was funny to bounce between message windows!

Made my brother lunch (we eat a late lunch.. like around 3pm) and my brother was STILL sleeping.. so that was a shame and I'm kind of mad about it (won't go into that.. that last rant is going to last ya'll a while!) 

Hope everyone is well!!


----------



## RunSlideStop

We used ThrushBuster on the horses at camp who showed up (of course) with thrush. It was gone within three days. Pretty great stuff!

Hoof anatomy is really interesting and quite confusing I think. A great forum you can post pictures/questions on as an owner and get professionals opinions is The Farrier Forum. I haven't lurked in a while as the mobile app version has been down, but there are some amazing folks there and you can learn a lot!

My brother used to stay up until 4, 5, 6am, eating everything in the house and piling soda cans on his desk, then sleep until 4 and expect someone to have made him dinner. Then he got married/joined the USMC...  he's a gentleman now. Now let's hope I can break the stupid habit. Been up for 30 min already and it's 10a!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Much better than the previous night's wake up time. Well done!! 

Urgh it must be a guy thing. My cousin does it (he got married too lol) your brother does it.. my brother continues to do it. He JUST woke up (it's 2am here) and then went and got another stupid energy drink to drink.. urgh. Don't get me started on his eating habits lol. 

I honestly cannot picture him getting married at this stage. But who knows, this may sound rude but miracles have been known to happen!

Yes was having great results with thrush buster (minus the initial incident when Sky stepped on the bottle and half of the contents went splashing everywhere turning everything it could reach a shade of indigo  I laughed to hard though.. like something you'd see on Tom and Jerry or a Comedy movie. Not in person xD

May reorder some more.. it's good to have on hand.


----------



## RunSlideStop

HAHA, oh boy. At camp we got some on our paint gelding's white markings, so we told the campers he had been painting a masterpiece in his stall. Stuff can stain stainless steel!

It's gotta be a guy thing! Ugh, energy drinks. Chemicals in convenient can form! Hooray! ... :/

We thought my brother would never get married, then out of the blue he tells us he is marrying his best friend; we didn't even know they had been dating (again). Anything can happen, I suppose!

Hope you get some sleep tonight!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Lol creative answer!!  And thank you!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

6/19/12

Just got done watching Fantastic 4 with my father.. laughing and laughing. Also watched Slumdog Millionaire. Loved the ending, but hated the beginning. 

I cooked for my family  Broiled Pork chops, seasoned with my special concoction, and then I threw some leftover boiled potatoes in a skillet, added carrots, chilies, a bell pepper, and seasoned it with some salt and pepper. My family LOVED it and it's the first meal I've ever cooked without any help or instruction. I pulled it out my sleeve. 

I was having a good day but now I feel not so good. Someone I used to really like tried to toy with me again. I just can't take that kind of conversation when he's already hurt me twice before. It sucks, I thought I was over it but apparently not.

I'm completely numb right now.. urgh anyway pushing forward with my day.

Sky's headstall and reins arrived so that's very exciting! Hopefully will be on his handsome face soon! We'll be going ahead and trying this new thrush killer concoction on Sky to see if it works better than the NoThrush or Thrushbuster.

Keep on praying for my lessee. Her loved one is doing much much better but not out of the woods yet. 

Got word that people are waiting for me to begin work and are excited about it.. which makes me smile. I can't wait to work with them either and learn some new tools and use old ones  

Dang it I wish I didn't feel like this now. I'm going to go work on my paper to see if I can distract myself from this. 

Everyone have a wonderful day


----------



## RunSlideStop

Glad to see you had some quality time with your family! That is awesome! 

As for the bummer stuff, try to keep your chin up. You have more important things on your plate than dudes who just want to cause you torment. Not to sound like your parent or something; just remember that when we feel down, our intrusive thoughts are right at the door banging away, reminding you of all of the things wrong (or seemingly wrong!) in our lives. In Greek they are called logismoi; the thoughts running through your head when you are lying awake at night. It is good to not even enter into conversation with them, and even better if we can notice them coming and brush them off before they have a chance to torment us much. In the faith I practice, we denote these thoughts to demons trying to pry us away from God. Now, you don't have to accept that; it would be helpful though to realize how detrimental these thoughts can be to our emotional/mental/spiritual wellbeing. 

Enough of that heavy stuff - where are the pics of this awesome new headstall?!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Teehehe we need to get it tailored a bit. The throatlatch is HUGE and the cheek piece is a few cms too long, so we're working on that atm.. 

But I'll give you a sneak peek in a bit  Just shhh don't let the other forum people know yet :wink: :lol:

Right now I am cooking and omg.. HUGE adrenaline rush. I had it yesterday but today is more so because I am trying to get the timing right.. that it is done when my parents come home... making it all up as I go along (same as yesterday)

O_O THE OVEN!!!! BRB!

Okay the chicken wings are done (marinated them in this crazy mix of stuff, including zest of both orange and lime, juiced the orange and the lime, some tandoori paste, onion powder, mustard, lemon and vanilla extract, and some italian seasoning. I know it sounds WTF but it smells incredible.

Then I boiled potatoes, carrots, and turnips.. then drained them and they are now roasting on a tray with garlic and onion pieces for an hour.

Phew.......!!!! Now I need to wait till 8 mins are left to steam some mixed veggies and add in some leftover peas.

Wish me luck...

Here's a picture.. don't laugh..


----------



## RunSlideStop

Yum!! That sounds so delicious. 1:21am here so I had corn chips and salsa for a snack. Another month until I can have meeeaat... precious flesh meat O_O Yum!

Sky! Hahaha, he looks.. thrilled. I LOVE the headstall! Is the throatlatch on upside down? Either way, I love it! The reins match I assume; are they split reins? I have a pair of dark oil split reins made by Roy Ionson of Ontario, Canada (pretty well known there, part of OQHA hall of fame) that are AWESOME! Nothing like handmade, one of a kind tack. I have a super nice split ear headstall but it is no where near the quality/feel of the reins I have. 

/babbling

Congrats on getting it! Who made it, if I may ask?


----------



## Skyseternalangel

A page on FB called Double K Equine Art.

And yes I'm pretty sure they put it on backwards, ****.. will try to fix that when we go and get it tailored to fit.. cause right now it's a bit odd haha..

It was delicious! My family was so hungry and they really enjoyed it. And today my timing was perfect! Literally everything was done as they walked through the door.. table was set and food was on the table.

Phew!

No reins yet, they're the white cotton ones that we're planning on dying. We'll have to see about that though.


----------



## RunSlideStop

Awesome! I could so go for any kind of chicken right now. Mmm.. juicy.. bah. I love the perfect timing feeling!

Cotton reins are great, I think. I am interested to know what you decide with them. Could save white reins from turning gross brown.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Yeah we're thinking turquoise dye but we'll have to see. Need to see how durable they are too.. don't want them snapping.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

6/17/2012

Woke up at a decent hour, but feeling terrible. Got all dressed anyway and went downstairs and did usual emails and such. Of course it didn't work for awhile so that freaked me out.

But basically made dinner and it was insane. Everything kept going wrong but it turned out great  Made a spin on sauce and noodles. Added shrimp, chilies, spring onions, and chopped tomatoes. Then lime juice and it worked great. 

Nothing much to update


----------



## Roperchick

honey, you can come cook for me ANY DAY. about all i can do is burn water


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Thanks! That's a huge compliment!  I've only cooked 5 times on my own, 3 this past week. Helped my mom a few times but this is all new to me 

I used to burn water too, lol. My biggest challenge was pancakes, but slowly working on getting those down


----------



## gymkhanaprincess7

Sometimes it's nice to have nothing going on, right? :lol: Gosh, you sound lke an awesome natural cook. I can make sammiches  Haha. 

Sorry you aren't feeling well, hope you aren't getting sick?


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Aww thank you!!   I bet you make some amazing sandwiches. I'm not good at those.. maybe some day!

Yeah I think it's all the stress and not eating well (during the day, I keep on forgetting due to having a lot of other stuff to do)

Thanks for your concern though 

6/22/12

I woke up to the sound of chickens screaming their heads off! Apparently my new alarm sound.. it took me a long time to realize that haha! Got up, showered with my new bath set. Most luxurious towels ever! Then I spent some time on my hair and myself.

Got downstairs... oh my goodness guys.. SUCH A MESS! Dishes everywhere, flour on the counters, so many dishes and--guess what-- EMPTY dishwasher. How hard is it to get dishes from A to B? Beer half drunk, pan from the night before (okay that was MY bad, but I was exhausted) and so I cleaned all that up and put recycling where it needed to go.

Then I did the dishes. They were majorly gross.. bleh. And then I cleaned up the rest of the chicken wings and shrimp (that I didn't cook, or it would have been too much food lol) in some lime juice (freshly crushed by my hands lol) and seasoned then put them in the oven to bake for 45 mins and grill for 10. Had a sneaky nibble and they taste really good. The tops are caramelized but the insides are nice and juicy. Popped them into some tupperware since we're going to some party tonight for our friends that are moving out of town so not sure if we're going to eat here or what.

It is now nearly half past 4 in the afternoon and I'm finally having some time to work on my paper! I need at least 12 pages, no more than 16.. we'll see if I can do this!

An update for Sky, his pad got there this morning! It was super hot so he just got hosed off and his feet picked out  I love how compassionate my lessee is. Hoping they'll get some rides in though.. can't wait to see how the pad is!!

My old lessee sent me a check in the mail. Apparently she didn't understand our contract and thought she still owed me. I talked it over with her and now I'm going to shred the check! Yeah I could have had free money but it wasn't mine to have. 

That's about it for now.. oh and I am in such a singing mood and it sounds fairly good! I keep on surprising myself lately!

Everyone take care!


----------



## RunSlideStop

Glad you are having a great day! IMO, nothing is as satisfying as cleaning a dirty kitchen and preparing food. Yay!

Good on you for shredding the cheque. Word of mouth/grapevine is what builds your rep in the horse world mostly, and doing simple honest things like that really help, I have found. Cool!

Hope the party went well


----------



## Skyseternalangel

6/27/12

Sky and my friend had a FABULOUS ride today! And we've started using Thrush Buster again on his hooves and he was in much better spirits. I am very happy about that  I've been chanting "Sky let her ride" since early evening last night so woo!

I made a twist on Baked Ziti today! It was a huge hit, now just writing the recipe down before I forget. The night before we had Garbanzos that I just put into a slow cooker so nothing exciting there.. 

Sky's headstall is being tailored to fit and then we'll eventually get some pictures of it on him  

Wooo!


----------



## gymkhanaprincess7

Yay! Glaad that you got good news on Sky! That's great! Mmmm. . . You sound like a fantastic cook. I'm jealous! :lol:


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Haha thank you! I surprised myself.. never knew I had that in me! I made lamb chops with roasted onions, carrots, and garlic. Then baked potatoes. It was amazing... seriously!! That was last night.

No real update on Sky.. I've gotta wait until freaking Monday to call the vet. I don't know their office hours and time zone makes it very hard to get on the phone. But getting blood work/panel done, and probably teeth floated too (two birds, one stone!) and then maybe do his sheath again (it was done in Feb but idk how dirty he gets) 

Fingers crossed that he clears it and it's just some freak sunburn thing :/ It could have been a sample supplement (Selenium Crumbles) it could be an allergic reaction to clover, it could be the new-to-us pad we got, it could be anything.. 

Is there some sort of allergy test for horses?!

I don't cook on the weekends, but I submitted all of my projects so I hope that I pass this class. So sick of revising something that is fine as is!! Then I do a presentation and then 2 classes out of the way. Then I have *counts on fingers* 10 more credits left to do till the semester ends in Oct. Sheesh..


----------



## gymkhanaprincess7

Awesome on the yummy dinner! Now try and find some yummy breakfast/lunch recipes!  

Fingers crossed on good news for Sky, can't imagine how hard it is to get a hold of his vet on another continent! Bleck! :lol: 

Good luck on your school work!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Thank you  And yes it's frustrating.. communication is key, especially when you're an entire sea away!!

I hate being out of the loop.. but he being taken care of by RandysWifey. The barn is good too, though they could do more to keep me informed.

And yes will definitely work on that ;P Gotta get my inner clock on track too


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Omg are you ready for the handsome boy in his new headstall?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!??! With his new split reins (not dyed yet lol!) ???

Bam! Just fell in love with my horse again


----------



## gymkhanaprincess7

That's so cool! I love it! Sky is so handsome!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Isn't he just? Thank you!!! I'm loving the no noseband but thick browband look


----------



## BarrelWannabe

Hey, Sky? I'm in the mood to be fat, wouldja cook something for me? XD

I love that headstall on him. He looks quite fetching in light leather.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Thanks! I cannot wait for the saddle to come.. hope it fits him! Then you'll get WOWZA pictures again 


And hahaha!! I'd love to cook for you  Atm I'm trying my hand at Chinese Chicken Soup.. then gonna add noodles and carrots and chilies to make it my own.. we shall see! Wish I had Kale..


----------



## BarrelWannabe

You know, I really dislike you now. Anything to do with Chinese cuisine is my faaaaaaaavorite, but I can't has none! 
I think I might just come down, eat lots of food, gain 20 pounds, and then I'll forgive you. Yeap, sounds good.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Ohhh don't hate me! If you ever did come down (I'd LOVE to meet you, jokes aside) then we are so riding and hiking together after every meal xD So we can both not gain a ton of weight haha!

But honestly the food I cook isn't too fatty or carby.. it's pretty balanced


----------



## Roperchick

hes such a hunk! love the headstall! what color you gonna die the reins?


----------



## Skyseternalangel

We're thinking turquoise! Do you think that would suit him?

(love your new avatar pic!)


----------



## gymkhanaprincess7

I have a friend who has a paint/QH/Arab mare who's about 16 HH, who looks so much like Sky! She rides her in turquoise. It looks great on her, I think that'd be so cool!


----------



## Roperchick

haha thanks!

and yes! turquoise would look gorgeous on him!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

7/6/12

Sky has a big ol swollen eye  and I've been having trouble sleeping lately.. and I got stood up (again) by my college. GRRR

On a bright note, I feel great and I'm about to dig into a soft boiled egg with toast! 

Oh and I'm done with my paper, now just gotta get my presentation out of the way!

Hope you're all well!!

P.S: Did anyone else get the Dover annual catalog?!?!? OMG IT IS SO AWESOME. I am totally needing to save up in August for some of this.. man!


----------



## gymkhanaprincess7

Oh no! Poor Sky. . .  How did that happen?

Good luck with your presentation! How does a college stand you up?! 

Happy you're feeling well, and thank you for saying you hope I am, too! 

No, I haven't seen the catalog yet, but I LOVE Dover. Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

The classes are all online and you have 'course mentors' that basically help you with any things that need clarifying or any questions on the assignment in general and so you make an appointment with them. They call you... and they didn't call me. This is the 3rd time this term. It's ridiculous.

I think it's something with the flymask or the allergies again.. not sure  

You're going to LOVE it.. it's so much fun to go through. It's 1/4 inch thick!

Thanks


----------



## Wallaby

Nooooo! No swollen eyes for Sky! Lacey and I will think him eyeball calming thoughts. 

Ah! I "hate" the Dover catalog. They make me feel so poor.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Yeah some of the stuff is ritzy but did you SEEEE THE WELLIES?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?! Omg and the purple dressage with teal trim? It's kind of ugly in a pretty way but it'll be fun riding in something other than white!


Thanks Emilyyyy. Hopefully he gets better soon.. hate when he's not well


----------



## Skyseternalangel

7/7/12

I keep having these amazing epiphanies lately; my latest being about relationships. I was going about it all wrong.. and I understand now why some guys see us girls are psychos.. they are right. Well how I was approaching it anyway.. which movies kind of ingrain in our brains that it has to be a certain way or the guy is in the wrong. What if WE are the ones going about it all wrong? What if our expectations aren't realistic? What if we have been in the wrong mindset?

There are obvious things wrong such as cheating or using you or whatever.. but we're so paranoid. We're so serious. We need to all loosen up and think about things differently. People perceive things so differently..


Anyway enough of that lol

Sky gets his new-to-us saddle tomorrow!


----------



## gymkhanaprincess7

That's what I've always said. Chicks are crazy! And epiphanies are good! Good brain exercise. Of course I have a very conspiracy-like way of thinking, due to my vivid imagination, and always turn the littlest things into full blown situations, eventually causing me to wayyy over think things XD

Yay on new-to-you saddle!  We expect pics! 

P.S. I got the Dover magazine. I love love love most of the stuff, but mostly I just pretend I ride English and imagine what kind of stuff I would want if I did!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Yes we ARE crazy.. all this time I thought I was being reasonable.. but no I was psycho in the least psycho way (as in the girls around me acted worse LOL)

Isn't it fun?! It's just fun to look through.. I wish they had a western tack superstore like that :/ 

I hope for pics too! And hope it fits Sky <3


----------



## gymkhanaprincess7

Haha I SO wish they had a western superstore like that! Have you ever heard of Stateline Tack? It's not as expensive as Dover and has some pretty adorable Western stuff! You should definitely look at it! 

Horse Tack, Horse & Equine Supplies - Statelinetack.com

And yes, I so agree. I'm glad I figured out I'm crazy before I get older and start to tell people otherwise! :rofl:


----------



## Skyseternalangel

gymkhanaprincess7 said:


> Haha I SO wish they had a western superstore like that! Have you ever heard of Stateline Tack? It's not as expensive as Dover and has some pretty adorable Western stuff! You should definitely look at it!
> 
> Horse Tack, Horse & Equine Supplies - Statelinetack.com
> 
> And yes, I so agree. I'm glad I figured out I'm crazy before I get older and start to tell people otherwise! :rofl:


LOL Right?! I found out sorta on time.. 

I was wrecking a friendship without even realizing lol.

Will check them out. I've used them once for the training fork I bought (then sold) but I just love Dover & Smartpak's return policies.


----------



## Roperchick

OOOh cant go wrong with Stateline! im probably their best customers haha. they have really good...uh goods...haha


----------



## Skyseternalangel

7/12/12

No real updates for Sky. Work begins Monday and I've ordered SO MANY CLOTHES.. but never enough 

Still waiting for them to grade my stuff so moving onto math. I've been working out like crazy these past few nights and it feels so good. But I've somehow managed to tweak my left arm a bit :/ making my left hand cramp up. It was pre-work out. I thought working out would help but I think it's more like.. a strain or tear.. we'll see.

I tried coconut oil as a body lotion. It made me so shiny and then the next morning my skin is really soft without any awkward feeling so woo! Also put it in my hair. My hair is soft but it'll take me awhile to get used to it as it makes my bangs VERY annoying to deal with 

Oh and I made trout last night. That was such an awkward meal to prepare. Not only was the fish a weird slimy texture but the eyes were... intense, and the smell was awful. I washed my hand 3 times and still smelled fish. Yuck! But the family loved it. Won't be jumping to make that again anytime soon 

If anyone has seen James and the Giant Peach.. totally reminds me of the fishhead soup haha!

Hope you're all well


----------



## Roperchick

aaaaah lost my appetite for my taco bell with that lovely image in my head haha! but new clothes are always exciting!


----------



## Wallaby

Trout!! That sounds so tasty.

Call me weird but I love the scent of fish...I probably should have grown up to be a fisherman. :lol: 

However, coconut anything makes me gag. I could not stand to have that alllll over me!! :shock: Hats is off to you.


----------



## Roperchick

Wallaby said:


> Trout!! That sounds so tasty.
> 
> Call me weird but I love the scent of fish...I probably should have grown up to be a fisherman. :lol:
> 
> However, coconut anything makes me gag. I could not stand to have that alllll over me!! :shock: Hats is off to you.


 
bleh. i hate the smell of fish....but i love fishing haha. 
and i looooooove coconut! i have body wash and lotion that are both coconut! nice choice imo! haha


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Yeah usually I do as well Emily but yesterday I was in gag city.... maybe that + not feeling well in general = bad experience. Who knows.

Ahh omg I want Taco Bell now!  I know it's bad for me but they don't have it here.. I also want Chik Fil-A.. so whoever has that go and eat some for me! 

They actually don't have a lot of things here.

But yeah I'm getting used to the coconut oil smell. I pretended I was on some exotic beach which made it easier to handle haha. I was literally glowing, it was hilarious 

You'll deff. be seeing me in work clothes when I don them 

I do love fishing though. Fly fishing mainly but I still panic when I catch something. It's hard for me to take them off the hook without hurting them further.


----------



## Roperchick

bahaha ive never been fly fishing...i only go fishing with my dad and i make him take the fish off cuz i dont want my hands to smell like fish!

i remember the last time my sister went with us ( i think she was 11 so i was 8) my dad asked her to hold his hook while he took care of mine and she ended up catching one...as soon as she felt it tug she started crying and ran off! it was great!


...but your catching them to eat...so theyre gonna die....and you dont want to hurt em?? haha


----------



## Skyseternalangel

This may be a graphic description:

I don't want to tear their mouths open, I rather do minimal damage but I cannot because the hook is always really finicky and I end up making it worse. I rather it be done by someone that can take the hook off easily.

7/13/12

Made pork spare ribs (own marinade with sambol olec, ketchup, mustard, worchestershire sauce, and orange marmalade) paired with mashed potatoes (with cayenne and garlic and butter of course ) 

It's really good apparently, mom is making all sorts of happy moaning noises bahaha

Today I woke up really late (2pm) cause of staying up being restless last night. Project got approved so I can work on recording the actual presentation now.

My eye is better  And I'm feeling better despite being sore as EVER. It's hard to get up because my lower back is hurting from exercise  I didn't hurt it, just worked those muscles and haven't done so since Feb when I was riding!!

My abs aren't sore at all.. I have good abs. Everything else (including my hind end) is though!

Saddle didn't fit Sky..  But we're still on the hunt for a good'un. 

I start work Monday! And I get a hair cut tomorrow. No clue what I'll be getting done....

Anyway wanted to offer an update. 

Hope you're all well 

I miss Sky like crazy. Family is driving me mental... cannot wait till I can go riding


----------



## Skyseternalangel

7/14/12

At 11am I got my hair cut  And Sky got his salt and ate it all! WOO! So happy  

No word yet about his blood panel or how much the vet visit cost (probably a lot lol...) 

I have a question for you all though: If you've ever had blood drawn, does it leave scars?

I had a traumatic experience.. I couldn't bleed and they had to whip out the baby needle and finally it began to pour out (after 4 stabs later  urgh) but now I have a strange bunch of scars at the drawing site almost a year later. Is that normal???

For future blood drawing, they're gonna have to slice me open. Never having that needle and no bleeding experience again.

I start in two days!!! And absolutely no motivation to do any sort of project work today. I have 3 days to turn it in so I'm going to take today off because I am so exhausted from my lack of sleep. Last night I slept really well but only for a short 5 hours since I was up till 3am :/

What else... hmm... I can't stop yawning and my eyes haven't stopped watering (they're sensitive haha) and mom has been talking to her friend on the phone for over 40 mins *sigh* 

I'm gonna go eat something. I had a piece of leftover steak and cheese pie about... 4 hours ago?

Toodles and take care!


----------



## gymkhanaprincess7

I think getting my blood drawn is so fascinating. I like it, people call me crazy  But I've never gotten scars.. I think that's a bit weird. 

I haven't been able to fall asleep until after midnight lately, so I'm on my laptop forever :/ No more insomnia! 

Yay for two more days, though!  Get some sleep for it


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

They always struggle to draw my blood but the scars generally go after 6 weeks for me.

Cheese pie? Steak? Now I'm really hungry!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roperchick

i still have scars from the four tries to get an IV in me in november! its different for everybody i guess......


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I suppose so, Roperchick!



gymkhanaprincess7 said:


> I think getting my blood drawn is so fascinating. I like it, people call me crazy  But I've never gotten scars.. I think that's a bit weird.


It would have been fine if I bled.. but after 4 times it just sucks :/



EvilHorseOfDoom said:


> They always struggle to draw my blood but the scars generally go after 6 weeks for me.
> 
> Cheese pie? Steak? Now I'm really hungry!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh I've had a few pop up over the last few months :/

They're really good lol


----------



## Paintlover1965

Some people are more prone to scarring than others. I have seen some wicked scars from iv drug users! If I drew your blood Sky I certainly wouldn't have tried four times. How traumatic! If I say so myself, I am quite good at iv and blood drawing. Sadly, it's not a skill all of my co-workers have been able to acquire so easily. I can feel your pain with insomnia as I don't get a good sleep till I am on my days off as I work a 2 day 2 night 12 hr shift rotation. The best thing about it is that I can spend more time off during the week with my horses on this type of schedule.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Paintlover1965 said:


> Some people are more prone to scarring than others. I have seen some wicked scars from iv drug users! If I drew your blood Sky I certainly wouldn't have tried four times. How traumatic! If I say so myself, I am quite good at iv and blood drawing. Sadly, it's not a skill all of my co-workers have been able to acquire so easily. I can feel your pain with insomnia as I don't get a good sleep till I am on my days off as I work a 2 day 2 night 12 hr shift rotation. The best thing about it is that I can spend more time off during the week with my horses on this type of schedule.


Yes it was very traumatic. The guy that I was assigned to do it was a big male nurse and he really jabbed the needle in my inner elbow really hard and when I didn't bleed and then a few other people came in and took their turns trying to get blood. It was awful lol. Completely discouraged me.


----------



## Wallaby

Skyseternalangel said:


> Toodles and take care!



:lol::lol::lol::lol: I read this and my sleepy eyes read "Noodles and take cake!!" My first thought was "Cake?? Chocolate cake? YES PLEASE!" then "Noodles??! Mac n' Cheese?" then I reread. :rofl:


That sounds so traumatizing about your blood removing fiasco... I had blood drawn once but it was super uneventful, apparently I have monster veins...? :hug:
What was Sky getting blood drawn for? I seem to have missed it...


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Well he had this insane rash on his back and was breaking out in hives which we think was the flyspray. 

But better safe than sorry. The vet says that he looks to be in immaculate health though, as in good weight, good clear eyes, no sign of lameness. Does need muscle tone though.


----------



## gunslinger

Sounds to me like the person who took your blood didn't really know what they were doing.


----------



## Roperchick

maybe he was a newbie? the guy that tried to get my iv in went from one elbow, to the other, then to both wrists before his supervisor finally came over and did it! haha he was probably nervous!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

gunslinger said:


> Sounds to me like the person who took your blood didn't really know what they were doing.


Persons :lol: 3 of them had no luck. Then the other lady that did it (she was in her 20s) had success with the baby needle. 



Roperchick said:


> maybe he was a newbie? the guy that tried to get my iv in went from one elbow, to the other, then to both wrists before his supervisor finally came over and did it! haha he was probably nervous!


Lol he seemed all calm and cool so if he was nervous, he was hiding it well. 

I'm not the type that makes guys near me nervous lol. I'm not like outrageously attractive or whatever.


----------



## ChipsAhoy

That sounds absolutely terrible with the blood drawing. D: I don't do needles...at all. They always end up yelling at me to relax when I tense up...like thats going to make me relax. It's never left scars, but I don't scar easily. 

Have you tried melatonin for the insomnia? It helped me for a few months at least.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Yes but I'm very stubborn and want to work through it on my own cause even if I sleep with melatonin.. it's not a very good sleep. I wake up more exhausted then before.. if that makes sense.

Yeah  it sucked. I wish that experience upon no one!


----------



## ChipsAhoy

Yea, at first melatonin made me very, very drowsy..but now it doesn't help me sleep and just gives me terrible nightmares for some reason . I have looottt'ss of tips for sleep, feel free to PM me if you want.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Alright thanks  May take you up on that offer. It seems to be getting better.. I slept like a dream boat last night and woke up at 9am. Tomorrow is a 6am wakeup call or earlier due to... FIRST DAY OF WORK!! WOO!!!


----------



## ChipsAhoy

Ohh, thats good! And yay! I would loovvee to find a job.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

They're hard to come by these days.. but if you put yourself out there, I hope you get one!!


----------



## ChipsAhoy

Skyseternalangel said:


> They're hard to come by these days.. but if you put yourself out there, I hope you get one!!


Thanks! Found out today that I could possibly get a job at my barn where I'd be paid by the hour for various things like cleaning paddocks and giving horses their medications, which is great, because I can't be on a schedule and don't feel comfortable with feeding, the main job, due to an accident that happened in the winter with another boarder. My friend is also paid to ride the BO's horse... Which would be my absolute dream job in the future.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Why can't you handle a schedule?


----------



## ChipsAhoy

Skyseternalangel said:


> Why can't you handle a schedule?


I don't have consistent rides to the barn since it's 50 minutes away. "can't handle" was a bad choice of words haha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Ohh I see! Alright I'm glad you explained that 

Maybe a part time gig would be good for you


----------



## ChipsAhoy

Haha, yea if I couldn't handle a schedule because it stressed me out or something I'd have a miserable time trying to get through life, lol.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

*Been Quiet for a couple of days..*

Started work! It's wonderful and I'm learning so much and making lots of friends  And of course embarrassing myself ahaha what else is new..

Oh dressing up is a blast. I always dress cute but it's fun creating outfits. It's very cold atm though so I have to get pretty creative.. and I'm limited some.

But I'm doing great  Almost done with my math class and then will work on my presentation next. Then that'll be done.....

Been busy though! And managed to burn my mouth pretty good! I'm so dang sensitive to hot things it's ridic. I'm fine with hot water on my hands and face but when it comes to my mouth.. yeah no! Burns, textures bother me.. just goofy lol.

Alright well gonna pop to bed. My head hurts a lot haha.. it's exhausting learning, reading, studying, and meeting people 

You all take care! Sky seems to be doing fab. If you're on my A list (aka my facebook list) you got a sneak peek at a really cute pic of him  Looooveeee my friend!

All the best,

Mags


----------



## Roperchick

aaaw. im not on ur A list! i wanna see pic!


----------



## ChipsAhoy

That's awesome! It's *cold* where you are? We've had a 7 day heat wave in the mid 90's.


----------



## Wallaby

ChipsAhoy said:


> That's awesome! It's *cold* where you are? We've had a 7 day heat wave in the mid 90's.


Right?! 
She's in New Zealand where it's winter. :shock: however, at this point I almost wish it WAS winter! :lol:


----------



## ChipsAhoy

Wallaby said:


> Right?!
> She's in New Zealand where it's winter. :shock: however, at this point I almost wish it WAS winter! :lol:


Oh, right haha. I wish it was the weather we had this winter...which never really went below 40 degrees.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Roperchick said:


> aaaw. im not on ur A list! i wanna see pic!


I'll msg you my facebook addy if you want 

And yes VERY cold..

7/18/12

Guys I drove today... 4th time EVER driving in NZ... holy toledo that was scary. My mom likes to scream out random things when she thinks we're going to die... which is every 5 minutes >.< So I was getting more and more stressed out but I did good  Still alive, no scratches, no accidents.. phew!

SOME OF MY NEW CLOTHES CAME!! So I'm parading around in those... will get better pics eventually.....................

Sky's blood panel came back.

You aren't going to believe this.

....................

100% HEALTHY!!! ONE FREAKING HUNDRED FREAKING PERCENT OF FREAKING HEALTH!!!

I am so so so beyond happy. I will flaunt the test if I can get my hands on it (for my records since I keep track of all of that.) But he went from blehhh to one hundred percent. In less than 2 years. No feet problems, no blood problems, no weight problems, no skin problems... NO PROBLEMS!!!!    Wooooo we did it!!!

I love work so much. I actually finished my math during the "lully" times.. as in when nothing can be done on my end so I have to await directions (that's because I'm still in training but also because it's just not part of my job haha!)

I'm loving my hair... I'm not loving my tummy though  For some reason I've been really bloaty lately. I think all the coffee... my trainer LOVES to take coffee and tea breaks every couple of hours. My bladder CANNOT handle it haha! I went from zero coffee... to like 4 cups a day :/ ohhh I'm such a little whale atm 

Hope you're all well!


----------



## Roperchick

okay! 

:clap: Yay i get so see Sky pics! :happydance:


----------



## ChipsAhoy

I hate the bloated coffee feeling. I usually have at least one red bull and 3-5 medium coffee's a day, so I would know haha.

Thats SO awesome about Sky!!!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

It seriously is!!!!

Glad I'm not alone with the coffee front!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

7/19/12

The fashionista in me is completely heart broken. I'm on the verge of tears.

I ordered some heels. My first pairs of work pumps. 3 inch heel, in nude and in black. I get them..... and they're too big. I'm usually a size 10 with socks and 9.5 without but my mom's 9 pair fit to a T and my 9.5 pair I could fit an entire finger in there! 

I'm so sad because I can't exchange them only order some more and ship the big ones back. That'll be another week yet.. 

Why am I heartbroken? Because I had my heart set on wearing them next week and now it'll be a good 2 weeks till they're here. And that makes me weary to ever order shoes online again because my size.. just isn't stable. It changes. Flats are always half a size bigger than heels (because my feet are flat and I put inserts in) but dang...

But on another note, Sky is doing great. He's been given "clearance" to go on in hand trails  Wish we had access to better ones where he's at but it'll do for now. I wish they'd give him loaner boots already though so they could go riding....

And a final note, which makes my fashionista grin with deviation; All 4 of my skirts arrived today and apart from snuggling into one (I have a huge hind end for my "figure weight" so I have to be careful with putting most bottoms on slowly lol... ) they flatter me so well and fit to a T so I'm happy about that. 

Today was good but then not good for some reasons. I looked strange IMOP but when I got home and settled I felt much prettier. I think today's events just took their toll on me (rude people mainly.. getting the "she's new so we can scold her or ignore her in our conversations" vibes.) 

I talked it out with my mom and I feel much better. My mom and I don't really talk much... it's odd. You'd think we would but we don't.. she shows me cool things and I show her cool things but we don't sit down and talk about life. Lately we have been, even about things going on with her and my dad (he's being a typical male lately..) and I feel so much closer to her.

I don't know guys.. tomorrow is "casual friday" and I was so set on wearing heels with flared jeans and a cute rocker top. Now I'll have to really give it some thought. Maybe even crimp my hair and put it in a loose bun. I think I like that idea. 

I haven't felt this down and out since.. well.. I was dumped.


----------



## Roperchick

aaaaaw im sorry! i know how you feel with the whole online thing...i ordered a new stetson and i have ALWAYS ALWAYS worn a 7 1/4 in hats whether straw or felt, no matter what brand...got it and it was waaaaay to big...so i tried to send it back..and they wont let me. grr. so i ordered a 7 1/8 and they sent me a 7 3/8! wwwaaaay to big...but i did send that one back

so now i got a new Charlie1 Horse hat and it gets here Tuesday!


ps. have you tried Shoedazzle? they have alot of nice shoes and they get here in about 5-6 business days.


----------



## gunslinger

I think every manufacturer has a different size.

I never buy shoes online.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Roperchick said:


> aaaaaw im sorry! i know how you feel with the whole online thing...i ordered a new stetson and i have ALWAYS ALWAYS worn a 7 1/4 in hats whether straw or felt, no matter what brand...got it and it was waaaaay to big...so i tried to send it back..and they wont let me. grr. so i ordered a 7 1/8 and they sent me a 7 3/8! wwwaaaay to big...but i did send that one back
> 
> so now i got a new Charlie1 Horse hat and it gets here Tuesday!
> 
> 
> ps. have you tried Shoedazzle? they have alot of nice shoes and they get here in about 5-6 business days.


I haven't, but it's very frustrating.. 'm glad someone gets it.

gunslinger, if you were in my situation where clothes, food, and shoes cost 3x more, then all you're left with is online or you can't afford anything.

I'll get over it, today was a little bit better.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Sky apparently had a fabulous day with my friend and was on his best behavior for the farrier as well!

He even got his tail braided!

I sent off his supplements to the barn. Awhile ago they sent them wrongly to my address so today they made their way over there..

I showed a few pics of Sky to a "horse racing Kiwi" as in.. he only knows OTTB which are built WAY differently than a dutchie paint cross  And he was all "oh he's fat" (****) 
oh he's got this big wither and sway back" (yeah... sure.....) "Oh he's too tall"

I expected it to sting but it actually made me laugh cause it just goes to show one man's "trash" is another girl's absolute "treasure" 

I do miss him..

Re ordered my heels so we'll see how that all turns out. I gotta go to bed soon


----------



## gunslinger

Can you go somewhere to try them on and then if the prices are so much higher, order them online?

I've found, if you travel to a store to look at or try on the item you have the cost of fuel. If you pay shipping, and then have to pay shipping to return the item, and then shipping again for the new item.. Well, pretty soon it isn't much cheaper to buy online. Some places have a restocking fee.

Also, online shopping doesn't really help the local community....as no local payroll, no local business license, no brick and morter or property taxes, often no sales tax collected.

Now, if you can't find the product locally then there isn't much choice but to buy online.

Again, I've found that a size x from one manufacture is different that the same size from another manufacture, and I'd expect to return shoes several times to get the right fit. 

My mother would order stuff from the sear catalog back in the early 60's and in those days it took months to get the returns credited. She quit doing it.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Nope. I can either suck it up and pay 50 with shipping (this is buying them returning and then them sending it out again) or pay 100NZ for shoes which is like.. 80-90 USD.


----------



## gunslinger

So, I hope you're not in flip flops until the shoes get there......


----------



## Skyseternalangel

No I have flats but those kill my feet so.. another week


----------



## Skyseternalangel

7/24/12

So much death lately  a close friend's neighbour died of Swine Flu. We have a little breakout in New Zealand right now which has everyone that knows of it spooked.. and then the Massacre shooting in the Aurora, CO movie theater  Such a sad sad occurrence. I didn't know anyone but many of my friends know of those that died or were injured as a result of the shooting :/

And then Sky has come up lame. He was trimmed last Thursday and nearly a week after he was, he's come up lame and had a big ol chunk that came off. The seedy toe/WLD was dug out finally and his heels came down.. a substantial amount. So I think he's just not used to it at all. Hopefully the farrier will come out on Friday to assess the 'damage.'

But Sky was ridden a few days ago bareback!! His 9th time! Woo!! And he did fabulously  I love love love that he is now in a trusting place. Bareback used to be an impossible reach but now he's fine with us scrambling on, my mom scrambling on (she's a complete beginner,) and now my lessee/good friend who is looking after him  Yay!!

Work is so much fun. Hard.. but fun. It's been so busy lately and I'm still getting used to the phone calls (they come in SO often,) and the emails (Outlook is new for me, and apparently that's THE go-to work email system currently,) and then general secretarial duties like scheduling and updating calendars and such. It's all so new and exciting!

I got one pair of heels in and I've been donning them on and off this entire week. LOVE them. I'm slowly becoming more and more balanced and familiar with heels as it's been.. corr over 9 months since I've worn them last?? 3 inches but they support my arches so well (HA what arches.. I've got flat feet which heels help to support!)

And then whipping out the skirts (guys I haven't worn a skirt in YEARS, usually just leggings or dresses on rare occasion.. otherwise pants) and it's so much fun. 

My eye is doing better and I'm still adoring my new hair cut but lately hair in my face is very annoying being in my face so it's been up as much as possible. 

It's still nippy out but not as cold as it was beforehand. It's still odd to me that it's winter here??

Anyway not much else to type about. It's refreshing to write it all out though! 

I'm so exhausted.. but sleeping like a baby!!

You all take care,

Maggie


----------



## Roperchick

omg i hate outlook! haha we have it here too and its soooo annoying.

glad sky is doing good! when do you get to go see him again?


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Soooo know what you mean about heels, Maggie - I wear them all the time (except when riding obviously!!) because flats just don't give me the arch support and before I know it, my ankle's out, then my knee's out, then my hip's out and I can't walk. Ugh, the joys of flat feet. But we have the excuse to wear purrty shoes all the time


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I used to hate Outlook but OMG I love how it keeps track of everything. The calendar.. LOVE the flags and the complete checks.. it rocks  Now.

I'm glad I'm not the only one!


----------



## gunslinger

Somehow I don't think heels would be very flattering on me......


----------



## Skyseternalangel

7/27/12

I feel so bitter.

It began as a mere dark cloud this morning and it grew as the day pressed on. Nothing really went wrong.. but I couldn't shake it. My fun themed outfit didn't turn my mood around, my coworkers didn't, the day's events didn't.. my own horse didn't (a video my friend shared of free lunging him.)

Btw he wasn't lame today but still having the farrier out to check.

But now I'm just bitter. It didn't help watching the Changeling or this morbid episode of Northern Exposure. Compliments didn't help either. I just.. feel so bitter.

Monday will be so different. I'll be the only one there and I'll have 5x more work than these past 2 weeks. Hope I'm ready. Debating whether to sleep or to stay up a bit longer and see if my mood shifts. 

I just don't know..


----------



## gymkhanaprincess7

I'm sorry about today  I hate it when I get into a bad mood and I just can't shake it. Especially to the point where you feel so bitter about it. If none of today's good events turned your mood, sleep on it. I bet you'll feel better tomorrow


----------



## Roperchick

grab you some peanut m&m's a book and some bubble bath and soak for an hour! haha chocolate books and bubble bath always make me feel good!


----------



## gunslinger

Everyone gets the blues once in awhile darlin......yep....you too....

So, it's FRIDAY! Go out and spend some of that money you made!


----------



## ChipsAhoy

Really sorry you've felt that way today  I was in the absolute worst mood today, but then I went to the gym and it got a bit better. Exercise and a long, deep sleep usually help.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Thanks everyone for being so wonderful..  

7/30/12

Holy moley... today was an INSANE MULTITASKING DAY! Oh my word!!!

I'm actually too tired to go about it in great detail but the phone wouldn't stop ringing off the hook, my email wouldn't stop beeping, so many errands and little projects... yikes!!!

But on the plus side may go hang out with a new friend this week. We'll have to see...

On the plus side I get to design a webpage! Wooo!


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Woohoo! Designing webpages is fun! You doing HTML or using a program?


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Html


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Yay! I have Dreamweaver but I don't use it - HTML is mah behbeh!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

It's just so much fun!! I've never used dreamweaver..what's that like?


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Gimmicky lol. Nah, it has its uses for building interactive websites, the language it uses is XHTML and you can get in and edit the code as well as do direct edits to the dummy page. I find HTML a lot more therapeutic and unless the page is going to be content heavy I want the script as neat and tight as possible - no junk info hanging around that'll delay load times.

I've done a bit of CSS but I find the content more difficult to control across browsers and operating systems, so I'm not a huge fan.


----------



## gunslinger

Skyseternalangel said:


> Thanks everyone for being so wonderful..
> 
> 7/30/12
> 
> Holy moley... today was an INSANE MULTITASKING DAY! Oh my word!!!
> 
> I'm actually too tired to go about it in great detail but the phone wouldn't stop ringing off the hook, my email wouldn't stop beeping, so many errands and little projects... yikes!!!
> 
> But on the plus side may go hang out with a new friend this week. We'll have to see...
> 
> On the plus side I get to design a webpage! Wooo!


Welcome to the working world. Save your money and you might only have to work another 30 years or so.....


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

gunslinger said:


> Welcome to the working world. Save your money and you might only have to work another 30 years or so.....


True! Unless your super fund decides to lose it all by buying up bad debt... :?

I'm alright at saving but unfortunately the cost of living in Sydney is ridiculous at the moment so I can barely save at all. On the good chance that I won't have enough to retire on before I'm at least 65, even with mandatory employer super contributions, I'm ensuring that I stick by the rule "love your job, and you'll never work a day in your life". Doesn't hurt that I love pretty much any job I do, so long as I have a decent boss


----------



## gunslinger

Well, you have a great attitude and that will carry you far.

When payday comes, pay yourself first. I don't care if it's five dollars, save something. Understand you're paying yourself.

It isn't about how much money you make, it's what you do with it.

Wealthy people don't become that way by spending everything they make. You'd be surprised at how much money some people who make almost nothing can save.

It does, however, take some self discipline.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Sorry for not updating guys.. I've been so burned out of this forum lately.

Sky is doing well, he's wearing shoes now and sacked the old farrier again.... have a new one that knows what he's doing.

Got my friend some fuzzy reins.

Work is going good; working lots and hanging out lots as well.

But yeah being on here isn't liberating anymore.. I find myself frustrated with people being overly complicated and the same questions over and over again. Maybe because I wish I had Sky with me instead of being so far away and disconnected, ya know?

Either way hope you're all well.


----------



## ChipsAhoy

Skyseternalangel said:


> Sorry for not updating guys.. I've been so burned out of this forum lately.
> 
> Sky is doing well, he's wearing shoes now and sacked the old farrier again.... have a new one that knows what he's doing.
> 
> Got my friend some fuzzy reins.
> 
> Work is going good; working lots and hanging out lots as well.
> 
> But yeah being on here isn't liberating anymore.. I find myself frustrated with people being overly complicated and the same questions over and over again. Maybe because I wish I had Sky with me instead of being so far away and disconnected, ya know?
> 
> Either way hope you're all well.


They make fuzzy reins :shock: I must have some.

I can totally understand being tired of the forum, especially when Sky isn't with you. Hope you continue to update us, though.


----------



## gunslinger

That new job taking all your time? It's nice to see you post again....missed ya....:wink:


----------



## Skyseternalangel

ChipsAhoy said:


> They make fuzzy reins :shock: I must have some.
> 
> I can totally understand being tired of the forum, especially when Sky isn't with you. Hope you continue to update us, though.


Yes I even have a picture of them on Sky!

The site/gal that sends them has a FB page: https://www.facebook.com/FuzzyReins

They're awesome! I got splits since Sky is a big ol goof and my friend likes splits 












gunslinger said:


> That new job taking all your time? It's nice to see you post again....missed ya....:wink:



It is definitely taking all of my time, but I'm learning so much and the money is fantastic! I truly hope that by the end of the contract I'll have enough to kick start my life on my own with Skyness with me 

Still no riding.. been 6 months... gotta check my "budget" as I have to pay all of Sky's bills (he's had a few this year) so I know what's left over!

Hope you're all doing fab!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

So I had a riding lesson today! It went well and I have a few things I really need to work on. No stirrup riding next week. We walked, trotted tons, and then she put me on the lunge line and I cantered.. all while it was blewing 80mph wind outside!


----------



## ChipsAhoy

Skyseternalangel said:


> So I had a riding lesson today! It went well and I have a few things I really need to work on. No stirrup riding next week. We walked, trotted tons, and then she put me on the lunge line and I cantered.. all while it was blewing 80mph wind outside!


Thats awesome!  Glad you're riding again.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I only did 30 mins and omg my legs... haha! So out of shape! Can't wait to start regularly riding


----------



## ChipsAhoy

Skyseternalangel said:


> I only did 30 mins and omg my legs... haha! So out of shape! Can't wait to start regularly riding


Haha when I started riding again after Chippy had been sick it was constant leg and back pain. It'll go away soon though!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I just have a lot of working out to do.. I was slacking off for so long that it'll take ages to get back to where I was. Oh well, so happy to be around a horse today!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

So I've been continously riding each week and now I am cantering happily all on my own  I got my first pair of tall boot which I love, and I'm hoping to get pictures/video soon!!! I have so much confidence.. Sky is doing well also.


----------



## gunslinger

Cool, I've been wondering about you.....glad you're well and having fun again....


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I've hurt my leg mysteriously so no riding lesson this weekend.  Sad me. Still working on getting video/pics.

Sky has taken a leap in a surprising direction. He decided to free lunge himself over a small (to him) jump. He actually tucked his knees up and stretched his neck out and everything. He hasn't had any jumping training/experience so it's very surprising!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Hi everyone!

This past Sunday (which was the 15th for me) I had my first ever stirrupless lesson. I did walk, trot (woo!) and CANTER!!!  It was a lot of hard work but I did it!! 

No riding lessons until Feb since I'll be on holiday to go home and visit my horse <33 I'll also be swinging through Hawaii so may ride there 

I'm so proud of my progress though!!

Sky is about to go into training. He passed his eval with flying colours  and she's excited to work with him.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Happy travels! Glad to hear you've been riding.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Yaaay! Stirrupless lessons are the BEST. Prepare for pain tomorrow though 

LOVE Sky getting into the Christmas spirit!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

EvilHorseOfDoom said:


> Yaaay! Stirrupless lessons are the BEST. Prepare for pain tomorrow though
> 
> LOVE Sky getting into the Christmas spirit!



 Isn't he a cutie??

Oh yeah I'm feeling the burn right now  lol!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

No riding since... I have one more lesson on Saturday before I take off for Hawaii for a little under 2 weeks come Sunday!

Stoked  I plan on riding there too  Then I meet up with Sky on the 25th or so of Jan!


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Woohoo, seeing Sky soon! I miss Brock so much, although he's been a bad boy, but I wish I could see him again soon :-( Missing horses is harder than missing people in a way, they're so dependent on you for their wellbeing you're always worrying that they're not being cared for as well as they should be, even if you know they're in good hands.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Exactly right!! Just wait for all of the pictures to come


----------



## Skyseternalangel

1/13/13- At the airport  On my way to Oahu, Hawaii for a little less than 2 weeks. If you're in the area let me know! Or know of any good riding places.


----------



## gunslinger

Maybe you can hook up with RoperChick and Armywife? They're both stationed in the islands and ride...

http://www.horseforum.com/member-journals/horses-horses-more-horses-126007/


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Great suggestion!!

Hopefully they see this thread. I wouldn't want to directly ask them incase they don't want to. That'd be kind of awkward/rude.


----------



## gunslinger

Heck send them a pm an let them know you're around and wanting to ride.....they may be busy but could still tell you a good stable to visit....


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Meeting up with RoperChick. I had her on FB and she saw I was in town 

Nah, I don't like the whole direct approach unless I know the person a bit better.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Didn't meet up with Roperchick, but....

Made it to DC!!!!!!

AND SAW SKY!!!!

TWICE SO FAR!!!

So exciting  He has gotten really squirrely though. I'm talking hollow back and sucking back.. badly. We're working on it though, little by little! I've ridden him twice and each ride is better and better! No spooks, but really tense unfortunately. I hope to make a real positive dent in this now-ingrained habit. 

My friend looking after him has done an AMAZING job with not only his health (he's so nice! Got a very nice topline) but also his level of trust. His canter is a dreamboat on the ground though I haven't ridden it yet. I hope to once he settles his trot down.. I don't want to fight him nor have him overly tense. 

Fabulous inhand work. Really listening to my body and voice commands. Not caring as much about the whip or being out of sight. Still really good with picking up his feet and has gotten so much sharper at his yielding of body parts. He turns on the forehand nicely and is beginning to understand turn of the haunches and leg yielding. 

He counter bends reaaaaally badly though.. and tends to try and wander off of the rail. But we're working on it!! Put polos on him.. I haven't done them in nearly 2 years and they looked great, didn't slide, and they're turquoise like his dressage pad!! He rocks that colour scheme 

I promise I'll take pictures and put them up. It's just so darn cold here, lol!


----------



## oobiedoo

Oh, waiting to see those photos  yep, east coast is pretty messy right now. Missed the snow today but everything is covered in ice here.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Wow... so much has happened!

First off, Sky has a top-line which has significantly changed how the saddle fits. So... he's getting a new saddle 

So we tried saddles out today, and he has a date with the chiropractor this Friday and the farrier hopefully tomorrow so we can get all the boxes ticked and have him good to go!

He has some muscle atrophy going on via his back  
from the previous saddle


----------



## Paintlover1965

It must be fantastic seeing Sky. Have fun saddle shopping. He's really looking nice in the new pics.


----------



## Cacowgirl

He is such a pretty horse. So happy you are getting to spend some time w/him.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Thanks ladies!


So happy. Since my last post we have found TWO saddles, one English and one Western, that fit Sky like they were made for him! He had a chiropractic appointment and the adjustments, his trim, and his new saddle have turned him into a completely different horse. He's standing square, he doesn't mare-lift his back legs, his back ribs opened up, and he isn't locking in his hips. We did find out that his pelvis is situated lower than the average horse though! Interesting.

Pics of the saddles courtesy of the lady looking after my horse  Plus some of me riding. Before and after adjustments mentioned above!

Topline!









*We clipped a lightning bolt into his hind back when he was nice and dry!










Tacking him up









Riding before adjustment









Riding after adjustment










We did get round and that back up but no pics to show for it. 

New English saddle! Ashley & Clarke Dressage 










Western saddle  Royal King!










Will get more pics of them down the road...

Big ol ears 











Love him <3 3 days before I go back to NZ and working..


----------



## tinyliny

For that Western saddle, you can take the fender and "roll" it so that the wide part goes higher and the skinner part (where it "turns" ) that is where the stirrup hangs will be longer and better able to turn. The fender and the straps of leather behind it that hold the blevins buckle form a single loop that goes around the stirrup bar. (like a loop of towel around a bar, or a belt on a car's engine). So, pull the back strap downward and the front part, the wide fender part, will go upward.

Does that make sense?


----------



## Skyseternalangel

tinyliny said:


> For that Western saddle, you can take the fender and "roll" it so that the wide part goes higher and the skinner part (where it "turns" ) that is where the stirrup hangs will be longer and better able to turn. The fender and the straps of leather behind it that hold the blevins buckle form a single loop that goes around the stirrup bar. (like a loop of towel around a bar, or a belt on a car's engine). So, pull the back strap downward and the front part, the wide fender part, will go upward.
> 
> Does that make sense?


Umm a little.. kind of like just getting the skinny part at the bottom then using the little 'hobble thing' to secure it? I will give it a try!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Well I've been back in New Zealand for roughly 3 days now. I miss him already but have heard he's doing well! A few more pictures 

I am pretty sure the forum is blocked on my network. On a guest network atm...


----------



## Skyseternalangel

More pictures


----------



## Critter sitter

wow Love all the pictures You all look so happy!!!


----------



## Northernstar

_Loving all of these wonderful photos_!!! He looks so good, and you both look so happy - how fortunate to have such a good friend caring for him while you're away


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Sky and I are very fortunate to have our friend  She does a wonderful job with him!! And the barn is incredible too!


----------



## Northernstar

The photo you've chosen for your avatar, was my favorite of him, btw!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Hopefully this embeds properly..


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Here's an updated picture of Sky!










Look how healthy he looks!!!!! And ever so inquisitive. I love it!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

28 March 2013,

I have decided to make a very important decision.

I am going to try my best to move out by the end of this current calendar year. I have already begun the saving process and planning out my future. It will be hard and it will be scary.

If anyone has any tips, please feel free to post!


----------



## Klassic Superstar

Love the red wraps! 
He looks so good!!!
I wanna go up and hug on him hahaha


----------



## Northernstar

Skyseternalangel said:


> 28 March 2013,
> 
> I have decided to make a very important decision.
> 
> I am going to try my best to move out by the end of this current calendar year. I have already begun the saving process and planning out my future. It will be hard and it will be scary.
> 
> If anyone has any tips, please feel free to post!


_I am over-the-top thrilled for you!!!_ I vividly remember your heartbreak after having to go back to NZ, and how much you missed Sky. You had the best time with him, and had to leave. I think you're organized enough to do it - plus, when we have a tremendous goal ahead of us, it's easy to save and plan for the future! You go!_ Each day that goes by will bring you_ _closer to Sky_


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Northernstar said:


> _I am over-the-top thrilled for you!!!_ I vividly remember your heartbreak after having to go back to NZ, and how much you missed Sky. You had the best time with him, and had to leave. I think you're organized enough to do it - plus, when we have a tremendous goal ahead of us, it's easy to save and plan for the future! You go!_ Each day that goes by will bring you_ _closer to Sky_


Thank you!! I know my family won't like my decision. They have already expressed how they believe I cannot do it, either. But I'm not letting their lack of support get me down


----------



## Northernstar

_You most certainly can do it, and you will!_ We can accomplish amazing tasks when there is someone we love waiting for us on the other end - Just continue your plans, and follow that dream. Use us to cheer you on, and speak of it to your parents nonchalantly when they ask if need be. They'll understand_ someday_, but we understand_ now_


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Okay I have to share this.. it didn't embed properly before:


----------



## Northernstar

That was_ precious.... _You're going to make it happen again, by golly, and for good


----------



## tinyliny

Super sweet! you have a nice way with him.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Are you wanting to move out & stay there, or come back to the USA? Maybe you could stay w/friends for awhile?


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Cacowgirl said:


> Are you wanting to move out & stay there, or come back to the USA? Maybe you could stay w/friends for awhile?


Definitely go back to the states so I can be with Sky and figure out my life  And for now my friend, who is taking care of Sky, has offered to let me stay with her. I really want to get on my own feet as soon as possible however we'll see what happens. I refuse to mooch!

~~~

So this past Saturday (3/31/13) brought me to the first experience in the jumping world. I cantered up to and jumped over small cross rails. Here's the video. I'm in the striped shirt.


----------



## Northernstar

Great videos, and _awesome _future plan!!!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

New entry for my diary.

4/29/13

I have taken on another project horse who I am working with for free, but do not own: An unraced 12 year old thoroughbred mare. We'll call her Prettyface since I love her broad intelligent face. 

Prettyface is 15.1, brown thoroughbred mare. Lacks much of a topline, extremely stiff neck muscles which I suspect are in spasm. She's been out of work for a month, inconsistent rhythm at the walk and trot, sensitive in the mouth from previous hard handling, spooks a little bit but not much. A little bit mareish as expected.

I have permission from the owner to work with Prettyface on her groundwork, on her lunging, and play around with a different bit (hooray!!!). I plan on starting her completely over with learning to yield from pressure, then light touch, then motion and vocal cue. Walking she's fine at, transitioning to trot she gets tense and throws her head up and gapes her mouth even with no pressure. She likes to do her own thing. Leans when she turns. Does not respond well to seat or leg aids.. will be a work on progress.

I'm so excited  I only met her yesterday and she is about 30 minutes tops away from me.

The downside is no indoor or light area so when it gets dark.. I'll have to be creative. May need to buy a few electric torches to illuminate the arena at night.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Sky has been doing better.. still stiff as per my other thread http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/stiff-stifles-seeking-advice-185362/

but he's still not well. Which worries me.. but he is eating again (he was not eating at one point.) Going to see about getting someone to school him once he's better so we don't run into this problem again.

If anyone wants to follow my progress with Prettyface, here is the thread: http://www.horseforum.com/member-journals/working-prettyface-184418/

~~

As for me, I learned the halfpass this past lesson! Wow that made my calves super sore the preceeding days but I'm happy!! It's still not perfect but I got the best work out of Mr Appy man, and he didn't shake his head or put his nose in the air once! It was starting to round up and use his back at the walk and trot, but then it turned into more of a hunter shape throughout the lesson. 

I'm still learning, haha!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Woohoo!!! 

Sky is in "training" for one day a week and then ridden a few additional days that week. He is doing much much better! He is cantering under saddle and attempting to use his back more, his trot is lovely, and he isn't popping his shoulders out as much anymore. Stifle issues have gotten better, he isn't as stiff. So pleased!!

As for me, I am so proud of myself. I am getting better and better with my lateral work. Just wish someone would come out and video me so I can see what needs improving and what I can jump up and down giddy about. 

Unhappy Appy is my mount, but he is progressively turning into Happy Appy thanks to my improved contact and less rugged aids.


----------



## Oldhorselady

Awwww....I didn't know you lived out of the country and away from your baby!! When are you moving back? I would be losing my mind. I'm glad you have a wonderful friend to help you out.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Oldhorselady said:


> Awwww....I didn't know you lived out of the country and away from your baby!! When are you moving back? I would be losing my mind. I'm glad you have a wonderful friend to help you out.


 thank you, and yes it's incredibly difficult but my friend is so amazing and he has made great strides with her trust. She's incredible.

I hope to move back sometime in December or shortly thereafter


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Lately Sky keeps bending his shoe in half... has anyone heard of this happening before?

~~

Sky moves to a new barn in less than 6 weeks. My fingers are crossed he makes it there safe and sound!

~~

My lesson yesterday went well  I had to come in this weekend for work hence why I'm able to be on here. I lead the group this time in my lesson, which comprised of only myself and another individual. I apparently LOVE smaller groups and did very well with my shoulder in and half pass. I love the feeling of my shoulders and inner thighs being slightly sore.


----------



## Northernstar

With the excellent care your friend is giving him, I'm sure Sky will make it there safely, and no doubt get the King's treatment! 
*I like that 'slightly sore' feeling as well - a reminder of an accomplishment


----------



## Skyseternalangel

6/13/13

So Sky moves around the 10th of July down to Louisiana  I've got a nice chunk so far saved.

Had a mature casual conversation with my parents and they are allowing me to move back to the states as long as I keep up my studies and find a job asap. I am overjoyed because it was months and months of screaming at me, accusing me of being a slacker, etc.

I was also offered an extension to my work contract so that means I don't have to worry about being without a job after July  I also get a year step increase since I will have been reviewed. Oh did I mention I also got an award for outstanding office management while without a boss for 5 months at the beginning of my *first* desk job?

So happy!!!

I even found my dream college and graduate universary, which are in Missouri, so I'm going to squirrel away money to attend and put off owning my own trailer/truck for now 

Sky is doing well also! No stiffness but we found out something crazy about him. I am researching it further and will have a few vets cross-examine him but it's not horrible or anything, just surprising. I'll let you know more later.

He managed to throw a shoe though after bending it for so long. To me that means something has to change.. either the placement of the shoe (it's set back a bit so maybe put it where it would usually go) or go without. We're still working out details.


----------



## Northernstar

What _awesome_ news!! How amazing that everything is coming along so wonderfully - Very happy for you, and for Sky


----------



## Skyseternalangel

June 20th

So I have been contacting different barns inquiring about lessons and now apparently have 3 lessons this weekend! So I think I'll keep the two new ones and tell the other barn I currently ride at that I'm skipping this week. 

My money is tight anyway since Sky is having issues with his shoes. He threw the right one this time! And our usually farrier won't even return our calls to put it back on :/ grrrrrrr

Thankfully we have a highly recommended farrier coming out this weekend to assess the damage. And hopefully, no will DEFINITELY, trim the toe!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

June 21st

I am beyond excited for this weekend, which starts tomorrow. At 1pm I will have a lesson at a new barn, a private evaluation lesson on a horse I've never met and armed with skills I've never had before during previous evaluations: Cantering on my own.

I am so excited but so nervous, but not as nervous about tomorrow as I am about Sunday.

Sunday I will be having a very special lesson with a very influential person here in New Zealand and throughout Europe. She is allowing me to ride her personal horse, who is trained to the nines. She is no school horse... and that makes me so nervous and extremely excited.

This will be the ultimate test of my skills. I am praying that I'm not as bad as I think I am and hope that this horse and I work well together, not to mention that the trainer and I work together well because she has such a wealth of knowledge.

Eeee!

Pray that I don't burst into tears! I'm very emotional about my riding lately (not while riding, but after my lesson.)


----------



## Skyseternalangel

June 23rd

Alrighty so update on the lessons. Let me just say that I was very frustrated about my lesson on Saturday. No matter how I used my inside leg, the horse would not stop spiraling into a smaller and smaller circle! But I did receive decent instruction aside from the fact they wanted me to give the ouside rein on circles... umm no. 

The second lesson turned out to be two hours, one way, away. I met with this potential instructor and I managed to walk, trot, and canter (though the canter wasn't that great on my end.. my butt got some air time) in her outdoor arena as well as on the beach. I learned so much, especially how much I've been taking the reins but not giving, eventhough my hands were still they still grabbed. And how my arms need to just drape down instead of being held up (as previous instructors drilled into me) and the same goes for my thighs too. 

I took some video and found that I'm not a horrible rider but when I'm up there I get very tense and so then the horse gets tense and it gets worse and worse. I hope that I'll one day be able to accept that I'm completely fine, instead of worrying. 

So I definitely preferred the second lesson over the first one, aside from the distance. My mom came with and wasn't impressed with the distance.. but it was the most quality lesson I've ever had in my life, so I'm willing to go there to get them!

I've asked the instructor if I'm able to come out every 3 weeks. Hopefully she allows that since it took, no joke, 4/5 of a tank for the entire trip. But it was sooo quality!


----------



## Northernstar

So awesome!!! I'm reading this, then looking at Sky in your avatar - can't help but think of the wonderful experiences you'll be bringing to him when you get back!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

June 28th

Still haven't heard from her.. I'm assuming that means I'm not welcome back since it's been 5 days without any reply.

That is pretty discouraging. I'm back to no riding lessons again, my confidence has taken a knock, and I just am feeling kind of bleh about this all.

I truly envy hearing my friend do so well in her riding; I wish I had the same sort of luck.

Feeling quite sullen today, hopefully that turns around soon.

Hope you're all well.


----------



## Northernstar

Oh, don't lose heart! Today's worries are tomorrow's chip paper - besides, every tomorrow is one day closer to getting back to Sky


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Northernstar said:


> Oh, don't lose heart! Today's worries are tomorrow's chip paper - besides, every tomorrow is one day closer to getting back to Sky


You're so right! I was so down because I started assuming things.

But the great news is.. I decided to be brave and call with some support from a friend, who is also a member here. She proded me to call and I did...

And....

I am invited back for another lesson!!! I didn't screw up nearly as much as I had assumed. That being said, I am hoping to bring a tripod for our next lesson because I don't think my mom is willing to come out again due to distance lol.

But I'm so happy!!!!


----------



## cakemom

Sounds awesome!! Where is your beautiful boy going to be in Louisiana? We are in south Louisiana ya know!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Oh how cool!!!

Around Benton, LA  So quite a few hours away but still not far!!


----------



## cakemom

Not too far! I wanna say a group that shows here is from there or near there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel

That's awesome! I told my friend looking after Sky I'm sure she'd be quick to make some friends!


----------



## Northernstar

Skyseternalangel said:


> You're so right! I was so down because I started assuming things.
> 
> But the great news is.. I decided to be brave and call with some support from a friend, who is also a member here. She proded me to call and I did...
> 
> And....
> 
> I am invited back for another lesson!!! I didn't screw up nearly as much as I had assumed. That being said, I am hoping to bring a tripod for our next lesson because I don't think my mom is willing to come out again due to distance lol.
> 
> But I'm so happy!!!!


Isn't it remarkable how we're our own worst critic?


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Northernstar said:


> Isn't it remarkable how we're our own worst critic?


Truly it is!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

July 5th

I had the most interesting dream last night. I dreamt that I was riding the mare I rode last time but I had no fear at all. We were in an indoor arena but it had random pieces of furniture in there that I kept having to dodge... along with my family walking around bicycles.

I remember asking him to leave because I felt unsafe riding in such an already cramped space. I did so nicely, but they complained about going and I received snappy responses.

Then my alarm went off so I jumped right out of it.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

So I forgot to update.. but my lesson the past Sunday was great. I am definitely a more timid rider when I am on other people's horses and when random people decide to watch.

But I did manage to canter on my own after being put onto the lungeline. I was really unclear on my canter aid and so now I have a MUCH better idea of where my leg should be and what my knee SHOULDN'T be doing.

I have another lesson on the 21st  Skipping weekends as my parents don't appreciate me driving 4 hours round-trip to go to an hour lesson. They're supportive of my "every other week" plan though 

By then, my horse Sky, will be in Louisiana and we'll have to figure out which farriers and vets to try out. 

He has all the things he'll need for the hot humid weather! Praying he holds his weight during and after the trip..


----------



## gunslinger

I'm sure he'll like southern food.....:lol:


----------



## Northernstar

Skyseternalangel said:


> So I forgot to update.. but my lesson the past Sunday was great. I am definitely a more timid rider when I am on other people's horses and when random people decide to watch.
> 
> But I did manage to canter on my own after being put onto the lungeline. I was really unclear on my canter aid and so now I have a MUCH better idea of where my leg should be and what my knee SHOULDN'T be doing.
> 
> I have another lesson on the 21st  Skipping weekends as my parents don't appreciate me driving 4 hours round-trip to go to an hour lesson. They're supportive of my "every other week" plan though
> 
> By then, my horse Sky, will be in Louisiana and we'll have to figure out which farriers and vets to try out.
> 
> He has all the things he'll need for the hot humid weather! Praying he holds his weight during and after the trip..


Congratulations on the insightful lessons! Praying for a safe journey for Sky


----------



## Skyseternalangel

July 17th

Lesson this weekend was cancelled due to my instructor being at a horse show both days. Had I known I would have taken a week day off as I really need horsey time!!

That aside, Sky moves in 2 days down South. My friend sent photos on FB of the new place and it looks really cool! I just hope that my friend and Sky are happy there


----------



## Roperchick

When do YOU get to move with sky??


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Roperchick said:


> When do YOU get to move with sky??


Sometime around December!!  I AM SO EXCITED!!!!


----------



## Oldhorselady

Ohhhhhhhh....can't wait for December!!!! How exciting, can't wait for pics!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Roperchick

Wooooh I'm excited for you!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

July 23rd

Sky arrived, and he's all happy and eating and drinking and pooping fine!! 

As expected he lost some weight and muscle, however he still looks fine! Photo from my good friend


----------



## gunslinger

Of course he's happy, he's in Dixie.....

Whooo Dat!


----------



## my2geldings

Oh it sounds like you're going to a great place. Will be expecting photos as always


----------



## Northernstar

Skyseternalangel said:


> July 23rd
> 
> Sky arrived, and he's all happy and eating and drinking and pooping fine!!
> 
> As expected he lost some weight and muscle, however he still looks fine! Photo from my good friend


The photo won't come up on my computer for some reason  No worries! The _main thing_ is that Sky made it there safe, and is happily settling in! Only 5 short months until Dec.!!


----------



## Northernstar

Skyseternalangel said:


> July 23rd
> 
> Sky arrived, and he's all happy and eating and drinking and pooping fine!!
> 
> As expected he lost some weight and muscle, however he still looks fine! Photo from my good friend


The photo won't come up on my computer for some reason  No worries! The _main thing_ is that Sky made it there safe, and is happily settling in! Only 5 short months until Dec.!!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Is this better?


----------



## Roperchick

Look at those black outlined eyes!!! Aaaah hes such a hunk


----------



## Northernstar

There's that sweet boy!!!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

7/25/13

Eeeeeeeeeee more amazingly cute Sky pictures <3




























Kissable boy <3










In this one you can see he lost some weight and definition but he doesn't look awful!

And then here is a stall sign that Custom Stall Signs, from FB, made for us!!!









Highly recommended!!


----------



## cakemom

Awe, what a happy boy!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Northernstar

He looks so happy and relaxed!! A _very_ handsome pose in 1st photo, and in the 3rd... Yes, it makes you want to reach through the screen and plant kisses on that sweet muzzle


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Guess who cantered without any fear or chicken flaps?!

Meeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!

Such an amazing lesson!! I was so frustrated at first cause she had a previous student in there and her husband riding and I'm used to being alone. But surprise surprise.. it turned out to be awesome because I did serpentines with Cha (the horse I'm riding) and lots and lots of transitions and figures. So when it came time to canter I was SO on it and I didn't even worry about it. I had no trouble and she went beautifully! No huge fear though I was leaning pretty badly going to the left (which is my weaker direction) but I was super happy with my right lead canter 

So after my looong 1.5 hour lesson, we went and rode down to the beach to cool off and Cha was like almost swimming in the river mouth, haha, she was past her knees in water. 

Then we went back and I groomed her, put her away, and then spent time brushing all of my instructor's other horses including a colt who was so adorable, some fillies, and some of her prospects 

It was brilliant and I was so happy, sore, and relaxed by the end of the day!! I woke up at 7am and got home at 4:30pm!

Not to mention I went bowling afterwards too.. talk about sore haha!

I do think I'm going to get a few things for my trainer.. she has no really nice brushes or sponges and I have an extra hoof pick that she'd love to have as well. What do you think?

~~~

Sky is having some exhaustion and soreness transitioning to barefoot. Hopefully he gets through this point sooner than later because he needs to get into working condition again that he lost to the move!


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Awwwww look at Sky!!! I agree with Northernstar, that muzzle is sooooo kissable! What a cutiepie!

Skyseternalangel - I have a habit of leaning to the left when I'm cantering left. What I've found helps is concentrating on putting a bit of weight into my right leg - all it actually does is balances me back up but it feels like I have more weight right than left. This happens because my left leg is slightly shorter (not noticeable til I do up my stirrups!) and ends up "reaching" more than my right leg. I try and shift my balance 5% right, which basically just negates my 5% left lean. If I'm working "large" in the arena I also try and keep the outside eye in view which helps prevent me leaning into the direction we're going.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Thanks, Evil  I'm definitely going to try that next time!

Speaking of, I'm so sore.. I feel like every muscle in my body is aching, which makes doing anything interesting


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Hi guys,

Been awhile since I've updated!

Sky has lost some conditioning and a smidge of weight. I don't blame him with all of these transitions.. new barn, new grain (introduced slowly,) new herd, no shoes. 

My friend kindly took some confo shots but I don't want to post them yet until he's had a chance to gain it all back.

He's adjusting to being barefoot, no soreness as of yet but he was pretty sluggish a few times this week. 

~~

About my riding... well
I kind of forgot about the excellent advice about putting more weight in the outside stirrup.. and found myself leaning again.

However, aside from that we worked on snappy transitions and I was trotting and cantering nice and relaxed without any issues. I did still have anxiety cantering to the left, like really bad anxiety where I imagined my horse was a racing car that was screeching around the Indy 500 and was about to crash into a brick wall (my imagination is scary, lol)

The downward transitions were really pathetic.. I could not stop flopping forward and pulling on her mouth :/ so I worked really hard on holding it together as she likes to transition without me cueing her. Still no excuse, but the last 2 transitions from canter to trot I kept my butt in the saddle and didn't haul on her at all 

After that she started to really soften with me and I got a lovely trot and walk out of her  

No riding this weekend, but will go next weekend. 

~~

I've really been struggling lately in my personal life.. school isn't going so well. I spent so much time studying and didn't do great on my exam :/ I actually missed 1 question from the cutoff score. Even if I got the cutoff score I'd still be disappointed in myself. I already am right now.. and with my school. It's just not working out for me anymore. They don't try to help, and so I just don't feel like trying either (kind of like my relationship that just ended.)

I do like someone but I'm only going to be in NZ for around 4 more months before I move back to be with Sky. Plus I'm sure I've already ruined things with him.. I've been so awkward and dark lately!

Work is dry.. I used to love working there but now I just tolerate it. I'm not motivated or happy. I come home exhausted mentally, emotionally, even physically. Also I'm extremely pale and weak from not getting enough sun.. I get home from work and it is already dark. I could walk around during my breaks but I can't because as soon as I even try to do anything, I'm pulled back and made to work. We're supposed to get 45 minutes for lunch. I spend maybe 20 minutes until something 'urgent' pops up that only I am around to handle.

I needed to vent, thanks to whoever is reading.

I hope at least one of my future jobs is outdoorsy as I feel that is a MUCH better fit for me.

So I'm trying Oysters for the first time in about 3 hours  I'm so excited and nervous haha!! I've heard so many things about them.. positive and negative!


----------



## Wallaby

Skyseternalangel said:


> I do like someone but I'm only going to be in NZ for around 4 more months before I move back to be with Sky. Plus I'm sure I've already ruined things with him.. I've been so awkward and dark lately!


To quote the great J. Beiber, "Never say never"!! :rofl: :rofl: But really, never say never. 
I've been pretty sure that I ruined things with my gentleman friend like 40 million times -in the last 6 months alone-, as you know, and, as you also know, we seem to be better friends by the day! 
....Of course, I could have ruined him liking me back....but optimism!! :lol:

If he's a good guy, the kind you should be in a relationship with, the awkward-dark-you isn't going to bother him. And if it does bother him overly a lot, well, shame on him and you deserve better!
:hug:


And yay for 4 months until you get to be with Sky!!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Wallaby said:


> If he's a good guy, the kind you should be in a relationship with, the awkward-dark-you isn't going to bother him. And if it does bother him overly a lot, well, shame on him and you deserve better!
> :hug:
> 
> 
> And yay for 4 months until you get to be with Sky!!


Thanks Ems 

And yes, I am so so soo excited. Though worried as is my nature.. but excited.. very excited


----------



## Oldhorselady

Chin up girl. Life is full of ups and downs. Sometimes it's the simplest of things that make life grand. Don't sweat the small stuff. Life is toooooo short.


----------



## gunslinger

Oldhorselady said:


> Chin up girl. Life is full of ups and downs. Sometimes it's the simplest of things that make life grand. Don't sweat the small stuff. Life is toooooo short.


Lots of wisdom in this post. And remember, it's the downs that help us appreciate the ups.......Or as Margret Mitchell wrote in the closing lines of the famous novel Gone With The Wind......."Oh well, tomorrow's another day".


----------



## Roperchick

What Emily said^^^ haha

Just hang tough! You'll see Sky man soon!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I am so proud of myself.

So my instructor was very tough on me this past lesson. Literally had me working to my limits.

And it was so much fun!!!

So in awkward situations where someone is expecting you to do so much and you don't have that inner confidence.. so it turns out ugly.. most of the time I default to being all sulky. But this time I laughed. I laughed and laughed at how my D shaped "circle" turned out, or how I picked up the wrong lead, or how she would hop (fake buck) at the trot at times when I wasn't using enough leg.

At the end of the lesson I had a lovely round, FORWARD, rhythmic, more-balanced horse underneath me. My legs were like iron and wet noodles at the same time, my back nice and soft, my core engaged, my arms weren't coming to towards my chin, and I wasn't yanking on her face.

We did walk, trot, canter, trot, halt exercises. We had the most perfect nearly square halt from a trot. I was picking up canter without ANY need of the whip (I had actually forgotten to grab it again when I stopped for a water break) and she was on the money!

Lovely lovely ride  My shoulders are nice and sore (from that and 4 horus of basketball lol!) and my back isn't locked up or painful. I'm very happy!!

~~

Sky got a pretty bad injury a few days ago.. puncture wound on his hock. We were SO LUCKY that it wasn't the kind that goes Septic and the horse has to be pts. He is fine, and feeling much better! Fingers crossed that it stays that way!!!!

~~

As for me and that guy, well.. we've hung out a few times. I'm still kind of awkward around him, and mean at times (It's one of my defensive mechanisms lol...) but he still wants to hang out with me which is a good sign. We're actually spending a large part of tomorrow out in the "wilderness" 'together' so yah I'm excited to see more of what NZ has to offer 

Don't want to say much else... just on cloud nine right now


----------



## Wallaby

Yayyayayayayay! Maggie gets a Gentleman Friend toooooo!! 

Also: Laughter=best way to solve evvvvverything.  :hug: Glad your ride went so super well! I'm stoked for you!


----------



## Roperchick

uuuum what Em said.....im incapable of intelligent answers right now lol but didn't want you to think I was ignoring your thread!!!!!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Ohhhh my........

Ummm so I hve mixed feelings right now. I have been nightmare free for 5 nights in a row. But my goodness these dreams are so... steamy??

Like that particular person is in them and he's all lovey dovey with me. I wake up breathing really hard and smiling like crazy.

But then an hour later once I full wake up I'm shocked that this is happening _to me_ 

I really like him, but having such issues being a normal girl about it. I have all these reservations which I shouldn't have. For example my leg was very tight and he went to touch it and being the ticklish gigglemonster that I am, I jumped back and laughed and then said "hey!" instead of just.. idk... being normal about it? 

Oh well, we will see how this goes.


----------



## Roperchick

Bowchickawowow! 
Just be yourself. Don't stress about things that may or may not be. Just relax and have fun hanging out with him...and enjoy those dreams ;P (vast improvement from nightmares eh?!)


----------



## Wallaby

As someone once said, take this with a big steaming pile of FWIW: I know for myself, when I first met/was hanging out with Gentleman Friend, everything was just different...felt weightier. I still don't know why, maybe it's because he's someone I could actually see myself ending up with? But in any case, I worked soooooo hard to just push him away...but at the same time, I was trying to pull him in too! Poor guy was probably so confused.
Anyway, he'd compliment me and I'd go off on how wrong he was, he'd be there for me and I would half-mock him for being there, the whole deal. In the moment, those things would come out of my mouth and I remember consciously thinking "WHY am I being like this?! WHAT is wrong with me!!???" and I'd have no answer. One time he hugged me, before he knew I didn't like being touched by just anyone, and though I LOVED getting a hug from him, I literally WENT OFF on him. After that, he still touched me all the time, but it was always with permission! :lol: 
It was ridiculous. Like I was angry PMS-ing EVERY SINGLE DAY. :rofl:

Anyway, I realized that for me, it's just my defense mechanism against him. I could/can see how easy it was for him to get my heart inextricably wrapped around his finger, easier and deeper than any other guy I've met, and I was scared of being hurt. I'm still scared of being hurt but I'm not freaking out on him about it...as much. :rofl:

On the steamy dream front: much better than nightmares!!
If it makes you feel better, I've seen Mr. Gman sans shirt ONCE and that image is BURNED into my mind. Like I can't even think about it without getting..........happy. :rofl:
So I work really hard not to think about it. I'm totally fine with shirtless guys in general, not a huge fan of it to be honest but it doesn't get distracting. Mr. Gman on the other hand......... :lol: :lol:


In any case: Maggie likes a boy! Maggie likes a boy! *group sigh* :happydance:


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Maggie likes a man... and he's just... wonderful.

I'm paranoid he'll find this and never talk to me again, LOL.

Thanks though, you two.. you're both such amazing friends


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Blindsided.

So so so so blindsided.

My friends and their friends (and me) went out on the town dancing. It was really fun for the most part! The rest of the night wasn't bad until someone stole my jacket and just went downhill from there.There's still the lovely man in the picture, but his close friend just told me he has always liked me. Problem with that is he did so in my car (no escape!!!!) and he has been ignoring me/being a JERK to me these past 3 months. He actually went as far to call me self centered, female dog, and a bunch of other things.

Then.... he tried to force me to kiss him. That didn't fly with me, but I didn't get angry.. I was just DONE. Done done done done done. 

Now I'm awake at 4am (just got home) and I'm just numb.. not angry but just... DONE!!!!!!

I don't know what to do.gl


----------



## Wallaby

Oh. NO!

:hug: :hug: :hug: :hug:











:hug:
How disrespectful! That makes me really really mad.
Hopefully you'll have a nice sleep and things look better in the morning...  :hug:


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I'm just... I'm so upset Emily. 

I can't exactly tell Lovely Man because they're such close friends and it'd just... it'd mess some things up!! But at the same time it's like......... shoot! 

I just want to pass out and wake up to it having all been some twisted dream.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Do you mean the friend called you names & tried to kiss you? That sucks!


----------



## Roperchick

I hate guys like that! At least it wasn't lovely man

I think its past time that jerk face learned a big lesson in manners lol


----------



## Roperchick

Sorry for the double post. Phones regarded and cut me off lol

I really think you should tell lovely man. What jerk face did was totally unsat. And if LM is any kind of gentleman he shouldn't be okay with it and he can help solve the problem. 


I'm always on FB for you chicka when you need to vent and just let er loose lol


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Cacowgirl said:


> Do you mean the friend called you names & tried to kiss you? That sucks!


Yeah so Lovely Man is the guy I like.. and his close friend has been a JERK and a half for the past 3 months.. and then last night he tried to kiss me like 3 times, forcing himself on me and everything. 

I woke up this morning with 2 missed calls from him, and 3 text messages like "Come back, I'm waiting for you" "I'm outside" "please"

Blehhhhh!!!!


~~

I talked to Lovely Man this morning but not about his friend... since it was over FB. I think I should try and talk to him in person, right?


----------



## cakemom

Old woman talking- but yes, lay it on the line and tell lovely man what jackhat man did (and in use the word lightly here if he was acting like that). That's totally not cool and should have earned him a slap across the face.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel

cakemom said:


> Old woman talking- but yes, lay it on the line and tell lovely man what jackhat man did (and in use the word lightly here if he was acting like that). That's totally not cool and should have earned him a slap across the face.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I know! I almost did slap him but then thought better to just let his own guilt eat him alive. But if he ever tries again, I will definitely follow through with more than a slap to the face!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

URGHHHH this isn't getting better guys


I had the potential to have a great weekend.

Saturday started out OK but went to crap after the facts I mentioned. Then Sunday I was feeling really down. Lovely man was working so I got all dressed up with the idea of us hanging out.. which didn't pan out.

Then he was texting me/FBing me a lot, but then things got weird and we stopped talking.

Then I woke up today at 10am after sleeping since 8pm my time last night. Just woke up not feeling very well.

Had a huge panic attack and ended up not going to this event I was planning on going to. Everything went wrong from car not having gas to people forgetting to pick me up, or the fact I LOST my glasses so now I can't drive :/ Then being upset and crying initially to having my mom yell at me and criticize me = not a happy camper today at all.

Then cue Lovely Man to be all weird again.

Can I just... be done with men?! PLEASE let them all leave me alone.... or at least stop being weird.

And I really can't wait till I move out. I just.. I just emailed my school and asked them about leaving their program because I am just so close to exploding with stress that I haven't been able to get ANYTHING done this term. All I had was to finish 2 certs and I failed my test by 1 question, which is still disappointing because I spent so many months studying and revising.. missing out on life and crying because I suck.

I rather deal with the consequences than put myself through that again.


----------



## Wallaby

BOO. 

:hug: :hug:

Things with lovely man: weird how? Like awkward flirty or irritated/angry? Could he be having feelings he just doesn't know how to deal with which are turning into this weirdness?

If it makes you feel any better, when Gentleman Friend and I were at camp together, we would hang out like two peas in a pod for a week or two. We'd basically be inseparable during that time. THEN, for no apparent reason, he would just stop talking to me and pretty much act like I didn't exist. He'd talk to me if I talked to him but it would be stilted "yep"/"nope"-type answers. I'd ignore him 'back' for about a week [as in, I was nice but gave him his space] and, voila, he'd be back to 'normal' - my camp-bestie again.
I still have no clue why that happened but I can only guess that there were extenuating circumstances and that it wasn't an "I hate Emily"-issue [though it 100% felt like one!!].

Hrmph. Me and Lacey are gonna come hunt down Lovely Man AND that Jerk Friend of his. We'll talk some sense into Lovely Man and kick Jerk Friend's butt into the next millennium!! :hug:
And then we're both gonna come give you some hugs and bake you things with frosting.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Wallaby said:


> Hrmph. Me and Lacey are gonna come hunt down Lovely Man AND that Jerk Friend of his. We'll talk some sense into Lovely Man and kick Jerk Friend's butt into the next millennium!! :hug:
> And then we're both gonna come give you some hugs and bake you things with frosting.


This made me smile, thank you Emily <3

Weird as in... he'll go from being awesome to just being plain creepy or taking the teasing me a bit too far to where it's almost like he's criticizing me. Yet when I hang with him, it's awesome and he's all smiles and not too bizarre.

Just... urgh. URGHHHH!!!!!!!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Okay so I went to the optomotrist yesterday and ordered some newwwww glasses and sunnies. Aaaaaand they gave me temporary 30 day contacts so that I can see!!!!

SO COOL

So these will be my ticket for the next 3 weeks until my glasses come in.

I had a falling out with Lovely Man, so we haven't spoken in 3 days. That doesn't seem like a lot to people until you factor in that he was making an effort to talk to me almost every day

:/

Hoping this isn't the end, as he is a lovely person and I really liked when we were friends still!

I have a plan on how to apologize but I'm a little nervous about going through with it.


----------



## Wallaby

:hug:

I'm always nervous apologizing to someone I care about too. But it always feels better once you do! Even if it's not necessarily your fault, getting the worry that it might be "your fault" off your chest is good. 
Keep us posted!! <3


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Wallaby said:


> :hug:
> 
> I'm always nervous apologizing to someone I care about too. But it always feels better once you do! Even if it's not necessarily your fault, getting the worry that it might be "your fault" off your chest is good.
> Keep us posted!! <3


Well I came up with something very creative, and don't have high expectations that he'll understand it but at least I will.

I absolutely hate Subway sandwiches. I used to love them but had WAYYY too often and got sick of them.

And I happen to know he loves them.

So

I plan on getting him one and putting a white flag sticking out of it, in person, and ask him for a truce and apologize for being snippy.

It's super cheesy but hey.. I thought it was a lighthearted way of apologizing.


----------



## tinyliny

I love Subway~ get me a club, a 5$ footlong, and skip the white flag. I'll be your friend forever!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

tinyliny said:


> I love Subway~ get me a club, a 5$ footlong, and skip the white flag. I'll be your friend forever!


I hope he feels the same way about it. I'll skip the flag (it was my friend's idea about adding the surrender flag) but I think the message of food will register better with him lol.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Mission Apology sandwich was a hit


----------



## Roperchick

That's all you're gonna tell us?!


----------



## Wallaby

Plus side: she didn't give us a wink-y face. THAT would have killed us even more?? :rofl:


----------



## Oldhorselady

tinyliny said:


> I love Subway~ get me a club, a 5$ footlong, and skip the white flag. I'll be your friend forever!


Me too, me too...lol!!!!

Chin up girl.:wink:


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I just feel so shy all of a sudden!

Okay so here's how it went down

I snuck with tail-between-legs into Subway. most awkward experience ever because after I blurted out "This is my first time......here!" and proceeded to stumble my way through what I thought he'd like (I listened in on our conversations so I had some sort of idea)

Then I just... kind of walked over to his work area, knocked on the door and said "I came here in person to apologize. Here is my apology sandwich" and he seemed really amused with that fact. We talked things over and everything is A-OK now  

He is still lovely man btw.. said he was giving me some space and wasn't ****ed off with me or anything. But yeah... one word responses usually mean something isn't kosher. 

But now he's all smiley which makes me equally as happy


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Oh my favourite part was when he realized I made a "special trip to Subway" just for him  which he vocalized that I won "brownie points" haha

 Ahh so pleased it went well


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Alright well, riding was challenging!

My legs were not having it, so I had to use a whip in the end. She was very challenging but at the end we got some beautiful work out of her once we were on the same page!

And I experienced my first steps of true sitting trot. My goodness my abs were BURNING and they are completely on fire today (the day after)

I'm so proud of where I'm at. I am no longer scared of cantering, though I do need to re-learn my leads and not lose my loose fluid self when I cue for canter (I was bunching up again but not from fear...from habit)

In two weeks is my birthday weekend. I had some plans thought out but looks like they aren't going to happen. So I may just go do them solo, lol.


----------



## Wallaby

Skyseternalangel said:


> In two weeks is my birthday weekend. I had some plans thought out but looks like they aren't going to happen. So I may just go do them solo, lol.


If only we lived on the same continent. I have zero plans for my/our birthday weekend. I NEED SOME. :wink: :rofl:


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Wallaby said:


> If only we lived on the same continent. I have zero plans for my/our birthday weekend. I NEED SOME. :wink: :rofl:


Yes, birthday weekend buddy! Next year it's on though as I'll be in the states!

My plans were high tea with fancy older friends/colleagues, then white water rafting/glow worm cave exploring/belaying down said cave with a friend.. but they aren't interested in taking days from work off to come with. 

So I have some coupons for river trail ride I haven't used, or I can take a horse bootcamp weekend at my usual riding spot.

*sigh* so many great opportunities and no one to share them with!


----------



## Roperchick

maybe ask Lovely Man:wink:


happy early birthday! (in case i fohget!)


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Roperchick said:


> maybe ask Lovely Man:wink:
> 
> 
> happy early birthday! (in case i fohget!)


Yeah that's who I asked.... lol. He's all talk, no walk.

It's a blessing though because my family (usually up for doing nothing) wants to take me since they knew I was looking forward to it. And my friend who just moved to NZ may come too. Woo!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I AM SO CRAVING A RIDING LESSON RIGHT NOW

Oh my word, never have I been this edgy!!!!! What is going on!!!!!

So hi everyone, I've been busy and away and living life.

I managed to wrangle a coworker's spouse into coming riding with me. She's a beginner so it'll be walk and maybe some trot.. but hey that's a start!

Also got back from my trip. Aside from my parents and brother being completely uncool at some points, I had a blast! My friend from CO, that I haven't seen in 5 years, has moved over here for a bit!!

Needless to say we were peas in a pod. I was nervous how we'd get on but no worries here! I didn't know her all that well in the first place, but wow we get along so well! So we had a blast. Went to the famous Waitomo Glow Worm Caves and a bunch of other cool stuff.. did some cave climbing (rock climbing, abseiling, ziplining) for 4 hours!! It was amazing fun! 

Lovely Man got a stern talking to for being Mr. Wishy Washy. Finally we're on the same page. I told him due to time I'm just looking for a friend, but that I do like him. He feels similarly I guess. He has invited me to his house (with his room mates... eek lol) to play video games and chill so I assume he feels similarly?? I have no idea.

Men. Boys. They need to say what they feel. 

As for Sky, still doing fine and dandy hock-wise. But he did spook and my friend hurt herself (minorly but still!) so I'm kind of grumpy with his antics.. he knows better and I think sometimes he does what I do.. feed off of others around him and ends up over reacting instead of staying grounded.

As for me? Well I'm less depressed (yeah apparently THAT happened... didn't even notice until I went on holiday!) and extremely sore from caving. But I'm happy.. but feeling sick about getting things in order for my future. Mainly when I should depart New Zealand, which depends on many many factors. I would go on but I rather not become anymore nauseous about it!

Going to focus on saving all my energy for riding this weekend!!

Hope you're all well! Here is a picture of me inside the cave:










And some highlights from the trip

Geothermal vents




























Beautiful NZ Countryside:



















Huka Falls (rapids and a small 5ft waterfall)


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Oh wow I have been radio silent!

So, updates.

I'm going to start with riding, since that's the most recent tangible thing.

Sunday was my lesson however my instructor has been so involved in showing her awesome horse that we had a slight miscommunication and she made other plans.

But it was ok, because her partner invited me on a beach ride.

It was one beautiful hour of miles and miles of stretched beach. The wind was roaring, the seagulls playing, the dogs running amuck having fun, locals fishing or out with their own dogs.. it was awesome!

The mare I rode was being very very good until it came time to go home. That mare.... wanted to GO. But if I didn't let her steam-roll trot home, she would suck back and buck. So instead of I put leg on but asked her to leg yield... one way then the next. The whole way back.

I'm not sure what I was doing wrong, because I have still so much to learn and hadn't ridden in over 2-3 weeks.. but she usually isn't like that.

She was soft as butter when leg yielding though... it was so lovely 

~~~

Now.... Lovely Man.

Oh boy.

Do you guys even want to know??? :wink: :wink: :twisted:


----------



## Wallaby

Skyseternalangel said:


> Now.... Lovely Man.
> 
> Oh boy.
> 
> Do you guys even want to know??? :wink: :wink: :twisted:


Uh oh?? ? :wink: BUT ALWAYS YES.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Wallaby said:


> Uh oh?? ? :wink: BUT ALWAYS YES.



Well since I lasted posted, we've hung out a total of 3 times. And every single time has been wonderful. 

We watch movies, snuggle, talk through things on our minds, and about stuff that I didn't expect to be sharing with anyone other than my closest friends.

And then something lovely happened.

We were talking as per usual, on the couch, all curled up together and he was tracing his hands around my face. Then he cupped my face and tilted it towards him and we kissed gently.

Since that happened, we haven't stopped kissing! Sweet kisses, passionate kisses, Spiderman kisses (upside down, lol!) when he returned from the kitchen after getting us icecream, quick pecks, longer makeout sessions.. 

I've never kissed anyone this much! I just really enjoy being around him.

The best kind of kiss is when he picks me up (he likes to comment on how little I am, it amuses him lol) and has one hand in my hair. He rubs his nose against mine before kissing me and nibbling on my lower lip.

~~

And that ladies, is a possible outcome of telling Mr. Wishy Washy to be more clear about what's on his mind. He could just very well become something more.

Though we aren't together together, I still enjoy hanging out with him doing normal friend stuff like movies and video games and intelligent discussions.


----------



## gunslinger

Isn't this a bit unusual for you? I mean, normally you ride in an arena rather than trail ride correct?

Lots of horses seem to know when they're pointed back "home" and many seem to be a little over eager to get there....

Your caving looks like a load of fun...something I did somewhat frequently many years ago....

So you think you've got that young man straightened out do you? LOL.....okay...Really?

Anyway....I hope so....won't be long till you be back in the land of grits and honey.....December correct? Maybe you should practice up on your Cajun....Hoo dat? LOL

To borrow from King Soloman....Oh young man, (in this case lady) rejoice in thy youth!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

gunslinger said:


> Isn't this a bit unusual for you? I mean, normally you ride in an arena rather than trail ride correct?
> 
> Lots of horses seem to know when they're pointed back "home" and many seem to be a little over eager to get there....
> 
> Your caving looks like a load of fun...something I did somewhat frequently many years ago....
> 
> So you think you've got that young man straightened out do you? LOL.....okay...Really?
> 
> Anyway....I hope so....won't be long till you be back in the land of grits and honey.....December correct? Maybe you should practice up on your Cajun....Hoo dat? LOL
> 
> To borrow from King Soloman....Oh young man, (in this case lady) rejoice in thy youth!


Yeah I don't get to trail ride often so it's a little different, but the times I've gone she has never tried to suck back and buck. But you may be onto something..

Hahaha nooo, I don't have him straightened out. I just decided to don my big girl pants and talk to him about what his intentions were, but not in those words. I know I was probably being confusing to him, because perceptions are all so different for each person. 

And yes  Caving was a blast! Scary at times, but in a healthy "think things through and check 3x times" way

Hahaha I had no idea Cajun had its own slang or way of talking  But you're right about December, unless something changes like me wanting to travel more. Who knows at this point, really..

Hope you're well, gunslinger!


----------



## gunslinger

Oh yea, Cajun is it's own dialect....dat dare is sho nuff right....hoo dat be, Sky?

You're going to love Louisiana, they're a fun loving bunch down there, so when in rome.....yada....yada...yada....

Another thing..... 

Now, I've raised 2 daughters...do I really need to tell you what he's all about?


----------



## Skyseternalangel

gunslinger said:


> Another thing.....
> 
> Now, I've raised 2 daughters...do I really need to tell you what he's all about?


It's all good, we've talked about it like mature adults  I know boys and men pretty well.. I can usually tell when that's all they want. 

I wouldn't say that's all he wants though. And I'm not going to claim he's different, but he has shared things with me which argue otherwise


----------



## Roperchick

Oh guuuuurl! You got me beat. I STILL haven't ridden on the beach lol


And that's so awesome with LM!!


You feeling any better since we talked last?


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Roperchick said:


> Oh guuuuurp! You got me beat. I STILL haven't ridden on the beach lol
> 
> 
> And that's so awesome with LM!!
> 
> 
> You feeling any better since we talked last?


When you get the chance you need to!! It's really unlike anything else. Not even going to the beach on foot compares to how exhilarating and relaxing (at the same time!) beach riding is!

Yeah!! It's very awesome

As for me.. still sick. Had to stay home today and have been coughing and sneezing so much. But I'm feeling better mood wise  Thanks for asking


----------



## gunslinger

One more thing.....never would a gentleman kiss and tell.....

Maybe a lady would, but why?


----------



## RandysWifey

^ because it's her journal?


----------



## Skyseternalangel

gunslinger said:


> One more thing.....never would a gentleman kiss and tell.....
> 
> Maybe a lady would, but why?


Seeing as this is my journal and he knows me to be an open person and encourages that, I feel better sharing vague details because I feel much better not keeping my emotions bottled up.

I would never do anything to jeopardize the friendship between me or him, or tarnish my reputation. I simply am a human being with feelings who doesn't always know what to do with them.

This way people are free to offer advice, and not judgement.


----------



## Roperchick

don't worry girl. even if HoFo cant appreciate this theres always me and Em on FB! lol


----------



## Skyseternalangel

So I am definitely feeling much better! Off of my antibiotics, no more violent shivering or much nausea. 

I did throw up yesterday which was kind of scary  Thankfully I ducked out of a meeting when I felt poorly. 

But things are pretty good with Lovely Man and I. Hanging out, spending time together.. he's been very busy and I was sick so not AS much but when we do see each other we give each other a friendly hug. 

Sky is doing well! Here is Mr. Handsome himself









Haven't ridden in weeks... going crazy lol

I have a few trips planned out, and gave notice at work. Though today I got a very poor review which really took the wind out of my sails. Everyone here knows I work super hard, go above and beyond... and yet... the one person that reviews me decides not to give me the credit I earned.

Makes me upset, but trying not to focus on it


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Oh and I should mention, that creepy jerky guy moved away (hooray!) but I still haven't told Lovely Man what happened. I feel I should just let it die and enjoy the time left I have in New Zealand with him


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I cantered on a steep bank on a horse I had only just met!

His name is Raz, and he's amazing. Apparently purebred Lipizanner, I could sit his trot, post with ease, and his canter was so lovely and smooth but HUGE (not deep, just wide)

It's been so long since I've been in the saddle, I thoroughly enjoyed it and can't wait to go again!

Here he is, I'm grooming rockin' my brand new gift breeches! (ignore the stupid facial expression)









We rode through NZ jungle, through a strong river, through trees and meadows, hills and countryside. It was gorgeous, and I wish I had more photos to share with you!

it was a ton of fun. We actually got to RIDE instead of be nose-to-tail. We trotted, and had a nice canter too 

~~

Lovely Man and I are doing great, not going to go into too much detail. But let's just say that I enjoy every moment spent with him, and he continues to amaze me. He's such a wonderful person, with such humor and just tons of fun.

I've invited him and others along to a trail ride, we'll see if he accepts. Not that I force anyone into my world of horses, but figured it'd be a nice thing to extend an invite out.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

The bank was similar to the part on the far top right which continued for quite a large stretch (it was about 5 full minutes of cantering huge lol)


----------



## Northernstar

What a fun day riding! Raz is simply stunning! I can't help but think the guy in your avatar, however, is the true blue, 'lovely man of your dreams', and am so looking forward to the reunion for the two of you


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Northernstar said:


> What a fun day riding! Raz is simply stunning! I can't help but think the guy in your avatar, however, is the true blue, 'lovely man of your dreams', and am so looking forward to the reunion for the two of you


Yes, Sky certainly is the man on my moon, per say. He completely has me smitten and I'm so excited to return to him!!! I'm hoping to have someone record the whole process


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Got a lesson today on ChaCha!! So happy about that.

I finally had consistent contact, stretching, impulsion.. it was beautiful. We did shortening and lengthening in walk and trot via diagonal figure eights and down the rail, incorporating circles of different diameters.

Canter.. she was a little minx so we only focused on keeping her listening to me and bending to the inside. She kept trying to gallop. I was not pleased. But my arms DID stay fluid and my hands did not rise! So that's an improvement.

Did serpentines with perfect bend through the body, and she was reaching and stretching forward and down about 80% of the ride, all round through her back.. it was awesome.

Probably my best ride ever in the step of Dressage. I couldn't stop smiling.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Wow that man makes me so happy..

Since my last "Lovely Man" update, so much has happened. At first we were spending every waking minute together, just hanging out and being with each other. Now we've been so busy, it's been more spread out but I like it that way because before we were attracting way too much attention.

He's been wanting to do something for my birthday (my big 21st) which was back in September. Well, guess what lovelies? He is taking me on vacation for 3 days, all expenses paid. My jaw dropped, and I was slightly irritated because I'm usually not okay with someone paying for _everything_

So we agreed that I can pay for the car rental, which I'm so much happier about. 

I'm just not used to such lovely acts of compassion. He's even cooked for me, both dinner, breakfast, and lunch. Seriously he's one amazing guy!

So our trip happens on the 15th of this month  I'm very excited. The first part is by ferry.... eee we're going to have some legit alone time. I'm very very very happy.

~~

On the horse front, have a huge beach ride planned tomorrow. 2 hours, praying the weather holds up! It's rather pricey but it's worth it. My good friend and an aquaintance are joining me. 

Sky is doing super well... man he is learning so much! I absolutely cannot believe how lucky I am to be his person. 

Here's an updated photo:










He looks so tiny but I assure you, he's a big big boy!


----------



## Roperchick

the tall lanky ones are deceptive. you cen never tell how tall they really are until youre standing next to them realizing what a feat of gymnastics its going to take to climb on their backs lol
Sky is looking gorgeous as always!


and sounds like things are going awesomely amazing with LM


----------



## Skyseternalangel

*Folks, I'm a dressage rider!*

Today we worked on everything... transitions, complicated figures, lengthenings and square halts.

And I nailed everything.

Oh my word, I'm finally a dressage rider... my coach was so proud of me and I couldn't stop smiling!!!!

Kept contact and it was so soft and lovely.. she was nice and forward. I love that mare!!

The sad part is that I borrowed a camera but the batteries were flat... otherwise it would have been recorded :-x

~~

Re the giant grey that I rode on the trail ride, I rode him again on the beach. A very lovely horse.. we had a nice canter and his trot is soooo silky that I could sit all day long.

Here's a size-reference of how ginormous he is...










And coming down the beach, excuse my facial expression and my chicken wing arms.. the reins were super short for that bridle so we were almost on the buckle the entire ride!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Anddddd.... recently was tagged in a photo with Lovely Man. Those with my facebook, go take a look!


----------



## Wallaby

Skyseternalangel said:


> Anddddd.... recently was tagged in a photo with Lovely Man. Those with my facebook, go take a look!


Is he the one next to you or the one next to middle-guy? :lol:


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Wallaby said:


> Is he the one next to you or the one next to middle-guy? :lol:


The one standing next to me


----------



## Wallaby

He's the one I thought was cute [and was therefore rooting for] so perfect! :lol: You two are suuuuuuper cute together!!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Wallaby said:


> He's the one I thought was cute [and was therefore rooting for] so perfect! :lol: You two are suuuuuuper cute together!!


Awwwww thanks  I hope we become something... he's the most wonderful man I've ever met. 

I was so happy when he asked if we wanted a picture together... eee


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Wow I haven't updated this in a long time!

So a lot has happened since my last post. I no longer have a job, as I professionally resigned due to moving. Everything was fine until I got my review.. which honestly had me so upset because it's not what I deserve. However I have to accept it, and hope that my future employers will look at my work to see how hard working I am, and the quality and effort I put into my work.. instead of a piece of paper with a scale. Sigh..

Went on holiday with Lovely Man. He is such a character.. but we had a lot of fun and the national park we hiked in was absolutely gorgeous. I have never seen water so beautiful in my life. Here's a sneaky pic:










He even made me dinner one night, and it was super delicious. What a great guy, I didn't want to return home haha!

Went on another trip to a town called Taupo with my friend from highschool, who is now living in New Zealand! We intended to go the famous Tongariro Crossing, which is featured in Lord of the Rings regarding Mt. Doom. However the weather called for hail and severe thunderstorms so it didn't work out at all. We weren't too upset though because we got out on the lake and had a lifetime chance to drive a steamboat replica. It was very challenging but super fun! Here I am:










Excuse the angle, it was very cozy in there!

Went to see the awesome Maori Carvings, which aren't super old they were done in the last 80 or so years.









Then the past few days been on and off hanging out with Lovely Man. We hadn't talked or seen each other since the trip so it was all new again. We had a blast though, and lots of cuddling happened which just made me feel like a million bucks. 

Had one last riding lesson.. I was hoping to go out again but without a car and with limited funds.. doesn't look possible :/

Now for the most recent news: I'm going home in less than 3 days. It just snuck up so fast! I'm feeling numb and very tired these days. At least I'm not stressed out like the week before, though!

Our first stop is old home, CO. Then we move onto Indiana, and I peace out to Louisiana (my final stop) on Christmas Day, to officially move out from my parents.

I am nervous, I am excited, I feel ready but will miss Lovely Man a lot. I'm ever so grateful and happy and completely set alight that I met him and that we have a great friendship. I realized I'm not ready for a full blown relationship at this crazy point in my life. It wouldn't be fair to juggle a boyfriend and the moving out process.. but I would not say no to him if he was up for it. 

I got him a duo-gift, as a way of showing my appreciation for him, and how much he means to me. He liked them both, which makes me happy.

So onward with my adventure, living without my stuff or 'summer' clothes at the peak of hot weather here in New Zealand has been challenging.. this is day 5!


----------



## gunslinger

Nice...you be sure to update your blog from time to time, so we don't wonder what's happened to you.....

I'm excited for you too....its your life to start living.....hope you make it a good one and live without regret...

Seeing Sky on Christmas....there's your gift!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

gunslinger said:


> Nice...you be sure to update your blog from time to time, so we don't wonder what's happened to you.....
> 
> I'm excited for you too....its your life to start living.....hope you make it a good one and live without regret...
> 
> Seeing Sky on Christmas....there's your gift!



Thank you!! And yes, this will resume back to a life with Sky in it, blog! 

And definitely, seeing Sky and Amanda and her lovely family will be my Christmas gift. I wouldn't need or want anything else, except maybe some more sweaters.. I have exactly 5 lol, not enough to last me the winter unless I rock the same outfit each week!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Said goodbye to Lovely Man. He told me that he's going to miss me, and gave me a lot of hugs. When I was leaving we embraced and he kissed me softly on the lips and said we'd FB it up.

I think that chapter has closed, but I'm feeling peaceful about it. 

Looking forward to starting my next chapter!! Tomorrow is my final day here


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Skyseternalangel said:


> I think that chapter has closed, but I'm feeling peaceful about it.


I hope it doesn't close though...


----------



## Wallaby

Skyseternalangel said:


> I hope it doesn't close though...



You never know!! If it's right, it'll work out.  :hug:

I'm excited for you to get back here!! Yay for seeing Sky! I hope he gets so excited to see you! [when do you get to see him, by the way? Later this week?]


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Wallaby said:


> You never know!! If it's right, it'll work out.  :hug:
> 
> I'm excited for you to get back here!! Yay for seeing Sky! I hope he gets so excited to see you! [when do you get to see him, by the way? Later this week?]


I see him Christmas day, also the same day I arrive in Louisiana! Less than 22 days away, I'm stoked


----------



## cakemom

Wish you were gonna be closer to my part of Louisiana!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gunslinger

God speed Sky....hope you have a great flight and let me be the first to welcome you back to the land of milk and honey.

Actually, as an old guy....I'm really kind of envious in a way, and remember back when I was in a similar position.....

To quote Soloman, from Ecclesiastes Verse 11:9 and 11:10, the New International Version:

You who are young, be happy while you are young, and let your heart give you joy in the days of your youth. Follow the ways of your heart and whatever your eyes see, but know that for all these things God will bring you into judgment.

So then, banish anxiety from your heart and cast off the troubles of your body, for youth and vigor are meaningless.


----------



## Endiku

I haven't visited this thread in so long, but yes- WELCOME BACK SKY! <3


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Oh cakemom I do too! It would be nice to have a horsey friend close by  I will only know Amanda when I get to Louisiana, haha!

Thank you gunslinger!

I am officially in San Francisco.. that flight from Sydney to here was very long and I had such a horrible ear ache the last 2 hours of the flight (awful awful awful!) 

Just waiting till we get the call to head over to our gate for the connecting Colorado flight. I was expecting COLD, but it's only 44F. Not too bad 

Oh I should mention that my luggage was lost, so I only have my carryon, coat, and laptop. It could be worse..


----------



## cakemom

Which trainer are you going to use? Maybe you will wind up at some of our shows.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Northernstar

Glad you landed safely! What a long trip! I couldn't help but smile when reading your luggage was lost....the _same thing_ happened when you arrived in NZ! We'll all have to chip in for a new wardrobe for you - or some giant neon luggage tags Hee Hee


----------



## Endiku

There is a big cold front in Texas...don't know if it will affect Louisiana but it sure has affected us!  I left for classes as 7 am this morning and it was 76 degrees. Got out of class at 3 pm, it was 48 degrees. Its supposed to drop to 29 tonight and not get any higher than 42 tomorrow. BRRRRRR. This weather is CRAZY. Hot one day, literally freezing the next!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Endiku said:


> There is a big cold front in Texas...don't know if it will affect Louisiana but it sure has affected us!  I left for classes as 7 am this morning and it was 76 degrees. Got out of class at 3 pm, it was 48 degrees. Its supposed to drop to 29 tonight and not get any higher than 42 tomorrow. BRRRRRR. This weather is CRAZY. Hot one day, literally freezing the next!


Haha oh that will be tons of fun!!



Northernstar said:


> Glad you landed safely! What a long trip! I couldn't help but smile when reading your luggage was lost....the _same thing_ happened when you arrived in NZ! We'll all have to chip in for a new wardrobe for you - or some giant neon luggage tags Hee Hee


Right? And the most hilarious thing is that it was our brightest bag... bright fuschia and they lost it!



cakemom said:


> Which trainer are you going to use? Maybe you will wind up at some of our shows.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I don't know of any trainers in the area. Regis Webb looks promising but I don't know if I could afford riding lessons without having a job atm.. we'll see! My top priority is Sky's care.


----------



## gunslinger

So, where in the world is carman san-de-sky?


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Hanging with my family right now. Only a week till I move out on my own and see my Sky boy!!! So excited 

So that faulty camera was sent back almost 3 weeks ago, and I've been fully refunded! I couldn't be more happy about how well that went 

I'm having wild and crazy dreams lately. Last night's I was pregnant and could feel the baby's head, arm, and at times fingers... talk about bizarre. I blame the oreos.. I've been on those since last week haha!


----------



## Northernstar

When you post your Sky Reunion photos, I'm _definitely_ going to have some Kleenex at the ready


----------



## gunslinger

Skyseternalangel said:


> Hanging with my family right now. Only a week till I move out on my own and see my Sky boy!!! So excited
> 
> So that faulty camera was sent back almost 3 weeks ago, and I've been fully refunded! I couldn't be more happy about how well that went
> 
> I'm having wild and crazy dreams lately. Last night's I was pregnant and could feel the baby's head, arm, and at times fingers... talk about bizarre. I blame the oreos.. I've been on those since last week haha!


You might want to try a little milk with those Oreo's....or maybe not have the mushrooms with your steak.....:lol:


----------



## frlsgirl

Was Sky happy to see you? Pictures?


----------



## gunslinger

frlsgirl said:


> Was Sky happy to see you? Pictures?


Yea.....you've got several of us waiting on an update.....

Hope your well and loving Louisiana...


----------



## Northernstar

Can't help but to chime in here...I was just going to ask about him! Things are probably sooo busy for you right now! Hope all is well and you're loving on your Sky boy this very moment


----------



## Skyseternalangel

It's currently 7 after midnight here in Louisiana on the 28th of December. I've been here a full two days and so many wonderful things have happened! Sorry to keep you all waiting!

So I arrived close to 4pm, grabbed dinner with my lovely new family, and then by the time we got to the barn it was PITCH black.. and apparently my camera battery died so we only have two pictures from that night. I'll do my best to paint the scene of what happened.

We pulled into the driveway and I was literally shaking from excitement. So much was going through my head at the time! 
We grabbed his halter from his stall (which had a wonderful "Welcome Home, Mom! Neigh!" sign taped to the door!) and walked out to his field. It was so dark, we had our flashlights out and were giggling up a storm as we stumbled around trying not to trip into a divot.

Once we got into the pasture, that's when it got creeeeepy! I don't know about you, but two girls in the middle of a field at night with barely any light and seeing glowing horse eyes all around was a little unnerving.. especially when you hear hooves moving but can't tell where they're coming from! It was an experience! We managed to have a few glowing horse eyes following us, and nearly scared the blanket out of this little grey gelding! Too funny!!

We walked pretty far in, and then I called to Sky. We kept walking and calling him and we saw 'something' lift their head and stare.. then heard plodding hooves coming towards us. We shone our flashlights, and saw that it was Sky. He walked right on up to me and allowed me to snuggle his face and say hello. He couldn't get his face in that halter fast enough, and we all walked back towards the barn. 

And then it just got better from there. Popped his dressage saddle on him, after giving him a nice grooming down, and went for a ride. It was a lot of fun, and I never wanted to get off!! It felt like home <3

The next day, I decided to pop on him in the western saddle. This was only my SECOND time in the saddle. I was nervous, because for some reason western saddles really worry me with the horn and the stirrups and the whole 'sitting on your pockets' deal...

So we took it nice and slow. Did lots and LOTS of walking, then started to trot.. did a bit of a jog.. so nice!

Well then he got too antsy, and we somehow ended up cantering to the left (his good side, my CRAPPY side!) but I didn't curl up and cry, my butt did get some air at first but I pushed him on and we got him back to jogging happily. Boy was it an experience!

Well it didn't stop there. Amanda took me around the property, showing me just how beautiful it is. We found ourselves in the XC course, where they have log jumps, banks, water jumps, wooden oxers, etc. She told me how proud and excited she was that Sky could go up and down the bank. Well I made a rookie move, and let him sniff at it. He spooked, and spun around and went into a few steps of gallop leap. I managed to stay on but man I was GRUMPY haha!

So we tried it again, NO SNIFFING, and he was fine  Then we went through the water and over the trotting poles and just had such a fun time. 

We returned to the barn and we popped his blanket on and put him outside.

Today, well I had all these plans but they changed once we re-evaluated his saddles. Both dressage saddles don't really fit him.. mine has crappy clearance, and the other one is really really tight. The western one is the only one that seems to fit, but I didn't feel up to being in it. 

So we had a fun mess around day. Oh my goodness, I got such a cardio workout today! I had him on the lungeline but did not lunge him.. instead we trotted in hand ALL OVER the place. We trotted in the indoor, the outdoor, over ground poles, over cross rails, over hedge jumps.. just.. everywhere! We had so much fun and we also worked sneakily on giving me space and not crowding into me as well as going where I directed him to go without hesitation.

Yay sneaky ground work sessions!

 It's been so wonderful being with him!!!

Hang tight for pics!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

First ride on him!!










In his new polka dot polos.. what a cute boy!










Day two




















Out in the XC course, going through the water!!




























Day 3

Got him a new nylon halter and tiger stripe lead.. Bronco colours!










Well I tried to take a selfie... it didn't work out haha!










He's getting professional photos done on the 30th!!! So excited!! Till then, we'll see about me riding. Maybe I'll take another spin in the western..


----------



## waresbear

Love it!


----------



## frlsgirl

That's awesome. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Northernstar

Tears of happiness for you!!! What a_ beautiful_ reunion!


----------



## gunslinger

Nice...and a very nice place as well.....now I won't worry quite so much about you.....

Now, think western....cowgirl up!:wink:


----------



## gunslinger

Nice...and a very nice place as well.....now I won't worry quite so much about you.....Haven't seen a post from RoperChick in a while now....hope she's doing well too.....

Now, think western, hat, boots, and spurs........cowgirl up!:wink:


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Had such a blast with Sky today!!! We had round walk and trot, and did some baby shoulder fore! I almost cantered him but he was in for a big day. After we rode, he was entered into a free jumping event and ROCKED it. He had SO MUCH FUN. A boarder took videos, which I'm excited to review and will may share with ya'll.

Here's a pic of my friend's, RandysWifey, new horse standing next to Sky!


----------



## Northernstar

Oh my gosh, Sky has one of the_ sweetest horsey f_aces I've ever seen! (aside from my girls, but we Mom's can be biased haha) He looks _sooo_ content- I'm over-the-top happy for you


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Northernstar said:


> Oh my gosh, Sky has one of the_ sweetest horsey f_aces I've ever seen! (aside from my girls, but we Mom's can be biased haha) He looks _sooo_ content- I'm over-the-top happy for you


The gals at the barn found him incredibly sweet too, which he really is! Such a kind horse, and ever so smart. I am so so sooooo happy to be with him again


----------



## Skyseternalangel

So I've been riding Sky almost every day, but today was super special!

We rode with a whip... because homeboy has decided to ignore leg cues. He got quite the spanking when he ignored me and then began to respond to my feather light leg aids.

Man we were ROUND and THROUGH today. Woahhh it was awesome! We even got to cantering and what an improvement...

Such an improvement that I may just show him this spring in Intro A and B, possibly C. 

I have a lesson tomorrow with someone I've only met twice... I'm trying out instructors but don't want anything too intense since I need to just.. get him w/t/c consistently.. but I KNOW there are things I need to work on.

So exciting!!!


----------



## Roperchick

Woot woot! (I feel bad that I keep losing track of your journal lol:hide

*snort* homeboy. Lol


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Roperchick said:


> Woot woot! (I feel bad that I keep losing track of your journal lol:hide
> 
> *snort* homeboy. Lol


It's not a problem  Everyone is super busy, it's all good


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I've been not feeling like writing a novel lately so now to catch you all up on what's been going on.

Had our first lesson, and it was awesome. We focused on forward and straight. My horse has a bad habit of dropping or sliding his shoulders around without being asked... and working like a snail. Without even worrying about his head, he rounded through the back and stepped forward with vigor. It was very awesome!!! We re-learned leg yields and shoulder fore, which we are supposed to have been working on this week... yeah... not so much.

The day AFTER the lesson, I gave him off. The following day, he was back to ignoring me even with the whip there. I had to give him a few good smackaroos to get him responding. We haven't cantered since my lesson. I don't want to canter him when he's flat out ignoring me. That puts everyone I'm sharing the arena with at risk. It's not responsible.

So until he starts listening again, cantering is on hold. We have been working on snappy transitions and changing HOW I ask for trot (with a seat aid) and he's responding much better than just closing my legs and 'chasing' him into it (rudimentary)

My position is less archy and perchy, but I'm still not there yet. My leg, however, has become so quiet and secure surprisingly enough!

I'm focusing on keeping knees off the saddle (I don't pinch but they do like to get a bit tight) and keeping calves ON at all times, but not squeezing at all times. 

I'm trying to re-establish leg yielding cues VS move this hind leg forward cues.

So basically we are re-shaping our riding basics, to make them a little more involved.

I noticed that if I brace my lower back and simply put a wall up, my horse halts better. It still SUCKS (6-8 strides of snail walk before he halts) but the other day we got to 4 strides of snail walk... so it's an improvement. Albeit a still sucky outcome.

I need to stop taking the reins away.. I'm used to them being above the pommel but my instructor wants them above or infront of the wither, which means I needed to figure out how to bend my elbows but still have my hands there... it was challenging and I'm still working it out.


----------



## frlsgirl

Skyseternalangel said:


> I'm focusing on keeping knees off the saddle (I don't pinch but they do like to get a bit tight) and keeping calves ON at all times, but not squeezing at all times.


I have the hardest time with that, too. It seems impossible to keep my calves ON continously. I have noticed however that it's easier when I ride smaller/narrower horses.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

frlsgirl said:


> I have the hardest time with that, too. It seems impossible to keep my calves ON continously. I have noticed however that it's easier when I ride smaller/narrower horses.


Right? For me it feels like I'm trying to juggle plates on a inflated ball... but slowly I'm becoming more and more aware of what each body part is doing. Especially my knees!


----------



## Saddlebag

How much arena riding are you doing? His balkiness may be related to what he feels is boring.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Saddlebag said:


> How much arena riding are you doing? His balkiness may be related to what he feels is boring.


We have been in the arena three times this week. Went on a trail ride yesterday (he was sludge) and he had Thursday off... only put blankets on Sunday because it was yucky. Monday I didn't go out at all.

He's apparently been like this since I last visited him. He's been ignoring leg and being very... low key. It's getting a little concerning since this isn't how he used to be at all. I don't think it's his diet.. he's actually a smidge overweight, hooves appear healthy aside from thrush and other things in a different thread. Coat is shiny. Mane and tail growing. 

He's just lazy... the instructors working with him (prior to my arrival) had to use spurs. I'm having to spank him with the whip (which DOES get a positive response) when he flat out ignores me.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Aha! Yesterday was an eye opening, things-clicking-in-place day.

We learned how to go forward, _properly_

Did ya'll know that there is a correct/effective way to use a whip? No one had bothered to teach me until this instructor! This method truly helped Sky to learn to move off of my leg. I learned to stop nagging him!

We also learned how to deal with his bowing out and dropping shoulders (moving sideways so quickly you can hardly keep up) issues. THANK the LORD. That issue was the one that made me batty and cranky.. because no matter how much I beat him with my outside leg (after asking nicely, then using the whip) he would continue to do it. The fact he'd nearly hit the wall didn't phase him.

So apparently your hands don't have to be frozen in place, with elbows moving.. they can move to help with the shoulders.

I didn't understand that.

Apparently half halts can be a LOT stronger if needed without the horse falling apart.

I didn't know that.

Apparently my horse can lengthen his stride and step under himself and NOT drag his feet.

I couldn't believe that!

Apparently my horse thinks he can avoid picking up the correct lead to the right because it's harder for him by going into the wrong-lead canter when HE wanted to (without me asking AT ALL) and then throw his head to snatch the reins.

I don't think so.

So all of these things, that have been sleeping dragons since I first taught him canter back in Maryland in 2011... have resurfaced AFTER we got him moving off of my leg and fixed the ignoring my aids issue.

So that was awesome!

I have video.. I need more work still, especially my posting (talk about pushing my tummy out.....yikes) but it's getting there slowly!

And yes, my horse is very out of shape and a fatty. Like he was over 1300lbs before I taped him (he's now 1288 lbs but it's 90% FAT I tell ya!)






Sky's more-flexible side





Sky's stiffer side





I'm pretty darn sore and tired today, so giving him the day off. 

Here's our album of riding photos too!

http://s339.photobucket.com/user/MuzminMuffin45/library/Lesson 2?sort=3&page=1

Disclaimer: Keep in mind this is our 2nd lesson with this fabulous trainer. I don't ride Sky every day, and Sky is really not in shape at all. Also I'm not in very good shape either. This is pretty new to me, and Sky's fail safe is to brace.


----------



## frlsgirl

Nice. Thanks for sharing. No wonder you are tired - you had to work so hard to get him moving.


----------



## Roperchick

He has some gorgeous movement! ( when he lidtems haha)

And he's so...WHITE and CLEAN


----------



## gunslinger

You're the one that's sore so really you're taking a day off and Sky gets one too, right?

How's everything else? I know you haven't been down there very long, but what's your first impression of Cajun country? Ate any alligator tail yet? Try the Boodan when you get a chance....I do love that cajun cooking...dat fo sho.....


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Thanks girls, yeah he certainly moves nicely on HIS terms.. that will soon change because I'm determined to get him back in shape.



gunslinger said:


> You're the one that's sore so really you're taking a day off and Sky gets one too, right?
> 
> How's everything else? I know you haven't been down there very long, but what's your first impression of Cajun country? Ate any alligator tail yet? Try the Boodan when you get a chance....I do love that cajun cooking...dat fo sho.....


No he was super tired yesterday.. it's hard work for him too since he has little to no muscle condition. 

Still jobless, I love love love the people. The beef jerky is awesome! 
I haven't had any true cuisine yet, but will keep that in mind!


----------



## Roperchick

Not sure what lidtems is....lol apparently my phone likes that better than listens* haha

Oh kan sky and Charlie both. When I was home Charles was just done after like 15 minutes haha


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Roperchick said:


> Not sure what lidtems is....lol apparently my phone likes that better than listens* haha
> 
> Oh kan sky and Charlie both. When I was home Charles was just done after like 15 minutes haha


They sure had their vacation!


----------



## tinyliny

you are doing very well, and one can see that his movement can be big and stiff at times, and my back is hurting just watching what you have to do to sit that canter!

his right lead canter may be stiffer, but strangely, you ride it better.

you know the old thing that trainers always yell at their pupils? "thumbs on top!" Close your hands, thumbs on top.

I need to tattoo it into the inside of my eyelids!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

tinyliny said:


> you are doing very well, and one can see that his movement can be big and stiff at times, and my back is hurting just watching what you have to do to sit that canter!
> 
> his right lead canter may be stiffer, but strangely, you ride it better.
> 
> you know the old thing that trainers always yell at their pupils? "thumbs on top!" Close your hands, thumbs on top.
> 
> I need to tattoo it into the inside of my eyelids!


Yep! The right lead is my stronger side.. left is where I have issues. For awhile it was fine because he carried (said loosely) me on the left lead, and I'd carry him on the right.. but then I've been gone and he's been a goose.. now he's extra testy. I'm glad it's not reverse and we share the same lead because I know that would be 10x as hard to ride.

His canter is very smooth when he's not being a loon. And yep, my hands need work.. It's a definite work in progress


----------



## tinyliny

his canter is fast, in the sense that he takes big steps. Z is like that, so I feel like I am really moving through space, even though his turn over is not nearly as fast as say, my friend's Arab. no wonder she thinks nothing of a lively canter down the trail, whereas for me, I always feel like it's a big deal and takes me taking a big breath and getting my courage up, then congratulating myself when we are done.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I felt like murdering Sky today.

We had such an averagely okay ride (after 3 days off!) but this horse... he has developed HORRIBLE barn sour issues. As in, he will literally bully his way back towards the barn. 

I worked him through it, but he was spinning, backing up at highspeed (something he refuses to do when prompted.. but is happy to do when HE wants... mother trucker.) He was so light on the front (turn on the haunches!!) I thought he was going to REAR on me!

This is not my horse. 

Do you think he may have developed ulcers? Or is he just being a donkey?


----------



## Wallaby

Maybe he's sort of "re"-testing you out? You've been back for long enough that perhaps the honeymoon phase of "OMG! My mom is BACK FINALLY!!" is over and he's into the "Huh, she's a better rider now....I wonder if she'll be easy to push around or not.."-phase..?

Did you have a crop with you? 
Lacey used to try those tricks on me [she has gone as far as rearing though - her previous owners would just get off and be "done" when she'd do these things so it was a pretty ingrained habit] and I found that the one way to get her out of it was a solid smack on the butt with the crop. I'd give her plenty of rein in front and let her go forward as fast as she wanted, for a step or two. For her, rearing, and all that, was simply evading going forward [undersaddle, she would ever dreammm of rearing o the ground] so it was a "easy" fix. Some people advise getting off to deal with it, but I don't know how I feel about that. At least for Lacey, the rider dismounting IS her goal so, even if she's worked on the ground, it's still more rewarding than being put to work undersaddle.
I do continue to ride with a crop on my saddle, just in case. It was such a ingrained habit when I got her that I doubt she'll ever be 100% over it. We've gone 3 years with 0 rears, but that's because I make sure to diffuse the situation [via well timed crop "encouragement"] before she gets to rearing.

Of course, I have much higher hopes for you and Sky - unlike Lacey, no one's taught him he can do that sort of thing and get out of work!!


I'm sorry you had issues. :hug: :hug:


----------



## frlsgirl

Did he not get worked very much while you were gone? He may think of himself as "retired" therefore opposing what he considers "too much work."


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I don't think it's because of the Honeymoon faze or that I'm a better rider.. I think because I'm expecting more of him recently (we're working on leg yielding and shoulder fore/in as well as snappy transitions and backing up after a nice clean halt) he has tried to be evasive because it's MORE work and he's a lazy soul now that he isn't scared of everything.

Today I worked him and he was fine until it came time to canter (I need a ground spotter because my leads are off..I can't feel the correct ones anymore) he tried to "drive" or run into it like a loon. Both, not okay. So I spiraled him in and out of circles via leg yielding and body weight shifting.. he listened so well  Then he picked up the correct right lead, got some canter steps where he was carrying himself, then we went back to trotwork. He did so well on each lead. He tends to "drive" (as in decide WHEN to canter) on the left side since it's my worse side and it's his better side, so that was when we had issues. Other than that, good good boy today. 



frlsgirl said:


> Did he not get worked very much while you were gone? He may think of himself as "retired" therefore opposing what he considers "too much work."


Oh he worked plenty, with days off. But he developed bad habits while I was gone since he changed barns a lot, etc.

The biggest thing was ignoring leg... trainer used spurs but that didn't help much. I've started using the whip to reinforce my leg and he's much better


----------



## gunslinger

Who feeds him everyday?


----------



## Skyseternalangel

gunslinger said:


> Who feeds him everyday?


The barn, but I prepare his supplement baggies


----------



## Klassic Superstar

He's just making you work cause he missed you so much!!! hehe
Ollie has been doing that same to me, I cant wait till im back in the saddle after this cold, girl issues and the fall I took....GAH I have s a show season to prep for doesnt he get this!?


----------



## gunslinger

Skyseternalangel said:


> The barn, but I prepare his supplement baggies


A horse loves the person that feeds him....Can you take over his feedings?


----------



## Skyseternalangel

gunslinger said:


> A horse loves the person that feeds him....Can you take over his feedings?


Unfortunately, no. This barn is not self care and it's pretty far away. At the other barn in MD I didn't feed him and he seemed very pleased with me.. and I worked him a lot more often but my expectations were a lot lower since he didn't know much!



Klassic Superstar said:


> He's just making you work cause he missed you so much!!! hehe
> Ollie has been doing that same to me, I cant wait till im back in the saddle after this cold, girl issues and the fall I took....GAH I have s a show season to prep for doesnt he get this!?


Haha ;-) that's definitely it!

I can't wait till you can ride again, either!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Skyseternalangel said:


> Today I worked him and he was fine until it came time to canter (I need a ground spotter because my leads are off..I can't feel the correct ones anymore) *he tried to "drive" or run into it like a loon*. Both, not okay. So I spiraled him in and out of circles via leg yielding and body weight shifting.. he listened so well  Then he picked up the correct right lead, got some canter steps where he was carrying himself, then we went back to trotwork. He did so well on each lead. *He tends to "drive" (as in decide WHEN to canter)* *on the left side since it's my worse side and it's his better side*, so that was when we had issues. Other than that, good good boy today.


Apparently he is slow-mo bolting. My instructor called him out on it. I KNEW he was being naughty but I didn't know what to call it.

He'll throw his head mid lovely stretchy relaxed trot, even if I'm rising, and canter on the left lead all hollow. My instructor called that being rude and jerky so we worked on sitting trot and posting trot in a circle, using a pulley rein when he ignored my half halts to stay slow and would pick up the canter... sooo bad!

Did an ulcer palpation.. he's fine!

My lesson today was awesome though. Worked with trot poles spread out to mimic calveletti and we got some true extended trot steps from him! It was a crazy feeling to ride!!!! Everyone in the arena was oohing and ahhing. Weird feeling!

Practiced shoulder fore on a circle both in walk and trot and technically canter transitions to work on straightening him out as he likes to drop or jut out awkwardly. Did some lovely leg yielding to in order to stay on the circle and not creep in.

He was sweeeeeeeaty when we were done. Like... every inch of him! Cooled down for almost 1.5 hours both under saddle then I untacked and threw his cooler on.. then after he was dry, curried the tar out of him.

He seemed less jerk facey today, more loving. He really doesn't hate me but he sure dislikes that static shock..


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Sky was perfect for the farrier today! He needs front shoes for awhile to help with the weird wearing of his hooves (which is 'new' as in starting to happen in the last 6 months) 

Got him on a new hoof supplement today, just a small handful added to his grain. So he's now on flax, Horseshoers Secret, regular senior grain, and redmond rock salt. He should be good on supplements now, lol!

Didn't ride today, just lunged him after he got his shoes on.


----------



## Roperchick

Hey girl hey! Lol

Just yhoughtid hit you up here and see how Skys doing/if you got any new news about the mystery lameness?


----------



## gunslinger

How are you and sky doing?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## frlsgirl

Yeah, what are you guys up to?


----------



## gunslinger

I was just looking and Sky's last post was Feb.23....a month ago....I hope she's alright....


----------



## frlsgirl

gunslinger said:


> I was just looking and Sky's last post was Feb.23....a month ago....I hope she's alright....


Strange...maybe she's on an extended spring break?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wallaby

Oh yeah, she's fine. I think she's just superrrr busy.  I know she got a job, plus everything with Sky=lots of stuff to do!

But don't worry, I've heard from her recently.


----------



## aerie

oh good! I just read through her journal and was worried she had left HF! lol Well I can't wait to hear more updates on you and Sky when you aren't too crazy busy


----------



## gunslinger

Still no sky.....anyone heard from her?


----------



## Roperchick

Shes been pretty busy with moving and school.

She was saying she was going to take a break from HoFo for awhile


----------



## Skyseternalangel

*Rediscovering Sky*

Hello everyone!

This is a new chapter to Sky and I's relationship. I've moved and started college up with a new focus in mind and Sky is about to leave Louisiana to join me. I'm very excited.

Here's my old thread so y'all can catch up 
http://www.horseforum.com/member-journals/best-days-sky-108650/page13/


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Hey everyone, I'm back! I'm going to make a new thread since this chapter of both his and my life is ending...

http://www.horseforum.com/member-journals/rediscovering-sky-496457/#post6413489


----------



## oobiedoo

Welcome back, you've been missed ☺
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cakemom

I've wondered how you were.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny

good to see you back!


----------



## Roperchick

ohmygod I'm so glad you're back lol


----------



## frlsgirl

Yay, can't wait to read about your new adventures.


----------



## gunslinger

And catch up on how Louisiana has been for you and sky.....

Going to get edumicated ? Where you going?


----------



## frlsgirl

gunslinger said:


> And catch up on how Louisiana has been for you and sky.....
> 
> Going to get edumicated ? Where you going?


Funny story...at my graduation, someone in my family (who clearly didn't go to college) wrote in a card "Congrats on your betchler degree" :rofl:


----------



## tinyliny

ha ha! it took me a second to figure out what a Betchler degree is. !!!


----------



## RandysWifey

SO happy he's heading back up to you! I'm going over to Sandys in 1/2 an hour to pack all his stuff up and groom him!


----------



## gunslinger

RandysWifey said:


> SO happy he's heading back up to you! I'm going over to Sandys in 1/2 an hour to pack all his stuff up and groom him!


You're going to miss him aren't you?


----------



## Endiku

I've been wondering where you went off too, Sky! Welcome back!!!


----------



## Wallaby

Subbing! :happydance:


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Oh my gosh I'm so happy to see him again!!! I love him SO much

He arrived on Wednesday and the very next day he saw a farrier because his feet were horrible but thankfully his new farrier has devised a plan to start the healing process. Yay!

But seriously... I just love him like no other. I went out today to see how he was doing and it was a love fest. I love my new barn. He loves his new barn. I love him. He loves me. Love fest.

Pictures will come eventually! My talented photographer friend took some on the day of his arrival


----------



## Skyseternalangel

*Pictures!!!*




















































All he wanted was grass





















My love


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Yesterday he got hosed off since it was around 80 degrees and my goodness, he was so wiggly!

He pawed, he looked, he spun, he danced... he was hilarious but in the end stood still and let me hose him off. Love him!


----------



## Roperchick

hes got that "mom I'm innocent and you love me so I'm never in trouble" look down pat lol


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Roperchick said:


> hes got that "mom I'm innocent and you love me so I'm never in trouble" look down pat lol


Haha yes he does!


----------



## Klassic Superstar

YAY He is home! He looks SO happy to be with you! SO happy for both of you! Keep the pictures coming!!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

So in the span of just over a week, his topline is coming in and his confidence around raised poles is returning! I've been creatively lunging him around the arena, putting in some stretches before, during, and after his workouts (abdominal belly tuck and asking him to curl his butt under with some massaging techniques.) 

I've been doing my best to keep coming out regularly to clean out and treat his feet. They're starting to look better. The cracks aren't getting worse (yay) but I've noticed he's only landing properly on the front left (his left, not mine) hoof, the rest are more on the toe due to the heels being bruised and frogs being so shrunken. But we'll get him back to where he was 

His pasture mate is such a sweetie! He had to change pastures a few times but finally got one right next to a pond, and he and she are very happy there! Before he leaves, and when he comes back, they touch noses. It's precious!! I'll eventually get pictures 

The pics attached are regarding his topline. We went from this (first pic) to this (second pic) I'm pretty excited! He arrived here on the 22nd of October so these pics are roughly 9 days later, with at least 5 days of me going out there.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I'll let you know how last night went though!

October 31st, 9 days after arrival!

First off it was really cold. And I didn't want Sky to be stiff or strain anything. I wanted him to be as relaxed as possible, and to gain a little confidence in himself. 

So the first part of our evening was spend just me standing on a mounting block, having him yield his butt over to it and from it calmly, and me moving the mounting block to give him up-and-personal snuggles. He really enjoyed that, especially when I tried it on the off side near his hip. He kept turning back and looking at me and then licking and chewing. He even investigated me, which he hasn't done in a long time!

I stepped off of the mounting block and we worked on backing up, more yielding, and trotting in hand leading to haulting in hand (surpassing walk) which he really liked. When he got it right, and I gave him neck scratchies, he visibly relaxed and was alert to go another round. We did that a few times then switched to walking slowly over little cross rails and cavaletti. At first, he had no clue. He just stared at it, and would lift his front legs so high to get over it. 

This is a horse that was free jumping and trotting over raised poles (to mimic cavaletti) back in the start of summer. He didn't have any confidence about it!

So we worked on it, until he was really confident. The poles were around 12 to 15 inches off of the ground. The challenging one was maybe 20 inches. Then we trotted over them! His timing was off, so I took him to a long free stretch and we trotted in hand with me counting out beats. Then we went back to the poles and he did MUCH better. He payed much more attention to his timing and soared over beautifully.

We lunged next, working on relaxing and lots and LOTS of transitions within each gait and to/from each gait. I noticed him engaging his hocks at the walk, which he hasn't done in a while either. He usually just drags his back legs. So THAT was such a welcome surprise! I also noticed him paying more attention to me, in a good way. Like a curious, happily trying to figure me out way.

We would take breaks periodically so we could do his tummy tuck and butt tuck stretches. He doesn't seem to like to DO either, but he does feel better after they're done. I think on a side note be may be ticklish. But when we went back to work, he seemed more relaxed

He got a canter break (a few laps around) and a walking break and then we continued transitioning from working trot to jog to canter to trot to walk to working trot to bigger trot to walk, etc. He loved this 'game'! He tried once to canter on his own (and it was on the wrong lead) so I brought him back down to a trot and we tried again after a few trot jog walk big trot jog trot walk transitions. Much better and he cantered a lot more balanced. When we were done and all cooled off, he halted without swinging his butt and was bright eyed and happy. We did the topline stretches one more time before we went and grazed in the pitch black, which he enjoyed. 

We grazed for a few minutes, before I took him into the stables to treat his feet. We've been using Tomorrow Dry Cow. I pick his hoof off, scrub it with a stiff-bristled brush to get the dirt out of there and then I use a whole tube each time to thoroughly get into the thrushy grooves of his frog. They seem much better and he's walking a lot better than day 1! It's been 10 days since he arrived. I plan on going out there today just to spend time with him. We may not even lunge today since we did quite a bit yesterday. 

He's such a good boy, though! Love that he's here with me


----------



## Skyseternalangel

November 2nd, 11 days after arrival

So today I got the shock of my day when I went to pick his hooves to do his treatment and half of his frog is missing on his FL (my FR) ughhhhhh!!!! It was heartbreaking. Needless to say, doused all crevices heavily in medication, packed it with cotton and doused it again... then wrapped his foot. 

On a better note, we continued with his lunging (to help not only gain muscle but so that he's getting circulation to his feet!) and he was stellar. He learned a new way of changing direction, courteous of Manolo Mendez' In-Hand lunging video. He actually preferred it and it stressed him out a lot less so yay!

I encouraged him to find his forward, loose trot and he definitely was starting to get it tonight. He was using more of his rear and it was very floaty but not stiff. He seemed happier than he usually is when we've lunged in the past at different barns during different times, which is refreshing to know that he isn't burned out on it. Though I'm starting to!

Pondering getting him some hoof boots so we can hike up and down the gravely hills close to the property just to mix it up and challenge us both, since I literally do everything he does to an extent. Yes I even slowly step over calvaletti or 'trot' over it with him, safely of course. He finds himself more confident once he sees I can do it, plus it's fun!

Pics of course  The second one is his "more topline photos, really mom?" face. The other photos are of him lunging. He was definitely loosening up (not completely but his footfalls from behind were coming farther out past the hoofprints the fronts left) and his rear end was starting to get more active in his trot. Still a long way to go, but he's improving slowly.
Love him!!!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

November 3rd 2014

This is the 12th day he's been here and his topline is already improving! His frogs are doing better today too. We've mutually agreed (the BO and I) that we'll both treat his feet so he gets them taken care of daily so we can get a handle on it. She told me the frog coming off is normal because it's so far gone that it's basically dead already. As the dead frog leaves, new frog will come in... it'll just take awhile.

I'm looking forward to the farrier coming out. I'm excited to meet her and to pick her brain on her techniques and overall knowledge. I love to learn!

Speaking of loving to learn, Sky is really surprising me lately! We did in-hand work today because I wanted to mix up types of work to keep him engaged (and me, let's be honest!!) and challenge him in different ways. Plus he really enjoys when I take a very active role in his exercise program! 

We literally spent fourty minutes on baby hills. We walked up and down them in different ways at different speeds, backed up and down them, worked on turns on the haunches and forehand, introduced trot, introduced varying tempos of trot (which he LOVES) and did lots of trot to halt transitions, backing up to trot transitions, and even got an in-hand canter stretch when I asked for the big forward ground-covering trot because I guess cantering is much easier. I was SO surprised!!! Even when he was fit, he never had the confidence nor the discipline to canter in-hand... it was bizarre running and having a calm cantering horse literally 6 feet to my right. SO weird!!!! It was on the correct lead the everything too... that horse. I love him!! After he worked super hard (heck even climbing the hills had him huffing and puffing) so he got lots of grass breaks. The photos of him literally chowing down are so hilarious. His facial expressions were cracking me up! He sure loves his grass!

And to add on, everyone at the barn loves him. It's funny because they know who he is right away and converse or love on him and then introduce themselves and tell me how much they like my horse. It is so bizarre. He's got a little fan club going on! 

Tomorrow my BO is going to show me how to use a Chambon when I lunge Sky. I've never heard of one until she mentioned it to me. I'm always up for learning, and I'm trying to keep an open mind. We shall see!

One more week until I feel he's ready for me to start cooling him off by climbing on him bareback. Just one more week this upcoming Wednesday!


----------



## Klassic Superstar

He looks fantastic and SO HAPPY!!! I bet those feet will heal and get back into top shape super quick! The barn you are at looks great, jealous of the indoor arena with jumps and all!!! 

All that hill work sounds like fun!!


----------



## gunslinger

Sounds like sky's owner has her own little fan club at the barn as well......
Nice people make the world go round......and that's quite the welcome they're giving you.....


----------



## frlsgirl

I just love that last picture...it's like he's saying "get that freakin camera out of my face and let me graze"...lol.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

gunslinger said:


> Sounds like sky's owner has her own little fan club at the barn as well......
> Nice people make the world go round......and that's quite the welcome they're giving you.....


They've all been so wonderfully nice. I love the barn, and so does Sky! It's a win win!



Klassic Superstar said:


> He looks fantastic and SO HAPPY!!! I bet those feet will heal and get back into top shape super quick! The barn you are at looks great, jealous of the indoor arena with jumps and all!!!
> 
> All that hill work sounds like fun!!


 Yes he's unbelievably happy! He's basically never been this happy, ever. I'm not sure what it is, but he's giving everything such try and thoroughly enjoying the attention

I love the barn.. it's a hidden gem! I can't wait till he's all good in the feet department so we can go on the trails! One has a CRAZY long steep hill. They call it the butt buster haha!



frlsgirl said:


> I just love that last picture...it's like he's saying "get that freakin camera out of my face and let me graze"...lol.


Right? He loves his grass. He keeps giving me the "Mom, is this heaven!?" look when he gets grazing time (which is often and occurs after he has a nice workout!) but he's definitely not a fan of being stalked with a camera haha! He prefers to be photographed when his mouth isn't stuffed of grass :lol:


----------



## Skyseternalangel

November 4th!  

So today we learned about the Chambon and it's actually very interesting! It looks at first glance like a really Mcguyvered breast plate. There is a crown piece, then two elastic bungee cords on either side with clips on the ends, and then a strap down the middle that loops around the girth. The crown has tiny little keepers that fix onto the crown piece of the bridle, and the clips attach to the bit. The cool thing is he gets to decide how he will give to it. He can choose to give a lot, and have lots of slack, he can choose to give just a little and have some contact, or he can choose to brace and feel the stretchiness of the bungee encouraging him to relax. So it has some parallels to side reins, but with side reins you can kind of strap a horse in and create problems. Here, I guess the only problem is if they don't like the bungee feeling or they may get so relaxed that their nose drags

He, of course, loved it. He has gotten to be such a great lunger. We vary what we do but he knows how to move laterally in different sizes of circles, he listens exceptionally well and doesn't hesitate to move up or down a gait, he'll ask if he can do something instead of just doing it, and he tries his absolute hardest. It's not a nagging thing or a chasing thing, or me being dragged thing. And it rocks

So we only did a little of it, since it is hard work, but he moved into all three gaits with the biggest chunk being the walk and getting it loose and tracking through properly. We worked on not jerking through transitions, but instead springing into them. He's getting good at that!

Then of course he got a dry-spa day. I cleaned every inch of him after treating his feet. It was wet out so I wanted the medication to get a chance to work, and he was happy to be groomed and have all itchy spots addressed.

We also shared a granola bar. And he didn't try and trot away to eat hay when I turned him back out. He stayed with me and calmly walked away when I did.

Happy horse = Happy mom!

Check his topline update out!


----------



## Klassic Superstar

Love reading your journal!

It wouldn't show the picture on my phone but ill look when I get back home 

Keep up that good work!
I know all about the rain!! Ugh


----------



## Skyseternalangel

November 9th 2014 (yesterday)

Day 18, he had 5 days off since the last time I was out there! Now while he didn't look bad he didn't necessarily look good either. It's important for him that I remain consistent when it comes to working him... which he LOVES

So we're now on the chambon lunging phase, which I try not to do for a huge amount of time but it has helped him to think about becoming more round through transitions and staying more balanced for his benefit.

But it's hard on him, so I try not to have long sessions.

Yesterday I lunged him loose in it, and let him pick what he wanted to try. I had baby calveletti out, one little jump, poles, and various alley ways he could meander through. He chose to try and calveletti and did a great job, same with the poles, He tried the jump once but he slowed down and basically awkwardly stepped over it haha!

He's not quite ready for that it seems!

After I free lunged him, I took the chambon off and lunged him on the lunge line over more calveletti only a total of three times. Then we did the poles which he attempted to canter over but his canter isn't quite there yet... but I was happy that he was willing despite me not asking him to. 

When we work in the chambon he wears both his bridle and his halter. He openly accepts the bit, even plunges his head looking for it. 

He's been tolerating his stretches more and really relaxes when we do them instead of not being as happy to be doing them yet feeling better afterwards.

His feet are looking much better, too. Drying out slowly and not smelling or appearing rancid. There are so many flaps that dirt hides in though; it takes me a good 5 minutes per hoof which he doesn't mind. (Cleaning, then brushing off, then cleaning, then brushing, then treating)

Oh he also met my BO's baby cow (she's older than a calf but not quite a heffer... no clue what that term is)

She's such a stout little stubby legged thing. They had a moment of staring at each other with their nostrils flaring, not from fear but from curiosity. They "ate together" at the end of their encounter, which was really cute. She was on one side of the fence, and he was next to her.

When it was time to go back to pasture, we jogged back and I changed my tempo and he changed the kind of trot he was doing. He's getting better at it! He seems to really love trotting in-hand these days, which helps me to keep fit as it's challenging for me too.

Going out there again today, if it's 'the day' then I may hop on him to cool him off, bareback... we shall see!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

November 10th, day 19!

Just look at the difference from one day!


----------



## Klassic Superstar

Holy smokes wow oh wow!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Right? I could hardly believe what a difference the Chambon makes. He got yesterday off from lunging and instead I popped on him bareback (on his off side) and spent some time just getting re-acquainted with him.

My seat isn't as horrible as I thought!

I am going to try and make sure he has a good mix of Chambon work, free play days (where we do in-hand,) and bareback rides. I need to get a bareback pad for him though. Despite me having a pretty surprisingly quiet seat, I want him to be as comfortable as possible until I find a way to get a saddle.


----------



## Klassic Superstar

Can you send me a link to what this new training tool is and looks like?! I think I have a good idea on what it is.

There is a cool tool I will be hopefully getting after Christmas and putting on ollie for at home pasture work days haha

Sky is so happy!!


----------



## Zexious

He's such a looker! <3


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Klassic Superstar said:


> Can you send me a link to what this new training tool is and looks like?! I think I have a good idea on what it is.
> 
> There is a cool tool I will be hopefully getting after Christmas and putting on ollie for at home pasture work days haha
> 
> Sky is so happy!!


Sure I'll PM you. The key is everything is good in moderation. It's good to have a variety of techniques on helping a horse regain muscle, kind of the same idea behind bringing a horse back to health.

We've worked in the Chambon a total of two times, the first time was lunging at a walk for close to 10 minutes, then he moved into trot for 5 and canter for 3. Then the second time we introduced poles and he did a lot more walk/trot transitions.

It's not a quick fix, just a different way of helping the horse learn how to use muscles correctly based on their own choice, which I prefer


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Day.... 21!

So today was a little scary! It's gotten below freezing here and Sky kept tripping. I immediately thought he was lame, but it turns out after trotting him over three types of footing... the one in the arena is just really deep on one end where we were lunging. 

I checked that horse so many times for heat or changes. But he's fine... I'm just paranoid haha! Or hypersensitive, as I like to call it these days!

But on to the fun stuff. I noticed when I lunge Sky he seems to trot better if I give him the "trot-inhand" signal, which is basically me pretending to trot with high knees on the spot. He actually stretches his neck down and gets lower in his hind, almost like he's pouncing!
He also picked up canter on his own and it was a beautiful transition. That horse 

His topline is coming along still... every time I see him in person he looks just a little bit better! But wow the comparison in pictures!


----------



## gunslinger

What state are you in now?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## frlsgirl

Skyseternalangel said:


> Day.... 21!
> 
> So today was a little scary! It's gotten below freezing here and Sky kept tripping. I immediately thought he was lame, but it turns out after trotting him over three types of footing... the one in the arena is just really deep on one end where we were lunging.


I had a similar experience. Ana kept speeding up if we went to the left and slowing down going to the right...it turns out the arena is not level so she was going up hill to the right :lol:


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Day 23!!

Only 6 more days till it's been a full month. His topline and overall muscle is coming in slowly. His feet are becoming more like feet again. The thrush is starting to disappear. He isn't as ribby... he seems happy and excited! He's more balanced and open to trying new things.

I don't really want to write a lot because I'm tired, but basically I lunged him in the chambon again for 20 minutes each way, mostly walk. Then I pulled his tack off and cooled him off bareback over some calvaletti and worked on halting, backing (which he rocks at) and moving off of my leg. Then I had him stand while I did funky bareback things like slide back or have my feet near his neck or by his bum or sit sideways. I didn't sit backwards today, but I did the other day. Today we were sharing the arena with a young fiery horse so I wanted to push his comfort zone a little but not have him freak out. Never the less he was awesome 

We also shared a candy-cane, because I can't resist his mommy nickers, ever. I don't have any pictures but I will say he was very gentle and thoroughly enjoyed crunching it for a good chunk of time.

Also he used to love eating gloves, but my white ones he has decided are not to even be sniffed at. It's very interesting.. he'll just stare at them likely wondering why in the world I'd have white gloves...

Nah well, pictures!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

gunslinger said:


> What state are you in now?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I rather keep it to myself if that's okay, but somewhere in the middle-section of the USA


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Day 24 

His topline is coming along nicely! Today we just played with calveletti and poles on the ground as well as transitions. His confidence is coming back slowly!  

It was very cold, and he's starting to get fuzzy!! He played hard today, and got a big cool off including time hand-walked in a cooler and time with me walking him bareback. He was actually very happy to pack me around and at times rounded for me without me having the bridle on or doing anything with my reins.. his own choice! Was very cool! 

He also finished his powerpak, so hopefully he'll start improving even more from here! His vertical cracks have finally stopped re-cracking to his coronet band. He sees the farrier in a little over 2 weeks.. hopefully I'll get to meet her! The grooves that shouldn't be there in his frog are getting shallower each time!

Love that you can see his improvement


----------



## Klassic Superstar

Look at that hind end/back muscle coming in very nicely! Along with the winter fuzz!
He is just so photogenic it's adorable in itself!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

He loves to pose but he doesn't like being objectified via topline pictures haha! He's such a character


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Just a quick picture update! It's late and I'm about to pass out 

Day 28!


----------



## Klassic Superstar

You and me both lol


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Okay so day 28, yesterday!

I hadn't seen Sky in 4-5 days. I can't keep track anymore; everything is blending together due to stress, finals looking, projects and papers coming out of my ears... yay college!

But I got him from pasture, and he and his pasture mate came up to see me. I gave them each a handful of what's left of the grass, and lead Sky to the stables. It was COLD! There was a snappy breeze and I didn't have enough layers on, as per usual!

I spent quite some time just loving on him, I cleaned him rather quickly but we did the exercises and I massaged him all over, which he was loving! Then we headed to the indoor, where it felt 10 degrees warmer instantly, probably because it seals so well!

I lunged him softly at first, we played with some ground poles and walking over calveletti. Then when we got going after he had a chance to warm up, I traveled to a larger area with him and he got cantering. It had been 4 or 5 days since he last cantered on the lungeline. And it showed. But, I didn't hold it against him. He's still figuring out his balance and regaining his power/musculature. It'll be some time before he's ready to do anything more extensive. But he did of his own free will canter over two ground poles following each other! And it was beautiful! Also his trot over them was very engaged and he even stretched a bit, which he has never offered before with ground poles! So I was happy!!!

Then I got on him bareback and we did a LOT of walking,...mainly over poles and calveletti and then some figures including smaller circles focusing on keeping forward. I did some leg yielding with him, shoulder yielding (not a shoulder in, just moving around his shoulders) and then I picked up a small trot for a handful of strides each way. He's very unbalanced to the right (his usual stiffer direction anyway) but he did listen to my aids to get him straight through his shoulders, which I was very happy about  I ride with the halter and reins... because I want to see what my hands do. The first time I tried trotting him a few weeks back, I found my hands bracing against him, so I changed it and he immediately went better... I think I just panicked due to thinking he was trotting huge and I'd slide off since he's very slippery. This time, however... I pushed my hands forward, soft arms and tried to stay centered on him. I didn't bounce around at all, and he was MOVING. I dare not try to post the trot again because my pelvic region is still hosting some PTSD from that experience.... I need to figure out a padding system for that!!! Posting without stirrups or a saddle is REALLY good for the body usually.... and it's less chance of interfering with his back.

But yeah, after that I popped his cooler on and he walked freely as I cleaned the arena and we did a little in-hand work. Mainly working on yielding his quarters to me via touch and then without touch but with pointing at them. Baby steps, but he's coming along nicely!

I'm itching to take a lesson, but I'm going to wait. A long time. Because we aren't ready for me to become intense yet. And I am very intense in lessons.

It's all fun and re-learning until we're both ready!


----------



## Klassic Superstar

I just love reading about your days and progress and time with this amazing painted pony! I love the two of you!!


----------



## frlsgirl

Sky - I recently completed a rider fitness challenge which included a lot of heavy ab work; and suddenly, my bareback seat at the trot is 100% better.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

frlsgirl said:


> Sky - I recently completed a rider fitness challenge which included a lot of heavy ab work; and suddenly, my bareback seat at the trot is 100% better.


Hmm that's awesome! I'd love to find out more about that

My abs... or lack of due to not having energy to work out nor time.... could use a workout!


----------



## frlsgirl

Skyseternalangel said:


> Hmm that's awesome! I'd love to find out more about that
> 
> My abs... or lack of due to not having energy to work out nor time.... could use a workout!


Search for The Athletic Rider Fit Club on FB. She posts different exercises.

What helped me the most was this routine:

Heels to heaven
Russian twists
Roll ups

You gradually increase your sets. By day 30 I was doing 45 of each.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

So it's been a long time since I've worked with Sky but everytime I do he's a star. He's finally gained enough weight and his feet are doing much better to where he is really coming together and working. 

We've been working on sets of 4 trotting poles and cantering a single pole. We're also continuing to work on calveletti and he's really making an effort in lifting his feet. 

His thrush is almost completely gone and his vertical crack has ceased to continueas new growth comes so I'm really happy with that 

I just need to work on getting a saddle so I can start riding him in tandem with lunge work. Our bareback cool downs are so perfect and relaxing. He really enjoys them as much as I do. He's super forward and loose and happy and listens really nicely to my cues. Yesterday I cooled him off without touching the reins. Maybe by next week we'll be without a halter


----------



## gunslinger

I'm glad you posted.....I've followed your blog long before New Zealand.....wish you the best....


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Well the thrush is back since we had rain and I started up Spring semester and haven't been out. Sky is FAAAAAAT. The girth for surcingle is barely able to go to hole 1!

But I saw him a few times since my last post. Yesterday we just worked on lots of transitions. I free lunged him and he did great. Gave him today off and hope to see him tomorrow!

My next goal is to get a saddle. I still have yet to sell either of mine, which is disappointing but in time I know I will.


----------



## tinyliny

in two weeks he got fat?


----------



## Skyseternalangel

No in a month he got fat! Just I didn't use the surcingle until 2 weeks after I started working with him again  Just lunged him bare. I didn't take any pictures either until yesterday when put his fleece cooler on him, which was a little tight around the barrel! 

From these observations I have deduced that he has gotten fat 

But better than really skinny. Now at least I have something to work with. His endurance is great but I don't want to push too much. He's happier cantering whilst being lunged than he previously was, I believe due to better balanced feet


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Okay so I came back from winter break, and then in february until May, I had mono and almost had to drop out of school. Thankfully I managed to pass all of my classes, but my GPA and more importantly SKY were both affected. 

So I couldn't lunge let alone drive to the barn, but he continued to get fed and be turned out. 

I don't feel comfortable sharing with you how he was when I got back (in May) but here's a picture of him yesterday. He's almost all shed out and he JUST finished rolling after I gave him a nice bath post-working.

I finally got a saddle that fits both of us. I traded in both the ill fitting saddles (western and that english one that was too small for me) and paid the difference to get a Bates Caprilli Dressage, with CAIR and adjustable gullet. So happy.

Along with tummy lifts, butt tucks, and riding here's what his back looks like:










We still have a long way to go before I'm comfortable stepping up his work load. 

Right now we're working on soft, flexing without the entire body going with, yielding the hind legs, different impulsion levels at the trot (which is hard and he tries to canter depart cause it's easier.. but we're getting there)

I thought my hands would be horrid so I was hesitant to have him in his bridle, but they seem to be steady! I'm also not pulling back at all, but find myself using a lot more leg and just allowing him to be forward.

Going to upload a video in the critique section. He's still pretty un-forward until I really get him going across the diagonal. For his fitness atm, that's good. I'll ask for more forward and consistently when he's fitter.

On days that are too hot to ride, I lunge him over ground poles. We do a little riding over ground poles but only to keep him engaged and improve his confidence (which is getting better...)

I kind of feel like we're both starting over but it gives us a chance to do things right without getting too intense like I was before.

I won't have this journal like before... I find myself too tired to do a narrative recalling of the day, but I'll do my best to keep pictures coming and some comments from the day!

This was him yesterday after working in the indoor and then hacking out for like 10 minutes in the back area where they have cross country courses set up


----------



## Skyseternalangel

And here's the saddle!































It's my fav


----------



## Skyseternalangel

So I rode yesterday for literally only 20 minutes, with a heat index of over 100 it wasn't wise to ride that long since neither of us are fit.

But it was really fun. He got a long warm up and long cool down. We worked on forward and staying soft. It helped that I had a whip with me!

I lost my weight tape somewhere so I'm trying to track it down so I can keep note of his weight as his fitness improves.. but he definitely looks better than he's been.

Let's hope that trend continues


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Rode Sky last night and we cantered a little. We also attempted leg yields and got a few good steps


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Today we rode outside and ended up doing every single gait at one point or another. We did a ton of walking, and yielding to pressure on different areas. Did a turn on the haunches, turn on the fore, leg yielding, backing up with leg and seat cues, circles without dropping shoulders, flexing while traveling straight, and he did great. We did have a few moments of "I'm doing what the KLHJF I want" on his part, but I think he was just excited.

I need to work on not overreacting/over correcting. 

Then we did trot work and I just regulated his forward. So he wanted to move out pretty big/fast so I made sure to add a little leg to drive him into the bridle, bending my elbows a little. He got round for at least 10 strides at a time, so I'm really proud of him!

Then he tried to canter on his own, and I shut him down. A very big over correction which just dialed him up so where I asked for canter a few times and by the 4th time, he decided that he rather gallop. It wasn't a bolt, it was just a canter that had a lot of oomph and slowly got more rapid and powerful and before I knew it, he was galloping.

I will say he flattened out and stretched so that was good. When I asked for him to come back to me, though, the ****** tried to stick his nose in the air and keep going so it took some effort and creative thinking to get him to come back to me. I didn't leave it on that note, we cantered one more time and he did great... then a TON of walking and one last trot around the stretch I had found. 

I was out of sight of anyone (there was only the BO there anyway) because the only good stretch where I could canter him straight was at the back of the property. There's another but it's close to the road, and TONS of deer frequent it which I wanted him to have a good first experience outside. I haven't ridden him outside in a non-arena in almost 2 years. More like one and a half.

He was so great though. VERY sweaty, I hosed him off for 30 minutes at luke warm then ice cold temperature so he cooled off. He ate his grain and grazed for a good hour while I put things away and talked with the BO.

It was a great first excursion. I want to practice his canter some more but likely I'll try to switch between the arena and outside. I really do want to try that stretch by the road, even if there are deer, because it is much longer and that'll give him time to find his coasting speed.

I didn't die today, but man I was so nervous. It took me 35 minutes of walk, trot, and yielding to attempt canter. Hopefully it will be less scary to ask down the road, the more I try at it.

I got some cute pictures that I'll share soon.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Here are photos!

His dinner was put on a chair since it was safer than our sandy ground.

The picture of that grassy/mowed lane is where we did most of our work.. the rest was the ride up!

I also had to mount from the ground close to the end of our ride because I brought a whip, ditched it earlier in our ride, and then went to retrieve it. And he not only let me up from the ground, but the saddle didn't slip, and my foot actually reached!


----------



## tinyliny

what a great day! that lane looks so tempting to a horse for an all out gallop. good on you for powering through the fear. I know I'd be scared.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

It was perfect, just needed to be longer! And the low branches trimmed so I don't get poked in the eye towards the end. I may bring my own clippers to take care of that...


----------



## frlsgirl

Makes me want to go hit the trails with my girl. If only it wasn't 100 degrees outside.


----------



## Zexious

Love the pics <3 Sky is such a hunk!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

He's getting there! His topline is still really tiny and he's still underweight but there was a huge difference in how he traveled yesterday versus the day before even. So much more fluid, less stiff too. So that kind of seems like we're on the right track


----------



## Zexious

Steady progress should be applauded :> Changes don't happen overnight, after all!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Very true!

Today I bought a rasp off of the internet, with a gel handle. It was a blackmaster because research revealed it was a really good choice. Sky's feet are cracking again so I'm going to see if I can round the toe between trims to help with the cracking... 

I'm also going to refocus on fixing his thrush. I got his rainrot taken care of (it was on his back legs)

Little by little he'll get back to his best again!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I am falling in love with my horse again.

Today we didn't ride with contact, but completely at the buckle. Yes, even at canter!

That's not to say I didn't use the reins, because when it came time to canter that outside rein was definitely necessary, and I pushed him to it with my inside leg because his canter is so unstable

But we had stretchy trot, we had calm demeanor, we had FUN! 

I am so tired that I can't write about our ride in detail right now, but I'm so proud of how far he's come and how brave we both here to ride like this!

We cantered so much in the indoor (footing was bad outside) and I wasn't scared at all. I think galloping outside in an open space and surviving helped me to move past my block!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Okay, don't hate me but this was 2 weeks ago and I realize he looked like skeletor and I cried hard about it but compare that photo to this one taken yesterday next to it! Plus a butt and front picture!

Also he set himself up square. I have no idea how it happened but I ended up jerking the lead up and he literally went into this position. He's NEVER stood square in his LIFE, nor had any sort of halter training. What exactly happened?

But I can finally get a true gauge on his conformation! I've also ordered my very own rasp so I can round his toes to help with the cracking. He's got a chunk missing and thrush on 2/4 feet.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

So I was going to tell you about yesterday but now I'm exhausted again! I've been working two jobs, plus riding, plus getting things all ready in my room or playing with the pup that I'm literally going to keel over some days!

But I'd like to say that I found a better place to gallop, and I went trail riding today (on my own, but using an app so I could be found) and we just took it all in at the walk. Sky was great! We went just under 4 miles in an hour. This is the first time he's exhibited separation anxiety, and it was bizarre because his whinny shook his entire body and therefore me, which thank goodness only happened for a split second.

I'll update you on yesterday and today, tomorrow!


:cowboy:


----------



## tinyliny

it kills me that we live so far apart. I wish we could trail ride together! i trail ride alone so much it gets really old.

he'll get more ok with being out.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

tinyliny said:


> it kills me that we live so far apart. I wish we could trail ride together! i trail ride alone so much it gets really old.
> 
> he'll get more ok with being out.


Yeah I'm sure he will! My barn is very lonely but it allows me and Sky to just hang out but it'd be cool to have a riding buddy!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

So the ride on the 2nd!

I had been private messaging a friend and she gave me a different perspective: how do western riders get their horses to listen and yet also have a blast but still stay in control?

Trust, and compromise.

Bear with my train of thought. Contact is hard, you have to constantly drive the horse into the bridle, while maintaining elastic yet firm grip on the reins, while avoiding hanging on their mouth and deter the horse from hanging on the bit.

Phew, well I thought why not skip all of that just for one ride and solely use my legs and just see what happens.

The LAST time I tried no-hand riding was back in 2011. Only 4 years ago (only, ha!) and Sky had a mental breakdown: "Where did the reins go?! What is this feeling on my side?! WHAT IS HAPPENING TO ME?!?!?!??!" so it was a short and confusing ride where he ended up turning circles or walking into the arena walls. My my, that horse was very special.

So, I was a little more confident that this time it would go better because we had such a huge focus on yielding to pressure before I had the chance to get a saddle that fit both of us. We yield to pressure everywhere, even while grazing, even when he is loose, even when we're done with our ride. 

And it went SO much better than 2011. He didn't snap his head up and do the saddlebred dance **reference picture here:https://scontent-ord1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=162b25ef78f0ff5bd6c9ae87e5604f5b&oe=562A38FE

He stretched his neck down or had it in relaxed position for about 80% of the ride. Canter was a little different but still more relaxed than usual.

His walk needed so much encouragement at first, but then he began to take responsibility. Trot was floaty and smooth and I felt his hind leg coming through. The canter, it felt like a broken washing machine but with opening the outside rein when he needed it and tapping with my inside leg, he started to become less crooked but HOLY CHEESE it was extremely BIG. He always has big canters but WOAH it was like he wanted to see what would happen, would I freak or would he get caught in the mouth. Neither of those things happened, and he coasted at a moderate speed of canter, and went around at least 5 laps, in two rounds, each direction.

I'm going to slowly start cantering more to vary it. At the moment it's at the end of our ride, which may seem silly because he's tired but he REALLY looks forward to it.

We have such a LONG warmup, that it's hard to factor in cantering. My brain can't accommodate haha


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Yesterday's trail ride was FUN but SO CHALLENGING. What I mean is I have a huge fear of going downhill and I went downhill with basically 90% less fear than I have in my entire time of riding horses. I think galloping kind of helped me to chill out a little about my horse running away from me, because we both could handle it! There was still some fear so I need to work on that but over all a huge improvement.

So the trail began with me mounting up via mounting block in our indoor, and riding through the large metal door to get outside. He handled it fine, but was confused on where we were going so he literally tried walking at the slowest snail's pace. No! I squeezed him and asked him to move on out, and then directed him to go between two electric strand fences. There wasn't a lot of room but that was the way we had to go and he handled it great (as did I!)!

Then we took a pathway that lead up his large large hill that cliffs out to overlook the farm. It's not a real cliff, it really is a hill, but you can ride on top of it, and it's pretty flat so I'm not really sure what to call it! The path was winding and rocky, and a lot of low hanging soft tree branches. I let Sky pick the path and we meandered through. There were a lot of forks and I let Sky pick which one he wanted to travel on. The one he picked eventually opened up to a WIDE valley, and then I saw it: the galloping path! My BO had mowed this lovely lane that wound around the cliff and lead back to an open mowed field of the neighbors. 

Apparently the other path leads down a steep hill, perfect for building hind muscle! We have plans for that too, when I'm feeling brave though, and the footing is good!
Sky and I have big plans for that stretch, it was over 3 miles long! But for now we walked it and just enjoyed each others' company. 

On the way back he got a little jiggy so I cued him to flex his stiffer direction and we ended up doing shoulder in for about 10 strides! He didn't curl or snatch the bit from me. I was very proud!!!

We returned back to the indoor and practiced our halt transition. Eventually he did it from my seat alone!!!! Woo! We have to keep working on that!

Then I had him stay halted after I got off just to build that concept too. He was sneaky at first but eventually he took my request seriously!

I hosed him off then he got his grain


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I can't even begin to describe how proud of myself I am.

I don't know if I ever mentioned my ridiculously terror induced fear of going down hills. Literally seeing a hill makes me turn to freak out, stiff as a board mode. One time I even cried when my horse was going down a hill. 

Well today folks..... I went and had a go at that cornfield stretch I had mentioned in a previous post. And wow, there were a lot of up and down dips (hills) the entire mile stretch. Mr. Skyness decided that trotting up hills was the hardest thing in the world, so we basically had to keep leg yielding and channeling FORWARD but going downhill was a piece of cake.

He was amazing, nice and stretchy and stayed round. I felt him lift his back about 80% of the ride, even after I set off from the mounting block! He was worried, I could tell... kept trying to look around at spooky things and despite DOUSING him in pyrahna flyspray they were coming AT him. 

Well he was doing so good at the trot, when we got to the end circle, and headed back, I decided to let him canter.

That horse.... he doesn't run into canter. He LEAPS into it, and I didn't catch him in the mouth, I stayed with him and he was very balanced for once. Then I remembered, **** THE HILLS!!! But I thought it was stupid to pull him up and ruin what could be a good experience for him, so I literally fastened the hatches, so to speak, and just went with it. His head did come up as he was approaching the down of the hill, but I just added more leg and brought him back to me. 

HE WAS SO AMAZING!!!!! WE DIDN'T DIE!!!! I DIDN'T CRY! Though at one point, I felt like my heart was going to explode out the top of my head, there was so much adrenaline... more than when we galloped!

But we did it... we went down that hill at a canter that was almost 15mph, when I can't even handle hills at a walk.

:loveshower: :loveshower: :loveshower: :loveshower: :loveshower: :loveshower:

After that awesome experience, he got lots of loves and a nice long rein for the majority of the rest of the trail. We didn't quite make 3 miles, but we just had fun exploring the farm! IT IS EVEN NICER THAN I THOUGHT! Seriously, so many secret beautiful trails, so many spots to leisurely canter or trot. Can I just say I love his outside trot? There was a time when it used to scare me... now I just want MORE!!! I even attempted some long-leather two point because I noticed my left leg was not even near being on him.. and I wanted to fix it. I may hike up my leathers and just two point the entire ride, aside from canter cause that would be a death sentence since he's SO off balance in the arena.

I felt like testing the waters on how he'd react if I asked him to halt, and he did it without throwing a fit! Woo!

Oh and a big crane (the bird) came swooping out of the brush and he didn't spook! And it was maybe 15 feet away! And there was a rambunctious deer that was enticing Sky to chase him, and that didn't scare him either!

I love my boy, he only whinnied once and it was at the end of the trail! He didn't even whiny when we passed his pasture mate and she whinnied at him.

So proud.... so so proud. We'll be working more on cantering on trails more as we figure out his current limits. He really loves it

:runninghorse2:

And it gets BETTER!

So that same forum member I had been messaging let me know that I was halting him and backing him all wrong (and I completely agreed, because he basically turns into a sludge monster when you ask him)

So. 

Guess what we did after our trail ride?

We worked on backing up and halting (as well as flexing while traveling straight because there were some veering issues at the walk)

And by the end of our short session, he could back up with NO rein involvement, only my seat and leg cues... AND he halted from my seat after about 8 tries of Cue....one....two....three...REIN WALL. Giving him 3 seconds before I applied reins actually had him anticipating when it was coming and he stopped right as I was applying the cue.

This horse... he's so smart and so wonderful and he's all mine :loveshower:


----------



## tinyliny

shazam! he's so smart.

I hardlly ever canter down a hill, so I'm with you on the fear part. I feel like I am so heavy as it is on a horse, that doing downhill, i have to lean well back and "help" them. I am always aprehensive that X will trip. we have hills everwhere, so no way to avoid them.


----------



## frlsgirl

I've only cantered Ana once while trail riding and that was by accident because she was trying to keep up with a gaited horse; I know exactly what you mean about your heart racing! 

You are so brave; gallop on cowgirl, gallop on. :runninghorse2:


----------



## egrogan

I can totally relate to your excitement. Every time you encounter one of those "can I...should I...do this??" moments, and go for it, and find success, it just builds your confidence for next time. 

All those moments you've described the last couple of posts, I have had nearly the same list the past year. I think back to when we started trail riding, and I know I probably had a death grip on the reins on my poor girl at the walk, and now am at the point where yep, she can walk home on the buckle even after galloping like mad for a bit. It's such a great feeling. 

Though I'm with tinyliny, I don't like doing more than walking downhill!

I recently saw this episode of Julie Goodnight's show that tackled preparing a horse to travel smoothly down a hill- the horse in the show was in a different place than you, where it was dangerously rushing hills and generally ignoring its rider- but I actually have found some of her tips about setting up the horse to think about its feet pretty useful. If you have RFD-TV, it's Episode 811 "Downhill Racer" (you can also pay to watch it on her website). 

(I don't want to offend anyone by posting a show from a specific trainer, but I find her show entertaining and do sometimes pick up useful tips. I know others on the Forum think she's useless, to each their own  )

Anyway, just so happy to hear your progress with Sky-enjoy that wind in your face as you canter away.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

My rasp came!!! And they gave me a blue handle (I didn't get to choose, but I asked politely in the shipping comments)

It's a beaut!


----------



## gunslinger

Well, work slow.....I get nervous as I'd hate to take to much off.....

Lots of youtube video's on trimming....so you can be an internet farrier!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

gunslinger said:


> Well, work slow.....I get nervous as I'd hate to take to much off.....
> 
> Lots of youtube video's on trimming....so you can be an internet farrier!


Yes that is my homework until I can get back to the barn!

It's been raining and raining and raining and raining. Flood warnings are coming out of my ears, I swear.

I never mentioned in my thread (I went back to check) but I ordered new stirrup leathers 54" length and they arrived the same day as the rasp!

I'm so excited to try them... then I can ditch the other two pairs that aren't even close to being the right length for me.

Sky had thrush on only 2 feet, both on his right side (or left when facing him) so I'm curious to see how all this rain will affect him. I've got to get back to aggressively treating his feet


----------



## tinyliny

Gosh, I wish we could get some of that rain. it's bone dry here. the plants are screaming for water. i can't shut ou their dying voices, all around me. I am watering my large yard , some spot, every night but it's still suffering.

no appreciable rain in nearly two months.


----------



## frlsgirl

It's been raining here too; time to send the rain back to the Pacific Northwest, where it belongs


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Seriously, Cali needs it so badly... wish they'd just drive a truck down lol


----------



## Skyseternalangel

We had such a great ride today!

And my friend was with me so I got video and pictures! I may share!

So we took forever to get going because his feet were horrendous and I had to do something about it, so I got my new rasp out and just focused on rounding the toe and the sharp edges of his hoof. He had so much wrong going on, and my rasping helped a lot. Still no clue about when the farrier is coming out... that part is driving my crazy.

So I was concerned about the saddle so I lunged him and he did great and moved freely. So I got on him and warmed him up w t c on a long rein  We worked on leg yields at walk and trot then I took up pretty intense contact and did lots of trotting and then cantered! We then cantered over our first ground pole! It was so exciting!!!!

Then Mr got a bath where I was soaked like a drowned rat....but he was clean and happy!

Then he got grain and his carrot treat and got some grass before I put him back in 

:blueunicorn: Love him!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

We're working on getting rid of this:










Here is our canter pole video! I get a little excited as it was our third attempt. He was not feeling confident at first and would trot but we kept at it (so turn your volume down) Stiffer direction too

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z9Z8__lKsiU

The other way, FIRST attempt:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fdqn2v5Lpd8

Some pics!!

The captions are:

1. Conquering the world
2. Leg yielding to the rail!
3. Relearning contact.. this was a photo where you can see his gears turning... I didn't pull him into the contact, I merely shortened my reins as I added leg. He was trying to keep balanced!

Oh and I forgot to mention my stirrup leathers came! They're just long enough (3 holes from the bottom) so I'm going to save up for a size that gives me a little more choice, but so far tons better than the overly long or overly short ones!


----------



## frlsgirl

You guys look really good together; I'm too chicken to canter over a pole. He seems like he's really in front of your leg; Ana moves like molasses as soon as the temperature gage goes above 80.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

frlsgirl said:


> You guys look really good together; I'm too chicken to canter over a pole. He seems like he's really in front of your leg; Ana moves like molasses as soon as the temperature gage goes above 80.


Thank you!! I love him to pieces

He's SO HAPPY to be cantering again. That's his favorite gait because he loves having some freedom and letting loose. 

I was very skeptical that we would survive the canter pole as it's basically a step down from jumping, which I didn't think we'd be able to do because of his lack of trust issues.

But we did it, and he's gaining confidence as am I! This was only our second time cantering in the arena, 4th time total since a YEAR ago. I'm so happy with him, but I definitely need to work on getting my freaking leg down. I may try two-point canters on the trails, when we don't have to worry about turning.. just straight straight straight.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Went out to see Sky and discovered some crazy information, which I had hunches about, but still was a shock to be confirmed.

Anyway that aside, I just felt like watching my horse eat grass tonight... so that's what we did!

He was totally on board with those plans!


----------



## tinyliny

wow~! we don't have grass that green ANYWHERE anymore. it's all dry brown.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

tinyliny said:


> wow~! we don't have grass that green ANYWHERE anymore. it's all dry brown.


It's beautiful out here, and so green due to the monsoon of rain we've been having! It's nice and lush, so he really enjoys digging into it

Not entirely Sky related but...

I got a really good paying horse gig this weekend and the HUGE plus is that the way home goes right past my barn. Which means I can stop and see Sky  for 4 days in a row (going tonight to learn the basics and then it ends Sunday)

I will be lunging, feeding, and doing stalls (and riding a tractor??) so I'm excited!!

I might take Sky out on a nice trail and do some more forward soft riding. He really likes it... or I may just let him eat grass again. It's cooler lately (90) but no t quite out of the woods yet.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Okay another weird development (I know this lady, she trusts me with HER personal horses and living at her place to horse sit) but she's offering to trailer Sky to her facility (IT IS HUGE) for the weekend so I can ride him and not have to make a special trip to my place.

I'm actually entertaining that idea! It'd be good for his confidence and nice to just haul him somewhere. We've never really done that before!

I'm going to ask my BO if it's alright. I don't want her to refuse him back for some reason (we aren't always on great terms)


----------



## Skyseternalangel

My BO said he's okay to leave for this weekend... just trying to work out specifics like grain and whatnot!!!!

I'm excited!!!!! There's going to be tons of pictures of him


----------



## Skyseternalangel

*Day 0, Loaded and Settled*

Pictures incoming!!!!!!!

The last photo is our official family picture... my dog isn't allowed at my current barn so we had to be sneaky  He's perfectly welcome at my gig's barn

Left Sky with a tower of hay (the pic of him eating was before I gave him even more!) and he has two water buckets. He seemed really calm and happy, hasn't called out or panicked. 

I walked him ALL over the facility and he went right in his stall. So excited to see him tomorrow and just feed him GOOD quality hay for 4 straight nights


----------



## gunslinger

Haver a great time! I'm so happy you and sky are getting out together......I can't imagine not have a trailer of my own.......as that's what makes my horses fun......get them out and on the trail....

Laugh a lot....and don't forget to smile!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

*Day 1, Rode a little after duties!*

So I began my day at 7:30 and ended at 4:10 or so! LONG day but so much fun!

I cleaned 15 stalls, fed the horses, they were already watered and then worked some of them on the lungeline. They all got rinsed off after working too.

I GOT TO DRIVE A TRACTOR! Since we had so many stalls, it's more efficient to scoop the poop via a shovel into the little trailer that is an actual manure spreader. It was such a blast, and I can't wait to do it all again tomorrow!

But got on Sky... he is looking rough but seems happy and drinking fine. Definitely tried under saddle. We just did long rein work w/t/c and then my supervisor (and new friend!) showed me some NEW lateral moves with Sky. He was so confused at first but did great by the end! We only rode for 30 minutes maybe... it was so hot. Going to get there earlier to work him while it's somewhat nice out!

He is being fed alfalfa hay 24/7 and grain twice a day with yeast (thanks to whomever recommended that!) and fat builder powder from farnam, because why not!

Also gave him a carrot. Tomorrow post ride he'll get an apple 

And of course, pics!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

*Day 2, Another 9 hour hard work day*

AND I LOVE IT!

I operated solo today from feeding to cleaning stalls, running the tractor and spreading manure... even working and hosing off horses!

And I got to ride Sky...

And I listened to tinyliny again..... and put my stirrups up a hole. I didn't lose my stirrup once. I didn't curl up, I could stretch my legs down. SO much better! I'm sure still wiggling all over but a huge improvement!

We worked on not falling into the trot, and oh my goodness it was HARD to communicate to him that the canter ends when I say it ends, not when he slams the brakes. So we did a lot of canter trot transitions until he began to get it and slow down and become lighter.

What probably didn't help, but I'm proud that we both stuck through it, was I was wearing my key lanyard and it was making a TON of noise. Back when we first met, one jingle and I would have been airborne. That lanyard was making all kinds of noise and smacking me in the chest but we rode on because we didn't have time to stop and find a place to safely drop it down. No. My car fob is on there and I rather it not be stepped on, so it stayed around my neck.

He eventually got soft and round and through... he really lifted more often in the canter today, and I was so much more confident. He tipped less, so it was nicer to ride the corners!

Love my boy  I'll post pics later


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Okay! All I'm leaving is a video link of my dog working with my horse and I. My legs are terrible but otherwise it was a pretty good ride! 

Warning, may be cursing (lol, he tried to slam into a trot from canter and I had to hard stop him, back him up, and try again)


----------



## frlsgirl

Totally jelly right now, what an awesome gig and arena; and you look amazing cantering around like da boss!


----------



## tinyliny

nice work! he looks so relaxed, and where is the girl who was not comfortable cantering?


----------



## Skyseternalangel

frlsgirl said:


> Totally jelly right now, what an awesome gig and arena; and you look amazing cantering around like da boss!





tinyliny said:


> nice work! he looks so relaxed, and where is the girl who was not comfortable cantering?


I feel all fuzzy inside reading these comments  He was a bit of a butt about going into trot but I think it's due to the heat... he's so much more relaxed and I'm not sure what happened to that girl. I think I left her somewhere on the top of the hill by the cornfield. Ever since we cantered down that small hill, I'm feeling very confident!

Once I get my position in a better place, I'll post another critique video! I am going to say that I didn't feel him motorcycling around the bends like he has been... so he's gaining muscle to stabilize himself. After his trim this week, he's going to be even more balanced!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

ETA: He actually backed up to stand square! That's surprising! I have yet to actually understand what square stance feels like.. maybe one day


----------



## Skyseternalangel

So Sky came home last night. I'm so happy he got to be hauled for the weekend, as it really boosted his confidence and got him some good quality hay for 5 days. The friend that hauled him got a gift bag of goodies :blueunicorn:

So when he came back he was snorting and being a little aloof. I hand grazed him and figured he'd be okay on his own after awhile so I could get things organized in my car. 

Well apparently not, because he took off galloping back to his pasture area, despite me asking me to whoa and despite me following him he was being ridiculous to catch. So he earned some lunging because if he wanted to run FROM me, he'd do it with purpose. I decided to also add a lesson in whoa because my horse literally demonstrated that he rather do what he wants than listen to me.

We went to retrieve the lungeline as soon as he was caught and made a direct line for the outdoor arena. As soon as he was hooked up (happened pretty quickly) I asked him to move out. That horse barely walked from me, and was VERY much in my space still. So I whacked his rear end and growled and he shot forward and I fed him the line. 

I'm not going to lie, I got a little caught up in the session, and enjoyed growling at him when he ignored me. He got a good whack on his rump via the lungeline when he refused to get more forward. Then we utilized the fence to whoa. I'd cue him a step before and if he didn't listen, he ran risk of hitting the fence. After awhile he did it before the fence, so we called it good after working on both sides. 

Then he was very much not even close to being cooled down/relaxed enough to eat, so we handwalked till he was breathing more regularly, then he got cross tied and I went to get bathing stuff and gave him a bath as he was dirty before we even started and now mixed with the sweat, he was very much a big tasty target for flies. I soaped everything, even his face, and rinsed him off. He tried to be all wiggly and sassy but by the end he was listening pretty well and figured out so long as he didn't move or swing parts of his body out, it would be over soon.

Then I was hand grazing and went to go start my car.... which didn't start. I then thought "crap, what now?" and checked my phone... 3%. I tried texting but there wasn't a consistent signal. I ended up calling a friend who had an automatic starter and she got the details before my phone died. It was pitch black out and I didn't want to be alone so I turned on the barn lights and had Sky with me, hand grazing a little until he was relatively dry, then they came by. We all went to turn him out, with a very iffy flash light that I had dug up in my car.

That's when it got LOUD. Dogs barking ferociously, to the point where my friend asked if we were going to be attacked by dogs and meant every word. Then my BO yelled across the lot "What's going on out there?" and expected me to yell an answer back... close to 11 at night. All the yelling and dog barking set off all the horses nearby as they perceived a threat, except Sky and his pasture-mate since he knew what was going on. Once Sky was good to go, we walked back and I had to explain myself and my friend, whom she began to yell at too. She even included a "you should have asked for my help" sentence which was illogical since I'd have to enter her yard PROTECTED BY UNFRIENDLY dogs, to get to her since my phone was dead. And yes I could have called her when my phone was 3% but who is to say she'd answer and if not I'd be stuck out there all night so I chose to call my friend who I know would answer. 

After a good dose of yelling, the BO went back to bed and my friend got my car started. I wiped off her windows with a damp towel (I used it to dry Sky's face) because they had fogged up due to the humidity, and we drove back home. I hadn't eaten anything aside from an english muffin all day so I gave my friend my can of ravioli and made some salad, offering some to her. 

Ugh, at least I was able to get out of that mess with my friend's help. But my barn is in such a remote location that it was a very sketchy experience for my friend. She didn't know if she was going the right direction or if she was terribly lost. So glad she found me...

I owe her dinner at a restaurant for all the trouble, especially since my BO yelled at her which was out of line.

The farrier is apparently coming a WEEK from today. So I'm going to try and ride Sky as much as possible this week because if he sits his hooves will get worse, and I can rasp them a little when I see him to help him out.

Oh a side note, my friend evilamc helped to craft Sky a new diet that will help him gain weight plus get everything else he needs. My BO won't feed supplements, so if I premix his grain she just has to open a container and dump it. I asked her if she'd feed grain I supplied but she told me "since we're moving him to a lusher pasture, I rather wait *a few weeks* so he doesn't get sick"

I know she has the best intentions but I want him to be on a better diet _now_ at least slowly adding things in because the grain he's on at the moment isn't doing him any favors.

Any way, that was my crazy night!


----------



## frlsgirl

OMG; that was a lot of excitement;

If Sky's new diet doesn't work, you might consider alfalfa. I feed Ana alfalfa mush which is basically chopped up alfalfa soaked in water. She doesn't tolerate grain very well/it goes straight to her head and if she eats too much she's at risk for founder and colic. So all she gets now is hay, all the grass she wants in her pasture, and alfalfa mush twice a day. Actually, sometimes she won't even eat all her mush so her pasture mate will end up eating Ana's feed.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Yeah I may feed him some alfalfa flakes while we're just chillin because that's what he had while he was away, and he did gain some.. will upload pics from yesterday soon..


----------



## carshon

I love reading your and Sky's story! Please keep posting.:runninghorse2:


----------



## gunslinger

Maybe you should take the barn owner out to lunch?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel

gunslinger said:


> Maybe you should take the barn owner out to lunch?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I doubt she'd go, plus we'd have to drive 30+ minutes one way. I'm not sure that she'd want to be away from the barn for that long.

I've been nice to her in the past, bought and brought a whole bunch of hot hand packets to her and barn staff so that they wouldn't freeze during winter time. 

I also offer to help with chores every time I go out, and I do.. I am not looking to win her over just want my horse to be taken care of properly.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

It's been a few days since I've seen Sky... what's stopping me is I haven't been paid by either job due to really important things coming up for them. So no check = no way to pay for gas... so no barn

Things are tight due to past bills due... which are almost paid off. I am hoping that eventually things won't be as tight. The most important thing is Sky is taken care of financially, and I have plenty of canned food and veggies from my job to eat.

But I really miss him, and I really need to get back to riding him. And I hope he gets moved to the other turnout soon so that he can be one step closer to being on his new diet plan.


----------



## tinyliny

that must be tough. I don't mean to sound arrogant, but I cant imagine not having enough money to even put gas in your car. that's like REALLY broke!

when your paychecks come in , you should start a small emergency fund, like really small, like $100. in fact, everyone should have at least $100 , IN CASH, available to you at all times. if there were any kind of electronic failure , or terrorism that shut down the grid, or the banking system , virus or ? . . . you'd need at least a little cash on hand. I think I have always a few hundred squirreled away. I never , ever touch it, so if I die without using it, someone will have a nice find, like under a mattress, or behind a picture frame.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

tinyliny said:


> that must be tough. I don't mean to sound arrogant, but I cant imagine not having enough money to even put gas in your car. that's like REALLY broke!
> 
> when your paychecks come in , you should start a small emergency fund, like really small, like $100. in fact, everyone should have at least $100 , IN CASH, available to you at all times. if there were any kind of electronic failure , or terrorism that shut down the grid, or the banking system , virus or ? . . . you'd need at least a little cash on hand. I think I have always a few hundred squirreled away. I never , ever touch it, so if I die without using it, someone will have a nice find, like under a mattress, or behind a picture frame.


Yeah it is really rough... but it'll eventually get better.... eventually being the key term.

Sky's doing great and so is my dog, that's all that matters at the moment.


----------



## frlsgirl

tinyliny said:


> I never , ever touch it, so if I die without using it, someone will have a nice find, like under a mattress, or behind a picture frame.


So whereabouts in Seattle do you live? :wink:


----------



## anndankev

frlsgirl said:


> So whereabouts in Seattle do you live? :wink:


:rofl:


----------



## Skyseternalangel

So today was farrier day, finally!

Hit a few snags... 

1. I was told she'd be done around 2-3 so I planned to leave work early and be there by 1 and made sure to let the BO know in person and in text. I get a panicked/annoyed/snippy text from BO asking me when I'll be here because there are only 2 horses left. So I grabbed everything and left... forgot to pass along keys to house I was watching to other person, forgot to take my pup out to potty, forgot to transfer money to fill car with gas... it was a mess

2. It was 96 degrees but felt like 106-112 today depending on which radio station you listened to. I get to the barn, and after running to the pasture (yes, you read that correctly) and catching my horse after nearly face planting over my own two feet, and walking him back towards the barn to the cross ties, I needed to use the restroom. The only one we have is in the storage barn where the other tack room is and the tractor is kept, as well as the indoor wash rack. Guess what happened?



I got *locked* inside the bathroom. For 10-15 minutes, I was in a full on panic, sweating like a hose on the soak setting, they were moving hay so no matter how hard I knocked and yelled they probably couldn't hear me anyway. I had no phone signal but I attempted to call anyway. 22 times. None of them went through.. I sent a panicked text to my BO.

Finally after my fifth attempt to twist the knob and yank the door (one of my 8 different methods to get the door open) it flew open and I was able to escape. I ran up the hill out of breath (could hardly breathe it was so stuffy in that bathroom) and the BO is standing by my horse giving me a weird look. I tell her what happened and she's in shock, and even though it was OUT of my hands, I apologized for having them all wait on me.

So that was fun

But the most important thing is Sky got trimmed and his feet actually look GOOD. Now I hope he stays sound since she took a LOT of heel off. He has old blown absess scars (on outside hoof wall) and barely any thrush left, so that's good! Some separation but it's not out of hand... she likes that I'm rasping and wants me to continue to. So I'm happy, and Sky was happily standing square on his own!

May go out to see him tomorrow... it's supposed to be cooler weather but I'm not sure yet!

Regarding the money situation, thought I had a good plan but it fell through as usual. My car got a flat tire, had to replace the tire and now the indicator is on again... so my little nest egg that I was just starting has already been spoken for. But, I am house sitting for the next week so that should help...

But I noticed that I literally just fetched Sky to be trimmed (30 mins or so) and I was gone for 3 hours... if I do get the OK to move, that's so much more time I'll have left in my day.


----------



## tinyliny

Girl, you need a cold beer! that sounds like one hard day. I would be in full on panic. I am a bit claustrophobic, so locked in a small , hot room would send me over the edge.


----------



## frlsgirl

Skyseternalangel said:


> So today was farrier day, finally!
> 
> 
> 
> I got *locked* inside the bathroom. For 10-15 minutes, I was in a full on panic, sweating like a hose on the soak setting, they were moving hay so no matter how hard I knocked and yelled they probably couldn't hear me anyway. I had no phone signal but I attempted to call anyway. 22 times. None of them went through.. I sent a panicked text to my BO.
> 
> Finally after my fifth attempt to twist the knob and yank the door (one of my 8 different methods to get the door open) it flew open and I was able to escape. I ran up the hill out of breath (could hardly breathe it was so stuffy in that bathroom) and the BO is standing by my horse giving me a weird look. I tell her what happened and she's in shock, and even though it was OUT of my hands, I apologized for having them all wait on me.


OMG! I was sweating just reading this; what an exhausting day for you!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

tinyliny said:


> Girl, you need a cold beer! that sounds like one hard day. I would be in full on panic. I am a bit claustrophobic, so locked in a small , hot room would send me over the edge.


Yeah it really was! Lately all my days are very hard. Like today I worked 3.5 hours of hardcore garden weeding (think hoeing and many cart fulls of weeds) and now I'm working 4 hours in the office... yeesh

But yeah I was freaked out! At least Sky was in the shade, waiting patiently for me to come back.. I would have been a wreck if he was loose and grazing because of how many times that hay machinery came blazing by.



frlsgirl said:


> OMG! I was sweating just reading this; what an exhausting day for you!


Truly! May it never happen again. I rather pee outside than be in that situation again


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Small update:

Got evicted from current barn, thankfully just after I got accepted into a new barn, that I'll be viewing on Tuesday and updating my moving thread by Wednesday.

Haven't seen Sky since he got his feet trimmed.... tracked down the grain and ordered the supplement that Sky will be starting on.

Just finished moving into my new dorm at college... school starts in 2 weeks from tomorrow. 

Just going to focus on getting through all these changes.


----------



## Wallaby

Well, I don't like that you got "evicted" but I'm glad you have somewhere to go!! Will Sky be moving September 1st, or earlier?
And from the sound of Eviction-Bathroom-Escape Barn, I'm glad you're getting out!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Wallaby said:


> Well, I don't like that you got "evicted" but I'm glad you have somewhere to go!! Will Sky be moving September 1st, or earlier?
> And from the sound of Eviction-Bathroom-Escape Barn, I'm glad you're getting out!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Me either, I wanted to tell her I was leaving first. Now I just seem like the girl that is a bad boarder, which isn't true but whatever at this point. I've had a hundred good experiences versus this one bad review of me as a boarder.

I'm hoping in the next two weeks he'll move! I see his new barn in less than 2 days :loveshower: so the sooner he moves the better!

I'm happy to be rid of the barn. I loved the trails but it's not worth being there if he isn't being cared for. Just frustrated that I was too polite to tell her over text first.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

So Sky is all settled in his new barn! He had a handful of grain last night and his stall wasn't a mess this morning, which equates to one happy Zen horse! 

I'm going to go out to see him today, he's in need of a bath and I purchased some horse sunscreen spray that I'm eager to try on him! I'll be sure to share pictures. I have a ton from yesterday, he's donning his Orange reflective (Hunter prevention) flymask. Hoping to get one in the future with a nose cover. 

Very happy for him, he deserves a good barn to be at. We won't be riding for a little while until he gets his weight up again. His feet are looking great though! I just have to keep up with him


----------



## carshon

Great News! I think you will be happy to be rid of your last BO and the nonsense that ensued there. Glad to see Sky seems happy and looking forward to more trail pics


----------



## tinyliny

I once got thrown out of a French class, by the professor, in a dramatic way. didn't feel good.


----------



## gunslinger

tinyliny said:


> I once got thrown out of a French class, by the professor, in a dramatic way. didn't feel good.


Surely not....I mean...not you....:rofl:

Also, Miss Lacy gets 100spf Neutragena on her pink skin every morning and a long nose mask as well. I keep her in until around 7pm and turn her out just before dark..so she's on nights right now....

I hope things get easier for you soon...


----------



## Skyseternalangel

gunslinger said:


> Surely not....I mean...not you....:rofl:
> 
> Also, Miss Lacy gets 100spf Neutragena on her pink skin every morning and a long nose mask as well. I keep her in until around 7pm and turn her out just before dark..so she's on nights right now....
> 
> I hope things get easier for you soon...


Poor Lacy, Sky feels her pain... the sun is brutal to soft pink skinned horses.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

*Picture Frenzie!!*

So these pictures are going to be of my new little barn. It's so private and perfect, I am very blessed.

We went and picked him up yesterday, which was very intense as I completely forgot to bring his halter (ugh! yet she had a spare horse sized one that he literally squeezed into) and the BO was pretty flat with me but at least we're out of there!! 

But it just felt like it was time to leave. Even pulling up it felt like I never boarded him there. The grass was so overrun it looked like some backyard operation (ya know where you find scrap metal while you're trying to walk from A to B) and everyone was so cold towards me, but it was rare seeing people there as I'm usually out alone!

We pulled up after agonizing minutes avoiding multiple pot holes, and found him in a small paneled off area infront of a turnout. No shelter, no water. He was so sunburnt and dirty...has 2nd degree burns on his left shoulder. I have no idea how long he was there but I was anxious to grab him and LEAVE so we did (just after I handed the old BO the due August board and she gave me his coggins...another ugh)

He hopped right into the trailer and got him hooked up and set off to the new barn with both the new BOs in tow 

When we arrived, Sky stomp-backed out of the trailer and I lead him right into his new stall with that itsy bitsy halter on. I let him loose and he bolted for hay and then hurridly went outside to meet his mare neighbor. No squealing, just soft blowing into each other's noses. Then he finally chewed the hay he was holding in his mouth (lol) and settled right in! Then he drank a TON of water..... 

We weren't sure if we wanted to give him any grain last night, but figured he seemed calm and had a good helping of hay after she gave me the tour and we discussed Sky related things. He got a handful of his new grain (Senior, Rice Bran, and topped with alfalfa cubes) and loved it. Licked it clean, and then calmly began licking his salt and mineral block conveniently next to his grain receptacle. 

Sky is currently in a regular sized stall with access to a run with grass. He's in there temporarily to bond with his neighbor and then will move into a larger stall (think foaling size) with a private turnout once the other boarder arrives. The stall is having an oscillating fan installed and is directly across from the other 2 stalls in the barn. It's a tiny barn, but it's so lovely!

I don't have any pictures of the tack room, but it's perfect and air-conditioned. It even has a mini fridge filled with water bottles for us all!

There are trails around the corner (literally) of the drive way, and a good sized sand outdoor arena. We won't be in there for awhile but I'm excited regardless!

There are bantam and cochin cross chickens there, they're so cute and can fly VERY high... I'm talking tree height. Lucas, my dog, thought they'd be a tasty snack (believe me I corrected him as soon as I noticed) and was very disappointed. Needless to say I wasn't happy with him so he lost loose leash privileges and was stalled.

Gave him a second chance and he behaved himself (check his ears though, they're focused completely on part of the flock, naughty pup) We're working on everything but for now, he's going to be on leash and in my vision at all times.. or he'll be stalled!

But without further ado, day 1 photos!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

*Time for a Bath!*

Day 2 at the new barn... oh my gosh. It took 18 glorious minutes to get to my new barn.. I felt like I had all the time in the world and didn't rush at all. I got there at around 1:15 and left returning to my home just at 4:00pm.

The first thing I did was organize my tack trunk. It was previously emptied before I even had confirmation of moving Sky, just because it was a mess and I wasn't sure that I needed all the stuff it had inside of it. So it was emptied and rinsed and left, until yesterday. Today, I put things inside of it that I would still need and use, but didn't necessarily have to have direct access to it. Things like saddle pads, first aid kit, hoof treatments, and brushing boots. 

After that was all organized, I set about bathing Sky. I was very saddened because I knew he had sunburn and I had seen the 2nd degree burns on his right shoulder, but when I was bathing him without the dirt he was glowing dark pink. Poor guy!

I took care and got every inch of him clean, including his face. When I first started bathing him, his neighbor went out of her stall to get grass and he began to dance around in the cross ties, acting all buddy sour. He even called to her. I ignored his calling but once he moved after I said ho, he got a swat on the opposing side and told a sharp "whoa!" After about 4 jigs of different varieties, I finally got him to quit it and he stood quietly the rest of the time and just seemed more confident. So I guess I passed that test!

I washed one side of him at a time, and when I went to turn him around to get the other side, his neighbor was now being buddy sour and was calling to him as soon as he began to move. Well, at least I know what problems will arise when I go to ride him again, or if they ride together out on a trail. Nothing I can't handle!

After his bath, I sprayed him with his new sprays with SPF in them and applied Triple Antibiotic Ointment on his sores and scrapes. Then I set about drying his legs with a towel and treating his feet. 

I picked his hooves, used a stiff brush to get them clean post-bath, and then applied ToMorrow dry cow on the areas that were thrushy and sprayed them with ACV. I let it all dry as I used an SOS pad to clean out the cracks on his outside hoof wall, then scrubbed the soap out with a toothbrush until the water ran clear, before spraying with ACV. After they were all dry I used Farrier's Fix Hoof Oil all over. I noticed that his hooves were extremely dry before putting it on thanks to the ACV, and after the oil was on they were so smooth and shiny. It'll lock the moisture out that's for sure!

Then I found some mane combs and did his belly lift exercise and a few butt tuck exercises. Also used an alfalfa cube to ask him to do some stretches to both sides and down between his legs. I forgot to ask him for a long and low stretch.. maybe next time.

When I first got him out, he was anxious and focused on everything but me... but by the end he was happy and eager to earn another cookie. I say that's a good first day at our new place!

I put him back and he hurried over to his grain receptacle, which was empty... but I suppose he digs his new grain!! So pleased about that, as you never know!

He's now being fed twice a day, a small handful, and we're slowly bumping him up. Eventually I'll get a scale to more accurately weigh but for now he'll only be getting a small amount.

He also didn't make a huge mess in his stall, but reportedly has been spending more time out of the sun. I'm happy he'll get to regulate his sun time on his own for a little bit, until he gets into his bigger stall.

I'm just very happy it's all working out!

A few pictures of my skinny baby boy, he weighs (according to my new weight tape) 1121lbs. The last time he was okayish weight he was 1288, so still 160lbs shy, but I'm sure he could stand to gain more and still be ok. But it'll be a slow process, I just know that we're on the right track this time!

:loveshower:


----------



## anndankev

Glad you are out of the old barn. 
Putting him out to burn in the sun like that was a rotten thing to do.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

anndankev said:


> Glad you are out of the old barn.
> Putting him out to burn in the sun like that was a rotten thing to do.


Agreed, what kind of person does that? The stark contrast of the sunburned face and his untouched by sun legs scares me. He must be feeling so sensitive and I'm doing all I can to try and keep him comfortable short of slathering him with after-sun or dabbing tea bags on his face.


----------



## Saranda

Poor Sky! Try finding fresh aloe vera and using the juice on his face. It can do wonders to sunburns!

Otherwise, I am very happy for you both. I know very well the nice feeling of finally moving to a better barn where both the horse and his human are welcome, accepted and well cared for.


----------



## Cherrij

Oh my, I just started reading bits, but I am horrified with the actions in the last barn - leaving him outside to burn! No matter what people have done to each other, never make an animal suffer!!! 

Hope he gets well soon!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Saranda said:


> Poor Sky! Try finding fresh aloe vera and using the juice on his face. It can do wonders to sunburns!
> 
> Otherwise, I am very happy for you both. I know very well the nice feeling of finally moving to a better barn where both the horse and his human are welcome, accepted and well cared for.


That's a great idea! I will track some down... even if I have to go and buy an aloe plant myself!



Cherrij said:


> Oh my, I just started reading bits, but I am horrified with the actions in the last barn - leaving him outside to burn! No matter what people have done to each other, never make an animal suffer!!!
> 
> Hope he gets well soon!


Right? And without communicating it to me either, so who knows how many hours or days he was out there. I could care less about convenience.. I rather trudge out to get my horse in a place he has shelter than have him parading in the hot sun next to the parking lot. 

Thank you, I am doing my best and my new BO is fantastic. She even texted me yesterday after I left saying how wonderful he looked, and has been giving me morning updates on how he's handling the changes.

I love this new barn, and so does Sky!


----------



## gunslinger

He looks pretty good considering.....maybe a little thin but not to bad.....

Miss Lacy only has sun burn problems on her face....poor sky.....

That's why I keep her and the boys up during the day this time of year....

The new barn looks great.....hope things work out for you there...


----------



## Skyseternalangel

gunslinger said:


> He looks pretty good considering.....maybe a little thin but not to bad.....


He looks "pretty good" in person too, but he was at the old barn for almost a year and has remained ribby the entire time. (despite me wanting to make changes)

You'd think after a year he'd have at least enough fat to cover his ribs. He had no issues at any other barns he's boarded at. These are photos from 2011, 2012, 2013, and yesterday. If you want I can dig up May 2015 photos, from when he was even more skeletor like. Even in 2010 when he was a basket case, he was never this skinny


----------



## Skyseternalangel

gunslinger said:


> Miss Lacy only has sun burn problems on her face....poor sky.....
> 
> That's why I keep her and the boys up during the day this time of year....
> 
> The new barn looks great.....hope things work out for you there...


Sunburn of any kind sucks :sad: it's good that you change her schedule so her face is protected from the blazing sun

Thank you! I know they will, just have to stay positive and track down a farrier


----------



## gunslinger

How old is Sky?


----------



## Skyseternalangel

gunslinger said:


> How old is Sky?


Not at all sure, but we think around 14.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

SKY GAINED 20 LBS!!! (according to the weight tape) but he sure looks MUCH better!


----------



## hollysjubilee

*Awesome!*



Skyseternalangel said:


> So these pictures are going to be of my new little barn. It's so private and perfect, I am very blessed.
> 
> We went and picked him up yesterday, which was very intense as I completely forgot to bring his halter (ugh! yet she had a spare horse sized one that he literally squeezed into) and the BO was pretty flat with me but at least we're out of there!!
> 
> But it just felt like it was time to leave. Even pulling up it felt like I never boarded him there. The grass was so overrun it looked like some backyard operation (ya know where you find scrap metal while you're trying to walk from A to B) and everyone was so cold towards me, but it was rare seeing people there as I'm usually out alone!
> 
> We pulled up after agonizing minutes avoiding multiple pot holes, and found him in a small paneled off area infront of a turnout. No shelter, no water. He was so sunburnt and dirty...has 2nd degree burns on his left shoulder. I have no idea how long he was there but I was anxious to grab him and LEAVE so we did (just after I handed the old BO the due August board and she gave me his coggins...another ugh)
> 
> He hopped right into the trailer and got him hooked up and set off to the new barn with both the new BOs in tow
> 
> When we arrived, Sky stomp-backed out of the trailer and I lead him right into his new stall with that itsy bitsy halter on. I let him loose and he bolted for hay and then hurridly went outside to meet his mare neighbor. No squealing, just soft blowing into each other's noses. Then he finally chewed the hay he was holding in his mouth (lol) and settled right in! Then he drank a TON of water.....
> 
> We weren't sure if we wanted to give him any grain last night, but figured he seemed calm and had a good helping of hay after she gave me the tour and we discussed Sky related things. He got a handful of his new grain (Senior, Rice Bran, and topped with alfalfa cubes) and loved it. Licked it clean, and then calmly began licking his salt and mineral block conveniently next to his grain receptacle.
> 
> Sky is currently in a regular sized stall with access to a run with grass. He's in there temporarily to bond with his neighbor and then will move into a larger stall (think foaling size) with a private turnout once the other boarder arrives. The stall is having an oscillating fan installed and is directly across from the other 2 stalls in the barn. It's a tiny barn, but it's so lovely!
> 
> I don't have any pictures of the tack room, but it's perfect and air-conditioned. It even has a mini fridge filled with water bottles for us all!
> 
> There are trails around the corner (literally) of the drive way, and a good sized sand outdoor arena. We won't be in there for awhile but I'm excited regardless!
> 
> There are bantam and cochin cross chickens there, they're so cute and can fly VERY high... I'm talking tree height. Lucas, my dog, thought they'd be a tasty snack (believe me I corrected him as soon as I noticed) and was very disappointed. Needless to say I wasn't happy with him so he lost loose leash privileges and was stalled.
> 
> Gave him a second chance and he behaved himself (check his ears though, they're focused completely on part of the flock, naughty pup) We're working on everything but for now, he's going to be on leash and in my vision at all times.. or he'll be stalled!
> 
> But without further ado, day 1 photos!


Fabulous! 
And ElectroBraid, too!
Can't wait until you get out on the beautiful trails. Autumn is just around the corner, and the cooler temps and foliage colors will be awesome for you and Sky to experience together in your new home.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Saw Sky today, man he is getting really buddy sour.

Ever see a horse do the two step? I did, multiple times today. He wanted very much to have his eye on his neighbor at all times, which made rasping (yup!) very challenging. But after 2 hours (yup!) we got all 4 done... I'm so exhausted.
I worked 4.5 hrs in the garden today and had a sweat soaked outfit, gloves and boots included. Then went to feed my pup and bring him with to the barn to rasp Sky... which ended in another sweat soaked outfit.

Just got out of the shower and guzzling more water and stuffing my face full of leftover pizza.

Tomorrow I hope to sleep in. Offered to take my friend to her barn since she has had car troubles. But after that, I ain't doing nothing!

Man I almost left out an important piece of today: Sky got attacked by a wasp sometime between this morning and when I drove up around 4pm. The whole side of his face was oozing. At first I thought it was a reaction to something as he had welts all down his neck, but after consulting the BO and getting it cleaned up via sponge and warm iodine water, we could see the stings. There must have been 100 angry sting marks, the poor guy.

He could breathe well, so we treated with hydrocortizone cream and he got lots of treats for being a good boy. She's going to watch him for a few days, I'll be back out wednesday or so as tomorrow is a no go and Tuesday I am working all day. From the 13th until the 18th I'll be staying at my BO's and watching the farm, which means feeding my sassy horse. Cannot wait!


----------



## carshon

I am following your thread with interest and want to compliment you on how Sky is coming along. I took a trimming class this summer and can relate to the sweat! One thing I have found is that a hoof jack is a wonderful took to have! I purchased on off brand one but it still works well. Another note - horses hooves only grow approx 1/8" per month - make sure you are not rasping too much and that you are rasping evenly for a balanced hoof. The lady that taught my class is one of the best in my area and I learned so much - if you ever have a chance to take a class do so. We had a mare diagnosed as Navicular and regular balanced trims have made such a world of difference for her. Not cured but far more comfortable for her and she is riding like a champ

Keep posting I am enjoying the journey.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

So Sky weighed in at just over 1150lbs!!  He's looking good, his hips are filling in and his ribs aren't visible from the side of him, only front front or behind. I'm starting to see his tummy pouch out from the sides, but not enough to be seen from rear view.

He was less buddy sour today, but still a little dancy. I didn't have to overly correct him though, just gave him space when he did well and ignored any other stupidity, so it didn't escalate!

I groomed him, doctored his wasp bites (which apparently are itchy, and then attract flies when they bleed from him rubbing on the stall door) with some desitin the other sites have dried out, and took photos of his feet that I had rasped a few days ago.

Then he rocked his butt tucks today! Did a total of 3, and he held them all on his own without awful reminders (literally tickling the grooves of his hind with a comb) and also did great on belly lifts! Butt tucks do reveal he's skinny though as you can see every rib outline, ugh but he's gaining!

Here's some pics! Even one of my dog (he'll be 1.5 yrs next week!)

I am also stable sitting starting tomorrow afternoon until the day after classes start. I'm very excited to have credit for board, one less (chunk) thing to worry about, plus I get 5 days of Sky!!!! The downside is Lucas isn't allowed in the house so he'll be a porch dog for a few days (it has a/c)


----------



## Skyseternalangel

*Great news~!*

So I got my checks from past house sitting jobs and was able to start a moderately large emergency fund for both Sky and Lucas (Around $200). I also have enough left over to buy my very own hoof stand which will help with rasping Sky's rear hooves... they are extremely hard to hold and rasp without my knees shrieking out in pain.

But then no more 'extravagant' spending... saving what little I have left after for my own emergency fund.

An additional happy dance note, Sky is gaining well!! Less rib viewed from the front/back today. I'll take his approx. weight this afternoon and do his belly lifts and butt tucks.

Meanwhile I have become a pretty crabby person so I have decided to seek out dressage lessons on another horse every once in awhile so that I am not going stir crazy. I want Sky to be at least 1250lbs, ideally 1300lbs before I ride him again. And he's just shy of 1155lbs, so he's got a long way to go!

His supplement should be here next week... very excited!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

According to the weight tape sky weighs approximately 1180lbs. Who knows the accuracy of that but he's definitely gaining! We didn't do our exercises but we'll get to it tomorrow

I did rasp his heels which only took 10 mins at the most. So much better than multiple hours! And his previously contracted heels are looking more open. So excited
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Today the weight tape says Sky weighs 1200lbs! Yay!!! Again no clue if it's accurate but the gain alone makes me extremely happy! His ribs are barely seen now, only in the bright sun or in shadow... and I have a from-behind photo to share with you!!!

I ordered a hoof stand because my knees are very unhappy with rasping his back hooves, and the more I can do my rasping efficiently and the less damage my knees become the better. But I actually did really well today without one. I suppose it's because I'm only doing a few things versus EVERYTHING at once like before.

I also have a 60lb Vittes Vault coming for Sky's grain! A new boarder will be coming next week so I want to have all of Sky's grain organized and safely tucked away. I'll be getting 2 more in the future, they're $41 a pop!

I took Sky out to graze and have some pictures!!

I had a cute series of photos of Lucas, my pup, doing Paws up on the trailer, when Sky came over to sniff his tail. My dog's face was priceless!! But then my phone freaked out and the pictures are lost... bummer!

But I do have a cute photo series for you in my next post :grin: It almost makes up for the loss of my other one


----------



## Skyseternalangel

My dog recently learned "bring" and he'll bring whatever I point at :biggrin:


:biglaugh:


----------



## anndankev

Priceless !!!


So did you point at the rope, or at the horse?


----------



## Skyseternalangel

anndankev said:


> Priceless !!!
> 
> 
> So did you point at the rope, or at the horse?


The rope!

If I point to Sky, my dog doesn't have the building blocks (yet) to connect that 'if I pull the rope, it will bring the horse' but he does know it's connected to the horse, which is why he kept his body facing the horse hahaha

We're going to be working on that idea soon with a ball or a treat connected to a string under a couch or behind something, to see if he'll teach himself that tugging the string with his paw = bringing the treat to him


----------



## gunslinger

Sky looks good. Your hard work is paying off......I've been reading about your hoof issues and it appears you've got a good plan for taking care of that as well.

Good work! Job well done!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

gunslinger said:


> Sky looks good. Your hard work is paying off......I've been reading about your hoof issues and it appears you've got a good plan for taking care of that as well.
> 
> Good work! Job well done!


Thank you!!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Oh my gosh, I just had a CTJ with Sky. My boy is back!!!!!!!!!!

After our meeting, he happily backed his way into a stall, from outside to inside, and all the way around our barn. We've never done that before... and to top it all off he was using his muscles! No high head!

He's been eating up a storm, the buddy sourness has improved thanks to my due diligence on correcting it (aka regaining his attention so he doesn't trample me) so he's really looking good!!! No ribs today, and his belly is definitely sticking out! I saw a little from behind but his butt is so atrophied from lack of work, I'm not calling it a win yet!

His feet are getting better too, and I'm slowly understanding what I'm seeing now but since they started out unbalanced and distorted... I am not very certain I understand what really good hooves need to look like for Sky.

Here are two (lame) pictures!!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

*Tuesday was the worst day it could have ever been.*

It started badly with being attacked by a cat, it got worse with being over an hour late to work, being run/sent around campus for no appropriate reason, not eating at all, feeling like I'm in a sardine can in my first class of the day, having a class with someone that is hostile towards me, my phone dieing leaving me stranded, and my car battery dieing because my alternator is failing.

I started my day at 6:45am or so and ended it at 11pm, with no food.

Never again.... got a few quotes to fix my car. Depending on labor it is over $500, which I barely have for emergencies... so looks like my car repairs will be on hold until I can afford them without being broke.

Today was a lot better... one of my bosses even invited me to dinner Sunday night. I worked a little, had class, and played lots with Lucas my dog. He's doing so well, and listened so well today! I'm very happy with him!

Tomorrow I'm hitting work early before class, then being in my sardine can class again, and eventually going to someone's birthday party. Not really that excited, because I rather do my own thing, but it's one of those things you have to say yes to.

On a HORSE related note, finished house sitting for my new barn last night (that's who had to rescue me, sans working phone) and his new supplement arrived in the mail today!!! PRAY, CHANT, HUM that my horse likes it. It was NOT cheap!

And my hoof stand!!! It also came!!! I decided to save some money and go with the one that valleyvet recommended (but through amazon because PRIME!!!) and I'm impressed with how sturdy it looks. I haven't taken it out to view, because I rather assemble it at my barn!

No idea when I am going back there... depends on my car being fixed!


----------



## Roperchick

HUGSSSSSSS

sounds like a very.....hectic day. glad today was better. im always around if you need someone to vent to lady!

(and fingers crossed for Sky to like his supplement. i know that pain haha. ive been dumping out chicks good supp every morning when shes throws dirt in it....or poops in her feed tub haha)


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Today was stressful, I had a nice long cry and then a nap. Everything was going wrong again, and I let it get to me and create a full blown anxiety attack which I tried to combat with deep centered breathing. I completely fell apart in the privacy of my own room, though.

The hoof stand and supplement are both sitting in their boxes still. I found a place to take my car to, as they offer 12,000 mile warranty or for one full year. But when I took it there, they were closed.... and my car is dead... so it's staying there overnight and with a busted window already, it's a big fat target for burglary. 

After my cry, nap, and puppy snuggles.. I felt better. Took my dog on a walk and he got to play around in the dog run as well with other dogs. My friends came by and gave me hugs, to check up on me. So that helped too..

I can get through this, I just need my car to be fixed and back with me safe and sound.


----------



## anndankev

Hope you have a better day tomorrow, 
will your parents help with the car repair bill?


----------



## Skyseternalangel

anndankev said:


> Hope you have a better day tomorrow,
> will your parents help with the car repair bill?


Thank you

No they already gave me the money that was still needed for me to go to college this year. Car repair is on me... I just hope my car was fine all last night. I'm going to go stalk it in a minute until the shop opens.


----------



## gunslinger

Skyseternalangel said:


> Today was stressful, I had a nice long cry and then a nap. Everything was going wrong again, and I let it get to me and create a full blown anxiety attack which I tried to combat with deep centered breathing. I completely fell apart in the privacy of my own room, though.
> 
> The hoof stand and supplement are both sitting in their boxes still. I found a place to take my car to, as they offer 12,000 mile warranty or for one full year. But when I took it there, they were closed.... and my car is dead... so it's staying there overnight and with a busted window already, it's a big fat target for burglary.
> 
> After my cry, nap, and puppy snuggles.. I felt better. Took my dog on a walk and he got to play around in the dog run as well with other dogs. My friends came by and gave me hugs, to check up on me. So that helped too..
> 
> I can get through this, I just need my car to be fixed and back with me safe and sound.


Tell yourself....you're okay for now....at this moment you're okay.

One day at a time....if that's to long...one moment at a time......over and over....I'm okay right now....

Life is stressful some times......hang in there girl friend.....


----------



## Skyseternalangel

gunslinger said:


> Tell yourself....you're okay for now....at this moment you're okay.
> 
> One day at a time....if that's to long...one moment at a time......over and over....I'm okay right now....
> 
> Life is stressful some times......hang in there girl friend.....


That it is... I managed to get through yesterday and today's insane twists and turns.

My car is fixed... I have $20 to my name. I work tomorrow and Sunday, then Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, and Friday regularly... and every following weekend until October 3rd.

So I have money coming in, just very little down time... I can get through this I just need to stay focused on the end goal, which is financial independence and healthy animals and me.

I did get my car fixed... y'all wouldn't believe my luck. So I checked on my car, it was fine... I'm about to walk to the window to ask them to fix it... there was a sign up that said "CLOSED, AUGUST 21st 2015. Will reopen Monday"

I was fuming as that sign wasn't there last night when I was there at 6pm. Ugh! But I had enough and got picked up by a friend, she drove me back to school so I could go to my class, and then afterwards she jumped me and we took my almost-very-dead-yet-dieing car to another place, that fixed it in only a few hours!

The belt, alternator, AND battery were all compromised. It makes so much sense since my car was barely audible and wouldn't hold any charge for that long (5 minutes average)

I now have shiny new car parts, a nice working car, and it was under the $700 quote the nicer place gave me yet I get limetime alternator warranty, and 3 year for battery. YES.

So I went to the barn... and put my stand together (missing one bolt... ugh! to the hardware store I must go...) and opened up his new supplement which smells amazing... and got him out to brush him, doctor his wasp sites, and take care of his feet.

They're looking ok... still lots of work to do but I need to read up on hoof mapping before I even think about whipping out a knife!

I'm so frazzled, yet not.. most of my books are now in my possession and I'm getting the hang of classes again. 

But first, gotta get my room in liveable condition. Atm it's a pile of boxes and bags and piles of clean clothes that I need to figure out what to do with.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

*Just popping in to say...*

SKY HAS SMOOTH SIDES!!!! AND IS APPARENTLY 1247 LBS!!!! (I bet the weight tape is being generous, but still!)

And it's only been roughly 20 days!


----------



## carshon

Sky is looking so good! Glad the new barn is agreeing with him


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Just some random little updates

I've been doing my horse's hooves since I have yet to hear from a farrier. Just rasping and today I am aiming to map them out as my hoof knife came in the mail last night. You're welcome to stalk my page and find that thread in the hoof section...

Sky is still buddy sour; I actually have a thread going on for ideas on what else I can do to curb or put a stop to it.

A new horse moved in and he's also buddy sour, but Sky doesn't really pay much attention to him as he's completely in love with his older mare friend. 

The vittles vault is the most amazing thing ever. I'm probably going to order another one. 

I got paid and my summer job that wasn't paid is now paying again since it's the school year so I should be getting a check next week (!) but it'll be a small sum. I'm going to try to rebuild my emergency fund, since $10 per animal is not much of anything!

my car is acting funky again but it's running so I'm just going to leave it be. But if anyone has car experience, (Christy, gunslinger??) why is my base-line rpm not at 0? I found it going to 6rpm just accelerating normally, but if I step of the gas and it jumps in the engine (rrr RRRRRRR, that thing) it shoots into the red zone.....


----------



## gunslinger

Sky.....don't drive your car so hard.....you're already having issues with it so drive it like a little old lady......be easy on it....

I'm not sure I understood the problem......but, is your transmission slipping? Have you checked all your fluid levels lately?

Can you re-state it please? What kind of car is it? Year? Mileage?

Oh yeah.....Sky looks much improved.....I'm sure he appreciates the good, loving care you're giving him...


----------



## Skyseternalangel

gunslinger said:


> Sky.....don't drive your car so hard.....you're already having issues with it so drive it like a little old lady......be easy on it....
> 
> I'm not sure I understood the problem......but, is your transmission slipping? Have you checked all your fluid levels lately?
> 
> Can you re-state it please? What kind of car is it? Year? Mileage?
> 
> Oh yeah.....Sky looks much improved.....I'm sure he appreciates the good, loving care you're giving him...


I didn't intend to, just noticed that my rpm was off so I did a test to see what would happen if I added more gas and it shot off the charts. That's transmission? Shoot......

What fluid levels are you referring to? It's a Toyota Highlander, 2005. Just over 110,000 miles


----------



## Skyseternalangel

If you want to follow the hoof thread: http://www.horseforum.com/hoof-care/i-am-learning-rasp-hoping-trim-609578/page6/

I let Sky loose in the outdoor arena today and "free lunged him" which honestly was more like directing him so he worked both sides evenly... and he was a HOOT! He cantered, then shot up into a gallop and bucked at least 5 times, even farted! He's never done that before EVER. He's feeling SOOOOOOO good

He even moved out beautifully, floating.. landing either middle of hoof or heel... he was too fast to tell but he wasn't ouchy and he wasn't on his toes!!!! His hind legs were reaching underneath him all loose... it was beautiful to watch!!! 

My phone was low on battery, charging in the barn so that I could have enough juice to take a hoof picture for my other thread. Next time, though... I'll try and video it! It probably won't be as grand as this time around but he's still gorgeous eitherway!

He also wasn't as buddy sour, but my dog was person sour today. Kept yipping and driving me nuts while I was spending time with Sky... little poop.


----------



## Roperchick

Rpms really shouldnt get above 4 when shifting ime. And it it gets stuck between 3-4 then DEFINITELY a problem.

Like GS said, i would check your tranny fluid and oil level. And definitely baby it. If its hot, and if you may have gotten some bad fuel it will shift harder and it'll take longer to shift. 

Especially with vehicles UP there in mileage you really need to be easy on acceleration etc because the gears do wear out.

I find with my truck if you can kind of fluctuate the pedal...if its riding at 3500 and won't shift then let off a bit see of it will shift down then try again.

Best bet will be to take it to a shop


But to the original point. Baseline if you're idling should be somewhere from 0-1 and then riding about 2-3 when you're up to speed depending on your car that will change a bit but generally those are the safe areas.
(My truck guzzles tranny fluid like a fish outta water and idles at 1.5)

Sky is looking GREAT. I hope the new place is working out better than the old place! Sounds like y'all have a pretty good setup


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I didn't even know the transmission HAD fluid! I just know about oil... obviously different right? Is it something I could check on my own?


----------



## Roperchick

Yup. Its another dipstick under the hood. Should show on the diagram or be labeled.

You'll have your car running with it in nuetral and your parking brake.

Then you just check it like you would the oil. It should be pinkish fluid. Itll have fill lines for hot and cold (maybe)

If there's no pink fluid you're dry. Probably got a leak somewhere (like Fudd lol) if its ugly and black or brown,....TAKE IT TO THE SHOP. You can buy trans fluid pretty much everywhere. Walmart, O'Reillys autozone etc but I would get checked for a leak if its dry


----------



## gunslinger

I'm guessing you're over due for a transmission flush and filter change. Transmission fluid varies. Make sure you get the right fluid for your car. 

You can YouTube it and save money by doing it yourself.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel

*Fun belly pics!*

This is totally like preggo mare watch, but gelding version!

Only 3 days later!


----------



## Wallaby

Roperchick said:


> Its another dipstick under the hood.


hahahahahaha I know you didn't mean this the way I read it but hahahahaha. I'm crying.


----------



## Roperchick

i literally could NOT keep a straight face when i typed that.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

*Frustrating....*

Both pup and horse are down for the count! Lucas my pup hurt his little paw, no clue what happened but treating it appropriately and if it gets worse, vet wants to see him.

I'm leaving Sky be for a few days to see if it was my little stretches and exercises making his back sore... but pretty sure it's not as he seemed sensitive before I started doing them all the time

And my knees are hurting... but they're better today. Just no crouching for me or I can't get back up without intense pain

~~

Had a really great *sarcasm* wake-up text this morning that almost made me just call it a day and skip classes and mope... but I pulled my big girl pants on and just kept on going despite wanting to crawl under a rock. 

My car seems ok, haven't had time to check that dipstick yet but sure enough it'll happen..

Doing ok in my classes so far.... big assignment due in a few days though where I have to literally budget and create 8 full menus for every meal and tea of the day. So like.... I have my work cut out for me. Budgeting for x amount of people in {said type of market} is stressing me out, because my professor will take away points if our budget is off....

I'll be okay, just need to do a little each day


----------



## Wallaby

Skyseternalangel said:


> My car seems ok, haven't had time to check that dipstick yet but sure enough it'll happen..


Oh my gosh, I'm probably *the most* immature person in the world, but: You check that dipstick, girl! CHECK THE DIPSTICK. Check it. Check it, check that dipstick!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Wallaby said:


> Oh my gosh, I'm probably *the most* immature person in the world, but: You check that dipstick, girl! CHECK THE DIPSTICK. Check it. Check it, check that dipstick!


I am totally missing out on this awesome inside joke. The only other dipstick I know of is when you refer to a goofy person.


----------



## Roperchick

Wallaby said:


> Oh my gosh, I'm probably *the most* immature person in the world, but: You check that dipstick, girl! CHECK THE DIPSTICK. Check it. Check it, check that dipstick!



I've created a monster.


I may have a totally sick and twisted sense of what Emily is thinking. BUT. I think she's thinking Bowchickabowow lolol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gunslinger

Hope you're feeling better.....

As far a budgeting goes....just pretend it's real money.....and it's yours.....makes budgeting a lot easier....

I've been kind of worried about you......seems like your life right now is on the edge.....lots of stuff coming at you. I just hope you don't get overwhelmed....as it appears you have little money to work with.

I guess I didn't have much money at your age either....dang it....study hard...and then go make a wheelbarrow load of it....

Anyway....hang in there....


----------



## gunslinger

Roperchick said:


> I've created a monster.
> 
> 
> I may have a totally sick and twisted sense of what Emily is thinking. BUT. I think she's thinking Bowchickabowow lolol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh my.....baby sister.........Lol


----------



## Skyseternalangel

gunslinger said:


> Hope you're feeling better.....
> 
> As far a budgeting goes....just pretend it's real money.....and it's yours.....makes budgeting a lot easier....
> 
> I've been kind of worried about you......seems like your life right now is on the edge.....lots of stuff coming at you. I just hope you don't get overwhelmed....as it appears you have little money to work with.
> 
> I guess I didn't have much money at your age either....dang it....study hard...and then go make a wheelbarrow load of it....
> 
> Anyway....hang in there....


Thank you for caring about me! I am doing much better than I was before, and even more so than I was last year. I usually don't share when I'm having a tough time but lately it helps kind of get everything out on the table so I have room for more important stuff. 

A lot of stuff is typically always pilled on my plated but definitely a lot more costly things lately than before... but I'm doing ok. Having a billion part time gigs definitely helps. Last year I was on my own, and relying a TON on my parents which was not cool in my book but fine with them.

I get paid this Friday and another separate check next week for another thing... so it'll get done!

I just want my animals to be okay. I'm very upset that they aren't but that's another hatchet in a tree in my forest of other things to be concerned and busy with.

It's all good though


----------



## Skyseternalangel

*He is so sassy....and also a forgetful goof*

Someone forgot how to do everything today, and showd me his angry side for the first time

Apparently when one tries to bathe Sky and he is trying to have a nicker conversation with his friend, he gets very angry. He got his share of whoopings today.... I've never had to escalate this much. He's NEVER been angry in the 5 years I've owned him.

I want to keep this short, so I'll just say I think I want to work him in-hand so he understands the aids before I get on him. I'll be making a separate thread with that


----------



## Skyseternalangel

*Are you all ready for a REAL journal entry? You're about to get it...*

Today was a long day. 3ish hours of sleep, chores in the morning (love them), 3 cups of coffee, work... class, more chores (still love them) and then errands. After errands I hung out for a little before driving to pick up some pizza and head to the barn.

By that time it was 10 o'clock and my BO didn't mind me being there but I kept tensing every time I heard a noise or my phone go off as I'm pretty sure I have some sort of minor traumatic stress about boarding now due to my last situation that I don't want to screw up my current one, if you can follow my logic.

So I grab my horse, and immediately he's a big jerk. So we spend literally 10 minutes yielding to my pressure and backing up using his back and keeping his head down (which he finds MUCH easier than his usual slow-poke giraffe strung head shuffle) Then I work on halting, walking, halting, walking and if he tries to do something before me or doesn't follow, he got backed up FAST or he was asking to more forward FAST.

So after that song and dance, I get him in the cross-ties. I groom him, then spray him with fly spray and his marigold spray, and then brush his mane, tail, and forelock. I had given him a bath the day before so they were all super luscious.

Then I decided I was going to work on mapping his hooves, so I set about gathering all the items I needed:

My rasp
dawn dish soap
My hoof stand
A bucket and sponge
A toothbrush
Little wire brush
ACV
Hoof knife
Ruler
Sharpie marker
Phone to take pictures
Hoof brush to brush hooves between drying times

After I had everything out, I hosed his hoof, scrubbed dawn dish soap into every crevice with the toothbrush, and rinsed it off with the sponge. Once his hoof was dry, I set it down and moved him to a dry area so that he wasn't standing in wet footing. Soon after his hoof dried, and I meant to put ACV on there to treat it but it slipped my mind, and instead I went about mapping the hoof.

I was so confident and finished in good time... then I went to take photos and realized my mines were ALL crooked. Yes I had measured the right way but I guess since he was standing crooked and I wasn't parallel to his hoof, I had drawn them in crooked.... so that was annoying. I scrubbed his foot clean again, and mapped it again. That's when problems came up.

He is SOOOOOO buddy sour, you guys. EXTREMELY buddy sour. So buddy sour that I had to WHOOP HIS BUTT AT LEAST EIGHT TIMES IN TWENTY MINUTES FOR LIFTING HIS HIND FOOT TO STEAL THE ONE I WAS WORKING ON, LEANING ON ME, AND DANCING AROUND WHILE I WAS WORKING ON HIS FEET. I was seething with my control-freak self. I growled when he tries to take his foot away and when he did, he got corrected. By the 8th time, he stood still and I finished what I was doing (trimming the bars to find where they terminated) and tied him somewhere else so he could stand still and think things over.

He actually looked as though he was thinking, like "well she doesn't like when I do X, but I love my herd mates... and I can't ignore their nickers but if I do X then I get chased around or nailed" and stood quietly the whole time.

He was better when I went to work on his feet, but then one of this mares nickered and he began to LITERALLY shift around while I was working on his foot, and tried to steal it again.

When he did I grabbed it mid-air, growled WOAH, cut that out, and set it back on the stand. This happened two more times, and then he got whacked which snapped him out of it.

Then, he decided to slow-mo back up....one of my biggest pet peeves because he's just anticipating nothing basically. So he was untied ASAP (he barely had a chance to blink) and was urged forward at least 15 steps. He didn't do it again. He ignored the mare nickers.

Finally I got both feet done, sweat dripping off of me, and went to turn him out. This is when a new problem happened.... I'm going to go everywhere but where I am being directed. Aka a big horse equivalent of FUDGE YOU AND YOUR SUNDAE. So I got mad, and chased him, cutting him off and re-directing him. I had to slap his halter on the ground to get him to move. He kept going between both mares (on either side of the fence) and not through the gate. I finally got him and sent him through the gate. He balked, and I SCREAMED INTO THE NIGHT "GO THROUGH THE )^*&IHD:KLHDF GATE YOU MOTHER LOVER" and he did, and then I waited until we were both calm (took about 6 minutes for me as I was breathing so hard from sweating my pants off) and I walked him down. Of course he wasn't thrilled about that, but I stayed with him and jogged sideways to keep him in my "triangle" and eventually he walked up to me and I spent a lot of time stroking his head and his neck. When he was relaxed and I had enough, I walked away and he went back to grazing.

When I walked up to the barn again, both mares nickered thinking I was leading him. I growled and they both took off elsewhere.

I know I shouldn't be upset with them but I am. They are SO needy and Sky is acting like a complete fool. Don't get me wrong, I love my sassy and challenging horse but he could have trampled me today over nothing. He rather act like a freaking cutting horse than go through the gate? Really?! 

So now it's 2am, I came back about two hours ago but had things to do before then so I am just now getting to bed. And even then I have to stay up a little longer to take my dog out one more time because he has been an air head about potty breaks lately. He rather sniff around and then when I bring him back in, shortly after he remembers he has to use the bathroom really... so out we go again. It drives me nuts when I have to have him on the leash because he's SUPPOSED to be on crate rest but according to my dog crate rest is for chumps. Even in the crate he's a fool, so it's a losing situation. But he is doing better

I am planning to go out tomorrow morning and just........ see how he does on the ground. I might hop on him, might not. I don't really have a clue right now, but I DO know he's going to be very buddy sour...so I have to be prepared for that. His favorite thing to do to get his way is balk, spook sideways, or bolt. And lately he's been bucking on the ground. Yay to that cocktail of fun times that lie ahead.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

:loveshower: :loveshower: :loveshower: :loveshower: :loveshower:

Sky was fantastic today! Much better to collect from his run, much better on the ground, and an absolute rockstar _under saddle inkunicorn: inkunicorn: inkunicorn: inkunicorn: inkunicorn:

*Yes!!!! I rode him!!!

*_We rode for 25 minutes, with most of it being walk and then some trot and lots of transitions. We did lots of figures too, and he was great!! 

He's staying steady at 1240lbs, so I'm keeping my eye on if he starts dropping as I slowly introduce more work.

He seemed so much more peaceful, so I'm chalking it up to last night's romp around in the pitch black trying to convince him to go into his turnout, then later walking him down and loving on him. I mean, a good leader checks up on their herd members even after a harsh correction for blowing them off I suppose :lol:

Before we rode together, though, I worked with his feet which was exhausting. I feel like I was barely able to stay standing, and after I drank lots of water and sat down for 15 minutes, I felt okay but very sore. I felt so sensitive and it was great while riding because I could tell where and what every muscle of mine was up to. I didn't overthink posting, I didn't haul on him, I just put leg on, made sure to stretch it down but not brace it, and allowed him to carry me FORWARD. He didn't lose momentum going around turns either, which makes me super excited. We even did some stretchy walk <3 On both reins, he was super.

Love himmmmm, not one stupid moment on either of our parts and best yet, no buddy sourness!!! (Despite both mares calling their tails off)

Oh side note, rode in a halter and split reins as my bridle is nowhere to be found.

http://www.horseforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## carshon

I think his feet look much better in these pics


----------



## Skyseternalangel

carshon said:


> I think his feet look much better in these pics


And he's using them better too! I'm so proud of him.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Sky is allegedly 1267lbs today! And man, barely ANY ribs are seen or felt. He's developing such a lovely calmness around him. No buddy sourness which is amazing, because before it was all he had on his mind. He's amazing under saddle... horses were galloping through the field and rustling the leaves and he didn't panic. When I rode him I didn't ask for him to move on forward, just that he wasn't sludgy. He even felt so good he picked up a left lead canter.

I took video but it'll be awhile until it's ready to share. I want to freeze frame some pics because I think our temporary set-up is freaking beautiful on him.

His feet are MUCH better in the front and I can actually recognize the long toe from the TOP on the hinds. That weird abscess scar is almost to the bottom of his hoof wall now. I'm thinking next trim it will all come off with my rasp! We'll see!

What else... he isn't sore.... fits his saddle well and has been raising his back more readily without issues. More flexible to get his alfalfa biscuits... not as fussy.... he's better about putting his head down to get brushed or loved on.

I'm just very impressed with him, it's like we're old souls. There is a spookathon trail coming up in October/November. We are SO going. We get to dress up and then ride out in the cross country, kind of like fox hunting minus the fox and minus the hounds. I'm STOKED! 

Here are pics!!!

Ps: His wasp bites are literally gone! It took that long!! So happy he's good to go again. 

P.S.s: That last photo of him grazing, check out my dog's face. He's like "Please don't eat me, I just want to be friends"


----------



## carshon

the blue is beautiful and the shadow silhouette is just beautiful. I really enjoy your posts. Keep them up


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I think I want to get that silhouette one put on a canvas  video is up so I'll snag screenshots later!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious

I love the barrage of photos <3 He is absolutely beautiful! I'm also so glad to hear he is overcoming some of his vices <3


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Sky is holding steady at 1270lbs. I had plans to ride last night but had no time as the sun was already beginning to set. So instead I opted to work on his back hooves as the tire was grossly long. 
Oh my gosh I had no idea the trouble the long toe was causing on his right hoof. This is the hoof with the vertical crack, old abscess scar, and new abscess scar as well as severely stretched white line. So I began to map, and was rasping when the white line was actually red. Dark dark red. I was freaked but was upset that I couldn't do more for his long toe.. but that's a different topic. Long story short it's bruising apparently. 

So I finished the left rear and will continue to slowly work on the right rear with advice from hoof experts on my other thread. 
Still no call backs and I contacted 4 additional farriers.

Sky personality wise has been amazing. We've really been working on listening, being relaxed, not overreacting, and standing k#!^@* still. He's gotten not flexible, still no hollows around his either, croup seems more rounded, ribs are extremely hard to see, and he actually accepted his rear hooves into the cradle of the hoof stand this time!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel

*So I rode last night*

Mind you this was after yesterday's trim with the rasp (when I say trim I really mean light shaving or working on making sure things stay balanced...I don't own nippers) 

Sky was fabulous for most of the ride. Some of the ride he ignored my leg and I snapped because I am taking it too personally when it's literally just that he is testing me. It'd help if I have a whip

But I digress. He was FORWARD and swinging, we had good back muscle use for MOST of the ride. We did TURNS on the haunches AND forehand (!!!!!!!!!!!!!) and leg yielding (!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!) properly as I even have it on video! (Obviously we need polishing but I am very pleased!)

I didn't weight tape him but *I couldn't feel his ribs*. So THAT makes me happy! Also I couldn't feel any sharp edges along his back and his hips and tail end are rounder. Woo! His neck is even changing. He's less bulky on the bottom and more towards the top aside from the area just at the base of his neck. It'll happen gradually but _I am very pleased_!

But as per usual, I got way too intense and we could have stopped way ahead of where we did. It's funny when I ride, how things feel unfinished but looking at video you can see a clear spot where you're all "HEY, END IT RIGHT THERE. THAT WAS BEAUTIFUL" but the perfectionist crazy control freak in me always nags "We can do better"

But the part not on video, we did end on a good note so we got it there. Our halts got ugly because he was ignoring my cues and I had to grab the reins, and of course that was another "I snapped" moment that I immediately regretted but hey... live and learn. He didn't seem upset or amped up over that incident so thank goodness for that

Also, for the FIRST TIME EVER, I actually look cute on my horse. I shortened my stirrup leathers 2 holes and I honestly felt no difference (usually I feel cramped when I have shorter stirrups) but I did feel a difference of how much more present my leg was during the ride.

My arms, however, were stiff. I need to re-learn how to keep them by my sides but allow my elbows to move.

So.... you get a few screenshots. Because I feel brave sharing.

In order:

In the walk
Leg yield (there were many leg yields but this was our first one)
In the trot with bendy stretch cues (I didn't ask for a bendy trot, just for him to move off my leg into my rein)
In the trot!
Canter (he decided to pick that up)
Close up canter)
Trot after canter
Sassy canter (the one I shut down as he was ignoring my cue to move off leg....hence a TON of reach due to thinking it was a GOGOGO cue)
The last one is trot after Turns on haunches and forehand. Love how different it felt


----------



## tinyliny

sweet! in this photo, I just want to reach in there and bring your elbows back to your sides and have you raise your hands.









sometimes it looks like you are pulling back, when you want there to be more of a "holding" feel, if needed. you want to learn how to shorten your reins, lengthen them too, so that you can have that position of holding him wihtout having your whole arm come way back and hands down. 
when he's doing better, bring your hands closer together, too. 
"Hands together for a together horse".

better leg position here:








you have it under you nicely, though heel is up becuase my gues is you are trying to push him over. put your hands up and thumbs up, and don't look so far off to the side and I'd call this a nice shot!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

tinyliny said:


> sweet! in this photo, I just want to reach in there and bring your elbows back to your sides and have you raise your hands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sometimes it looks like you are pulling back, when you want there to be more of a "holding" feel, if needed. you want to learn how to shorten your reins, lengthen them too, so that you can have that position of holding him wihtout having your whole arm come way back and hands down.
> when he's doing better, bring your hands closer together, too.
> "Hands together for a together horse".
> 
> better leg position here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you have it under you nicely, though heel is up becuase my gues is you are trying to push him over. put your hands up and thumbs up, and don't look so far off to the side and I'd call this a nice shot!


 You're a genius. I took your advice and he was incredible tonight!!!! Video didn't work (ugh) but I don't care because I felt a difference!

Hopefully the next ride's video works so I can see and share the difference (!!!!! <3 )


----------



## Skyseternalangel

*I am so proud*

Today's ride was short and sweet. Only 22 minutes according to camera!

I am just going to leave this here as our proudest moment of our ride:


:loveshower:

:blueunicorn:


----------



## Skyseternalangel

*Yesterday was tough*

So I took advice of members once again and by the end of the ride I realized that it wasn't working. After I left the barn I realized that I can't change riding habits of 10+ years for Sky in one ride. I can't expect him to bend right off the bat when he's been stiff and rigid basically his entire riding career. 

So the next time I ride him, I'm going to do things in small doses, and end on a good note, because yesterday was anything but.

HOWEVER one really cool thing came out of our frustrating ride: we not only sidepassed at the walk, and did half a walking pirouette (his hind end barely moved, it was really cool) but he wanted to canter and I pushed him into it and it was literally the best canter we've ever had. He was going his better way, but my awful way. My legs weren't clamped, I had my knees held off of the saddle every now and then to keep them down, I was relaxed, my butt stayed in the saddle, and it gets better: We were almost collected. We went from a big forward canter to a slow slow slow very lifted canter that I breathed into a trot (didn't fall down into it) and it was amazing. Mind you we are just riding in a halter and leadrope for reins. 

I wish the video had worked, so I could obsessively watch it over and over, and share it, but it didn't. But he wasn't stiff, I asked for inside bend which was given to me in small increments, and I didn't have to big half halt.

I pray that our next ride we get the same beautiful canter. He keeps initiating it, instead of moving out in a bigger trot (I think he thinks that is what I want) so I just go with it.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Update: Purchased a bit to try out. My friend is lending me her bridle which may or may not fit his big noggin but I figure why not try

Also I bought some farrier gloves from Wells Lamont. Excited for them to arrive


----------



## SaraM

He looks so, so much better in these pictures!! I've been stalking your journey a little bit, and his weight looks so much better, his energy looks better, and you guys look so much happier together. 

Maybe the bit was causing a lot of problems with you two, he looks so much better bit less; when you do get a new bridle, make sure you try a lot of things so you two keep looking so good!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

SaraM said:


> He looks so, so much better in these pictures!! I've been stalking your journey a little bit, and his weight looks so much better, his energy looks better, and you guys look so much happier together.
> 
> Maybe the bit was causing a lot of problems with you two, he looks so much better bit less; when you do get a new bridle, make sure you try a lot of things so you two keep looking so good!


Doesn't he just shine? I think you're right about the bit. I ordered him an oval link with great reviews but I am definitely going to try a slew of different ones, and also stay more out of his mouth. In the past I didn't ride him correctly. I thought I was but honestly I was nervous of him losing control so I kind of locked up and bunched up so that prob. didn't help. In these photos I was focused on him staying relaxed and forward whereas other rides I was scared and trying to slow him down because he just really wanted to stretch his legs and my confidence couldn't cope ha! 

I hope that we keep having good rides. A million things have changed since I last rode him: his diet including amazing supplement, his living situation, his farrier care and feet health, my way of approaching issues, different methods of ground work, overall health and weight, lack of bit so increased level of trust, and I am so out of shape ha! but I am re-learning to ride properly, including keeping my leg underneath me and not forcing the post. It's very hard lol!

But it's paying off, I am braver than I was last time too. Even when things get hairy I say to heck and push him forward. Yesterday I noticed the saddle getting tight around his wither so I think he's ready for the next size up of gullet!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

*Today's ride*

So today's ride was different. We rode in a different gullet (he went from a medium narrow to just a good ol meidum!) and wow he moved beautifully but he seemed spooky and therefore stiff. I focused on lots of bending and lateral moving. He broke into canter once and it didn't feel pretty, but man he was forward. I was trying to rebalance in in the screenshot below. Obviously the opposite of round but he was using his back!! I feel the more we do it, the better he'll get.

I also had to dismount 5 times due to my dog being a pest. Sky was amazing the entire time, so that rocked. I tried my friend's bridle on him and it fit for the most part, just a little snug. His trial bit arrives this week  It's a Gina Miles oval link bit, same type as last time just a different brand. We'll see how he goes in it. It's also a loose ring which, in the past, he despised. But who knows! I am just trying to reduce what he can brace against.

I think I just need a little more practice and re-muscle building until we're ready for an instructor again.

I didn't encourage roundness, just wanted him to have bend through his body and MOVE forward. No stickiness


----------



## Skyseternalangel

So the bit arrived, & I lunged him at first and then figured I'd try to ground drive to see what his reaction would be before I got on him. He actually ground drove fairly well for me never doing it with him and I made sure I was safe about it. He moved beautifully at the walk. I felt safe enough to get on him, but I still had reins attached to the halter as my emergency stop in case it didn't work out. As it turns out, he was actually very sensitive to the bit but wasn't aggressive or violent in any way. Even when I stopped him hard as a trial. The emergency reins ended up being more of a nuisance so I might try without tomorrow and if things go wrong I'll try and one rein stop him at least. Overall it was a very good ride and a short one at that. 
Regarding the bit it wasn't necessarily too small but it was snugger than I'd like so I've ordered the next size up to see if I like that fit better. 
We didn't canter but if he does well in the trot for a few days we'll give it a shot!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Ohhh this sassy sassy horse.

Day 2 with the bit, it went okay. There wasn't any violence except 2 doses of shot-lived-spooking (at flying sand bits) and one attempt to rear because he was angry that I didn't like the way he halted so I kept asking him to slow down with my posting and then bracing my back every step he took and not using rein pressure but still pushing him forward into the halt.... he did not like it. But we recovered after I whacked him with my legs and opened the rein for him to leg yield into and then we were back to attempting to stop again. 

He was so angry though, so I'm not sure how I feel about the bit or the success of the ride (I rode for 15 minutes after free lunging his pants off due to him being a spooky mess) but we had beautiful parts and he wasn't trying to kill me so that's a plus


----------



## gunslinger

Why are you changing bits?


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I'm not really, my bridle was stolen so I am simply trying to find one that works
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel

*We had such a good ride!*

Day 3 in the new bit (clearing something up, it's new because I literally just bought it this week, to replace the one that was attached to my bridle which was stolen some time ago)

He is working so beautifully in it! Sensitive is something my horse has never been, but with this bit and my timing releases, he is VERY SOFT and it's LOVELY! Even in a bridle with a flash. And a loose ring bit.

We stuck to walk and trot today, working on bending and laterally moving and being forward. He definitely doesn't want to go forward. My whip can't get here fast enough!!!!!!!

But he was trying his heart out and he was beginning to enjoy what I was asking him. But something he didn't like, was bending whilst on a circle. He got SO MAD so that's something we'll be working on more.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Day 4, another great ride! Mr tried to pick up canter but I half halted and asked for more forward and he went back to trotting nicely

But oh wow, he does NOT want to bend to the right (his stiffer direction). We got there by the end of the ride, but wow.... at one point he tried crowhopping away from contact, he was ignoring my (very tired at this point) leg but eventually I got him at least trying to. 

I think we're going to focus more on that in small doses. 

He's coming along nicely though!!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Here's a pic from this morning's ride!!


----------



## carshon

He is looking great! His new home really agrees with him!~:loveshower:


----------



## Skyseternalangel

carshon said:


> He is looking great! His new home really agrees with him!~:loveshower:


Amazing what happens when you actually feed a horse, and do their feet properly, right?

I'm so proud of him... he's a pusher. He pushes through all the bad parts in his life, no matter how small, and comes out beautifully


----------



## Skyseternalangel

These pics are from Sunday October 4th!

I haven't ridden him since due to this being midterms week and the organization I was initiated into has a ton of events this week

He's got an itty bitty topline coming in!!!

:blueunicorn::blueunicorn::blueunicorn:


----------



## Zexious

I posted on your other thread, but he's really looking great <3


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Zexious said:


> I posted on your other thread, but he's really looking great <3


Thank you! Seeing his itty bitty topline is my favorite thing, because it's showing me that he's working hard and it's paying off!

And the no rib showing makes me so giddy, and his round filled in butt....

SO HAPPY!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

So I was all excited: my whip came, new breeches came!!! I was thrilled to ride with it, and then I forgot it at home. Thus we plodded around for 90% of the ride. But it's okay, because he needs to plod sometimes as I am asking him to do something hard (flex to the right) and if he plods, he's more relaxed about actually giving me what I want.

BUT!!!!

I really really really need him forward, so from here on out... unless we're sitting the trot, NO PLODDING!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

*Wow I love my whip*

Tonight my horse was forward and only needed maybe 3 touchups with the whip. The biggest was forward. He'd ignore my leg and I'd tap him once... no response.... tap him a little firmer and he'd suck in air quickly (almost like a gasp) and simultaneously pick up speed.

I also tried some no stirrup work at the end of our ride! The camera filmed it but it was so dark outside you can't see anything :sad: So that's a bummer, but I didn't die and neither of us were tense. I did about 8 strides each way, and called it good. It wasn't a tiny jog either! I'd say it was just a step below working trot 

Rasped my boy's feet and he managed to hurt himself by backing into the hoof-stand due to being fidgety AFTER I was done with him. He was bleeding pretty good on his right hind leg, so I had a mini panic about that until my BO helped me out. 

Sky is looking so great :loveshower: Here's some pics. My dog is also included because he was just being a goob. Take a close look. Not only did he squeeze into a cat bed, but he also stole my horse's treats and made himself a little snack later pile.


----------



## SwissMiss

Skyseternalangel said:


> Seeing his itty bitty topline is my favorite thing, because it's showing me that he's working hard and it's paying off!
> 
> And the no rib showing makes me so giddy, and his round filled in butt....
> 
> SO HAPPY!


He does look good!

And I can fully understand the giddiness about disappearing ribs and filled in butt :wink:.


----------



## gunslinger

Whip? Poor little horsey.....


----------



## Skyseternalangel

October 10th, my horse was both amazing and idiotic in the same breath!

I decided it was a beautiful day for a trail ride, but since we hadn't been on one together in awhile I decided it was better to make it an in-hand trail ride. I asked my friend to join me and she brought my dog along. 

My dog and Sky were amazing. The trail was rougher than I anticipated. Lots of steep inclines, minimal grass, dry river bed crossings, low hanging limbs, lots of fallen trees, logs... overgrown pathways.

Sky went everywhere that I lead him, no hesitation. He even stepped over the biggest log without fear. I was so proud of him!

Then we turned around, because my friend and I were not keen on seeing how much more difficult the trail became and it was nearing 6pm. We set out on the trail just after 2.

We were just under 2 miles away from my barn when my horse took off at a dead gallop. I made the stupid mistake of not paying him much attention because he was doing so well. I was so worried about him, because it was a crazy trail and he could have easily fell down a ditch. I walked (then ran) after him on foot, for roughly 2 miles. I was exhausted!!! I was trying hard not to panic, calling for him every few strides I took. Well thank goodness he's a smart cookie as he knew exactly which crazy path to take to get to a pair of horses we passed on the way. I was fortunate that someone managed to catch him, though they had called the sheriff because they thought there was a fallen rider somewhere on the trail. They had also left a message for my BO as she's the only other person with horses in the area...

Needless to say when I called him as I was leaving the mouth of the trail entrance, he was standing next to a woman with his entire leg propped up in the air, and scarlet across his chest. We had to walk back to the barn, which was very close but on gravel road. He was so sore and I felt really bad, but I was also mad (I know, petty of me) that he did that to himself.

Got him washed up and the cuts were minor, and he had a ton of stickers on his legs. I felt for heat and there was only heat on his lh heel bulbs. I doctored him up and tucked him in to bed. I notified my BO and apologized for worrying her.

The next day I gave him off because I figured that was the best choice, but this morning I checked up on him. He is putting full weight on the lh but seems stiff. I doctored him again, fed him an apple for letting me pick his hooves and walk him to see if he was gimpy, and tucked him back in his stall.

I'm hoping it's just sore muscles, but I'll have the vet out at week's end just to be safe.

I love my horse, but he can be so dramatic. Never in a century would I have thought he would happily lead where I asked him to go, even harder obstacles, as he's very stubborn. So in the same day our relationship grew and also detracted thanks to his buddy sour antics. 

Anyway I appreciate jingles that he feels better soon


----------



## Bondre

Gosh, poor you! That must have been the worst half hour while you were looking for Sky. Sorry to hear he's bashed himself up a bit, but I imagine he's just a bit bruised and stiff from his cross-country gallop. 

Last month I took my horse out too close to dusk, she was very freaky and I had to get off and lead her. All the way home I was worrying what would happen if I couldn't hold her, as she was pulling and generally scared and misbehaving. Fortunately we got home in one piece. On reflection, I think it's easier to control them from the saddle than on the ground. 

I hope Sky doesn't get worse about going on trails because of this scare.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jenkat86

That is the absolute worst feeling in the world. Not having your horse in hand and knowing they are freaking out, getting into God know's what!


----------



## tinyliny

did he just suddenly bolt so that he ripped the rope out of your hand? had he been exhibiting warning signs that he was becoming anxious baout going home?

I can imagine how stressed you must have felt , running down the trail after him. last year, when I got dumped off of X and he took off for home, all I could think of was the road between us and home, and how two horses in recent years had run home and been hit and killed. it was the worst day of my riding life.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Bondre said:


> Gosh, poor you! That must have been the worst half hour while you were looking for Sky. Sorry to hear he's bashed himself up a bit, but I imagine he's just a bit bruised and stiff from his cross-country gallop.
> 
> Last month I took my horse out too close to dusk, she was very freaky and I had to get off and lead her. All the way home I was worrying what would happen if I couldn't hold her, as she was pulling and generally scared and misbehaving. Fortunately we got home in one piece. On reflection, I think it's easier to control them from the saddle than on the ground.
> 
> I hope Sky doesn't get worse about going on trails because of this scare.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I was so scared, and trying so hard not to have a full blown panic attack. My friend was with me so I was divided between leaving her and following after Sky. I came up with the idea of leaving my trail-savvy dog with her so she wouldn't get lost. He is an amazing dog, he isn't even 2 yet and can track my scent easily.

I agree, on the ground you are but an ant. Under saddle you at least have some influence on the direction you are going to, as you can cue for laterals or turns or even kick them up a notch.



jenkat86 said:


> That is the absolute worst feeling in the world. Not having your horse in hand and knowing they are freaking out, getting into God know's what!


I seriously was thinking the absolute worst in the world, which didn't help the situation at all. There were a lot of paths leading back so I had to recall from memory which ones to take. It's amazing that he just knows, and that he barely scraped himself up (minus the poor left hind soreness)

Never want to experience that again



tinyliny said:


> did he just suddenly bolt so that he ripped the rope out of your hand? had he been exhibiting warning signs that he was becoming anxious baout going home?
> 
> I can imagine how stressed you must have felt , running down the trail after him. last year, when I got dumped off of X and he took off for home, all I could think of was the road between us and home, and how two horses in recent years had run home and been hit and killed. it was the worst day of my riding life.


That is super scary! I was very worried about him getting hit by a car... or plowing into one as he gets very disconnected when he bolts

As for his signs, the entire trail (it was almost 5 hours we were out there, I honestly had no working phone and completely lost track of time) he was very good. No nervous breathing, no jigging... there was ONE instance where we had stopped so we could evaluate which path to take and he chose that time to neigh as loudly as he could to see if his pasture buddy would answer, or the horses he saw when we are in the arena (our neighbors) and he probably heard their response but I sure didn't! But that's all he did the entire time. He didn't fight me, even slowed down so I could stay with him even when my friend took over leading him. He was GREAT!

But I think he noticed I was really tired and not paying attention, and he saw his opportunity to leave. That dang horse cleared fallen trees, and he hasn't been training for that, so I'm sure paired with the sharp rock, uneven round, steep inclines and declines... he was VERY sore.


----------



## gunslinger

It was the whip....he knew you bought one....even if you didn't show it....

Pooooooor Little horsey.....


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Update, he started to seem better but today there is a slight head bob at the trot. I'm feeling sick to my stomach. We are scheduling the vet out soon
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Well the vet came out yesterday! She was great to talk with

Mr got his teeth floated, stool sample taken for analysis, and after his extensive lameness exam where both his stifles and hocks tested positive, we both agreed that injecting his stifles would be good for him.

She thinks the event just exasperated normal wear and tear. She gave him a shot of previcox and has him on stall rest for a handful of days, with bute. 

Friday he's able to go into light work, so I'll lunge him for a few and see if I feel he's good to go.

The liniment I ordered still hasn't come in, so that's annoying! The company only has an email and so far hasn't responded. I went through paypal so at least I can dispute it there if I still haven't gotten it by next week.

Some pictures. The first is him after 3x the normal dosage.. he even got dorm! He was goofy about his teeth floating, twisting his head and playing with the spector.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

HE BUCKED ME OFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am so happy!!! He was sound today for light lunging and I wanted to cool him off bareback. So I am getting him to stand there and he is great so I hoist myself up on my tummy a few times and slide off. Then I go to swing my leg over and my heel touched his butt and he BOLTED BUCKING, 3 big bucks which I stayed on and then as soon as he stopped I fell off hahaha!!!

It was amazing. I got right back on him and he was great that time, and I cooled him off..

The downside is my left knee is swollen and I have a few swollen areas on my arms, but otherwise ok! I didn't try and catch myself but I did bang my wrist (r) on the ground.

He was so great though..... love him and happy he's sound again!!!


----------



## evilamc

Only YOU would be happy he bucked you off, lol!!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

So two days later and my body is screaming at me. The swelling has gone down significantly but moving my arms, torso, or legs causes me extreme pain. Is that normal?


----------



## tinyliny

Yes. It's always two days after the event that you feel the worst . Tomorrow you will start to feel better.


----------



## gunslinger

See what the whip does? 
Pooooor little horsey.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Foxhunter

*Gunslinger*

Why all the reference to the whip and poor little horsey?

Seems a very immature comment to make and keep repeating.


----------



## tinyliny

he's just teasing her in a good natured way. that;s his way, it's not meant to be rude at all. right , Gun?


----------



## gunslinger

tinyliny said:


> he's just teasing her in a good natured way. that;s his way, it's not meant to be rude at all. right , Gun?


Well of course.....sky's one of my favorites....pooooor little abused....horsey....

That said....I'd never hit Miss Lacy with a whip......

Now Jack.....sigh....he's a different story....

You know I'm just kidding with you don't you sky?


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Went ahead and lunged Sky this morning. He was a freight train on the lungeline, I'm guessing from all the energy

He looked a little stiff at the beginning but smoothed out a lot and kept trying to slow-bolt into a canter.

I came back later the same day and rode him, doing lots of walking but trotting too. He seemed okay, but I might save up and have his hocks injected to see if that helps.
I hate injecting a horse's joints, it feels unethical on some level but I know it's also helping him.


----------



## SaraM

Idk how much it will cost to inject joints, but I had amazing success with adequan with my boy. It's also not cheap, but the only thing I've ever seen night and day differences with. Might be worth asking about.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel

SaraM said:


> Idk how much it will cost to inject joints, but I had amazing success with adequan with my boy. It's also not cheap, but the only thing I've ever seen night and day differences with. Might be worth asking about.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



I'll look into it

I showed my latest video to a couple members and they all report he looks much better than before. I think I'm just paranoid and so I'm "seeing" things that aren't actually there


----------



## Skyseternalangel

So yesterday the arena was soup! Sky instead got a spa day and I trimmed some of his bars down. Those hind feet grow so much faster than the fronts. I read somewhere that if that happens, to leave it alone and the horse will take care of it. Well so far that isn't the case, I think because Sky lives on soft ground so there isn't much of a way to do that.

He is however developing some concavity!!!!!! I am soooo excited!!! I just need to keep on with things, and not get ahead of myself.

I did some 2 belly lifts and 2 sets of butt tucks. I had him hold the position and he seemed to be happy to do it, which is great!

I am seeking out an instructor for the winter, since it looks like I'll be here as my visa to visit my family overseas was declined. I am actually relieved since I have a dog sitting gig right after Christmas and this means not boarding my dog for 20+ days and leaving Sky to lose conditioning.

Well without further ado, here are some pics from yesterday. He's getting fuzzy and no ribs to be seen  Also his muzzle is like the size of my face. Kind of freaky to think about!

He's been really lovey dovey and wanting to be around me lately. The last photo of him in the doorway is how he has been coming up to greet me lately. Ears forward and energetically stepping.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Rode Mr today! The arena was much less soupy and had great traction.

I lunged him both directions for a good 15 minutes, with his quarter sheet on. I've never actually seen him wear it... it's a little small but it was fine. We focused on circles, bending, and working his back. Lots of transitions, and whip pointing to different parts to yield. He actually did REALLY WELL!!! He did lots of canter trot and trot canter transitions. His walk to trot were amazing.. very powerful and using his hind. Trot to walk was all over the place, but his halts were precise and within the realm of square (one foot out of place) so I'm pleased!

Then I hopped on, sans quarter sheet, and had a lovely ride. 22 glorious minutes long, with lots of trot, some walk, and then I gave stirrupless a go for 2 full laps around the arena and 1 20m circle at the trot. There's a video on my other thread.

What I really liked about this ride was I wasn't pulling him at all (though he did try and pull me a few times) and we worked past things that would normally make him spook. Some horses and loud cars passed by the road next to our arena, which is shielded by a large brush area. Some branches (that darn low hanging one) brushed my coat and made a hissing sound which made him tense up for a second but he calmed down after I pushed him forward.

We had nice bend, and I focused on keeping my leg beneath me, and my hands and reins at proper length and place. I tried not to over post and just focus on my knee pointing down, not bracing my feet against the stirrups.

He was quite sensitive, only used the whip once and that was at the walk to get him to move along instead of attempt to balk. 

Hoping to build on each ride!  Next time I'm trying for 1 20m circle each direction stirrupless, and so on!

P.S it's been a month in this new bit and I have to say he seems to like it now that I have the bridle sorted out on the right holes and whatnot. He's soft and I don't have to be too harsh with my half halts. He's gaping and chewing less, and barely braces against it. HAPPY!


----------



## Bondre

Sounds like everything is going well! He's pleased to see you, working nicely, his feet are improving... well done! 

That last photo of him coming through the barn door is fantastic. A real pro shot.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel

So I went to check on him tonight. Today was one of those days where everything was just a little off. I woke up from a nightmare that was extremely disturbing in nature, I couldn't find clean work clothes so I wore an interesting ensemble, my classes were not their usual structure and thanks to a rambling professor during my lab that was literally going to take maybe 30 minutes to do but ended up being 3 hours, by the time I got there it was dark and not a good idea to ride. So I lunged instead. I have plans to get up early, get my board money out, run to TSupply, and then head to the barn to be there by 9am. My BO now have set hours of visitation... 9am to 9pm. Well that makes it very hard to not only ride my horse, but see him in general thanks to the billion other things in my schedule.

The arena was not level at all. There were dry patches, deeper patches, thin patches, and very muddy patches. All I wanted to do was work on transitions and just get him moving comfortably and relaxed.

All he wanted to do was trot till his legs got all confused and started tripping all over the place. It was about 15 minutes into one direction that he finally began to listen, and by the end he halted nice and square on the front after giving me a nice canter, trot, and walk. 

So we switched directions, and he seemed sassier this direction. It took him no time at all to canter nicely after he had been walking and trotting, but after that he refused to halt so we did a lot of trot walk walk trot transitions and then attempted halt. After awhile he decided to try and kept giving me the same leg placement, so I asked him to redo it and only when he gave me square on the front did we end the session. His trot to walk did go better to the right than it did when we first started to the left.

Then I brought him inside after we walked all over the arena multiple times, to cool off, and he looked like a shag rug. I let him stand and put my things away, and then curried him so that some of the sweat was off. He got a plethora of cookies because he deserved them, and I picked his feet. Definitely due for a trim but I'm trying to figure out when I can actually do it as not only am I notoriously slow but I will be tired afterwards and rather not do it late at night. Maybe I can do fronts in the morning and rears at night in the same day...

Sky seems content around me, so that makes me happy. He even puts up with my sassy attitude when he tries to escape me cleaning out his nose. He's such a man, lol!

One thing I did notice is he is starting to lose that filled-out look again. I think it might be muscle since we haven't ridden much in the past 4-5 weeks, so I'm hoping once we start that again he'll be good to go...


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Well I got to ride! Sorta...

Let's just be honest, I had less than half the arena to use thanks to the rain we've been having.

But thanks to the narrow space we had to work with, Sky and I worked on bending around turns and not losing speed. 

I also tried not to throw contact away accidentally but just on breaks. I added a little resistance at the walk as my contact in the past has been iffy at best, and it helped.

I also did three laps of trotting without stirrups including those tighter turns and he did beautifully! I was a little less bouncy but still have a lot of improvement until I do a full no-stirrup session


----------



## Skyseternalangel

So last night's ride wasn't as magical as 2 rides before but I did feel less posty than before!

I've decided to try and incorporate some canter work in small doses so that we break up the trotting as he does love it but he's also itching to canter and I really want to go back to that no-contact canter we had before..


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Here are some photos, he's starting to get his winter coat (but is also shedding?) and has lost some of his topline when he had off for so long but his neck is less upside down!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

*Ughhh*

So I found this amazing flashback series from a trail ride I took in New Zealand 2 years ago today. It was 2 glorious hours and I was on Raz, the biggest one they had.

I miss having such a good leg position... I need to get back to that!

We went through countryside where we got a good gallop in, and crossed a riverbed, then went and got some time in at the beach. Had a big long canter there before stopping at a local café for some hot chocolate. Then we mounted up and headed back.

The last photo is just to give you an idea of his size. I'm 5'6.

To get an idea of Sky's size:


----------



## Skyseternalangel

*November 10th 2015*

Today was a beautiful day. The sun was shining yet there was still a crisp chill in the air. 

I was itching to ride, and my attitude as of late was suffering because it had been so long.

Sometimes I let things bottle up inside of me and I become agitated, distant, anxious, sad, angry, nervous, doubtful... 

Well riding takes that all away. 

I arrived at the barn in a rush of nervousness. I had so many negative thoughts in my mind that I failed to see the stop sign ahead of me and slammed on my brakes before skidding into the intersection. Thankfully no one was there, aside from a lady who had her blinker on in the turn lane. She very cautiously motioned for me to go, after I had done the same for her.. trying to salvage any wits and appear calm and collected.

I drove off after I swallowed my heart back down my throat and tried to focus on staying below the speed limit.

I arrived at the barn and just seeing my horse made me glow with warm-fuzzies. And speaking of warm fuzzies, he had turned into a polar bear plushie since the last time I saw him.

I went and pulled in, scoffing at how silly I was to almost die and forget to grab my purse after I was making my way out of my car the first time, before I stamped towards the barn door, turned the knob, and entered.

It was quiet for about 2 seconds when the barn dog came rushing towards me, planted his butt down firmly, and wagged the tip of his tail. I immediately loved on him, dishing out scratches and cooing his name. Then out pops the BO who scared me half to death. I just wasn't very focused today. I was in my own world, belittling myself every chance I got.

Let me talk about that for a moment.

On the drive to the barn, I thought back to all the rides I've ever had on every horse I've encountered in my life. Then I've thought about how my position has gotten worse over time, and it made me upset. So upset that I wasn't even aware of what I was doing, which was beyond foolish of me. It was downright dangerous.

So the BO interrupted those thoughts and we talked a little bit about her new horse and how he had destroyed everything that she put on him in less than 5 minutes, even snub-tied. We talked about how narrow he was, and low to the ground vs how big this Percheron I had seen on this very forum was and then how Sky was just perfect in height and build for me.

As we talked, I groomed and tacked up Sky, making snide comments about how now I'd have to be careful not to shock him with static electricity as I felt a zap course through my left hand. I also paused our conversation with phrases like "He better be good" and "it's been awhile since we've ridden" which was interesting to recall now.

I walked him out to the arena, bidding goodbye to my BO and closing the door behind us once Sky had cleared the door frame and walked around me to heel by my left side. We entered through the gate and I picked his hooves, fixed his girth, and draped the reins past his erect ears and over his neck. He was breathing softly and his muscles were slack.

I positioned the chair to where he was standing awkwardly and decided to put my stirrups down a hole. I was posting so high with them shorter and felt like I needed to quit that right now even if my leg would be like a noodle all over the place. It was something I just needed to try to settle my doubts

I then mounted, and got situated before shortening my reins a little bit and asking him to move forward. They draped delicately on each side of his neck and my hands stayed close together. He was not very forward but I didn't chastise him with my legs or push him with my seat. I just took what he gave me and built on it.

Every step I focused on my position, I slowly and smoothly shortened my reins cm by cm until they were a good length. I used my legs to push him a little more into the contact but I did not spring a huge change upon him or get frustrated with him for not giving to me right away.

It felt peaceful, and he responded beautifully. He didn't chomp, he didn't steal, he marched. Maybe it wasn't as forward as I wanted but he did it regardless.

We then trotted, and it was a forward yet not quite a working trot. The arena still had spots of deep mud and despite being multiple days of no rain, the ground stayed soft and pliable. He didn't like moving over it and I didn't blame him.

But we trotted, and we focused on not over bending to the left, and bending a little more to the right. We focused on my legs staying underneath me, stretching into the stirrup not pushing against it, hands staying quiet, elbows slightly bent, fingers closed but adjusting for half halts, leg on when it was needed and positioned to ask the haunches to bend around my inside leg, my shoulders back, tailbone tucked under my spine slightly, relaxed wrists, and chin up. 

It was a lot to keep organized, but every step I felt every part of my body reacting to his thrust of momentum and the reaction that followed. 

But it was the best ride we've ever had.

After working for around 35 minutes, I crossed my irons over his neck and experienced amazing stirrupless sitting trot for 5 laps, where I did circles, serpentines, changes of direction, and trot to walk and trot to halt transitions each way. It was... amazing.

He was amazing

And I didn't reach for my stirrups once. :loveshower:


----------



## Skyseternalangel

*We had the most amazing ride yesterday*

Yesterday was a very long and stressful day. I had to get to the barn. 

And I'm so glad I did! Sky was by himself, and was so excited to see me. I got him groomed, and lunged him since I was not sure how the arena would be. It was quite dry and needed to be badly dragged but he moved fine. He was very relaxed, it was great!

After I lunged him, I tacked him up outside and was about to get on when I realized my usual chair had walked off somewhere. So I spotted two little platforms, not even 2 inches high, and stacked them. It was the best I could do, and he stood there standing. I basically was ground mounting!

Since I had just lunged him, we moved through the walk and soon were trotting. He was just so relaxed! No giraffe head, no spooking, no snakey slithery falling out of either shoulder

WE EVEN CANTERED!!! And it was glorious. As trotted tons stirrupless, and he even tried to go into canter, but I told him no I am not ready for that, and didn't slam on his back once.

I'm sure I didn't look as graceful as others, but it was a magical ride. I felt so much better afterwards. We even took selfies, like... a ton of them! Here are a few. I look awful as it's been a rough week and my immune system has taken a hit. 

He's lost a little bit of topline, but we'll get it back!


----------



## knightrider

Yay for magical rides! I am so happy for you!


----------



## elle1959

You look beautiful, and so does Sky! Sounds like these last two times out have been really good for both of you. It feels so good to have those magical rides!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Rode my sweet boy yesterday. He was in another good mood, and I got videos to prove it. No ugly gaping, pulling on me, or chewing the bit. The worst that happened was we spooked at the sound of the stupid branch dragging across my helmet. 

But we trotted lots and cantered a bunch both ways! He wasn't ugly, and we still have tons of conditioning before he's ready to go and be round and powerful. He wasn't strung out though and was much more balanced. So much so that *I* could feel my own balance being off and carefully adjusted. 
He also picked up both leads correctly once I gave the cue. I didn't micro manage him as I usually do. It was refreshing! 

Got some no stirrup work in. Home boy wanted to canter but I said no I'm not ready for that. Trotting was rough enough. Not as fluid as I wanted to be but he wasn't swishing his tail or trying to get me off of him so that is a plus


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I think this tree is too wide for Sky, and is also affecting my balance as I can't seem to keep my leg underneath me.

I've stopped purposefully using my stirrups to post, but man it's hard. 

Either way here he is. Not really round but he wasn't a giraffe at least. This is his stiffer direction. 

I absolutely love the sound of his hooves at the canter. It's mesmerizing.





And here is his better direction:





I kind of just let him go, and then after a bit managed his canter a little more (half halts, lots of leg) and it got better. Our downward left is awful but downward right I put more work into getting him to stay balanced and not fall out of canter.

It was a blast  Which we probably won't do for awhile since it's been raining lots and takes 3-4 days for the arena to dry.

*videos may still be processing*


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I haven't ridden my boy is so long, but yesterday marked 5 years of ownership! 

It's been on and off raining and we even had our first snow. Today is absolutely beautiful out but since I'm low on gas won't be able to make it out there.

He deserves time off, though, so it's all good.

Finally got word from someone that owes me for work done this summer (yup) and trying to get ahold of that check. I am currently cat sitting. She's a smart cat, but comes across as sassy. I am hoping to work with her while she's in my care so that she learns to come when called at least as she currently lacks confidence and hides underneath my friend's bed.

Then next week I am briefly farm sitting, and getting paid upfront for past due amount and the amount that day. 

Then it's finals week..... ack. I didn't keep my straight A streak this semester due to not turning things in on time (oops!) but it's okay, I plan on studying like a freak next semester.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

It's been 2 weeks since I've updated!

Basically the summary of it is:


It's been raining on and off, turning the outdoor arena into a huge mud pit.
I've been sick with some sort of sinus/flu thing, which may now be pneumonia.
I've been in financial distress. Horse and dog are taken care of, but my poor car and I are not. 
My car was towed, it cost over $200 to free. it was one of the most stressful moments of my life because I had no idea where it went, or how long it was missing due to being sick.
I've ridden my horse once, at the walk, due to the mud.
I haven't been taking care of my horse's feet due to being sick, so they're awful. But I'm working on them.
It's finals week.
I have all my finals in one day.
I still have not been paid for the work I've done in summer and now recently

Now... all of that icky stuff is out of the way... here are the good things:


I am going to the barn tomorrow!!!!
My car was rescued by my desperation of posting a gofundme fundraising page by my friends and family. 
My parents paid for the towing, to which I'll reimburse them once the gofundme funds come through (takes 4-7 days apparently)
I have money from past work coming through to the mail
Winter break officially begins this weekend
My grades are pretty good
It has stopped raining, and before my financial woes I got a riding jacket on sale as my other one was my dog's latest chew toy.
My friend sent me food, and another bought me $20 worth of canned soups.
I have a new budgeting plan in mind, as my current one sucks. Things you learn as an adult...
I have a job going from the 25th until early next year, which will help pay my $800 vet bill for the injections, floating, fecal sample, and lameness exam Sky got a couple months ago. I have until June to pay it as that's when everything is "due" (shots, coggins, etc.)
I have plans to work out this break, to get back into riding shape but I've lost like 8lbs of flab and still have enough muscle to lift a mini fridge on my own... so all is not lost!
Also my riding boots were repaired. Soles replaced and new heels... they're super heavy but I'm hoping they do the trick. Will get pics soon
Yesterday or the day before I ate a candy cane on my own. It was the most lonely feeling in the world. Usually I share them with Sky, or he claims them for himself because he loves anything peppermint. If there are an apple peppermint treat, he'd probably maul me to get it (and get seriously corrected cause that ain't gonna fly!) 
My chemistry final is in less than 2 hrs... I'm very prepared but re-preparing myself.
I have an apt after that and then it gets dark so that's why I'm saving the barn for tomorrow... my barn also has a strict 9pm close time so I rather not chance breaking that.
Tomorrow morning I drive my friend to the airport, she's providing gas money, and then I'm going straight to the barn!!

I can't wait. I can even afford to replace my shampoo and conditioner as it is dangerously low.

I'm also still sick, but honestly I don't even care. I'm not contagious, so that's good. I just need to see my horse.


----------



## gunslinger

I got to say, I'm a little worried about you.

You seem to have a positive attitude and that's going to help you though times such as this.

There's another day tomorrow and with it, new opportunity. What is it the French say? It's only after dark that the stars come out.....?

I know a ride usually eases my mind and improves my spirit! I hope you have a great ride!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Thanks gunslinger!

I came on to say I rode my horse!!!

And I went to urgent care


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny

I was sick almost the entire month of November. the Cold that would not get better; cough until you throw up, nausea, loss of appetite (a novelty for me) , exhausted just walking out to find the horses. then it morphed into a sinus infection so bad that my teeth hurt and I needed pain medication for two day! 
BUT, thanks to the miracle of antibiotics, I am better! I love feeling better! I am wishing it for you, so keep positive.!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

*Seriously a great ride!*

Oh he was fresh today. There was a random dog loose in a neighboring field, a hound of sorts, that was definitely making himself known. Sky had no issues bending at all today, but due to the hound he refused to stay bending to the left. Usually he's sticky to the right!

We trotted lots and lots, just to get him moving and his mind off of whatever. I was very conscious of my body, especially when I felt myself leaning on my hands at all (!)

We even got a little canter in to the left  I was so grumpy with his dodging antics that I sorted him out with no fear. just quiet determination. Eventually he was in working mode, but I don't blame him it's been awhile since we've ridden together!

It was exactly what we both needed though. I gave him a huge grooming session. His feet, as mentioned, are awful... and he had layers and layers of dust and dirt.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Small update

I still have bronchitis, but my flu like symptoms are finally gone.

My dog was microchipped today, and handled it like a champ which is great!

I haven't seen Sky in a week and I also managed to kill my phone. Well not my fault, someone else's but things happen. I qualified for a tablet, however, that has phone calling capabilities. So thankful my credit isn't in the toilet, despite everything else going awry.

Now to finish off with good news: I passed all of my classes, only got 1 B and the rest As. Of course my mother was quick to point out my one b... but whatever. I'm happy and proud of myself.

My brother comes into town for literally 4 days starting tomorrow. I rearranged my entire room and got an extra bed placed inside (it's free to do so, woo!) so he doesn't have to sleep on one of those blow-up mattresses. 

I also had enough money to buy pizza, so that'll keep me happy for a few days.

Work starts on the 25th, so I'm just remembering to breathe until then.


----------



## gunslinger

I'd be proud too....good job on the school work! Time for a ride to unwind!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Thanks gunslinger! 

I rode Sky today! He was great despite so much time off. He was filthy! Took awhile to clean him off but he's better!

I also checked his saddle fit, did stretches, and treated his feet. He's got nice concavity going but definitely needs them trimmed!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I saw Sky yesterday! It had been just over a week. It's way too muddy to ride, and it's quite cold.

Speaking of, let's just say he isn't shedding anymore. He looks like a sled dog; he has so much hair! It's 2 inches long and extremely thick.

I groomed him up... washed his hooves off with hot water and dawn dish soap. Then I went ahead and rasped his heels down to the live sole (determined that with the hoof knife, very carefully and slowly till I reached the waxy surface) and he seemed more comfortable. I kind of let them go a bit as I was ill and it had just been raining constantly. It was a mistake and I regret it but it doesn't change anything.

But he has concavity!!!!

I'm looking at other boarding options just so he has a place to stand in the dry. Despite having a stall at my current place, he's often locked out of it likely to reduce the work of mucking out since he is a pig pen. But even so, I don't favor it. If we had an indoor at least I'd be able to turn him out there. The outdoor is completely flooded

He's at a fantastic weight and his muscle hasn't deteriorated too much. I'm itching for dry weather so we can get to working on balance again


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

I hear you on the flooding and rain. It's been a real mess, poor horses :-( hopefully it will drain soon so they can actually have some good footing to be in.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I spent till 4am last night watching Clinton Anderson youtube clips because I have apparently used his methods without realizing... since 2011. 

Sometimes I wish I could pick and choose who to share my journal with, rather than have whomever stumbles across HF audience to my time spent with Sky... but oh well. 

I was bad and ordered a new pad for Sky. I plan on donating and or selling my other ones. They're just so boring... not even competition worthy and I rather have fun with schooling so out with the old, in with the new.

Just wait till you see what color it is


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I heard this morning that they have room!!! I couldn't contain my excitement, so here I am sharing. Let's hope it works out!! My current situation was supposed to be temporary anyway so this is perfect timing


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Updating again!!

I got to check out the potential new barn this weekend. The owner invited me to audit a dressage clinic.

Oh my gosh....... it was amazing! There were 4 riders, all with different age, type, and build of horse... and different levels of riding. And by the end, they ALL LOOKED AMAZING

I even took some notes down! And learned a TON! 

I also got a short tour of the new facility. There is an outdoor, an indoor (where clinic was held, with 3 LARGE mirrors) two stabled areas, and at least 3 wash racks. The tack room is just a large open wall so I don't have to worry about mice nesting or anything.

Originally she offered a stall with attached paddock but those were taken shortly by existing boarders so now we get a stall and option for turnout. The turnout space is huge and hilly, so that will be great! And it'll give Sky somewhere dry to stand.

They feed high quality high and pellets, I'm responsible for supplements...

Boarders get a discount on lessons and clinics, AND I have the option of working my board off.

I am so excited, and told her I was super interested. We browsed the boarding contract and dogs are welcome, so long as they are picked up after.. which is totally fine.

I am looking forward to it!

I had plans to go out and see Sky today, but my client texted me concerned about her outside dog so I had to drive home after the visit. It's a beautiful day too, so I'm bummed... but it's okay.

I am trying to get a better paying job so that I can have a steadier income and one that doesn't disappear over summer.. we shall see.

Oh and my parents dropped the bomb that they're coming to visit me this summer. That was surprising!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

And here's the indoor!! I snuck a pic


----------



## Tihannah

Wow, that's awesome! I wish we had an indoor arena with better footing sometimes.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I hope it works out, either I'm moving in 2 weeks (???) or sometime in February


----------



## elle1959

That's so exciting! The one thing we're missing at my new barn is an indoor arena, but we have so much sunshine here during most of the year that it's not a huge deal. I hope you get in soon!


----------



## frlsgirl

Exciting! Good footing is important!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

*It's official!!! We're moving!!!*

I gave notice and got all my questions answered. I am so excited to bring him to this new barn. The BO seems really understanding, she's extremely talented and knowledgeable but still allows her boarders their own space. I have permission to keep trimming Sky's feet and to bring my dog over (so long as I clean up, which I will!)

I AM SO EXCITED GUYS!!

We should be heading over mid January, after stall repairs take place. I am thrilled.... hopefully I find a hauler soon.


----------



## frlsgirl

Skyseternalangel said:


> I gave notice and got all my questions answered. I am so excited to bring him to this new barn. The BO seems really understanding, she's extremely talented and knowledgeable but still allows her boarders their own space. I have permission to keep trimming Sky's feet and to bring my dog over (so long as I clean up, which I will!)
> 
> I AM SO EXCITED GUYS!!
> 
> We should be heading over mid January, after stall repairs take place. I am thrilled.... hopefully I find a hauler soon.


Yay! With so many people moving barns, maybe we can have a virtual barn warming/moving party!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

*The past two days*

So it is due to rain the next couple of days, so the arena will be out of commission until next week!

I took advantage of the dryish footing, and ended with two completely different rides.

Jan 5th (yesterday's ride)

It had been some time since we have ridden together and we were both stiff and not fit in the least. Halfhalts were not a thing unless I used my entire abs and forgot to breathe (which is not a smart move) however, my halts were great (!)

I don't think many of Sky's fanclub knows just how sassy Mr. sasspants can be. But he doesn't get under my skin anymore, and never really did. Even with the bolting in his past, I was more bewildered as to the reason than scared that it happened or could continue happening. I'm special like that

Well he likes to try and test me, and in the process he winds himself up. Which then winds me up... so we've been focusing on just getting the task done, and then taking a small break so that we can both chill out. Honestly I don't think it was the prettiest ride we've had, but I could feel I was riding better, and that he was more willing. We had some moments of good leg yielding but I didn't want to push him since it had been some time and I wasn't sure how long I had been on him. We also had Sky tantrums but I just persisted and worked on backing him up before continuing and eventually we got some good things out of him.

Jan 6th (today!)

What a different ride. He was on edge because a loose dog was yelling at me and some horse was being ridden off in the distance, likely as part of a hunting group as there were shots heard in that same direction. 

But oh my gosh, we had moments of THROUGH! I have photographic evidence, but more importantly I felt it.

I did not ask him to canter, he slipped a few times as the arena was defrosting (yup!) and I rather he got face plant or slide into the fencing or worse.. but beautiful trots. 

Pictures to come!

We also practiced actually leg yielding instead of snaking shoulders everywhere and got some good steps! I'm very excited for when we have a nice indoor to ride in... then we can get some real work done with those mirrors!!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

*Same ride*

These are all from today, just two pulled from camera and two impatiently captured

They were moments, maybe 1-3 strides. I'm hoping in time they will turn into segments once *I *get better control of my body and can help Sky along (read: arms, legs to stay down instead of swinging though they are MUCH better)


----------



## frlsgirl

Skyseternalangel said:


> These are all from today, just two pulled from camera and two impatiently captured
> 
> They were moments, maybe 1-3 strides. I'm hoping in time they will turn into segments once *I *get better control of my body and can help Sky along (read: arms, legs to stay down instead of swinging though they are MUCH better)


That's how it's been with me and Ana; at first there were just moments in time, then a few beautiful seconds and now we can string together many good moments that are interrupted by a few not so pretty moments. Of course, when I take her someplace new, all that goes out the window as I try to figure out how to ride a giraffe.

Don't be surprised if he doesn't go as well in the new place at first because he might turn into a giraffe; I hand-walk Ana when I get to a new arena; sometimes for 20 minutes until she's chill enough to ride.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

*Everything is in place! Except..*

Just waiting on the stalls to be ready after minor repairs, and then we will be heading over! My BOs want to haul me (I will certainly pay them though) to my new barn. 

I grabbed my tack yesterday as it needs SERIOUS cleaning. I figure that will keep me content since we're having more rain lately.

~~~

I love this photo (lightened and cropped) because you can't see the difference between where Sky's back ends and where his rear end begins. I could feel it... but for a few strides at most. 

I'm sure it's something I'm doing wrong (like my arms in this photo...yuck) But is it me or does my leg look super short in this photo?


----------



## Tihannah

Not to me! You guys look great!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Tihannah said:


> Not to me! You guys look great!


Thanks Tihannah!! I am so excited that he's doing better and I'm starting to regain my feel. It's been so long, and I've honestly never gotten him through EVER so it's exciting for me to experience!

~~

I don't know if I mentioned it earlier, but I had been using my leg wrong all this time.

They'd just be dangling, so all my weight was in my seat, and then when it came time to trot, I'd just use my stirrups... and same with canter

Learning to actually use my leg constructively is tough but has made our riding a thousand times better. I'm not cantering him yet as I really want our walk and trot to be there first, and then as a reward I'll do some cantering and then work on getting that up and light as well

But all this is hard to do without abs, lemme tell ya!


----------



## Tihannah

Skyseternalangel said:


> Thanks Tihannah!! I am so excited that he's doing better and I'm starting to regain my feel. It's been so long, and I've honestly never gotten him through EVER so it's exciting for me to experience!
> 
> ~~
> 
> I don't know if I mentioned it earlier, but I had been using my leg wrong all this time.
> 
> They'd just be dangling, so all my weight was in my seat, and then when it came time to trot, I'd just use my stirrups... and same with canter
> 
> Learning to actually use my leg constructively is tough but has made our riding a thousand times better. I'm not cantering him yet as I really want our walk and trot to be there first, and then as a reward I'll do some cantering and then work on getting that up and light as well
> 
> But all this is hard to do without abs, lemme tell ya!


Lol, I know exactly what you mean! It took some time for me to figure it out as well! I'm constantly having to remind myself to use my core and not my stirrups and legs to post!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

So it's been a week since I've ridden. It feels more like a month! And I still haven't cleaned my tack, and still haven't heard from the new barn. Ughhhh spring fever is getting to me!

I did go ahead and map Sky's front hooves today. They are bad, but not horrible as they once were back in August. I'm hoping this August his feet will be beautiful.. that is my goal!

In other news, completely blindsided by a class. Apparently one of my many online courses isn't online. We meet AT NIGHT. 7:30pm until 9pm. W.T.F. First I've heard of it, and that is really going to screw with my schedule.

Knew this semester was going by too smoothly, despite already working my *** off.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Jan 15

Went out to see Sky, and finish mapping and trimming his feet a little bit because they're crazy out of control! He is definitely still sassy about it (kind of an *** to farriers, but hey I don't blame him) however he is getting better about not pulling his foot away and just letting it rest in the stand. I'm hoping one day he'll just fall asleep while I work on him because he's relaxed. That would save me from lots of trouble :blueunicorn:

Also got his new rope halter on (with our colors) and it fits wonderfully!!!

I got a sample pac of my friend's new mash she's selling. SKY LOVES IT, and so does my dog LOL... he cleaned up the slop that Sky flung everywhere because I was too impatient to wait for all the liquid to soak


----------



## Skyseternalangel

GUYS GUYS GUYS!!!!

WE'RE MOVING IN TOMORROW!!!!!!!!!!!!

I AM SO EXCITED!!!!!!!!

I spent all day getting his stall ready, including purchasing a few items like a heated water bucket, surge protector, and duct tape to secure it to the wall.

It's happening!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That is all


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

Very exciting!! Good luck with the move! Hope all goes well, take some pictures!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tihannah

Congratulations! So happy for you!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

*We're HOME!!!!*

Oh man I am so happy we moved today, despite the INCHES of snow that fell last night. When we woke up this morning, it was all white and cold as ever outside!

But we did what we had to, to get him there!

I got an early morning text asking if we could leave later as it was pretty icy out. We had planned to load him up by 10am but we decided noon would be safer. 

So it's just before noon and I finish getting money out to pay them for hauling him (more than what he wanted because of the snow and whatnot) and I start driving over there.

Holy ice. I slid a few times despite driving slow so it took a little longer to get there. When I do get there, as suspected, the driveway isn't paved at all and I feel like it would be better for me to turn around and not go down the drive incase I get stuck or worse, slide into their fence. 

I do a little loop to reverse and I pull up just ahead of their gate, leaving enough room for cars to pass me and for their truck to come out. I get out, Lucas my dog is with me, and head towards the trailer which is already hooked up. I let them know I think it's best for me to hand walk him into the trailer rather than drive it down there and risk getting stuck, and they agree. So I go ahead and walk down the drive to the barn and find Sky with halter and leadrope hooked inside his stall. The BOs grab what is left of my stuff, and I load Mr. Sky into the trailer. He was amazing. No hesitation, no panic... he stepped right in!

So after he's in the trailer, and the remaining 2 buckets get loaded into my car (I moved most of the stuff the days leading up so just his feed was left) we set out. I lead the party and managed a sneaky pic of the trailer following behind me:










url: http://i339.photobucket.com/albums/n470/MuzminMuffin45/Stony/P1010302_zpsw0gcvrln.jpg

We get near to the barn and the snow is worse than I expected. No plows have come through and it is ALL downhill. I make a decision to pull over and flag them to stop. We mutually decide it is better for me to walk him to the barn, as it's less than 5 minutes away from where I had stopped. They hesitantly agree, especially after I mention that there would be a chance they'd get stuck, and we get ready to unload Sky. I snuck a pic after he was unloaded (which he was amazing yet again, no panicky stomping) as I moved my car from out of the road to the side of the road we were to walk down:










url: http://i339.photobucket.com/albums/...2-c81f-4e12-8bf7-cce3b06ff6e1_zpsgavptlej.jpg

I big them goodbye, thanked them for everything, and Sky, Lucas, and I set off down the road. I got the BEST pic of Sky's "WTF is going on" face, but he was so good the whole time. He stayed in step with me, not a sore step at all despite being barefoot and encountering gravel and other rocks... Lucas on the other hand was a ninny but by the end he was listening a lot better:










url: http://i339.photobucket.com/albums/n470/MuzminMuffin45/Stony/P1010305_zpsjsdb5ita.jpg










url: http://i339.photobucket.com/albums/n470/MuzminMuffin45/Stony/P1010308_zpsqf8drxed.jpg









( I love this pic :loveshower

url: http://i339.photobucket.com/albums/n470/MuzminMuffin45/Stony/P1010304_zpsjputswg2.jpg

And my favorite...










"WHAT IS THIS?!"

url: http://i339.photobucket.com/albums/n470/MuzminMuffin45/Stony/P1010307_zpsgsjbespr.jpg

After I walk him to the barn, I take him all around and we run into the main worker. He's so cool and he loves all over Lucas. I hope we can become friends as he seems like a really cool guy! Afterwards we head to Sky's little barn. Here's a pic of the barn layout. This is the main area where people park and can get to any part of the stable:










url: http://i339.photobucket.com/albums/n470/MuzminMuffin45/Stony/P1010314_zpsyveaku7r.jpg

Then this is the area where Sky will be temporarily (to the left of the main pic)










url: http://i339.photobucket.com/albums/n470/MuzminMuffin45/Stony/P1010313_zpshbauevtg.jpg

So we get to his temp stall in the barn, which is nice and cozy and ready as I had put fresh bedding in the night before, and I take his halter off. Right away, he spins and swings his butt, so he gets corrected and stands facing me. I close the door and go to the feed room, grab a cup of alfalfa pellets, and dump it into his bowl. I hadn't put any hay in there yet and I wanted him to much on something:










url: http://i339.photobucket.com/albums/n470/MuzminMuffin45/Stony/P1010312_zpsqhojhvms.jpg

Afterwards I found some hay and then left to go and buy a hay bag because.... he eats hay like it's going out of style and I wanted something that would make it last. This was his face as I was leaving:










"What? You're going?!"

url: http://i339.photobucket.com/albums/n470/MuzminMuffin45/Stony/P1010310_zpsljcwkzxa.jpg

Since I had left my car sitting on the side of the road, I walked back the same way I came with my Lucas, and got some adorable pictures of our hoof, paw, and footprints  Think I'm going to frame one of them as a momento:










url: http://i339.photobucket.com/albums/n470/MuzminMuffin45/Stony/P1010317_zpso45eofmz.jpg










url: http://i339.photobucket.com/albums/n470/MuzminMuffin45/Stony/P1010321_zpstd9wwqg9.jpg










url: http://i339.photobucket.com/albums/n470/MuzminMuffin45/Stony/P1010321_zpszbopikea.jpg

This is part of the road back to my car (lol)










url: http://i339.photobucket.com/albums/n470/MuzminMuffin45/Stony/P1010323_zps2ar0rqsm.jpg


To be continued...


----------



## Skyseternalangel

*Part 2*

So Lucas and I loaded up and drove to Tractor Supply and another local store to try and find a slow-feed hay net. He eats hay like it's going out of business and since I was in charge of feeding him I wanted to make it last all night so he wasn't just sitting around in an empty stall.

The only one I could find was HOT PINK, lol!!! But it had to do!










url: http://i339.photobucket.com/albums/n470/MuzminMuffin45/Stony/P1010326_zpskzpl3z5z.jpg

So I hung that up for him, and of course he was terrified of it, so I had to entice him by pulling some of the hay through. He seemed more keen on it after that, but just to make sure I hand fed him some alfalfa pellets under the net so he had to touch it with his nose. He was not about that, but eventually gave in and was munching away.

Around 4pm I fed him his dinner, which had lots of alfalfa pellets and just a handful of his grain. He got more hay stuffed into his haynet and I refilled his water again. After he ate, 30 min later I took him into the indoor to let him stretch his legs on the lungeline. He wasn't stiff at all but I wanted to play it safe. Here are some fun shots:










url: http://i339.photobucket.com/albums/n470/MuzminMuffin45/Stony/P1010337_zpskzteufwq.jpg










Just walking, lol... no clue where that BLACK MARK came from. Probably rubbed against the water trough again.

Video still (lol)










url: http://i339.photobucket.com/albums/n470/MuzminMuffin45/Stony/crazy_zpsj7hpgrhp.png

And then of course the "I am done now" pose










"I thought this was supposed to be a vacation"

To be continued..


----------



## Skyseternalangel

*Part 3*

The arena has a total of 3 large mirrors and two small ones. Basically I can see myself in every angle, and it's amazing. Such great natural lighting too, and the footing was remarkable. We are going to be so spoiled!

I took advantage of the free space to let Lucas run around loose and then handwalked Sky to cool him down. Then we took some family pictures in this gorgeous mirrors!










Url: http://i339.photobucket.com/albums/n470/MuzminMuffin45/Stony/P1010376_zpsgiknodaf.jpg

From afar... let's get a little closer










Ah yes, there we are

Boys: "What is mom doing? Why are we creeping around?"

And then to another mirror:










url: http://i339.photobucket.com/albums/n470/MuzminMuffin45/Stony/P1010381_zpsftpck4wi.jpg

Lucas: "Hey mom, I can't see!"

Then we did a silly one










Two way snuggles, lol!

Okay so after all that floofy stuff, we took our leave and headed back to the cozy barn. I put Lucas in a sit-stay and walked Sky into his stall. Guess who made a b-line to the scary hay net? No... not Sky. He stood there staring at me, expecting a cookie. So I went to the tack room and got a handful and came back and fed them to them. He was happier after that! While he stood there awkwardly and I mucked his stall (which was SURPRISINGLY clean.. just 4 piles and one river of pee! A record for Sky! His stall usually looks and smells like putrid death). When I was finished mucking his stall, then he decided to give the hay net a try. And he gave it the most aggressive yet passionate try I've ever seen from him:










url: http://i339.photobucket.com/albums/n470/MuzminMuffin45/Stony/P1010388_zps9rku4fpx.jpg










"Don't judge me, mom!"

url: http://i339.photobucket.com/albums/n470/MuzminMuffin45/Stony/P1010391_zpsoml7fsd1.jpg

Lucas was STILL in his sit-stay so he got released and given many kudos. It's his favorite thing. He gets so 'zinged' from the praise that he gets zoomy and had to go run. But he knew that wasn't allowed in the barn, so he vibrated in place lol! 

After that he told me he wanted to get home and eat his dinner! I hadn't eaten either to be honest..










"Now it's our turn for the din dins, mom"

url: http://i339.photobucket.com/albums/n470/MuzminMuffin45/Stony/P1010392_zpsvxsb0o4u.jpg

I closed up shop, making sure all the lights were off, stall doors were closed, gates latched, and doorway was shut. Then I turned around the snapped this pic. His first night at the new barn. Man I hope the hay lasts the night..










url: http://i339.photobucket.com/albums/n470/MuzminMuffin45/Stony/P1010393_zpsyui8vuuz.jpg

I have to keep track of how much hay I use and the bedding so I figured I'd keep track in here.

Flakes of hay: 4
Bedding: 2 loads to fill empty stall (doesn't count)

*Total flakes: 4
Bedding: 0

*I'm so eager to go and see him tomorrow morning. Until his stall is ready, he's staying in the self-care barn where I'm in charge of feeding, mucking out, and overall care. I'm excited because I've never done something like this before, so I'm hoping to make the best of it! Maybe if the weather is better, we'll go for a little ride!


----------



## evilamc

Yayyyy


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

Looks like a really nice place. I LOVE the mirrors, those look fun! Especially with the family photo. That's cute.

I like his expression with you walking him. Really? Are you sure? He's such a cute boy, very expressive face. And maybe the hot pink is his color? He doesn't seem to mind it at all.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

DanteDressageNerd said:


> Looks like a really nice place. I LOVE the mirrors, those look fun! Especially with the family photo. That's cute.
> 
> I like his expression with you walking him. Really? Are you sure? He's such a cute boy, very expressive face. And maybe the hot pink is his color? He doesn't seem to mind it at all.


I'm so excited to ride! I'm going to likely wait until Thursday when it's just above freezing as I don't want to stress him out, but I'll continue to lunge him lightly so he gets out and about

~~

This morning I went to see him bright and early, gave him his breakfast, mucked out his stall, struggled with the hay bag (I tried 3 flakes this time... ughhh it would barely close. Not my favorite! ) and refilled his water. He seems really content and looks even more furry and filled out today than yesterday. I'm always concerned about his weight but he seems fine! He hasn't made any definitive friends, but he does say hello to the horse stalled across from him. I can't wait till he can be turned out with others.

Met some other boarders and they all seem nice enough. I hope I can connect with people there.

Today's flakes (morning): 3
Bedding: 0*










Total flakes: 7
Bedding: 0*


----------



## Skyseternalangel

*So much snow!~*

I was so silly and forgot to put the SD card into my camera so no adorable snow pictures were taken, but it snowed a lot today! 

I fed Sky early just because I didn't want to be late. Mucked out his stall and he seemed sort of spooky? I figured it'd be good to let him stretch his legs anyway so I lunged him (badly) in the indoor. He did lots of trotting and big spells of canter. We just worked on keeping him committed to whatever gait he was in as that is key for undersaddle. 
Speaking of undersaddle, he'll be "rideable" this Thursday but I'm debating whether or not to wait until I do another trim round on his feet. They just seemed so long in the toe and heels despite mapping and doing them recently. 

He's now up to 5 cups of senior feed, 2 cups alfalfa pellets, and his supplement... I need to work out what weight that is, but likely not much. 

He got 4 flakes of hay last night and 2 this morning. This evening he still had lots of hay leftover so I just put 1 big flake. He still hasn't destroyed his stall but it was pretty mucky so I cleaned it out and put one load of fresh shavings in there just so he was comfortable laying down. I don't think he has tried it since he arrived, he's particular about being indoors so that may be it.

Lucas the pup was a little better at down-stay today, but then chose to ignore me when others are around. We still have some work to do

I will update with pics soon! Hopefully the snow holds!!
Total flakes: 7
Bedding: 1
*Total flakes: 14
Bedding: 1
*


----------



## tinyliny

I wish we had snow. it's hard to feel like there's a winter without snow, and this year will make 3 in a row with almost none to speak of.


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

Good luck! Hope it all goes well with his feet and riding him again.

What's the goal or plan with this diet?

And isn't the snow lovely? lol I can't say I'm a huge fan but it is beautiful.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

For his diet, he used to be on a senior grain and paired with the supplement, he was doing really well. For some reason the BO switched him to sweet feed without telling me and conveniently forgot to tell me when he was low on senior feed (I'd make an effort to buy more and fill the container, then let her know I had done so) 

She also stopped giving him hay pellets so it was just a ton of sweet feed and 4 flakes of hay a day. He's at a good weight but I rather he be on something more nutritious. The sweet feed also had random pieces of corn in it.

I want to figure out the weight so I can figure out how much he needs to be getting per meal each day. The cups thing is temporary... I looked up and a regular horse scoop (which she used) is 2 quarts. 1 quart is 4 cups, which is half the scoop. But yeah it's on my list to find my scale, get new batteries, and see what he's at atm.

I also need to find my weight tape.. but he doesn't LOOK to be losing weight he seems to be maintaining yet he's not being worked much right now with light lunging each day to stretch out after being stalled.

Once we get settled into his permanent stall, he'll turn out with the other horses. This is kind of a "quarantine" thing and a 'rock hard paddock footing' thing too.

Thank you though! I need to get a better hoof knife.. I'm just nervous about spending more without much of a backup plan. So I'm making do


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

Gotcha. Makes sense. I just didn't know the full story with that. Sounds like he's in a better situation now where you can control what he's getting better. But good luck!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

DanteDressageNerd said:


> Gotcha. Makes sense. I just didn't know the full story with that. Sounds like he's in a better situation now where you can control what he's getting better. But good luck!


Yeah I forget who all knows.. my friend evilamc I talk to everyday basically and she is the one that helped me figure out the diet (I used to be a die-hard TCS fan but I like this one better) so I am hoping he continues doing well on it. If not, I'll adapt to fit his needs

I could go on all day about his diet, haha!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

5 flakes of hay this morning.... 2 in the haybag and 3 outside in his turn out!!!! 

Pictures (and lots of them!) to come later


----------



## Skyseternalangel

*Sky's first day in turnout!*

I hate photoshop. It took HOURS to upload these photos, so many errors.... not to mention holy duplicates!

I hope you enjoy the illustrations that go along with yesterday's story!

1/20/16

Today I woke up and all I could do was hit snooze. My body was aching in that special way that lets you know that you are lacking good sleep. It felt restless, sluggish, and heavy. My head was spinning, but I kept telling myself I can put it off another hour. The snow has to melt from the salt they put on the roads anyway.

So rather than my 6:30 wakeup and leave time, it was delayed to 8:30. 










Yay.... downhill snow!










I got there an hour later and set about doing my usual chores. He was waiting with a particular look of concern on his face. 

To step away from my story a little bit, Sky is a huge face communicator. It's all in his expression and he knows just how to alter it to form different emotions. I'm not kidding, he's extremely personable and opinionated in a way that I haven't seen much of when it comes to horses.

Anyway, so he was looking concerned like maybe I had forgotten about him. The other boarder threw him a flake as she described "He just stood there making me feel guilty with this sad expression on his face" which is not surprising at all. I was happy she did because an hour late for breakfast is definitely not the norm.

I dumped his grain, still at 5 cups, and refilled his hay with some hay from the barn I had yet to explore. It took me awhile to find the right pile as it was a shopping mall of hay! Alfalfa, coastal, mixed with fuzzy grass, straight grass, etc. I opted for the grass since I knew that my barn mainly used that hay. Well I put 3 flakes into his haybag and drug it back there and he took one sniff at it and proceeded to eat the hay he had stomped on but was thrown earlier. Ugh!

Well I thought I wasn't about to go and switch the hay just because his highness decided he liked the mix better. So I continued on with chores, dumped the water and refilled another one and afterwards mucked his stall. After I was done mucking his stall, I carried the muck bucket to the pile. On my way, a strange dog appeared and I desperately tried to shuffle between mine and this one as my dog is SUPER submissive and some dogs take full advantage of that to where he is beat up on. Well eventually I let him go up to the other, and turns out they were instant besties. They played the full 2 additional hours I was at the barn (shadowing people around, asking questions to get to know them.... staring at my horse) and were absolutely precious. Check it out for yourselves:



















And this is when I had to put him in a timeout for not listening to me when I told him to settle since they were turning horses out:


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










And after I had finished, and released the pup, mid pup playing I made the choice to take Sky out and let him stretch his legs. We were heading for the indoor when we noticed someone was working on it. That's when our fortune took a turn for the better and the boarder who also runs the self-care side of the barn suggested he could go out in the larger paddock (not really that large, but beats a stall!) 




















So out he went, and it was uneventful and everyone loves him! He was well behaved. 1 of the 4 fenced sides is electric tape and he behaved well around it. He had a different paddock neighbor every few hours and wasn't buddy sour. He also ate all his hay and didn't panic one bit. So now he's a barn favorite, and it makes me happy! He was out all day, I threw a few flakes out for him to munch on and when I came back around dinner they had been picked clean!










I took so many of him just "being" because I wanted to document everything thoroughly!!










Ignore the fact he's SO DIRTY. It's killing me inside. That black stuff is not coming off.

Here's one of the meet and greets with his neighbor:









It's weird that the paddocks are on different levels. Sky's is so much lower than his neihgbors lol. That's the same with his current stall.

Here's the barn where he's moving into:











Wash stalls:










Basically I cannot wait for our first ride.

Total flakes: 5
Bedding: 0
*Total flakes: 19
Bedding: 1*


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

I'm glad your puppy found a pal. They look like they were pretty happy to spend time together.

Sky looks happy in his paddock. Glad he was able to get out. I think they're all happier when they get field time  I will say I don't blame him for guilting the other boarder into feeding him. I'm not too happy when I have to watch and heard everyone else eat when I'm hungry.


----------



## carshon

Hi! just a note on your hoof stand. I have the exact same one -and I trim all 4 of my horses with it. I had to cut off some of the length of the pipe that the foot rest is on. It made such a huge difference in how my horses stood. I do most of my trimming holding the horses hooved between my legs now but use the stand for my elderly mare as she has a harder time flexing.

Other than that love the pics of the new place ! We use Hay Chix slow feeders here and we love them! I can hear my horses munching away hours after feeding time. Keep up with the net as I have found it keeps their stalls much cleaner as well.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

carshon said:


> Hi! just a note on your hoof stand. I have the exact same one -and I trim all 4 of my horses with it. I had to cut off some of the length of the pipe that the foot rest is on. It made such a huge difference in how my horses stood. I do most of my trimming holding the horses hooved between my legs now but use the stand for my elderly mare as she has a harder time flexing.
> 
> Other than that love the pics of the new place ! We use Hay Chix slow feeders here and we love them! I can hear my horses munching away hours after feeding time. Keep up with the net as I have found it keeps their stalls much cleaner as well.


OH MY GOSH YOU ARE MY FAVORITE PERSON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I've been wanting to do that because it's just too awkwardly high for the hinds..... and I thought I was just being too "mommy" about it. I am definitely going to look into this!

What did you cut the pipe off with?


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I had lab in the afternoon yesterday so I only saw him once! Someone else fed him his grain but I tossed him *3* flakes outside in the morning, and *2* in his bag for the evening. Then before I left, I tossed him* 2* more. 

Yesterday morning I also dumped a fresh load of shavings BECAUSE he made 2 muck buckets full of mess. This horse... drives me crazy.

Total flakes: 7
Bedding: 1

Then this morning, he got 3 outside and 2 in his bag for this evening. 

Total flakes: 12
Bedding: 1

*Total flakes: 31
Total bedding: 2

For being here since Sunday, *just around 5.5 days*, that isn't bad! *Around *6 flakes per day, *not bad. As a side note, still on 5 cups of grain, 3 of pellets, and supplements. He isn't losing weight but he isn't exactly exercising either.

The BO told me she is doing lessons Sunday, so I am going to try and stay out of their hair. I may try riding (!!!) in the morning. Y'all know I'm gonna be filming! STOKED.

I need to trim his feet though, they are AWFUL (read: long toes pretty high heels despite trimming less than 2 weeks ago but has some decent concavity coming through). I'm trying to debate if I want to buy nippers for the bars. They're impossible to cut right now, but I don't want to mess them up either. Eeee, something I need to think about for some time.


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

Glad he's maintaining weight but have a good ride!! Hopefully his hooves will come out better!


----------



## carshon

Hi!

We used a jig saw to cut off the base of the stand. We took a lot of it off! So now mine go down where the cup rests at the top of the base.

If the BO is nice or you see a friendly person their ask if anyone has a jig saw that can cut metal. My hubby did mine in less than 5 min and it has made a world of difference! I can still use the holes and make it higher for my tall gelding or have it all of the way down for my Sr mare.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Yeah I may have to ask facilities at the college I attend. Or maybe I can rent something or someone from Home Depot

Thanks again carshon!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I have all these great pictures to share, but I'm so tired...


----------



## Skyseternalangel

*I think this is the best arena ride we've EVER had*

Today was a good day! But I should mention last night I trimmed Sky's front feet with hoof mapping and lowered his heels substantially. Like I don't think they've ever been this low, but he is happy with them!

Frogs are still pretty infected with thrush, but they aren't flat and eaten away like before. They have some body to them, so I think the treatment is working its way to them.

Also he was a star! Though I haven't had time to find a way to trim that pipe on the hoofstand.

So back to this morning.

I woke up, my car was frozen and took some time to thaw so I was a little late getting there to feed Sky. He was happily munching on a flake that a fellow boarder had thrown to him. 

I fed him and then waited till he was done to turn him out into his paddock and had some more hay there waiting for him.

Did the usual chores, ended up needing TWO loads of shavings (that piggy) and refilled his almost empty water. I've noticed that in a week's time (as of tomorrow) I can lift the water bucket easier than I could before. #Muscles! 

After he was all happy and his stall was ready, I cleaned out his paddock of his piles as it's beginning to get warmer out and I rather he not be in mud AND old poop. I was exhausted so I set off home with the pup to relax and whatnot.

However before we left, Lucas learned how to ride in a wheelbarrow. This dog hates anything unstable, including things that wiggle when you wiggle. At first he was terrified but slowly we worked up to him being "lifted" in the barrow, and then set down, lifted and walked one step then set down, and eventually he went for a ride across the yard!!

But yes we went home.

I lounged around and at around 2:30pm, I set out to the barn again to..........

Ride!

I got my saddle and bridle from my room, as well as a saddle pad, and loaded them into my car before I drove over. I arrived and I wish you could all have seen the look on Sky's face. From his paddock, he can see me pull up, unload, and walk to his barn. He saw me carrying his saddle and he LIT up. He had his ears perked and had an enthusiasm around him. It was cute, but I swear he was thinking "We're really going to ride?!"

So I put everything up nicely in the tack room and then got his grooming tote out, put the things I wouldn't need (bute, showsheen that was from years ago, Microtek sunscreen, flyspray, shampoo, etc.) away.

I collected him from the paddock and he guided his face into the halter. We then walked over to the barn and I put him in the aisle and began to groom him. Then I let him sniff everything before I put it on him. This was his face:










Doesn't he seem enthused?

I gave him a treat for being so good, literally he was standing politely and didn't do anything stupid or sassy. I put his bridle on, and my helmet and boots were zipped up, and we set out to the arena!! With pup in tow 










(I love this picture!!!)

And here is the trouble maker:










Seriously everyone is all "He's so good" and I'm just not convinced. He could be worse, but compared to most dogs he is fairly behaved. 

Well we got to the arena, my first time there, and my BO was riding her FEI level horse who is just coming out of retirement to do some cool century club riding with his owner. So cool! I didn't feel as awkward as I thought I would. I was very happy with my well-behaved leg today, which I think helped a lot! I will post some snippets later of the ride.

But it was great! At one point his trot felt GOOD and I cued for a canter. It was the most beautiful canter he's ever given me. SO nice!!! 

His trotting was wonderful, he really had some THROUGH moments!!! Some even lasting a few strides!

I'm so excited to see where we go this year! I feel we could even do a walk trot test and score decently where we are right now! The only thing we need to improve is stretchy walk... it's awful.

Anyway post amazing ride, we went back to the barn to untack and I eventually gave him his dinner and went home feeling elated. He seemed happy too, which in turn makes me VERY happy!! :loveshower:


I love my boy :blueunicorn::blueunicorn::blueunicorn:


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Today marks 1 week!
And it seems Sky's hay intake is around 5 flakes per day. He gets 2 outside and 3 in his bag. Yesterday he was super piggish in his stall. I had to strip most of it and put 2 loads of shavings down

Total flakes: 10
Bedding: 2

*Total flakes: 41
Total bedding: 4*

He needs his bedding changed every 3 days apparently lol unless he has a piggish night.
Also I love having that hay bag up! He has been so good about eating from it and his stall stays cleaner longer. Except when I'm late and a boarder takes pity on Sky, and throws him a flake. I hate when I'm late. Truly.

He also didnt lose any weight from yesterday's ride. He's the type of horse that you visually see a change day to day, so that pleases me.
He's up to 6 cups grain, 3 alfalfa pellets, then supplement. Trying to track a scale down still

Also my legs burn and feel stretched. I am happy!

I hope to ride him later today


----------



## Skyseternalangel

*Canter vid!!!*

Hey all

Here is his canter 






The ending was hollow because he kept sucking back to try and stop cantering. I should have used my whip but I was just happy he was listening lol!!

I have a few more funny videos coming up (may be processing still)






This is our sitting trot. He just wanted to go, and I was having a blast. The plus is he doesn't seem ****ed off, so I'm assuming he was fairly happy. Hard to tell with Mr. Stoic.

I have a trotting one still being uploaded so you can tell me what you think.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Hey all, don't be afraid to critique me. I can handle it!! I know I have a ways to go to get back into riding shape. I have been trying to get my legs to behave though. 

I have a cute video from today's post-ride of me showing how Sky isn't really too concerned about something flapping. This is only day 2, I'm hoping soon he'll fall asleep with it flapping around.


----------



## tinyliny

[email protected]@!!!


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

You're doing a good job. I can tell he's gotten a lot more consistent and you look a lot more supple in your hips than the last video I saw.

My suggestion for video 1 would be in the trot to do some laterals and circles, 3 loops serpentines are one of my favorite exercises for getting a horse really round, over it's back and in balance. It's a good preparatory and balance exercise. I always think as I hit centerline to do a nearly halt- half halt transition to sit the horse back. I do this through my core and seat, I'll resist a little in front, feel like I'm lifting in my upper back , core and seat and add leg like I'm asking the back to round up and come up into my seat if that makes sense. It's like your mimicking the motion or expectation of the back like your pulling it up for a moment into your hip with your leg assisting in bringing the back up if that makes any sense. I'm not great with visuals but that's what it feels like to me. And then after that I ride the bend and leg yield a few steps into each new turn around center line. Center line is your spot to prepare for the change of bend and organize the balance for each turn.

For the canter transition to improve I'd suggest taking a few leg yield steps out like 1 or 2, I'd soften him to the inside rein as you leg yield, give the inside rein 2 inches then half halt on the outside rein twice and canter. I'd also try asking after riding a 15m circle then staying on the 15m one circle than go out to a 20m and go large. Preparing and riding the transition will help improve it. Holding an expectation of bend will help with the bend and help with suppleness, throughness and eventually straightness. He was counter bent to the outside and leaning in, so get the inside bend through the neck and rib cage with the inside hind leg stepping under and into your outside rein. I'd do more circles and ask him for one 10m, leg yield out to a 15m and ask him to come around the inside. When I use bridle to assist with bend I feel like I'll take-take-take (3 seconds) on the inside (allowing them to overflex to the inside with the outside rein but still having an outside connection) and give whatever I took on the inside while I'm leg yielding and half halting on the outside rein, so that when I give the inside rein the horse is in my outside rein and I can support the bend with my inside leg or thigh. You may need to put your inside leg forward towards his shoulder and use your heel at the girth to get him to bend and open up through his rib cage. A lot of horses will brace or not give at that point but you'll feel it when they give and totally go through. But when you just ride the body without suppling the jaw you won't have the release or throughness. When you ask for bend, exaggerate bend him more than you actually want him to (like you're doing a 20m circle, ask like you're bending for a 10m circle), so when you ask for the bend you want (you should see the inner corner of his eye) it feels easy to him. Another visual for canter that helps is like your bringing him up into your seat like your hips are an ice cream scoop expecting but not directly asking him to come up into it, again like your mimicking the feeling you expect or want. It can be incredible how when you mimic the expectation or feeling how often they'll try to match it. 

I'd also open up in your thighs and allow your hips to move, think thigh off (thigh and holding core is brakes) I might shorten your stirrups 1 hole and see if that's more comfortable for you but if it locks up your hip go back. Every time I ride Dante in the walk, when he's calm I will lift both my legs as far away from the saddle side ways like straight out until my hips relax then I'll hold them out in front of me with open thighs and away from the saddle until they're exhausted and relax. I've noticed a HUGE difference in my hips, it really makes your body supple and allow you to move and relax in your whole leg and hips. 

But for the most part you look really good. I see a lot of improvement since the last time I saw a video! Good work!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Thank you!!!

I wasn't so great yesterday's ride. I was loose but so was my leg and my arms forgot they could bend. I'm blaming soreness so I think for Sky and I, we'll ride every other day, and maybe lunge or just chill inbetween.

But he's been doing great. I love this new barn and he does too!


----------



## frlsgirl

Skyseternalangel said:


> Hey all, don't be afraid to critique me. I can handle it!! I know I have a ways to go to get back into riding shape. I have been trying to get my legs to behave though.
> 
> I have a cute video from today's post-ride of me showing how Sky isn't really too concerned about something flapping. This is only day 2, I'm hoping soon he'll fall asleep with it flapping around.
> 
> http://youtu.be/T3mUExo_5-8


This is great! Reminds me that I need to work on that some more with Ana; although I rode her in 20mph winds yesterday and she didn't spook once!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

*Oops..*

Guys I've been really bad about updating my journal!

Total flakes: 10
Bedding: 1

*Total flakes: 51
Total bedding: 5

*Yesterday wasn't all too exciting. It's gotten cold again and the snow melted so it's just really muddy yet frozen over. So essentially it's cold and the ground is harder than it has been. Not very nice!

As per my regime, Sky wasn't ridden yesterday. He was happy to eat his dinner on time and be tucked in his stall. He has been more greedy about dinner time though. When he's DONE eating his grain, he begs at the sliding door for another helping. I'm trying to track down a scale so I can see what is up. He doesn't *appear* to be losing weight, but you never know.

Fast forward to today, the 26th

Oh my gosh, I may just be the dopiest person around. I thought I was fairly familiar with the ins and outs of a boarding barn. I've been to so many... worked at one for a while...

Nope. After over a week of being at my new barn, and feeding my horse by myself... apparently I didn't realize that the hay I had been using was not the hay I was supposed to be using.

Hope you follow this next part.

When hay is delivered, it is stacked up. Usually you use the top most bales. I had been using the ones at the bottom. Essentially those were part of the built-in stairs to access the top bales. I had messed it all up. Oops! So this morning I set about stacking what was left until I could VAULT up on the next hay step and get to the top bales.

Oh my gosh, it was terrifying. I wish I had taken a photo of how high up I was standing, and could easily fall since my make-shift hay step was lousy since I didn't have enough bales to stack them interlaced. 

Well one of the boarders heard me squeak and came to my rescue. She was my personal cheerleader as I slid back down. I did however manage to knock down a top-most bale so I call that a win! Of course I'll have to do the same thing tomorrow night LOL.

So after that adventure, I let Sky out in his turnout and cleaned everything up. I ended up taking out a wheelbarrow full of junk so I added some fresh shavings. Then I drove to classes.

After class I took Lucas with me and we returned to feed him. Got him all tacked up to ride, and it was a very frustrating ride however we got beautiful things out of Sky in the end. It wasn't as drama-free as our first ride but I almost like it better. I'll try and get some clips to share.

He also got a new pad :blueunicorn:


----------



## tinyliny

be careful climbing those bale mountains. they are ankle turners.


----------



## frlsgirl

Skyseternalangel said:


> Oh my gosh, I may just be the dopiest person around. I thought I was fairly familiar with the ins and outs of a boarding barn. I've been to so many... worked at one for a while...
> 
> Nope. After over a week of being at my new barn, and feeding my horse by myself... apparently I didn't realize that the hay I had been using was not the hay I was supposed to be using.
> 
> Hope you follow this next part.
> 
> When hay is delivered, it is stacked up. Usually you use the top most bales. I had been using the ones at the bottom. Essentially those were part of the built-in stairs to access the top bales. I had messed it all up. Oops! So this morning I set about stacking what was left until I could VAULT up on the next hay step and get to the top bales.
> 
> Oh my gosh, it was terrifying. I wish I had taken a photo of how high up I was standing, and could easily fall since my make-shift hay step was lousy since I didn't have enough bales to stack them interlaced.
> 
> Well one of the boarders heard me squeak and came to my rescue. She was my personal cheerleader as I slid back down. I did however manage to knock down a top-most bale so I call that a win! Of course I'll have to do the same thing tomorrow night LOL.
> 
> :blueunicorn:


I didn't know about this either, but every place I've had Ana, they have workers who dispense the hay so I've never actually had to go into the hay barn and grab a bale; I have however grabbed an armful of hay that they had dropped during feeding time and secretively given it to Ana; the new barn is not nearly as stingy with their hay rations so I haven't really felt the need to steal any.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Heck of a cold snap rolled through so Sky gets extra hay outside today

Total flakes: 9
Bedding: 0

*Total flakes: 60
Total bedding: 5


*Here's pictures. It's very dark inside so they aren't great quality. I lovingly call it Hay Mountain


----------



## tinyliny

are you really going to keep total count , running count I mean, of all the hay he eats, and all the shavings you use?


----------



## Skyseternalangel

tinyliny said:


> are you really going to keep total count , running count I mean, of all the hay he eats, and all the shavings you use?


Yep I have to until I am in full care board. Since this is a temporary self-care situation until that stall is free, I am essentially buying hay from them as well as shavings.

I have to keep count in order to accurately pay them for my use.


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

I like the hay mountain. I hate to say this but when you said that I started thinking about Candy Mountain. From the video, it's candy mountain Charlie, candy mountain!

Never mind but do you know when you'll be moving to full board? I also love the kelly green saddle pad on him, that's really fun!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

DanteDressageNerd said:


> I like the hay mountain. I hate to say this but when you said that I started thinking about Candy Mountain. From the video, it's candy mountain Charlie, candy mountain!
> 
> Never mind but do you know when you'll be moving to full board? I also love the kelly green saddle pad on him, that's really fun!


Hahaha that's amazing! I love that creepy clip series. 

The 1st! So very soon. I hope I get to volunteer to do chores. I love it so much


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

Good luck. I hope it goes well.

And yes I remember when it was an internet sensation. My sister mad me re-watch the whole series a few months ago and I was like well that's really messed up. Where do people come up with this stuff? inkunicorn:


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I have a ton of pictures to catch all y'all up on. And a video, that was not the best but it was okay because it shows him TRYING.

Also I have a potty mouth when I ride Mr. Sass most of the time. So I apologize. 

But Lucas and Sky have been working together on working in tandem. He can climb up the mounting block, and as of tonight put paws up on Sky's back with no issues (Lucas was initially nervous, Sky was like whatever from day 1) he can also jump next to him. He can also "bring" Sky more consistently as well with the lead rope. 

However over time he's forgotten how to heel whilst I'm riding so that's a bummer.

But anyway.

Riding wise, I've been sticking to every other day, with a groundwork or playday in place of the succeeding day. 

I've noticed both myself and Sky are doing better each ride.. yes there are frustrating moments when my body does not cooperate but they are overcome in time.

I should have kept better records of what I did/didn't do each day I have yet to report on, but every day at least he gets the same amount of hay and today he got 2 loads of shavings. His stall was a lagoon of mess. 

*Total flakes: 75
Total bedding: 7

*Yesterday the 29th was a groundwork day. Sky got to play over some calveletti and it REALLY helped him. He tried to balk and so I pushed him to canter on the lunge as a "you get more work for being rude" and he didn't try again. They started out as ground poles and then I slowly raised them up. Just two poles total. I also sacked him out bareback with my bodyweight. I was not up to laying flat on him like CA does as I had to use a mounting block and I could see that going terribly wrong.

Tonight's ride was amazing. He was fighting me a few times, and it's because I WAS FINALLY WORKING HIM. We got to witness a clinic today and the two rides I got to watch I learned so many ways to help Sky get those hind legs working. So I tried them gently this evening after the clinic was over.... such a HUGE difference!!!!! No pulling, just lots of leg into a soft yet steady and consistent contact. Seems like a "duh" thing, but truly not for my brain. We did turn on the forehand but it lasted around an entire 12-15m circle so it was kind of a leg yield combo. 

Speaking of leg yields, MUCH better today. His trotting was better.... we ended on a FABULOUS downward transition. I think we only rode for 50 minutes today so that was nice not to be on his back for hours. My stupid camera only recorded the beginning parts, so all the cool stuff was later and not on record... but I got to experience it 

Sky was so out of breath, so I need to watch that. I don't want to stress him out too much. I was out of breath too, and a sweaty mess. 

I'll post pictures and videos and such later.


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

That's pretty cool. You're training your dog to eventually "ride" or that's what it sounded like. I like dogs but not nearly enough of a dog trainer for a feat like that, that's really cool!

Cavaletti are always a good exercise and I think it's good for their brain to think about something else and change the subject so to speak. But I'm glad you had such a productive ride. Too bad your camera copped out on you but that's always how it goes. They very best parts are always missed lol. Can't catch it all! But yes turn on the forehand circles are an AMAZING exercise, super useful but awesome!! Sounds like you got a lot from watching the clinic. They often have good information and advice or just tips or new ways to think about things. Can't wait to see the videos 

But glad you worked through the fights, I think they're a lot like us when we're learning something new. It's hard, I don't want to let me do it the other way lol.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Here is the video of my dog, Lucas, and Sky... as well as me playing around on Sky:






Here is the ride before with the green pad where we did lots of trotting:






Last night's riding video where I wanted him to use his butt more. Unfortunately the video did not capture the actual good parts of the ride... like the trot work and downward transitions to trot. However it kind of shows the introduction to what I wanted him to do... and me fumbling through it (hence low hands)

I also lowered my stirrup one hole... not a fan of it.






Again I apologize for the yelling/potty mouth. I'm working on it, but it's one way I stop him from continuing on a bad path of not listening and keeping myself from not getting overwhelmed.

Better ways to go about it though.


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

No worries on the potty mouth :lol: (at least from me). I have a pretty foul mouth too. I'm from a German family where swearing is a big no-no, they were pretty strict about it but Marine Corps, so pretty accustomed to it.

One thing I will say as a tip I learned from my trainer this weekend is elbows to waist kinda like their tied together that way when they try to pull you down or side to side then you can kinda suck your elbows into your ribs so they can't move you and they resist themselves. It really engages your back shoulders and core when done properly and almost opens up your hips in a way. It's hard to get the coordination so it opens your hip, because if just shoulders brought down and back it can hollow your back and tighten the hips but with the core. But it puts you in a more stable, effective position and when they're weaving left or right or down they can't throw you off as easily. Walk is always useful but be mindful of using outside aids for turning and inside for bend. Outside rein, shoulder and leg for turn, inside leg or rein for bend.

Lucas looks happy to please you but doesn't look to sure about this routine lol. Sky really couldn't care less. Like okay fellow quadrupedal creature. But he knows quite a few tricks, nice work with him!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

DanteDressageNerd said:


> No worries on the potty mouth :lol: (at least from me). I have a pretty foul mouth too. I'm from a German family where swearing is a big no-no, they were pretty strict about it but Marine Corps, so pretty accustomed to it.
> 
> One thing I will say as a tip I learned from my trainer this weekend is elbows to waist kinda like their tied together that way when they try to pull you down or side to side then you can kinda suck your elbows into your ribs so they can't move you and they resist themselves. It really engages your back shoulders and core when done properly and almost opens up your hips in a way. It's hard to get the coordination so it opens your hip, because if just shoulders brought down and back it can hollow your back and tighten the hips but with the core. But it puts you in a more stable, effective position and when they're weaving left or right or down they can't throw you off as easily. Walk is always useful but be mindful of using outside aids for turning and inside for bend. Outside rein, shoulder and leg for turn, inside leg or rein for bend.
> 
> Lucas looks happy to please you but doesn't look to sure about this routine lol. Sky really couldn't care less. Like okay fellow quadrupedal creature. But he knows quite a few tricks, nice work with him!


Haha Lucas is so nervous, and very distracted lately.. but little by little he's getting more confident. He springs happily into the wheelbarrow now, when he needed coaxing over and over to before.

Yes about the elbows!!! I need to do that so badly. They tend to free float more than stay by my body. I need to remember to check myself in the mirrors.


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

He looks like a higher energy dog. He looks really sweet and like he is eager to please you! He's really cute!

It's easy to do, I know. Elbows are annoying but shoulders down and back as a reminder seems really helpful and to kinda plant yourself there no matter how he tries to manipulate you out of it because it's hard when he can't move you the same way to make it easier for him. They all seem to do it lol.


----------



## tinyliny

these are two good videos on how to hold reins, and get that feeling of "pushing" your horse , rather than "pulling" your horse. 

not saying that you ARE pulling on his mouth, but it is just an interesting thing to think about, especially the whole feeling of pushing backward with your back, while pushing forward with your hand in a powerful isometric set up.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pj81HW76qCc

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=stop+pulling+on+reins


----------



## SorrelHorse

You make me laugh. "What the **** was that?!"

Tehe. You sound like me now.


----------



## SorrelHorse

Anyway I didn't get to watch all the videos yet, but from my perspective I would encourage fluidity - especially in the beginning, trying to make everything one big motion instead of trying to make a bunch of little ones. Usually on a horse who behave as what I saw Sky do, I spend a lot of time stretching them out at a walk/long trot and ignore any goofy behaviors - Like if they spook at a wall or something, I'll let them, and then make a big circle back to wall repeatedly until they stop. I'll then proceed around there ail as their "reward".

It's a similar approach for those who get stiff, blow hips, shoulders, ribs, whatever they do - They are required to repeat a maneuver until they listen. I'll spend a good chunk of time taking one on with my leg who wants to lean towards the rail or the center - and they don't get to stop until they behave as they are supposed to. I don't like to stop for corrections, as for me that is a reward - Pressure is applied and feet will be moving until they display good enough behavior to deserve a walk.

Lucas is so cute. Someday Zico will learn how to sit pretty, but right now I am afraid to teach him new things in case I accidentally cause an issue with the competition training - lol


----------



## Skyseternalangel

SorrelHorse said:


> Anyway I didn't get to watch all the videos yet, but from my perspective I would encourage fluidity - especially in the beginning, trying to make everything one big motion instead of trying to make a bunch of little ones. Usually on a horse who behave as what I saw Sky do, I spend a lot of time stretching them out at a walk/long trot and ignore any goofy behaviors - Like if they spook at a wall or something, I'll let them, and then make a big circle back to wall repeatedly until they stop. I'll then proceed around there ail as their "reward".
> 
> It's a similar approach for those who get stiff, blow hips, shoulders, ribs, whatever they do - They are required to repeat a maneuver until they listen. I'll spend a good chunk of time taking one on with my leg who wants to lean towards the rail or the center - and they don't get to stop until they behave as they are supposed to. I don't like to stop for corrections, as for me that is a reward - Pressure is applied and feet will be moving until they display good enough behavior to deserve a walk.
> 
> Lucas is so cute. Someday Zico will learn how to sit pretty, but right now I am afraid to teach him new things in case I accidentally cause an issue with the competition training - lol


Yeah it's so easy to get flustered with him, because I've tried riding silently and just asking and asking... he ignores me. Or worse, he dials himself up due to not wanting to do what I ask, so I have to get BIG FAST. But I think I want to try a different avenue of working through things, like you have mentioned.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Final partial month total:

*Total flakes: 80
Total bedding: 7
*

Yesterday I rode Sky and he was pretty darn great! Much more lifting his back and trying to come through but it's hard to know for sure since he was pooping quite a bit. I did attempt to get it on camera on my new (but awful quality) phone as I left my camera at home. I'll review the footage and upload if it's any good.

But one thing we really took away from last night's ride was transitions from my seat. He was beginning to feel the change in my body between moving forward and using my back but still adding leg to halt. We even did it a few times right from the trot!!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

*It's official...*

New month! And news...

So I've done the math and had a heart to heart and have decided I'd like to stay self-care. Instead of keeping hay count here though, which drives some people nuts, I will be making an excel doc as I plan on buying hay from the BO until I'm well off enough to find my own hay. The BOs' hay is a hit or miss for Sky. Some bales he'll chow and others he turns his nose up at. I honestly would too as they look pretty limpy.

But yeah, this girl gets a workout everyday. I may even start working at the barn to reduce board and just to get fitter and build repertoire. I'm so excited and feel that this is where I need to be right now. I've already made amazing friends... my heart is happy and Sky adores being here too.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I've made the leap and ordered a miniature camcorder. It wasn't even $20 with shipping and claims to be good quality so here's to hoping. Then I wouldn't have only 30 min videos or crappy hr long ones.

Also one of my new barn friends is the best. She knew I was stressed out from my event planning for the org I'm a part of that she took care of Sky last night for me. She offered without any complaint or comment before from me. 

She's the best, we're going to have coffee soon! 

But I saw Sky this morning. He's finally starting to establish his poop routine. His stall has NEVER been cleaner. He's taken to pooping and peeing in one spot and his hay is still bagged so it's not thrown everywhere or pooped on. So THIS lady is happy!

He's starting to fill in his topline again and his neck muscles are slowly becoming more correct! We ride tonight, despite the snow flurries. We'll see how it goes


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

Really cool. I hope the new camcorder works out well for you. And I'm glad you're enjoying self care  and somebody learned to have manners in their new stall. That is always a good thing. Can't wait to see more videos.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Ladies and gents... tonight's ride (well technically last night's ride as it is currently 4am) I was a complete badass.

I think it's because I'm sleep deprived and I'm sick of being stuck in one spot.

We cantered.... we leg yielded, we did a proper turn on the forehand, a rollback or two, shoulder fore and shoulder in, canter trot trot canter transitions, stretchy walk, forward into halt... 

And we schooled hard because he was intent on spooking at this stupid quarter sheet so we did hard core leg yields.

We was so angry with me for making him work through the dang spooks that he BUCKED like 5 good bucks with me, and I just growl-screamed at him like a banshee and kicked the ever living snot out of him until he stopped. When he put his head down and move forward, I gave him the inside rein (pushing it forward)

We also worked on half halts. When he was an *** in canter, and ignored my halt halts, he got shut down. At one point he did some baby rears, kind of like angry childish stomping. He got growled at in tandem with lots of kicks

Basically if you saw me riding just during those parts, you'd think I was a terrible person.

At the end of his tantrums, he was wonderful and forward and PACKAGED into the outside rein, lifting his back. We had SO many moments of through. Canter wasn't through but the transition to canter was. Lots of great great great moments. Probably the best ride we have EVER had, even with all of his sass
_
And I do have video..._ and I have pictures of him absolutely soaked with sweat. We were a matching pair. I swear we rode for over 2 hours thanks to his spooks and my intent to win. We got kudos from one of my riding buddies. She used to breed and show, as well as train, Hanoverians. She's an AMAZING rider and has droooooool worthy horses, and I don't say that easily.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

*Catching y'all up...*

Our next ride was 2 days later, and it was another brawler. As in, he BADLY wanted the outside rein back, as I decided to take it from him (in reality I was just holding the outside rein not yanking it back, and giving with the inside rein like loopy when he was good... but apparently that isn't good enough for King Sky) and the following ensued: 

Bucking fits, balking, bolting, spooking, and the rearing and angry faces he pulled.

No I was not yanking him around or trapping him, no I wasn't forgetting to release, I wasn't mean to him... I just made him work _through_ for the first time in his life, and he wasn't happy.

At least at first.






We worked on actually bending and being on a true 20m circle. What a concept!

After I had 'won' all of the tantrums, he became really happy and tried his heart out for me. Then he got a HUGE walking loose rein break and when I picked the reins up again several laps later, he actually lifted his back and sought out the contact. Of course he doesn't have the muscle to keep it, so it was short lived but he was trying!!!

And let me just say, I never thought I'd be the kind of rider to ride out anything. I'm a pansy, with a loud mouth (when I ride) so actually being able to work through his tantrums without losing my edge was incredibly uplifting. 

He has gotten two days off just so he can mull things over, rest up a bit, and adjust to changes that are coming up.

After every ride he gets a pan full of sockaed alfalfa cubes after he cools down, to replenish lost calories.

Today he was turned out in the big pasture for the first time. It was a hot mess. Not placing blame on ANYONE, but I would have handled it differently based on what little I know about herd dynamics. Let's just say my horse was chased off of a lot and did not want anything to do with any other horse, who was just calling and calling for his friend. It drove me nuts and I'm sure Sky lost weight.

BUT I got some great pictures and video of him cantering around. He's so pretty 



















And here is Lucas perching like an owl on one of the many mounting blocks around:










He also had some fun springing over horse jumps










Here is the line he sprung over, and here he is with his paws up admiring the outdoor ring:










We didn't do much as I don't want to stress his body out. But he had a lot of fun!

I also got to help with chores today, just to wet my toes and prove that I am trustworthy and not incompetent when it comes to doing stalls (though I am out of shape)



I spent almost all day at the barn just socializing and working, as well as checking up on Sky. It was heaven. Lucas was quite tired when we left the barn










The weather was all crazy so I decided that even though this is a ride day, I am giving him the night off. He was pretty stressed out earlier and I want him to be able to relax for the rest of the night and fill up on hay.

Here is his topline/body as of 2 days ago



























Fairly even down the middle, and less atrophy.

Sky was tucked in for the night just before 5pm, into a nice clean and done-up stall. Including pink hay net filled with hay










Hopefully he lays down tonight, he's been rolling but has yet to take any naps.

I'm aiming to ride tomorrow and Tuesday, then give him Wednesday off. We'll see!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Side note, according to the weight tape he's over 1500lbs. I will be looking for a new weight tape, that has a larger scale just so I can get an accurate read and keep up with him. But it's exciting!! He wasn't even 1200lbs back in August.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Tinyliny, I finally got around to watching this video: 




I am definitely seeing me having my hands too far forward. And I am definitely going to work on it! It feels so weird having my arms by my sides though, it's a foreign concept lol!

For the other link, it just was a youtube search of "stop pulling the reins", is there a particular video you recommended?

I was about to watch this one:


----------



## Skyseternalangel

"He's not being bad, he doesn't know how to stay on the bit like you're asking him now. So you encourage him to step up, praise him when he gives you a little bit, because this is new for him..... contact before but it's not the same as stepping into the bit like this"

I needed hear this. Now I feel like the biggest jerk.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

And here's a cute video of Lucas jumping like a horse lol!


----------



## tinyliny

Can't remember, Sky . Sorry. I just liked that bit about using pushing to be kind if pulling. Well, not pulling, but holding.


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

There are good things about that video but I disagree with her "method" for training "collection" and increasing "engagement."

To me at 2nd level if you've been developing a horse it shouldn't be a new concept to ask them to carry more behind and if he's coming above the bit and refusing the reins, he was never through or truly connected to begin with or the rider's timing of aids is off. For me I feel like this trainer is missing half of the story of what goes on. There are a lot of good things and good parts but more like this is good but remember you still need to supple the bridle, there still need to be half halts and connection. The activity from behind jumping into the bridle is important but once you have that step and you start asking the horse to carry more behind. There is resistance in the core, there is use of the bridle and there needs to be as you start asking them to come up.

Lighter in the rein and motivate his back end is wrong, unless it's a younger or green horse who is learning how to move forward but if this is a 2nd level horse then he's past that. You won't get him more through or engage him more over his back by being lighter while asking for activity. He may connect but to me that's the step before developing collection. The whole point of 2nd is to develop collection, getting light in front isn't going to increase the connection between the horse's hind end and front end, he may sit and carry weight behind but he will not learn to really engage between the riders leg, core and hand. Basically they're missing out the whole connection generated between the activity in the hind legs, the connection in front and the core and leg bringing the horse back to collect. The idea of getting the horse lighter in front is not from having less rein but from having them taking weight behind and lifting. Lighter in the rein misses this entire connection and prevents the rider your having that essential core seat, hand connection if that makes sense. For example my horse is not particularly fancy, he is naturally downhill moving, he moves like a qh with hock and knee the only reason he is moving like he does is because of the connection I described above and having that feeling in my core where my leg and seat can generate more movement. My horse is also one where I've been told prior to 2nd level he probably wont' be that great but after 2nd level he'll probably do very well because of his capacity for collection. Doing the method she described he would still move like a qh without the uphill tendency or developing elasticity in his gaits. He wouldn't get the lift.

Her training reminds me a lot of a trainer I know, she's not a bad trainer or rider but it's like her horse's training is incomplete. Like when they're going "PSG" they don't collect enough, aren't supple enough and go more like a 3rd level horse because she misses some important pieces which I'll say at training-1st-2nd you won't notice as much until the horse advances and you start to see the holes or gaps in that horse's training because it's like math, everything builds on top of itself and if the foundation is missing parts it will collapse.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

DanteDressageNerd said:


> There are good things about that video but I disagree with her "method" for training "collection" and increasing "engagement."
> 
> To me at 2nd level if you've been developing a horse *it shouldn't be a new concept to ask them to carry more behind and if he's coming above the bit and refusing the reins, he was never through or truly connected to begin with or the rider's timing of aids is off.* For me I feel like this trainer is missing half of the story of what goes on. There are a lot of good things and good parts but more like this is good but remember you still need to supple the bridle, there still need to be half halts and connection. The activity from behind jumping into the bridle is important but once you have that step and you start asking the horse to carry more behind. There is resistance in the core, there is use of the bridle and there needs to be as you start asking them to come up.
> 
> Lighter in the rein and motivate his back end is wrong, unless it's a younger or green horse who is learning how to move forward but if this is a 2nd level horse then he's past that. You won't get him more through or engage him more over his back by being lighter while asking for activity. He may connect but to me that's the step before developing collection. The whole point of 2nd is to develop collection, getting light in front isn't going to increase the connection between the horse's hind end and front end, he may sit and carry weight behind but he will not learn to really engage between the riders leg, core and hand. Basically they're missing out the whole connection generated between the activity in the hind legs, the connection in front and the core and leg bringing the horse back to collect. The idea of getting the horse lighter in front is not from having less rein but from having them taking weight behind and lifting. Lighter in the rein misses this entire connection and prevents the rider your having that essential core seat, hand connection if that makes sense. For example my horse is not particularly fancy, he is naturally downhill moving, he moves like a qh with hock and knee the only reason he is moving like he does is because of the connection I described above and having that feeling in my core where my leg and seat can generate more movement. My horse is also one where I've been told prior to 2nd level he probably wont' be that great but after 2nd level he'll probably do very well because of his capacity for collection. Doing the method she described he would still move like a qh without the uphill tendency or developing elasticity in his gaits. He wouldn't get the lift.
> 
> Her training reminds me a lot of a trainer I know, she's not a bad trainer or rider but it's like her horse's training is incomplete. Like when they're going "PSG" they don't collect enough, aren't supple enough and go more like a 3rd level horse because she misses some important pieces which I'll say at training-1st-2nd you won't notice as much until the horse advances and you start to see the holes or gaps in that horse's training because it's like math, everything builds on top of itself and if the foundation is missing parts it will collapse.


I completely agree with you, and re the bold was wondering the same thing.


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

Dressage is so interesting to me, mostly because there are SO many ways to do things. This way isn't bad but it's missing an important part that matters more at the higher levels. I don't think this is a confirmed 2nd level horse, my guess is he's developing 2nd because to me he lacks the collection and maneuverability to do all the laterals really well. His cadence to me is too irregular and adjustability seems lacking for 2nd lvl (it should be easy to ask for more collection or go into a lengthening without losing activity or coming above the bit at 2nd) but that's me being nit picky but I think the expectations are that much higher at 2nd level.The rider I think does a good job, just misses half halts in her core/legs and hand, and the outside rein. 2nd level is HARD, not because of what is asked but because it's hard to do it well and to ride those movements well. It's a big jump from 1st to 2nd level just in terms of expectations but my goal when I show 2nd is to get high 60s, low 70s which is hard to do if you don't have a naturally gifted horse.

But yeah. I think there are holes if at 2nd level the horse lacks adjustability and is coming above the bit when asked to carry behind. Exercises are good for suppleness but the horse should collect off the rider's aids and connection or organization of aids. Lol I sound like such a snob.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

So we took it a thousand steps back. I was being too intense and did not want another 2-3 hr ride of hell.

So we focused on responding to my leg, responding to my seat or lack therefore (to say, stop), and straight or level on shoulders.

Our ride was 35 minutes long, and he did great. We had square halts, I could control how many straight steps he could back, his trot wasn't through as I wasn't working on that but he responded to my posting tempo changes and did bend or be straight or yield when I asked him to.

So I am happy with that ride.

We've also gone through 5 bales, it'll be 6 by tomorrow and it's only day 9. Much more hay than the 8 bales we went through for half the month. He's looking GOOD.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Rode tonight, kind of felt like it was a mistake. My abs were SO SORE before I even go on, omg. I did stretch after and during my ride, but sheesh... I am definitely a fan of every other day riding not twice in a row which I had to do due to my schedule.

We had a pretty good ride, only one bought of rearing/bucking and some angry sidepassing to avoid forward. But all in all, pretty good!


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

I'm glad you had a much better ride and were able to shorten it. Always a more pleasant experience lol. And tempo and rhythm is a very important/useful tool. Helps out a lot with developing cadence and as you developing into lengthening/shortening and eventually collection/extension. Adjustability without loss of activity. It's just a good exercise.

But I'm glad Sky was good both days and you were able to work through some disobediences and get it on the right track  sorry about the abs lol but once they heal you might be surprised by how much that extra strength will help you.


----------



## frlsgirl

Agreed! Sometimes I can spend 1 hour fighting with Ana or ride productively for 20 minutes; some horses are just very smart and they know how to wait you out; so shorter rides work better for us. Ana doesn't buck or rear or anything like that but she does know 100 different ways to evade real work


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Thanks ladies!!
Yeah I got one of the bigger rear bucks on camera, LOL. I'm just like "we can rear and buck all day AS LONG AS YOU GO FORWARD" and then he's like "oh well that doesn't work then..."

But we're getting somewhere. He was through a few times this ride but I was more proud of him not leaning around and accepting that he can leg yield at the trot. He got very angry when I asked him to move in any other fashion other than straight ahead... but once he got it he was great!

Pretty sure he just wanted to say screw it all and canter, but nope!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Came on here to update that I bought the $40 loop knife and the $30 nippers (cheapies yes but they have great reviews and I can upgrade later)

So in a week or so, I will hopefully be in a better place to trim those dang bars!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

*Such a sweet yet short ride*

I have zero idea how this video turned out, but I do know I yell twice at my dog for being a jerk. Other than that, it was a fun bareback ride with some ground poles thrown in  We stayed at the walk.






Also I'm proud of myself. I put the 10 second timer on and calmly walked over to Sky and mounted him bareback just in time!!!



















His topline is also coming in a lot better! Still not there yet, but I'm excited.























































And because he's so darn cute..


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

His topline has improved a lot! Good work!! Sky has a very sweet expression 

Bareback is fun!! It takes some getting used to but I love riding bareback. But if you do it a lot a bareback pad is a wonderful thing!

Lucas is very cute but I'm sure he's fully aware of how to exploit his special quality lol.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Thank you! I'm so excited that his topline is coming in &#55357;&#56833;
I'd love a bareback pad. Definitely on my wish list!

Lucas definitely knows how to work it! Not on me though, I am not swayed by cuteness but everyone else at the barn is lol!

☺


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I have no idea what I did the past 2 days. I recall riding, faintly, in my blue pad but I didn't feel like recording it since it would be cut off at 30 minutes...

I didn't ride yesterday because it was a off day.

Tonight we rode, and I got it on video. We worked at the walk, trot. Had some poles out, to test self carriage, rhythm, and even gait. We worked on circles, staying straight, listening to leg. We even did some roll backs for fun (not sure if those are on camera)

And square halts again!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

*My tools came last night!!!*

My nippers from Nordic Forge and my loop knife from Star Ridge

Aiming to map his *hind* feet tonight... and fronts if I have time.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Quick update!

Just mapped back hooves tonight, and then was anxious so I trimmed them as well! Sky seemed happy afterwards but he sure was not pleased to keep still whilst his hooves were in the hoof sling. Really hoping I can figure out how to trim the posts...

Pics will come later. Tomorrow is a riding day!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I don't know what I meant by trim the posts............. if anyone has any ideas, feel free to help a lady out (a very sleep-deprived lady)


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I had such a lovely ride on Sky last night! He's doing really well. We cantered some, and I did growl at him once for slamming on the brakes but we got it in the end!

No yelling, no fear, just fun!


----------



## gunslinger

I see....are you sleeping, or riding? Or rather, not sleeping because you're riding?


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

I'm glad you had such a great ride!! I understand the lack of sleep, college does that and trying to balance everything. It's a real challenge! Hope you get some rest soon!

But I'm glad you had a good ride on Sky, I think intelligent, somewhat obstinate horses are the best. If they aren't in the mood they seek the loop hole until they realize they actually really like what they're doing and it's awesome!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I just wanted to share some cute pics I took the day before yesterday. 










Sir dirty

I've been waiting for you










Do you... have.... it?










I want.... it










Don't mind if I do










What is he doing?!










Hmm what's this...










DON'T TOUCH DON'T GO NEAR IT!!!! 



















He's not listening!!!











How can we selfie when that THING is over there?!










Now far from the evil tarp...









"You sure it won't come after us?!"

Alright I'll take your word










I trust you










Me too mom


----------



## Skyseternalangel

*A new path*

Yesterday I had my first lesson with my BO, and it has been 2 years of no lessons. I got to wear one of those headsets so she was literally in my ear the whole time.

It was exactly what we needed.

In less than an hour, Sky was relaxed and forward yet happy and not out of control. We basically picked up the canter from a walk a couple times, he was straight, he was bending nicely, and he stayed balanced underneath me and didn't toss his head around.

We focused a lot on transitions. Now I've always been big on transitions but having her talk me through each segment of cues really made things click. In minutes we had soft up and down transitions, with barely any rein but mainly body weight. He offered a true turn on the forehand, or walk pirouette once I got my legs in place.

I didn't feel floppy yet I was looser than I've ever been. He was so happy and didn't charge off or try and balk, spook, rear, or buck.

I am hoping to take riding lessons once every 2 weeks, but we'll see how finances play out.

It was 75 degrees yesterday even with the sun having gone down, so he got a nice bath. It's been awhile since, and he was very looky and wiggling about in the cross ties, but once I got his cooler on him and left him to settle as I put clean shavings in his stall (I had stripped his stall that morning) he stood nicely and kept nickering to every person, horse, and sound he heard. He was in good spirits!

I saw him this morning, and he's still stark white! I used my favorite shampoo and need to buy some more as it's running out!

I ordered a smartpak of things, including a blanket bar, to make his staff more homey and fill the holes in our grooming box. I also ordered him some special mint treats  He's doing really well! Shedding like a crazy boy.




























And when he was all dry....










SPARKLY WHITE! Blindingly so

Here is our lesson broken up into little parts


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

I'm really glad you're getting lessons with Sky!! They're very helpful. It's hard to watch some of the videos but it looked like you had some good transitions from what I could see. And the canter looked much more organized, so that's pretty awesome!! I'm glad he's doing so well! And was so good throughout the lesson!

I'm also impressed Sky managed to stay white lol. That is quite an accomplishment!!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Yeah my camera only does 30min videos so I had to resort to using my awful phone. It has horrible MP!


----------



## Tihannah

Wow, he's looking SO good! You've done such a great job with this horse! And good to hear you're back taking lessons! I lesson once a week, but some days I feel like I need more.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Thank you Tihanna! I'm trying, it's been a huge learning curve as he's moving even better now that his feet are _more _balanced than they have ever been.


----------



## Tihannah

Skyseternalangel said:


> Thank you Tihanna! I'm trying, it's been a huge learning curve as he's moving even better now that his feet are _more _balanced than they have ever been.


I think it's amazing that you decided to learn and take his feet on yourself. I can't even pick out Tess's hooves without worrying that I'm hurting her in some way! Lol. Plus, I constantly second guess myself on everything.

How are things at the new barn? I'm sorry, I've had trouble keeping up with everyone's journals since my mac crashed. I bought a cheap laptop and its doing the job, but I'm constantly debating whether or not I wanna take it back.

I'm SOOO jealous of your indoor arena!!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I love the new barn, just wish we had trails nearby. Everyone is great and I like seeing him everyday.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Wow this is MAJORLY outdated! I will update it tonight, hopefully. I've just been so tired and so confused as to how to actually ride my horse. It's weird... but I'll talk more about it later.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

So the day after my lesson, Sky got off. He was very content and I was exhausted so it worked out beautifully!

The following day, we tried what we had learned in our lesson, but outside. The day was too beautiful to waste and it was our first time riding there but thankfully the poles and whatnot had been put away.

He got a pretty lengthy warmup and we just focused on bending, transitions, and then halfhalts. We didn't have the best ride in terms of through.... but he was calm, had great suspension/impulsion, and was listening really well! It was just a very calm ride. No spooking or freaking out at things, or not listening and fussing around.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Glad you had a good ride !


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Sky had another two days off, just due to weather and things going around. So yesterday I rode him and it was the second time riding him since my lesson. Instead of our usual warm up, I decided to go the "lesson" route and get straight to work. Sky didn't like that at all, and I'm quite disappointed in myself for not waiting until he was ready... because it was a frustrating ride. He was really fussy and stubborn and it was nothing like before. Not even a sliver of through.
A few things came out of it that were good. Our TOTFs were amazing, very fluid for the most part. Here's one of our best ones






Our halts were 90% square. And our circle has gotten SO much better, especially when Sky is using his suspension/impulsion and not being lazy and dragging his feet around. 

I swear he's looking less pony-like and more like a horse. My friend thinks it's due to having better feet balance and health wise. I tend to agree!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Here are some cute pics from the last day I rode (25th)

His neck is scrumptious!! Can really see the draft in him from this angle










He loves to make faces and seemed eager to get to work











Mob horses











Dropping an album soon











His back on the 23rd... it looks slightly different now


----------



## Skyseternalangel

*February 26th 2016*

I had planned on riding Sky with every intention of my being. I got done with class early, it was a gorgeous day, I wanted a do-over of the day before...

Well it didn't happen. 
_If you want to skip down to the horse part, it's in bold._

I was done with class by 4:00pm. I went home to collect Lucas and figured checking email was smart because that's how clients have been communicating with me on dog sitting and whatnot, because my phone (two months old) died for good.

So that's when I see that my client would like for me to drive down and feed her dogs, take them out, and do this all before 6pm when she is due home. It had been almost 8/9 hours since they'd been out due to her hectic schedule atm so they really truly had to go.

So I drive out there, it's around a 20 minute drive usually but it was during rush hour, so I didn't get there until a little after 5:00 despite leaving at 4:15pm. I get there and go about the usual routine, noticing how eager and happy the dogs are to see me and how well they are listening.

6 months ago, these dogs knew NOTHING. They'd jump and run all over the place and not listen, they'd eat your hair and attempt to eat whatever you were snacking on, they had no idea what commands were, they would guzzle water and pee and poop all over the place, and then there was the pulling, jumping, and running on leash and off to where I got a nosebleed one day, and the incessant barking.

I've had a chance to work with them and urged their mom to work with them, and they've really come a long way. Their diets have changed for the better, they have structure, and they listen and want to respect space. I'm so proud of them! The oldest is a yellow lab, the rescue project pups are both ginormo stocky low-to-ground pitbull puppies, and their last dog is an Alaskan Malamute who knows barely anything and is kept on a zipline outside. He's very friendly and I invite him inside the house for play or depending on weather, but he knows barely anything. I taught him sit and lay down and crate, but it's not solid yet.

So I get there, and let out the oldest and supposedly trained dog A. She really had to go potty so I put her on the flexi leash and hooked it on the coat rack so she could have free rein outside but not wander off (her signature thing). Then I went inside to tend to the puppies.

One of the dogs is named C. C has a tendency to **** in his crate as a way of saying a big f-you for being left alone. He's a HUGE people-pleaser and velcro dog. He's the hardest of the two in that capacity but definitely better behaved aside from that one flaw. Yesterday, he had no messes in his crate. He was laying down (rare for him) calmly and quietly waiting for someone to get home. When he saw me, his butt was wiggling so fast and put him all over the place. 

The other pup is named B. She has quite the tum-tum so she has the nickname "Bellies" which she happily responds to. She's the one that is so stubborn, she will get her way no matter what and is insistent on being adorable while doing so, so that people cave in.

I don't cave. Ever. It's a flaw and a blessing for me that cute faces or acts done in a naughty light cause me to melt. Nope, I'm ice cold.

So she was laying down too, as she typically does, until you're about to let her out and she paws the crate door. Nope! I left her in, and let C out and then tried again. This time she didn't paw on the door, so she had noticed why she was still in her crate (for literally 8 extra seconds, nothing major but significant for a puppy)

So I say hello, discourage jumping on me which they respected, and we all went outside to potty. Then once we got back in they self-loaded into their crates with one word, and sat down happily vibrating to wait on dinner. I fed them both and they happily ate.

Now usually they make a racket to express they're done and want to be let out NOW. But they were quiet while I tended to the other two dogs.

I let A back in, and she was happy but not overly excited. We went through our usual routine of sitting nicely for a bone, and I put her and my dog in the room together so they wouldn't tease the pups with their treat.

Then I went back to the puppies and put them on flexi leashes, and we went outside again. Then they were put back in their crates for a few minutes of quiet time, while I checked on the dogs upstairs and fixed myself linner (I brought things with me to heat up).

The big dogs are done eating their bone, so I let them out into pub-space and take my dinner back to the puppy room, which is open so the big dogs could join us if needed.

So I'm eating, and the dogs are playing but soon they focus on me eating and respectfully keep their distance. Once I'm done, they all appear tired so I decide they are done playing and I should probably go. It had been shy of 2 hours since I arrived. So they crate up, get a nice treat for being so good, and I lock up and am about to head out.

That's when I smelled it.

I was so....... upset.

A had **** all over the upstairs.

Despite being outside for like 25 minutes.

Despite me being reachable.

Despite her training.

Even Lucas was embarrassed, and tried to own up to it on A's behalf but he had been with me so it was 1000% not him.

So she got put on the flexi again, after being disciplined (just told her that was a no, showed her the poop, and then put her outside... she doesn't like to disappoint so she was feeling pretty low) and I set about cleaning up.

*So by this time, there was no way I could get to the barn on time.

*I arrived shortly after 6:45pm , leaving at 6:15. It takes about 30 minutes to get from their house to the barn. 

I was exhausted and it was a little nippy. I was going to try to ride regardless but I saw Sky's front feet and reconsidered. I needed to rasp them balanced so badly, and then I'm sure they needed to be hoof mapped.

So he got his dinner, which is now 12 cups of grain, 6 of pellets, and 3 cups (half scoop) of alfalfa cubes so he doesn't angry-bite his grain.

Then I got out all my tools and did his feet. He was happy afterwards, especially when he got a nice grooming massage. He's shedding so much so he's very itchy. We did belly lifts amidst the currying and then he got a nice treat of a splash of alfalfa pellets and his new cookies (ginger orange and mint). 

I love my hoof knife and nippers, they are so great!!!! I finished both feet in just over an hour. So with travel time, Sky love time, and trimming time, I was home by 9pm.

It's now turning 8am on a saturday, so I am looking forward to feeding Sky and getting a ride in!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

15 bales of hay!!! Almost to the end of this month 

Had a really lovely ride on Sky this morning, and he got another chance to try being turned out in the large field with another horse. The owner stresses me out though. She is really nice but tried to hint at not having Sky out on the field because it meant for *right now as it's a new thing* he and his buddy have to be separate... and she doesn't want him to get ulcers again.

Really? So you want me to not let me horse stretch his legs and have a chance of grass because your horse is spoiled and buddy sour? No.


----------



## Tazzie

Umm, no. That's not cool. They can still be buddies, but her horse just needs to be worked away from yours for a while... Is her horse normally alone?


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I'd be telling her where to go...


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Tazzie said:


> Umm, no. That's not cool. They can still be buddies, but her horse just needs to be worked away from yours for a while... Is her horse normally alone?


No he's usually with another horse but if all three are out, her horse chases mine and won't let him near the hay or water because he's being studdy (not a stud, but treats other horse like HIS) which is not okay. My horse doesn't need that crap.

So the plan is if they bond, adding the other horse back in will go smoother and so far it seems to be working. But her comment about it has me stressed that she's going to make a big stink because basically her horse has to grow up and deal with not being around the same horse (who belongs to my boarder friend, and he's so chill about not being near the other horse lol)

~~

Here's a cute post-ride pic of Sky :blueunicorn:









Sky out with the horse in question










Front footsies


















And I meant to get a pic of his back but didn't so... these awkward horse portrait snaps will have to do:


----------



## Skyseternalangel

And here's the happy, dirty mister rolling

How can you deny him outside time?


----------



## Skyseternalangel

And here's Mr. Butt.










Watching things go down (my friend, owner of horse that is not in the pic... tossing some hay)










You good, bro? 
'Peachy'


----------



## Tazzie

Ah, ok.

Yeah, I wouldn't deny Sky outside time. That's not fair to him.

And he's so cute!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Sky is so pretty !


----------



## Skyseternalangel

*I am so proud of Sky!!!! Ride 2/28/16*

So I wasn't all too sure I would be riding today. I couldn't function this morning due to muscle soreness from idk what, I do the same thing every day!

But by the time I got there, around 9am, he ate and was put out in the big field again. All 3 are out now, and as we guessed he is run off by the other horse (the one that girl owns, such a spoiled brat of a horse) but he as happy to be out in a larger space and rolled to the max.

Day 2 of a clinic was going on, so I watched, and then went home to make dinner for tonight and the next 2 days... and then headed back to the barn just after 4pm.

I got there, and so many horse trailers were there I could just barely squeeze through with my car. I was thinking of not riding, but it was SO beautiful out. 67 degrees, despite insane wind. I just.... had to. It was a strange feeling.

So I got him from the field, walked him and got him ready in his barn, and then had to pick which place to ride in. It was just too beautiful outside to pass up, despite the CRAZY wind. I've ridden in worse, whilst I was living in New Zealand as Wellington is famous for its wind and gusts. So I wasn't nervous about ME, but I was curious about how Sky would react.

Electric tape was fluttering around everywhere as it's used all over for quick paddocks. Dead limbs were blowing off of the trees, people's jackets were whipping around, the gate was rattling and creaking... I'm not making this stuff up! It was LOUD and busy.

But we rode because I wanted to challenge him, and myself, to stay calm but focused.

And it was a beautiful ride.

He was even through and round. He got many both-rein gives and he didn't fall on his face... he was carrying himself for about 5-8 solid strides... then he got a nice LOOSE rein walk break, even with the crazy wind.

We walked and trotted, we seriously could have cantered he was so relaxed, but I wanted to keep the ride simple. 

So proud of Sky :loveshower: (..and me)


----------



## Skyseternalangel

He's gotten two days off since his last ride, which was nothing to write home about. 

Tonight's ride he was a firecracker. Two days off is a NEVER GOING TO HAPPEN AGAIN thing. Seriously. He was puffing and snorting the whole ride, really wanted to go fast despite half halts, ignored my leg (so enter stage right the whip, which ticked him off) but I did give him nice long loose rein breaks after he got it right, and moved on from something that he aced. 

I got it on video but 30 minutes long, so frustrating! I may post pics later. I really tried o focus on having a flat back and keeping forearms by sides. It was so hard.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Yeah video is only 15 minutes long. #Ihatemycamera

Anyway!

I tried to be really conscious of my arm position and my back being flat. I was developing the feel of different "back" positions infront of a mirror earlier that day... and figured out how to flatten it without tension. I had that same feeling in the saddle except the posting was hard to maintain... but the video shows a difference so I'm happy!

I'm not sure what changed it from when I was first riding to now, but apparently in 5 years it went to crap and trying to get it back is hard.

Sky in the video looks so forward (he was) and happy and soft. But don't be fooled... later (not pictured in the video) he was huffy and breathing smoke lol!


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

With the back what I find works is when you properly bring your shoulders down and back. I feel like my belly around my diaphragm comes forward, like I've stretched up through my chest and and my lower back and hips kind of soften and absorb. If done incorrectly you'll feel your back create a hollow and your hips lock. You don't really want a flat back or it stops the movement but you do want to engage your core and allow for stability and suppleness. I think planks, bringing your legs up and hanging on a pull up bar while using your core to kinda flatten your back helps engage and develop those stability and engagement muscles. Anyways just an idea. 

But Sky looks like he was being a good boy and you were having a good time. He looks pleasant, happy and relaxed


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Yeah I tend to hollow my back and push my butt out, despite feeling the completely opposite. it's so frustrating. I found doing the technique that I discovered in the mirror to help flatten my back but keep it soft really helped me "stay" with him though when he was trotting nice and big.
I've tried shoulders down and back but it still didn't fix the problems I mentioned above :sad: which was frustrating

Next sunday is my lungeline lesson so I'm hoping she'll be able to help me out!

I definitely need to do planks though!


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

It should help for engaging the core. I think a lot of riders have a hard time engaging their core because we use so much of our abdominal muscles when we ride but it's very different from how we carry ourselves when we're not on a horse. And shoulders down and back is a piece of the equation that I think helps because I feel like reminding myself to keep my shoulder down and back really engages my core. When my trainer showed me how to do it, I felt when I did it improperly I hollowed my back and locked in my hip but when I did it correctly I found my core engage and my hips soften. Kinda like your shoulders down, back and together like your flattening your scapula against your back with elbows as the side. Rolling them forward, up, back and down seems to get them in the right spot. Then I feel like my upper belly comes forward while my lower body flatten from my core engaging, if that makes sense. with engaging the core but there needs to be the musculature there for the stability, flexibility and control. But I understand. It's VERY frustrating to develop those muscles because they're hard to develop outside of riding and really establish and feel. It's hard.

Certainly planks are helpful, side planks too. Or dance. Belly dancing is actually really helpful to have that kind of awareness and control of your hips and belly. I used to do some salsa and Spanish dancing with my guys friends in the Marines and that actually helped quite a bit. I think sometimes riders don't place enough value in these extra exercises to help them but I find it extremely helpful for developing the correct musculature, muscle memory and allowing the rider to have that strength where they need it, so they can be more effective without bracing. Just effortless strength. For example I know I can't sit Dante's trot or organize his canter as effectively if I don't exercise and do stability exercises or stretch. Because it takes so much core and leg to organize him. For example we practiced halting at X and he'd get crooked when I exhaled at the wrong moment and I was like dam it! It's amazing how aware they are. I think it makes you more acutely aware to do extra exercises, for that mind-body control and awareness of how we breathe can influence the horse. And control of our minds or energy because that influences their responses and how they see us, some horses are more sensitive about it. Yoga is helpful or even just walk with the shoulders and down and back while engaging your core can be helpful. Just some stuff to think about that I think is helpful.

But a lungeline lesson sounds good! Hope it'll help.


----------



## frlsgirl

Skyseternalangel said:


> Yeah I tend to hollow my back and push my butt out, despite feeling the completely opposite. it's so frustrating.
> 
> I definitely need to do planks though!


Me too! I got serious duck butt! Argh!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

frlsgirl said:


> Me too! I got serious duck butt! Argh!


Right?

~~

So Sky was seen by the body worker and his left hip was more advanced (3-4 inches) than his right hip.. which would definitely put his back in spasm, make the canter like a broken washing machine, and cause a lot of other issues. 

So he's all better now. He'll get turned out again tomorrow, by Saturday I'll be back from out of town and can check saddle fit, and Sunday I'll have a lesson on him.

There's a schooling show coming up (I remember mentioning it on this thread) on the 19th and 20th of March. I'm reaching out asking everyone I know if I should do it.... thoughts? We'd do intro a and b, and maybe c.... just maybe.


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

I'm glad the body worker was able to find what was wrong, hopefully everything will be back to normal after that. I hope your lesson goes well!

If you want to do it, I think you should do it. It should be a fun time for you both!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I'm just so nervous that I won't be able to find a ride, but we shall see.


----------



## frlsgirl

Skyseternalangel said:


> There's a schooling show coming up (I remember mentioning it on this thread) on the 19th and 20th of March. I'm reaching out asking everyone I know if I should do it.... thoughts? We'd do intro a and b, and maybe c.... just maybe.


I'm dragging Ana to a show Saturday; we are doing just Intro B; not worried about scores; it's more about show exposure for us.

If Ana can do it then Sky should be just fine


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Thanks all! We're signing up for intro a and b!!! I am hoping to mail it out today, so it should arrive by saturday.

Then I have to find a ride!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

So I submitted my entry, fees and all! Still trying to track down a ride.

Checked his saddle fit and it seems on the verge of not fitting... so he'll likely need the next gullet up.

Also had my lesson! It was wonderful! She agrees with doing Intro A and B, and maybe C the NEXT schooling show (I suggested waiting, he's had 9 days off haha!) 

We cantered lots to the left, but didn't to the right. I learned how to sit the trot better, how to stay within my plumb line, to keep back flat (that mirror method is working) and to direct him better so he's not snaking all over or falling out anywhere.

He offered me LOTS of stretchy trot in the warmup. I didn't even ask for it... he just went and offered!

We rode through little gates made of cones narrowly spaced together.. it really helped me understand what a circle should look like

Video (!!!!) to come later


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I wish it wasn't so far away, but here's a sneaky peek of cantering on a 20m circle through the cone gates






Also that timestamp is WAY incorrect.


----------



## Tazzie

Your video is set to private 

But I'm glad you trying to go to the show! I think it'll be a good experience for you guys


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Whoops sorry about that!

Here's another video as well... trying to figure out navigating through the cones and regulating our rhythm


----------



## Tazzie

Yay, I can see them now! I think you guys are looking great


----------



## Rainaisabelle

You looked great !


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Compare to our warm up which you can visually witness how crooked, stiff, and how he was being regarding drifting to the wall.

(My BO was not warned about daylight savings time, her tv clock was wrong)

But LOL he wasn't pig rooting the reins, and I wasn't asking... he was seeking the contact and stretching his back out (I felt it) but wasn't like all the way through or anything.

The other rider just got her horse sound again... what we aspire to look like. I think she does 1st level dressage?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dc_cg36UHrc


----------



## Rainaisabelle

If I could ride like you *bows down*


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I still have a far way to go!!! 

Finally I have a decent instructor (I miss my NZ one, she was fabulous) to help Sky and I... long time coming!

You're sweet though, thank you! You are just as capable! Just got to get McLazy to lunge properly and then he'll ride properly and find a good instructor to guide you... you'll get there!


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

I'm glad you had such good rides and that you're able to work with a trainer. Always a big help to have someone there to help you through and really see what's going on.

But you guys look like you're really improving and that's awesome!! Keep up with your progress! You're doing great! Sky looks happy


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Thank you Cassie


----------



## frlsgirl

You generally don't see or feel progress from day to day but if you compare videos over several months you will see how far you and Sky have come!

I've had Ana for 2 years now and I'm just now learning how to ride her correctly


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Haha I feel like he's an exception to that rule! He felt like a completely different horse when I got on after 9 days of off time. Paired with his adjustment, he is very happy!

And his stretchy trot was weird.. like he wasn't completely through but he wasn't doing his normal GIVE ME THE REINS thing.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

*I am going to pass out from excitement*

Got my ride times!!!
9:16am for Intro A and 9:45am for Intro B.

I need ALL THE ADVICE GUYS. WHAT DO I NEED TO DO?!?!?!?!?!

I'm going to pass the dump truck out.


----------



## frlsgirl

Skyseternalangel said:


> Got my ride times!!!
> 9:16am for Intro A and 9:45am for Intro B.
> 
> I need ALL THE ADVICE GUYS. WHAT DO I NEED TO DO?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> I'm going to pass the dump truck out.


Yay! Run through each test once at home; then practice elements of the test but don't ride the actual test again until right before the show; otherwise you might run the risk that Sky will memorize the test and try to turn left when he's supposed to turn right.

Make a show list and keep it handy and cross things off your list as you get closer to the show. Plan on being there 1 hour before your first ride.

That's about it...oh yeah....and don't forget to have fun!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

How does warmup work for classes that run back to back?

The show doesn't start till 9am so I have until then to school... but I don't want to work him crazy long and have him sweaty and wound up...

Help!!


----------



## frlsgirl

Skyseternalangel said:


> How does warmup work for classes that run back to back?
> 
> The show doesn't start till 9am so I have until then to school... but I don't want to work him crazy long and have him sweaty and wound up...
> 
> Help!!


Warm-up totally varies; some places have a ring that you can use to warm-up at your leisure; others will only let a certain number of horses into the warm-up ring; so in our case, I had to wait at the gate because only 3 people were allowed in the warm up area, so whenever the next rider went into the ring to ride their test, it would open a spot in the warm-up ring. Some places also have round pens that you can use if you need to longe your horse first. The best person to ask is your show secretary (the person you sent your entry to; they usually have an email address on the entry form or a phone number).


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I did talk with her and they open the show at 9am... meaning anyone can school in that space until then (my plan) and then there is a separate warm up space in another indoor arena where we'd wait and maybe do some long walking to mentally prepare ourselves before going.

I just don't know how long I should school for :/ It's all new to me... I have zero clue how he'd react.


----------



## frlsgirl

Skyseternalangel said:


> I did talk with her and they open the show at 9am... meaning anyone can school in that space until then (my plan) and then there is a separate warm up space in another indoor arena where we'd wait and maybe do some long walking to mentally prepare ourselves before going.
> 
> I just don't know how long I should school for :/ It's all new to me... I have zero clue how he'd react.


I would arrive at 8am, get checked in, by then it will be 8:10, then handwalk Sky in the actual Dressage ring until 8:25, then saddle him, get yourself ready and be prepared to enter the warm-up ring by 8:40. Spend 5 minutes just walking in the warm-up ring so he can look at everything; then do actual warm-up work until 9:00.


----------



## gunslinger

Skyseternalangel said:


> I just don't know how long I should school for :/ It's all new to me... I have zero clue how he'd react.


No matter how he reacts, try to understand it's all new to him too.....

I can tell you're excited....but what ever you do, have fun with it.....

Personally, I think you'll both do fine....provided you don't take it to seriously....

I can't wait for the results!


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

My suggestion on showing is just give him a positive experience. Don't worry about how you do or how well you ride. Just focus on keeping him calm and confident. The number one most important thing is to focus on your breathing (long, smooth, deep breaths), keep yourself calm and mentally focused. If you do those things it always goes better. I always look at the first show ring experience as a confidence booster for the Sky. Just make it a good-positive experience. No pressure.

Walk him around let him see everything and get familiar with the grounds and stay confident.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

You can do it Sky! You're brilliant !


----------



## Skyseternalangel

You are all so wonderful, completely taken aback by your support <3

I am so excited, guys... soooo excited.

I aim to be smiling throughout the whole thing. I have two friends coming with, one is reading for me and the other wanted to take photos!

~~~

Just got back from the barn and rode Sky in insane winds (definitely an indoor day) and he was very perky but we got so many good things out of it! We even cantered both directions and he was rhythmical, relaxed, THROUGH, ROUND.... happy <3


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Funnily enough my ride time changed by 10 minutes

Now going at 9:06am and 9:30am

Not too big a jump. I just need to be mentally prepared.

Thank you for the time breakdown, frsl


----------



## tinyliny

We've got your back!


----------



## Tazzie

You've got this! You've been given some great advice! Fortunately you're early enough in the day that they probably won't be running behind too bad (if at all). I always do the minimal amount of warm up with LOTS of walking. Kind of the slow, easy warm up I do at home before the real work begins. W-T-C both directions, long rein.

Definitely work to stay relaxed! I think you'll be fine and I think you have a few of us DYING to hear how you do!!


----------



## carshon

So excited for you and Sky- you have got this! Look how far you have come. You have learned to do your own feet, you have made huge strides in his riding and upkeep. Sky looks great and you have done so much. Just enjoy this and have fun!:cowboy:


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Carshon that was so sweet of you to say!!! Thank you


----------



## frlsgirl

Not sure if you read Jitterbugs posts, but here is her show packing list:

How To Help Your Human Pack For A Show | The Chronicle of the Horse


----------



## Skyseternalangel

frlsgirl said:


> Not sure if you read Jitterbugs posts, but here is her show packing list:
> 
> How To Help Your Human Pack For A Show | The Chronicle of the Horse


I'd need a separate car just to lug all that stuff along :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## Tazzie

Ah yes, Jitterbug :lol: I know her previous owner, and her current owner (the one who writes the articles).

Jitter enjoys, umm, exaggerating a bit :lol:

I bring clean brushes, my show clothes, and fly spray!! Braiding accessories if you plan to braid.


----------



## gunslinger

You might want to bring lunch......that is, if they don't serve any.....


----------



## Skyseternalangel

:/ my ride cancelled on me... scrambling to find a new ride.

I absolutely hate relying on others... I need my own truck and trailer.

Today was just an absolutely awful and stressful day. Sky's stall didn't even get cleaned (my fault and I feel guilty) 

I just really want to go to this show. I don't even care if he's a fool... I just want him to have a chance.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Found a new ride, so that's helpful. He'll depart my barn Friday night, with me following... then he'll get there and stable overnight ($70 in overnight and daytime stabling fees)
Then I'll get to the show saturday morning

Then I'll show

Then we'll get dropped off that night


----------



## Tazzie

Hooray for finding a new ride!! Crummy about the fees though, but exciting you get to go!! Is the show Saturday? I think we'll all be anxiously awaiting how you guys do :lol:


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Tazzie said:


> Hooray for finding a new ride!! Crummy about the fees though, but exciting you get to go!! Is the show Saturday? I think we'll all be anxiously awaiting how you guys do :lol:


It is this Saturday!!! Two of my classmates are coming along with me. One to take photos, and the other to be supportive (which is weird, since we aren't all that close) to read my tests even though I have them memorized but did not do them with Sky.

I think I've decided not to debut his show browband yet (black/gold). I want to keep it simple with wearing shades of grey and black and avoid white at all costs. I still just have my brown schooling boots though, so that will be the only thing that's out of place


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

Good luck!! I'm sure you'll do just fine. And no worries. If it's a schooling show they wont put too much pressure or be too critical if something small is out of place, as long as the quality of riding and presentation is overall good!

Best of luck! I know you'll do great!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Got everything packed and ready, aside from my horse and the hay bale (going in the trailer) Everything else is going in my car.

So excited. And nervous. I haven't ridden since Tuesday. Going to do a short ride tonight, then bathe him.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I can't breathe, I'm so excited and so nervous.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

*Packing list*

This is what I have packed at barn:

Bridle
Helmet
Saddle
Saddle pad
Thinline halfpad
Grooming kit which includes 3 brushes, 2 curries, hoofpic, and comb
Bathing supplies which includes 4 shampoos, rubber mit, squegee
Cooler for after bathing and overnight in stall
Leather cleaner and conditioner
Brushing boots for warm up only
I have his food & hay ready for when the trailer comes

I packed at home the following:
3 pairs of breeches, 1 tan, 1 cream, 1 grey
1 rider sport shirt, black with tan plaid piping (not sure what happened to my other riding shirts)
1 pair of black socks
My (brown) riding boots
Bun holder
Extra blanket straps
Towels (for drying)
Rags for cleaning tack
Aleeve
Both cameras and charged

I did forget treats though.

I couldn't find my gloves, they're likely at my barn somewhere so I'm going without. Same with his show browband so I'm keeping the new bridle (that was gifted to me) as is

I'm going to see if I can borrow a black polo from someone as I don't really want to wear my ride sport if I go with the grey breeches.


----------



## carshon

So excited for you! and really looking forward to updates and pics


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Here are our tests!


----------



## frlsgirl

Looks like it was a positive experience for both of you. Well done!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny

well done. this is just what an Intro test should look like. you did very well!
Sky was well behaved, you did not over ride the test, and it looked pretty well put together and effortless. I don't know how you placed, but other than a couple of places where your circle collapses a bit, you did VERY well. I salute you.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

*Wow!*

So we loaded Skyness up on Friday and followed the trailer to the show barn, got him settled in, and then I unloaded my (dirty) tack to school him in the show ring the night before.










He was a bit spooky, but honestly I don't blame him because it was a new place, he just out of the trailer not even 30 minutes prior, and he hadn't eaten yet.

But he was great. We walk, trot, and cantered all overand he was very relaxed so we called it good. There was someone else schooling in the same arena as us, so that was nice to have company. Even with that horse left, Sky was fine. We made friends with one of the barn workers, who is a senior, and she was helping my friend (the one that took the above picture) make noise and be crazy at the judge's station... then they would feed him peppermints every time we passed. Soon he learned putting his big ol nose up there wasn't so scary.

Then he got a bath. Mister decided to paw in the trailer, which was painted red inside, so he got red and had muck all over him. After his bath, I popped his waffle sheet on, fed him, and tucked him in for the night. 

I went back home and cleaned all of my tack, his grooming tools, and my boots and helmet.

The next morning, we arrived nice and early... checked on him and then went to 'check in' for our classes. It was super quick and easy, so we went back and my friends groomed Sky while myself and my friend's boyfriend unloaded my now clean tack 

That's when we noticed that my girth was missing.

Minor panic moment, which quickly passed on as I asked the secretary if we could borrow a 28. It was a dressage barn so it was totally doable. Phew.

So got him tacked up, mounted up, and warmed Sky up. He was a little stocked up. We had a short warm up as he was very relaxed, and then began our test at 9:06am. He did a wonderful job!! 

Our second test began at 9:30am, he was fantastic and much more lively.










He did a great job!!! So proud of him!

More pictures to come shortly... I have to get them from the photographer first


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I knew you could do it Sky! So proud of you both!


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

Congratulations I'm glad you and Sky did so well together!! Over all it looks like you guys put in a solid performance like he is a veteran of the show ring. I'm so glad you went out and had a good time. Always important to have a positive experience. 

I was watching the video and I swear I wasn't being creepy but I was like wait I know that arena, why do I know that arena? And then I saw your ribbons and was like yep it might have been 6 years ago but I never forget an arena :lol:


----------



## Skyseternalangel

DanteDressageNerd said:


> Congratulations I'm glad you and Sky did so well together!! Over all it looks like you guys put in a solid performance like he is a veteran of the show ring. I'm so glad you went out and had a good time. Always important to have a positive experience.
> 
> I was watching the video and I swear I wasn't being creepy but I was like wait I know that arena, why do I know that arena? And then I saw your ribbons and was like yep it might have been 6 years ago but I never forget an arena :lol:


  That makes me happy! You aren't ever creepy


----------



## gunslinger

Good job!

Was it everything you hoped it would be?

What would you do different next time?


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Next time I would locate a ride way before I sign up for the show... that was just way too stressful.


----------



## gunslinger

I see a truck and trailer in your future.....am I physic or what?


----------



## Skyseternalangel

gunslinger said:


> I see a truck and trailer in your future.....am I physic or what?


I was trying to figure out how to sell my car the other day, lol! 

I really do want a truck and trailer... just can't justify it right now even though storage for a trailer at my barn is only $20 a month


----------



## gunslinger

Your a young lady....there's plenty of time for both......just keep your eye on the ball (school) and in a very short while things will start to happen....

Actually, I think it's good to want.....the things that come to easy have little value.....

Sounds like you had to much fun....so, really, it doesn't get any better than what you just had......

You still got a smile on your face don't you?


----------



## Skyseternalangel

gunslinger said:


> You still got a smile on your face don't you?


Haha yea, I keep watching my two test videos over and over and I'm so proud of him! We actually look good!! I don't hate what I see!

I'm seriously running out of patience and running on excitement to see the photos taken at the horse show. He was so clean.... I want to frame a good one


----------



## Skyseternalangel

*Pictures galore!*

Click the picture to see the rest

http://s410.photobucket.com/user/mskylu15/media/Our First Show/ribbonshanging_zpshpfav2do.jpg.html


----------



## frlsgirl

You should be so proud of yourself and Sky; first show and you bring home two blues.:clap::thumbsup:

The pictures are lovely; thanks for sharing!


----------



## Tazzie

Good job! Your videos were awesome! I knew you were going to score well just from watching the videos :lol: Congrats on a great first show!


----------



## carshon

William Woods - my cousin went to school there and I spent quite a bit of time down there helping her braid mains when she showed. It is a great place! So glad you had a good time. 

I knew you and Sky would nail it! Great job!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Thank you!!! Your support means a lot


----------



## Skyseternalangel

tinyliny said:


> well done. this is just what an Intro test should look like. you did very well!
> Sky was well behaved, you did not over ride the test, and it looked pretty well put together and effortless. I don't know how you placed, but other than a couple of places where your circle collapses a bit, you did VERY well. I salute you.


Oh I only just saw this!

Thank you tinyliny  I am so proud of Sky, he gave it his all


----------



## Skyseternalangel

*So Sky Had the dreaded 2 days off again...*

And he was a HORROR on the ground... oh my gosh!

But under saddle, we was on it! I think the show helped boost his morale and secure his confidence... what a GOOD boy!

I don't want to do a big update, but I do have some videos to share!

Here is our good canter circle





And here is our needs-work canter circle





I need the most work though, Sky was balanced both ways pretty well!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Here is a bit of trotting


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Pretty !


----------



## Skyseternalangel

*Here's some more of what we did*






In this one, we are introducing the turn on the haunches by just asking him to slow down and yield to leg. It's not perfect, and I didn't have the goal of asking him all the way.

That will come in time


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I love watching you ride it's wonderful


----------



## Skyseternalangel

This is a fun perspective of our first ever cater at the new barn... and yesterday's canter:
http://youtubedoubler.com/?video1=h...SyxQs-bM&start2=&authorName=Canter+Difference

I dig this music lol.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Skyseternalangel said:


> This is a fun perspective of our first ever cater at the new barn... and yesterday's canter:
> http://youtubedoubler.com/?video1=h...SyxQs-bM&start2=&authorName=Canter+Difference
> 
> I dig this music lol.


Wow that's pretty cool, I love your arena


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Rainaisabelle said:


> Wow that's pretty cool, I love your arena


It's wonderful! We love it too :blueunicorn::blueunicorn::blueunicorn:


----------



## tinyliny

I haven't watched the canter videos, but here's some feedback for you:


first of all, I soooo appreciate that you've broken your videos down into shorter segments. thank you. 

and, the more you can work closer to the camera, like using the near half of the arena more, the better we can see.


ok . . . as for you and Sky. 
you and he look so much better now. it's like the whole conflictual relationship is on ice. you aren't getting mad at him and he's not getting resentful at you. I see you often lower your inside hand and 'thank' him for a good try, and give him regular free walks, and you are just so much more pleasant and fair with him and I can see he is really liking that and giving you so much more. the swings from being ON the bit to OFF have gotten much narrower, so that he's there more, but there without so much force. well done!!!


I can see one thing that I think will help you, and it's regarding the position of your arms and hands. you still have a bit of a locked elbow that will , at times, put your lower arm into a more downward pointing angle than the line of the eblow to bit should be. so, there happens a break in the middle, where your wrist is. I can even see your wrist bending to allow the lower arm bone to point more downward, while the knuckels of your hand point upward. so, there's a very slight "V" in the space between your hand and forearm. that puts downward feel on the reins.

when you did your halts and he was walking through it a bit, you applied more rein and it ended up being backward/downward pull. this can acutally become a "pivot point" where the rider starts to come out of the saddle due to the downward, rigid forearm.

think of this . . . instead of crooking your wrists so tht the thumb is pointing more upward, do the opposite; crook them slightly so the thumb is pointing more downward than the forearm angle is. you can use this motion to actually take up aminute amount of rein if you need to put on a bit more "Now!" in your halts.

also, when you ask with your inside rein, you can turn your hand so the knuckles rotate slightly inward/upward (the opposite of that downward break). this sort of "opening" of the rein is taught in the school of legerite (Phillipe Karl).


think of carrying a tray in front of you while you are trotting along. right on top of your thumn knuckes. if you tip the thumb downward or upward too much, the tray will slide off. when you want to "give " to your horse, think of "offering" that tray to your horse. you don't actually move it forward, but just the thought of offering the tray to your horse helps to encourage him to round UP into your hands, instead of you pulling his head back into himself (not saying you do this.)

this sort of visual imagery helps me a lto.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

tinyliny said:


> I haven't watched the canter videos, but here's some feedback for you:
> 
> first of all, I soooo appreciate that you've broken your videos down into shorter segments. thank you.
> 
> and, the more you can work closer to the camera, like using the near half of the arena more, the better we can see.
> 
> I can see one thing that I think will help you, and it's regarding the position of your arms and hands. you still have a bit of a locked elbow that will , at times, put your lower arm into a more downward pointing angle than the line of the eblow to bit should be. so, there happens a break in the middle, where your wrist is. I can even see your wrist bending to allow the lower arm bone to point more downward, while the knuckels of your hand point upward. so, there's a very slight "V" in the space between your hand and forearm. that puts downward feel on the reins.
> 
> when you did your halts and he was walking through it a bit, you applied more rein and it ended up being backward/downward pull. this can acutally become a "pivot point" where the rider starts to come out of the saddle due to the downward, rigid forearm.
> 
> think of this . . . instead of crooking your wrists so tht the thumb is pointing more upward, do the opposite; crook them slightly so the thumb is pointing more downward than the forearm angle is. you can use this motion to actually take up aminute amount of rein if you need to put on a bit more "Now!" in your halts.
> 
> also, when you ask with your inside rein, you can turn your hand so the knuckles rotate slightly inward/upward (the opposite of that downward break). this sort of "opening" of the rein is taught in the school of legerite (Phillipe Karl).
> 
> 
> think of carrying a tray in front of you while you are trotting along. right on top of your thumn knuckes. if you tip the thumb downward or upward too much, the tray will slide off. when you want to "give " to your horse, think of "offering" that tray to your horse. you don't actually move it forward, but just the thought of offering the tray to your horse helps to encourage him to round UP into your hands, instead of you pulling his head back into himself (not saying you do this.)
> 
> this sort of visual imagery helps me a lto.


I'll try this, I am not 100% sure I understand exactly what you are trying to describe, but I'll print it, read it, and try it next time (which will be thursday night)



> ok . . . as for you and Sky.
> you and he look so much better now. it's like the whole conflictual relationship is on ice. you aren't getting mad at him and he's not getting resentful at you. I see you often lower your inside hand and 'thank' him for a good try, and give him regular free walks, and you are just so much more pleasant and fair with him and I can see he is really liking that and giving you so much more. the swings from being ON the bit to OFF have gotten much narrower, so that he's there more, but there without so much force. well done!!!


Yes, I think that working with my instructor on when to go after him and when to be quiet.... has REALLY helped. Aside from my NZ instructor, every other instructor I've ever had (even when I was helping teach kiddos) told me to be firm and growl and whatnot and just lately I realized that is stupid. He has no idea what I'm asking, and even if I did I doubt he's going to give me what I want willingly.

Also as silly as it sounds, I think the show boosted his morale as well as my own. We both are SO confident, and we're more of a team mindset than ever. It's weird


----------



## tinyliny

well, try this right now.

put your hands out like you've got the reins in your hands, and visualize his mouth up in front of you, just like being in the saddle . there will be a slightly downward slope to the forearms . 

now, without moving your forearms, move your wrist so that your thumbs point more upward , then more downward. feel the difference. 
look at the slight "V" shape (very open, more of a valley than a V) when your thumbs point upward. that is where the break occurs between forearm angle and direction of point of hand.

try the opposite ; your thumb will point more downward than then where your forearm bone points to. 

with the thumb pointed downward, roll your hands so the pinkies come in toward each other a tad.

these are exxagerations of the hand positions that I am talking about, but can help you get the feel of it.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

tinyliny said:


> well, try this right now.
> 
> put your hands out like you've got the reins in your hands, and visualize his mouth up in front of you, just like being in the saddle . there will be a slightly downward slope to the forearms .
> 
> now, without moving your forearms, move your wrist so that your thumbs point more upward , then more downward. feel the difference.
> look at the slight "V" shape (very open, more of a valley than a V) when your thumbs point upward. that is where the break occurs between forearm angle and direction of point of hand.
> 
> try the opposite ; your thumb will point more downward than then where your forearm bone points to.
> 
> *with the thumb pointed downward, roll your hands so the pinkies come in toward each other a tad.*
> 
> these are exxagerations of the hand positions that I am talking about, but can help you get the feel of it.


Like a hang-ten but much less movement?


----------



## tinyliny

yeah, bruddah.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

tinyliny said:


> yeah, bruddah.


Hahaha love it


----------



## Skyseternalangel

*Omg I found the COOLEST show*

This is a link from 2015. This year's is too soon and doesn't have the sport horse aspect BUT OMG

_*link removed by a mod for safety reasons*_

I want to do IT ALL!!! Dressage, equitation, and *sport horse* in-hand dressage type and under saddle 

GOALS FOR 2017!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Skyseternalangel said:


> This is a link from 2015. This year's is too soon and doesn't have the sport horse aspect BUT OMG
> 
> *link removed by a mod for safety reasons*
> 
> I want to do IT ALL!!! Dressage, equitation, and *sport horse* in-hand dressage type and under saddle
> 
> GOALS FOR 2017!!!!!!!!!!!


Do it all 
Do it all
Do it all!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

*I rode Sky bareback*

For about 20 minutes

I had the motion sensor enabled so clips are short.... 

But here are 3.


----------



## frlsgirl

Skyseternalangel said:


> For about 20 minutes
> 
> I had the motion sensor enabled so clips are short....
> 
> But here are 3.
> 
> http://youtu.be/aq34WEE8DNw
> 
> http://youtu.be/BX_EVwNppAk
> 
> http://youtu.be/cOkDuoTGjxE


What kind of camera and motion sensor do you use? My birthday is coming up soon so I was hoping for the pixio or soloshot but maybe there are other options out there?


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I'll msg you

I don't like having the motion sensor on, it is like intended for catching people or creatures (digging through trash, eating the birdseed) 

Honestly a solo shot is likely much better than this camera.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

So I've been down and out since Friday.

I got this insane illness that we weren't sure what to call it but it started with a migraine and then made me lose all sense of taste to where I could only taste soap if I tried eating, then I couldn't keep anything down, I'd vomit, shake uncontrollably, high fever, I was dizzy, crying uncontrollably, it was awful. I was so lethargic and dehydrated.

I'm much better today. Just stuffy, tired. 

I did see my boy today!


----------



## frlsgirl

Skyseternalangel said:


> So I've been down and out since Friday.
> 
> I got this insane illness that we weren't sure what to call it but it started with a migraine and then made me lose all sense of taste to where I could only taste soap if I tried eating, then I couldn't keep anything down, I'd vomit, shake uncontrollably, high fever, I was dizzy, crying uncontrollably, it was awful. I was so lethargic and dehydrated.
> 
> I'm much better today. Just stuffy, tired.
> 
> I did see my boy today!


OMG! That sounds bizarre; did you get checked out by a doctor? A lot of us in Oklahoma are having sinus trouble right now i.e. headache, tired, brain fog, some nausea, as all the wind has kicked up tons of allergens, but no reports of food tasting like soap!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Let me c&p from the other thread I'm on, just how bad it got:

So sick, hard to breathe and I did not get good sleep. Took kick-butt cough syrup (it's considered a narcotic) and that helped, but still not in a good way.

Only have taste for honey, everything else tastes like soap :/

~~
Sickness progressing. Now I can't eat anything, threw up intensely the ICE drinks I have been sipping. I am starving and in so much pain. I am not good to drive.,. It's spring break and I put an SOS on fb but no one is around. 

I keep crying and I am so cold despite being piled on by dogs and blankets.

I am miserable.

I'm also extremely lethargic, barely was able to walk the dogs and throw a broken-down tennis ball.

~~

Last night was rough... I couldn't stop crying, shaking, and throwing up. 

I was alone because it's spring break so everyone is essentially gone, but then my friend dropped everything and came to help me out after I puked up the ICE water I was drinking. First she made me a carnation shake (with milk) and then made me nibble on some bread. 

That's when my stomach started hardcore churning. It was like period cramps just in my stomach region but made me way more nauseous and was so painful I had trouble breathing. 

My friend came back and found me on the bathroom floor, sobbing with my forehead pressed against the toilet, I was sort of out of it. Extremely lethargic. She made me eat tums, and sip water every 20 minutes or so. 

That's when the dogs went nuts. I'm dog sitting this cute little jack terrier/corgi cross and he heard me coughing and came running into the bathroom to check on me. Well Lucas didn't like that, he had been guarding the bathroom door, and attacked him. Then they attacked each other, and then settled down. No one was hurt, just very noisy and they were both pouting afterwards. 

So then my friend comforted me as I cried (I've been emotional lately, doesn't help with dehydration) and I crawled back into bed. My two dogs laid on top of me and kept licking my face and whatever else they thought would help. We all passed out for a good hr, I sipped a little more water and tried laying down and the pups went to their own beds since they were so hot after laying on me. My stomach was killing me, and I couldn't find the aleeve so I took some nyquil to try and get me knocked out. I tried laying down again but started crying again having issues breathing. I asked Lucas to come, which he groggily walked over, and asked him to "bring" my extra pillow that had fallen off the bed. He brought it to me then walked back to his bed. I wrapped myself around the pillow so it was supporting my stomach and fell asleep.

Several hours later, between midnight ad 1am, my mom called my phone. She was very worried about me and I had gotten my voice back thanks to the 5ish hrs of sleep. After we talked I passed out again and the pups just woke me up about an hr ago so they could potty outside. It was around 6:40 in the morning. 

I'm feeling much better. I have a lot of junk down my throat and in my lungs, so I took some narcotic-level cough syrup and it helped loosen things up. I sipped more water, I feel less lethargic but I'm not banking on that until I can eat some real food.

My new boarder buddy, the one I said could ride Sky sometime but changed my mind cause he's tough, is looking after Sky. She even cleaned his stall yesterday for me, and offered to take me to urgent care.

I don't have money for urgent care, they want a $100 fee, and then will deduct me to $30 after they verify insurance. I have $28 to my name, so it's not possible. I have to buy Sky's feed anyway which is $18. So I'll have just under $10 left for food till Friday. I have a bunch of junk food but I think I need to get some $2 chicken legs from Mosers and boil them. I just need to get there, I'm not trusting myself to drive. Then I can use whatever I have left to get some emergen-C or something with vitamin C so I can build my immune system again.

Sorry if this is TMI, I just have no one to talk to aside from my friend Alicia. I've already put both her and my friend Cara (the one that helped me last night) through a lot.

I'm just glad I am okay to take care of the dogs. Even have enough trust to have the new dog sit, lay down, and talk on command. Lucas is such a fabulous teacher.

~~
I sipped more water, and was able to eat a plain cracker with honey 
I am feeling much better today. More myself, less lethargic and exhausted. I bravely ordered food via the credit on my paypal account and managed to eat some plain white rice! And sipped on more water all day. I gambled and tried eating some egg drop soup and I am fine!!! I'm so happy! I've never been in such pain from not eating for 2 days.

My migraine was around but Kelsey, another dear friend who came back into town this morning, delivered a vitamin C smoothie, a slew of meds including Advil, and even brought me brocolli cheese soup (which I'm not eating anytime soon.) 

I was able to take the dogs out on my own and even go on a little bit of a walk with them both. They've taken to barking at every sound they hear because they think I'm at risk. I had to tell them off after I was trying to sleep and they barked, baring teeth, and lunged towards the door. So another sign I'm feeling better!

I still walk at grandma's speed, and still body sore and sensitive but better each day. Freaky to go down so fast though, just glad I'm not enduring this alone. I couldn't handle the crying, that isn't me.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Then today's update:

Thanks all!

I'm doing much better today. Was able to drive to the feed store and to see my boy. Got him fed and did some laundry.

I'm still pretty sore and stuffy, but still taking it easy on the water sipping and taking lots of down time.

I haven't tried eating today, will try after I take the dogs for a walk. I'm puppy sitting this little guy I'm calling "Brew". He knew nothing when he came to me, but now he's trusting me enough to offer sit, down, stay, come, and wait.


----------



## frlsgirl

Wow! Maybe you had the flu? Glad you are on the mend.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

frlsgirl said:


> Wow! Maybe you had the flu? Glad you are on the mend.


I'm not sure but it was horrible, and came fast... very odd. I hope no one else has experienced this... because it's misery.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Switched to a new feed for Sky today: Empower Boost

It's a rice bran supplement with 22% fat, 12% protein... yada yada

I'm going to mix a handful with alfalfa pellets for a few days, then increase accordingly. 

He ate it all this morning, so we'll see how he likes it.


----------



## tinyliny

I'd guess food poisoning. food poisoning comes on fast like that, and believe me, it CAN kill you. people used to die from food poisoning all the time, before refridgeration. 

hope you feel better soon. chicken broth would be good, so if you get chicken legs, drink the broth after you cook them, and boil the bones down in it , too.

I cannot imagine living on such a fine margin, financially. I would find it so stressful.
have you considered half leasing Sky?


----------



## Skyseternalangel

tinyliny said:


> I'd guess food poisoning. food poisoning comes on fast like that, and believe me, it CAN kill you. people used to die from food poisoning all the time, before refridgeration.
> 
> hope you feel better soon. chicken broth would be good, so if you get chicken legs, drink the broth after you cook them, and boil the bones down in it , too.
> 
> I cannot imagine living on such a fine margin, financially. I would find it so stressful.
> have you considered half leasing Sky?



I have considered but I can't do it, makes me sick to my stomach. There's one girl at the barn interested, but I don't want that for him. He's still learning the basics, and he deserves not to be ridden in two different ways by someone that has less experience than I do with dressage.

I'll definitely do the chicken broth. I wanted to boil chicken but easter weekend meant no stores open, and I had no one to drive me. I'm going today or tomorrow though.

Food poisoning makes sense... I did eat something dodgy on Friday. I felt like I was dieing TBH, I couldn't drink... so weak... excruciating pain from not eating and who knows what else. I thought I'd wilt away and my body would be found after spring break because I was alone.
Morbid I know, but yeah :/

It is stressful. Once I pay back the old bills (this mess started with not being billed Sky's old vet bill when I was still living in NZ!!!! I'd be fine if it were done on time!!!) then it'll be manageable.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Tinyliny you're right.... look at symptoms:

Food poisoning Symptoms - Mayo Clinic

It totally matches up, especially the abdominal pain. Man that was horrible!!!


----------



## tinyliny

my mom had a case of food poisoning from eating raw sprouts, that were part of some Thai food at a restaurant. it started within less than 2 hours. projectile diahrea was the worst. she still talks about it!


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

I agree with the food poisoning from the sounds of it and absolutely it can be life threatening. Hydrate, fluids, ER if necessary but it sounds like you're coming through and feeling better?

I don't think I've had food poisoning that bad but I've had stomach ulcers and that was insanely painful. But stomach pain is the worst IMO. I can tolerate a lot but when it's the stomach and head, is beyond horrible. I'm sorry you went through that. I hope you can identify where it came from, so hopefully there isn't a repeat :/ 

But I'm really glad you've had some friends to help you out and someone to look after Sky. Never fun to have the unexpected to happen that leaves you incapacitated for a little while.

I understand with a half lease situation. I can see it working with the right person/situation but it's hard to find a person like that. I know a Lady with a pretty tricky tb cross but the half leaser is an athletic, very talented and sweet 16yr old. But in that situation she does 2 lessons a week on him.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

The past few days, I've been slowly visiting Sky, feeding, and cleaning his stall. I was hoping to feel better by now and ride, but still feeling rather weak.

Sky loves his new grain, and my dear friend Alicia bought us a scale so I can finally weigh his feed instead of measure it via measuring cup or giant scoop! I decided to soak it from now on, and man it swelled hugely! Like a big bowl of foam haha! Sky ate every bite nice and carefully though, he's so good.

Decided to sell Sky's old bridle, his old pairs of boots (we only need one haha) and a few other things. Hopefully they sell quick so I can trim down on junk I have stored in the tack room.

I'll get back to everyone on if I end up riding or not...


----------



## Tazzie

Take it easy on yourself! You were pretty sick, don't push too hard!

Good luck selling your stuff! I'm a pack rat when it comes to horse stuff :lol: only selling off stuff I will never, ever use again. Like a girth that is WAY too big, and my old riding boots that are also WAY too big!


----------



## gunslinger

Yes, sounds like food poisoning to me too....I've had if at least three times.....twice while in the army.....two out of the three times put me in the hospital for a week....I should have been there the other time come to think about it.....

Next time you call 911 and get some help.....you're lucky you survived....as this stuff can hurt you bad.....

As far as finances.....do yourself a favor and sign up for Dave Ramsey's financial peace university.....it's changed a lot of peoples lives....

IMO, you're living to close to the edge.....I did the same thing too when I was first starting out on my own.....so I understand.....but you're a young lady.....you have plenty of time to do the things you want to do.....when you push yourself so far and so fast, well, money can become a big problem....but it's a management problem...get in front of it.

I guess I sound like I'm preaching at you....but not really......I think a lot of us who read your blog clammer at the vitality in your life.....we get up when your up.....and worry when your down......

NOW....NEXT TIME YOU'RE THAT SICK YOU GET YOURSELF TO THE ER.....got it?


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Thank you gunslinger, I didn't take it seriously enough :/ You're so right and I don't feel preached at in a bad way. It's nice to be cared about as I've been feeling and struggling with being alone lately.

My friend evilamc and I have a pact to not spend frivolously this year. Infact we ask each other for permission on what we are allowed to buy, and it has been working great so far. She's my best friend, and I'm her biggest PITA 

Trying to sell these boots is like shinning a poop-covered shoe. They're amazing boots but people want me to be their smartpak as in allow returns if they don't fit... no. So that puts people off. One person was smart though and asked for measurements... I'm hoping she'll buy mine.

The other stuff is a mix of western and english from when I was leasing Sky. I may post a thread with everything on here... do you think people would be interested?

In other news, I rode Sky  And it was during a thunderstorm (we started out nice, then it struck) and I trotted on and off for 10 minutes, the other 20 minutes was straight walking and halting and figures. We both ended with energy to spare but man... it took me forever to groom him. 

Sky has always been cute, but man... lately he's turning into a hunk! The grass, the shedding, and his diet have been good for him!

I'll post the video segments soon. I finally got the camera set up the way I wanted so it's one continuous movie, and balanced it on a higher spot so it has a better perspective. But I'll cut and form new clips so that they are easy to watch. We didn't look too bad though! The ending is funny...


----------



## Tazzie

Good luck with not spending frivolously! I think that's awesome that you and her have a pact  I'd be annoyed with returns too. I don't allow that. And it may be worth a try to post the thread with the stuff!

As for Sky, he is a hunk! And I can't wait to see video!


----------



## evilamc

Tazzie said:


> Good luck with not spending frivolously! I think that's awesome that you and her have a pact  I'd be annoyed with returns too. I don't allow that. And it may be worth a try to post the thread with the stuff!
> 
> As for Sky, he is a hunk! And I can't wait to see video!


Hehe we're both shopaholics and since I'm getting my business going from home now I have to be better  We've been doing a lottttttttttt of window shopping together lol!!!!!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

They aren't all loaded but here are links:











This one is a hoot. I asked Sky if he wanted to canter or be done. And then he gave his answer in dramatic Sky fashion, lol...






  

:loveshower:


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Your health is not frivolous and if I find out you do something that silly again I'll fly over and kick your bum


----------



## gunslinger

I have a suggestion...if I might be so forward....

Set some financial goals......when you hit them then reward yourself.....heck, for that matter, they don't have to be financial goals....

Write your goals on a card and stick it in your wallet. On that card, also write what your reward will be. Every time you open your wallet to take out money or debit card, take out that card out with it.......and read it.....

For example, I'd like a new leather vest. I have some debt and my goal is to pay off that debt. When I pay off that debt then I'll look at getting the vest......

Kind of a carrot on a stick if you will.....you don't have to do without....but you do have to think about what's important to you, and how you're going to go about getting it....

Also, really, the Dave Ramsey financial peace university is something I think will save you a lot of pain if you complete it......money is a tool....just like any other tool......use a saw wrong and you might lose a finger.......use money wrong and you're forever a slave....as proverbs tells us....the borrower is always slave to the lender....so.....take this with you:

CREDIT IS A TRAP.....DON'T STEP IN THE TRAP....


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Yeah :/ credit is an awful trap. I have a bit of debt right now (under 4k) aside from astounding college debt... but I'm slowly paying it off. It's just the old bills that kill me. I've got Sky's OLD OLD vet bill completely paid off as of a few months ago. My old phone bill taken care of, now just one vet bill left (just in time for spring shots and coggins lol), credit card debt, and that's it!

I will take your suggestions into consideration, seriously.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Credit is horrible, my partner and I have $17000 in debt.. I know ... It was for my car mostly once my parents moved I needed my own car. The car debt though we are totally good with but my partners credit debt we are struggling a bit. Hopefully when we get tax back we can pay off the credit and put away a load of savings!


----------



## tinyliny

Gunsling is SOOOOOOO right on this. 

really, we teach our young folks algebra, history, English, shop, PE, but we do not teach them financial sense. getting a hold of your finances is probably one of the most important things you can do to increase the quality of life you can expect. 

yes, money does not buy you happiness, but not having money is definitely going to mean more Un happiness and concern.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I used to be very good with my money when I had a steady job. I'd save chunks from each paycheck. Sky had fancy supplements, boarded at a fancy barn, had the best of everything (still does, let's be real) and I could do whatever in NZ but then it went downhill when I moved out.

I went through a lot emotionally and financially.... I don't like to talk about it but I was unemployed for almost a year and it killed me. I finally got a job part time working as a substitute teacher and that was okay but there was a lot of tension in my life. Then I got a full time gig working at a large animal vet....

At first it was great (aside from the pay, but I was desperate) and it slowly got worse and worse and worse. I was bullied by a 40yr old man, started off as passive aggressive comments then escalated. Ruined my confidence and trust in people. Then more tension... then drifting from my family (who aren't that great in the first place, but even so) until I ran away to college... where it was a roller coaster.

Between NZ and now, financially and emotionally I was a hollow shell. Sky was my light spot but even he was down and out a couple times. Anytime he's hurt I shut down and get so sad... I can't control it.

So dealing with that fall out has been hard. But this pact and friendship with evilamc has helped a lot. She's done a lot for me, more than most ever would venture to. 

I've gotten rid of toxic people and left toxic jobs (now that I am in a position to) and I'm doing better... but I see a counselor regularly though mine left so for some months I was going solo but I have a new one now who is great. 

So yeah. I don't like to share things personally but I feel it would help people understand why I'm in the situation I am in now. Not having a job for so long, plus old bills that could have been paid on time had I been told what I owed (and I called multiple times a month to have them tell me) forced me to get a credit card to survive basically. And yeah it was bad.

Anyway.

Let's move on from that, because I'm getting all sulky.

Can we talk about how freaking gorgeous Sky is lately? I mean he's NEVER looked this good. Is it weight + his muscle tone? I swear he looked a thousand times more muscley than he has ever been... even when in MD getting trained and ridden often.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Well, I think he looks gorgeous!


Just want to say though.. I count most of you as my internet family and I love my internet family


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I tried (and failed) at keeping the forum community at arm's length. I used to be more of a sharer but it bit me in the butt so now I'm more cautious. (read: paranoid).


----------



## Rainaisabelle

That sucks


----------



## Tazzie

We've been working to get our financials in order, so I understand the difficulty of it! Just something you have to keep working at!

I will say I also attempted to keep the forum community at arm's length, but I met some really, really awesome people through here. And I really love reading the adventures everyone has! That sucks it bit you in the butt though :sad:


----------



## gunslinger

Sky, you're situation isn't really unique....Frankly, the way most people learn about finances it by making mistakes and suffering the consequences.

I was one of those who had to learn the hard way.....I got laid off in January of 1990.....I had way to much debt and no savings.....child support payments, land payments, house payments, two car payments....5 credit cards maxed out.....two weeks later, my wife got laid off.....I wound up taking an overseas job...and spent 18 months in the Shengli Oil field in the Peoples republic of China.....and made a fair amount of money.....and came home with just a house payment....

Still, I worked two jobs....so did my wife.....16 hours a day.....21 to 28 days in a row without a day off.....I made some serious financial errors and suffered the consequences...that brought on a huge amount of stress and our relationship suffered during that period of time as well.

That's not to say you've made mistakes because in a lot of cases life happens and requires more resources than you/we/me have available.

Take credit for the good things you're doing for yourself.......

So, I really want to tell you this.....it doesn't matter how much money you make as much as it matters what you do with it. Experience is going to teach you but unfortunately, experience is what you get right after you need it.....

Now, about this: Financial Peace University - daveramsey.com

twenty or more years ago, my daughter and son in law made terrible financial choices......he wrote a bad check to Walmart for about nine dollars......and they took him to court....which at the time I though was petty....understand family had loaned money and paid off their debt several times before....

The judge told him he could spend 30 days in jail or go to Dave Ramsey's financial peace university....his choice.....needless to say he didn't take the jail time....

That judge did him a huge favor.....and turned their lives around. Looking back at it.....Walmart did him a huge favor as well as they forced them to change....

This story had a happy ending......
http://www.daveramsey.com/fpu/home/


----------



## frlsgirl

Hugs to you and Sky, and yes Sky looks awesome; I just love his facial expressions when you interact with him


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

I don't know if I can really shed any light. My road hasn't been easy either and a lot of it I don't share or talk about at all. I share a bit because I used to repress and hide but I found that made it worse, rather than saying hey yes this happened I accept it and if people want to use it against me, well they'll need a lot of luck. I was a mentor for years, especially in the Marine Corps looking after the girls. I was "Mama Bear" so I always showed them a face to be their pillar of strength and comfort when they were having trouble. I'd have bad depressive episodes and meltdowns that were very bad but no one saw it because I hid it so well. When youre a mentor and being a role model to somebody you never show them your vulnerabilities or they lose confidence in you. Sometimes I'd share a certain amount to show them I understood what they were going through but I tend to take the "mom" role and tend to be stoic. My job was to look after them and keep them fighting and motivated. To believe in themselves. Funny thing is I stayed up all night with a few of them as a comfort but they'll never lift a finger for me. At the time they were like thank you, you really were the best of them, etc but they never say hey and I just stopped trying. People care to the extent they get something from you (not always but generally speaking). I stopped trying for a lot of people, can't keep crossing oceans for people who wouldn't step over a puddle for you. It's draining and painful. 

This is what I can say about my experiences with people, you can never expect someone to do for you what you would do for them. People really truly suck but there are people (though rare) that are truly amazing and worth the effort who won't let you down. Also when someone treats you so atrociously, even though it's hard not to take it personally. You were never the problem, there is nothing wrong with you. They're behavior towards you has nothing to do with you and everything to do with them. Good people do not bully, they do not use, they do not abuse. If you make a small mistake or accidentally say the wrong thing, a good person will understand but lousy persons will always make it out like you're the problem when it has nothing to do with you and everything to do with them. I've been in abusive situations I don't discuss because they were bad and if I talk about it, I'm a wreck for days. 

I won't say a lot about finances, you'll work it out. And maybe I'm not the person to talk about personal stuff because I have a generally negative outlook of people. Basically I just wanted to say you're not alone, I think if youre an empathetic, genuinely kind person it's a harder lot in life. Especially if you want to retain your integrity, warmth and compassion because predators for whatever reason just smell it on you but know this every experience is an opportunity. It hurts like nothing you can describe to anyone but you can come out stronger, more aware and better for it. You're strong. 

Sky is looking great and I'm glad you're providing such a good life for him. I feel the same about Dante, he's my reason for living because I know the kind of life he'd have if something happened to me and I don't want him to end up at an auction. I know what happens to horses like him. I've given him every excuse and tried to come up with reasons but like my trainers and friends have said it's just who he is.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Above is correct, you can't expect people to do what you do for them. Its hard being someone who has had total faith in people to being reduced to someone who is completely cynical. I am always happy to see everyone on here but I don't always necessarily feel like people on here feel the same way about me. 

In my last 10 yrs I have had some horrible mind changing experiences when it comes to people that has made me paranoid and my only advice to you would be that sometimes even though crap happens own it !


----------



## Skyseternalangel

*Last night's ride*

Keep in mind he hasn't worked in awhile and I am recovering from being ill


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Even while sick I can only dream


----------



## Skyseternalangel

*Had such a lovely ride on Sky yesterday!!!*

It was impromptu, gorgeous outside... I wasn't even wearing actual riding pants nor my boots! I had on rubber boots and leggings from macy's that I had bought forever ago online when I was working in NZ!

Lucas had his dock diving intro practice yesterday and it was so fun! I wadded in waist deep pond water to entice him in. He came in to rescue me, and pretty soon was fetching and swimming after a floaty bumper. Then came the dock part... he was so scared! He initially climbed down the ladder used to come out of the pond after jumping in  It was very technical to watch!

He finally got brave and plopped in, after screaming with uncertainty for awhile (he's very much a screamer and we only encouraged him we did not touch him nor intimidate him) but he got lots of love and hugs.

So needless to say I was soaked and a mess but I wanted to ride.

I'm glad I did!

He was amazing!

We rode outside and we even got a nice canter both ways. WE HAD ACTUAL CADENCE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I have a video and will be sharing soon!!!!

Also....................

TODAY IS SKY's 15th BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!

Happy birthday Love Muffin!!!!!!!!!











I made that collage myself :loveshower:

He got a nice slice of Apple pie 










And I gave him a nice clean bed of shavings to snuggle down into. 

Love my boy :blueunicorn:


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Happy Birthday Sky!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

*April 3rd ride*

Here are some clips I've strung together. They aren;t long due to the nature of our ride and also how the phone was positioned.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Look at the trot :O


----------



## frlsgirl

Happy birthday Sky! His trot looks so lovely!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Yeah he is getting super nice! He loves being outside too, something about that space makes him happy. He has never been as relaxed in other outdoors


----------



## frlsgirl

Skyseternalangel said:


> Yeah he is getting super nice! He loves being outside too, something about that space makes him happy. He has never been as relaxed in other outdoors


It's amazing how more space frees them up mentally so that they can be more free physically, if that makes sense? In an indoor, the horse probably thinks "why bother giving it my all, the short side is coming up in just a few strides" whereas when they are outside, they probably think "woohoo, I can stretch my legs!"


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Oh, no actually I didn't mean space as in square footage... more like space as in a room/location. He just really enjoys this outdoor arena more so than others. It's actually one of the smaller ones we've been in (old barn, the first one he lived in when he came to Missouri was polo sized) but he just feels more peaceful.

But yeah if it were an open environment without fencing, like on the trail, he'd definitely want to stretch out his legs


----------



## Skyseternalangel

This was from April 5th, day after his birthday but I just got it uploaded today

Not our best, my fault. I was a bit of a cow


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I wish I could canter like that it's beautiful!


----------



## frlsgirl

His canter is looking really lovely; really balanced; especially on circles. He moves like a WB; you wouldn't know that he's a stock horse at all.


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

Sky looks like he's getting quite a bit more fluid and strength behind. Good work


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Thank you! Yes his cadence and overall use of his butt is improving. It helped that I tried to get him connected before we cantered which was not easy at all.

He feels like the warmblood I used to ride in nz now, I'm excited to see how he keeps improving!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Yesterday I trimmed Sky's front hooves and then today I rode! Video coming soon... migraine makes it hard to write nice descriptive posts :/


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Video isn't ready yet but I rode this morning after watching my friend's lesson on her 1st level mare (they were doing lateral work at all gaits beautifully) so I got inspired to hop on my boy. We rode outside and I put down one ground pole.

He was pure magic! Most balanced forward round ride we've ever had. We even cantered over the pole both ways! And he was so so so so so straight and soft and balanced. I am kicking myself for not taking time to film it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

lol isn't that always how it goes. For the best rides there is nothing to capture and then what you do get is either really awful or just mediocre lol. Oh well if you had a ride like that today, it will just get better and better.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Here are the canters from last Thursday.






Sorry that it's in the indoor again. I'm still mad at myself for not filming yesterday's ride.

This morning I finished trimming Sky's back hooves. Such long toes... I need to keep on that more.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Skyseternalangel said:


> Here are the canters from last Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry that it's in the indoor again. I'm still mad at myself for not filming yesterday's ride.
> 
> This morning I finished trimming Sky's back hooves. Such long toes... I need to keep on that more.


Weeeeeeeeeee God I want to canter like that !


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Raina you are so sweet! I have come a long long long long LOOOOOONG way with cantering.

Here is a video I share with people struggling with canter. I'm pretty sure I was the worst canter-er ever when I first started out.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

And here's off the lungeline LOL


----------



## frlsgirl

Oh wow! That is indeed encouraging. Good work!


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

Everyone has to start somewhere. Definitely no shame in that! I wish I had videos from then but there is no way my parents would have brought out the camcorder just to film a lesson.

You and Sky have come a really long way! You should be really proud of yourselves!! Yall are doing well!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

You're lucky though, Roy won't canter on the lunge with me on him he just trots really fast! I tried the crop he kicked out and pigrooted... Fair enough though that was before I got his new saddle.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Rainaisabelle said:


> You're lucky though, Roy won't canter on the lunge with me on him he just trots really fast! I tried the crop he kicked out and pigrooted... Fair enough though that was before I got his new saddle.


Oh it took a lot to get him to do it the first time. He was running and running and running and I just kept at it (and could not sit it at all, his poor back) but then he did it.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Skyseternalangel said:


> Rainaisabelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're lucky though, Roy won't canter on the lunge with me on him he just trots really fast! I tried the crop he kicked out and pigrooted... Fair enough though that was before I got his new saddle.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh it took a lot to get him to do it the first time. He was running and running and running and I just kept at it (and could not sit it at all, his poor back) but then he did it.
Click to expand...

I know those feels! My instructor wanted me to sit the trot yesterday but **** it's hard I'm so used to rising !


----------



## Skyseternalangel

*I love my horse*

The past few days... (weeks?) have been challenging. Since Lucas hurt himself, I've been feeling guilty about spending any time out at the barn. One day I chose to ride in the morning so I could spend the rest of the day with Lucas.... did not go well. Sky was upset that he couldn't be with his herd, ergo he was an *** under saddle though we did have good parts and ended on a good note amidst the blow out.

He got a good day off, and then yesterday I rode him. My friend came to the barn, we were late to feed him but when I plan to ride I usually wait to feed him so that he isn't exercising whilst processing food. 

He was amazing, and we had a wonderful ride. Paired with a video:






It's long, I don't care... navigate around to find the good parts.

My friend, though, is an extremely effective rider. She can stick with her seat, balance beautifully over jumps staying out of the horse's way, and is just really good at using her body independently. Things I am striving towards..

Well she definitely helped during our lesson, I never once got frustrated which was the opposite of the other day!!!! 

Then she hopped on him, and LOVES him. They had fun, and we're planning on playing with trot poles next time and possibly her jump saddle 

~~

Today I went to the barn late after lab (we dissected fetal pigs) and put some extra shavings in his stall while he was in there, noticing that he fluffed up all his hay flakes into a giant hay hill by his stall door aha

Then I refilled one of his buckets (he is a guzzler, though still seems dehydrated?) and then made his dinner but set it aside. I had decided he needed to get out of his stall, it was a gorgeous day so he walked on lead with me around various areas of the property and munched on some vegetation :blueunicorn: He was very happy. Then after around 35+ minutes, he got his dinner and I went to converse with another barn bud about dressage (<3 <3 <3 ) inkunicorn: before tucking him in and heading home


----------



## Wallaby

*like*


----------



## tinyliny

I did not watch a lot, but what I saw of your trotting was good. he looks to be evenly between the reins and quite rythmic, and when you were going straight, he was straight, and when you were bending, he was bent. nice job.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I rode yesterday. He was good, I was in street clothes.

Pretty tired, not really in the mood to update


----------



## Skyseternalangel

*So I had a really good ride last night!*

For some reason, last night I was able to ride my horse. My friend was giving me advice and it really helped overall because I was able to ride him without him and I having an argument and I was exhausted from the weird humidity the moment I got on him (but knew I'd be okay once we got going). 

Sky even surprised me with a move I didn't know he had in him......

Video to come later (trimming it down atm to just under 8 minutes, he was so great)


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Waiting waiting waiting....


----------



## Skyseternalangel

*The weirdest thing just happened*

I went to go and sort my youtube vids into playlists (for my benefit since they're all unlisted vids) and realized I've only taken TWO lessons!!!!! I thought I had taken at least 3, but idk!

That said, my last was early march so I'm definitely due!

Vid is almost ready...


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Skyseternalangel said:


> I went to go and sort my youtube vids into playlists (for my benefit since they're all unlisted vids) and realized I've only taken TWO lessons!!!!! I thought I had taken at least 3, but idk!
> 
> That said, my last was early march so I'm definitely due!
> 
> Vid is almost ready...


*starting to make popcorn*


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Still working on additing music (adding and editing simultaneously)


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Skyseternalangel said:


> Still working on additing music (adding and editing simultaneously)


Sky is so unique I love it !


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Here's the one with music (still taking ages)


----------



## frlsgirl

Shut the front door! Did he do a flying change? He's so funny "out of my way, big fancy WB! I got important Dressage stuff to do with my mom!"


----------



## Skyseternalangel

He did LOL. We were cross firing when I asked him to stay in right lead when I changed direction the first time on the diagonal (I wanted to see what he would do) so the next time we went on the diagonal, I slid my outside leg back and drove him forward with my hips, being careful not to do anything with my hands... and he did a flying change! And then almost ran into the wall because he was so focused on his feet, but LOL


----------



## frlsgirl

Skyseternalangel said:


> He did LOL. We were cross firing when I asked him to stay in right lead when I changed direction the first time on the diagonal (I wanted to see what he would do) so the next time we went on the diagonal, I slid my outside leg back and drove him forward with my hips, being careful not to do anything with my hands... and he did a flying change! And then almost ran into the wall because he was so focused on his feet, but LOL



That is awesome! :thumbsup:mg::happydance::runpony:


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I just wanted to challenge him because he wasn't too keen on listening to direction, but I think I'm going to wait on my instructor for guidance on how to better prepare him. 

Hopefully we'll get to play with cavaletti


----------



## Skyseternalangel

*Just putting this here for my benefit*



> one thing that really helped me... was consciously making an effort to NOT make an effort. To let my legs hang heavy and relaxed, to let my legs not be tight, my hips to be loose my lower back, my stomach, my shoulders, my face, my arms, my hands, my fingers... everything just kind of hangs like I have no control over their movement. Then we walk like that, it's MY horse's responsibility to keep at the walk... I shouldn't be nagging every 2 seconds for him to keep pace.
> 
> Then I ask for trot, still retaining that level of relaxation. If I'm posting, there is no need to cling on with legs, or clench arms, or anything... even if you gather the reins you hold them you don't grasp on them for life. You can use a little inside leg to drive the horse to the outside rein, but after you use it, go back to relaxed again. So relaxed someone could pull you off the horse.
> 
> Then when you sit the trot, engage your core but keep everything else, including legs, relaxed. When you cue for canter, drive the horse into it, and relax. At canter, relax with your outside leg back to maintain that lead. Don't try and force your weight down or press your legs rigid.. let them hang, like they are heavy weights with no tension in them. When you use your leg, press the side of your calf into your horse and once you are done, let it hang.
> 
> Do as little as you can to have the horse do what you want. Eventually you will melt more and more with the horse, and they too will relax.
> 
> If you try and force something, it will great tension and you and your horse will become rigid which makes everything more difficult. If your horse is bracing, encourage him to unlock by flexing him with purpose. Don't just bang on his reins or see-saw, ask him to bend through his body and not lean on the reins.
> 
> In time, it will get better. It sounds crazy I know, but my horse went from full on almost galloping to a very nice canter with cadence and I'm not slamming around as much... and he waited for me to bring him back instead of taking charge.


Some advice above that the person riding with me offered because I was telling her I didn't feel very *with* Sky. This helped a ton


----------



## Rainaisabelle

That's some **** good advice I love it


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Yeah I thought she was nuts (the above is written by me of what she taught me, it was neat) and everything seemed much better.


----------



## Wallaby

*love*


----------



## tinyliny

ok, Sky, just watched your video with music.

that is THE BEST VIDEO YOU'VE POSTED TO DATE.

Ski is like, "yes! she's finally with me!". that was simply awesome, girl!


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

Definitely a lot of improvement. You should be proud!

It's good advice, just never drive into canter. Just cue. Sensitive horses will buck or take off if you drive, rather than cue.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Thank you all! I felt similarly.. even my sitting trot was better! And I don't practice much these days just because it's a lot of work and I've been feeling weakly lately.

Itching to ride again, but I have some papers due tomorrow I need to polish. Tomorrow though all bets are off!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Skyseternalangel said:


> Thank you all! I felt similarly.. even my sitting trot was better! And I don't practice much these days just because it's a lot of work and I've been feeling weakly lately.
> 
> Itching to ride again, but I have some papers due tomorrow I need to polish. Tomorrow though all bets are off!


You should be really proud ! I'm proud of you


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Thank you <3 <3 <3


----------



## Skyseternalangel

*We rode late last night!*

Sky was not too happy that he had to wait for his dinner after our ride at 9pm, dinner only is grain he gets hay as close to 24/7 as I can provide though.

He was a hooligan, but we had a lot of good moments too. His new "game" is when I ask for him to back up, he swings his butt to the inside of the ring. So we had a talk about that.

Here are the good moments, we had a short 40 minute ride. It would have been shorter had he not tried to anticipate the right lead canter, and having to do it multiple times due to brace-facing through the transition.

Also excuse my riding :/ I tried to focus on opening my hips during this ride but Sky took that as a "speed up" cue so it's not our best. He's wonderful though, and he's trying really hard.


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

Sky and you seem to be coming together a lot more as a team. kudos.


----------



## carshon

Sky looks fantastic. He has really come into himself at your new facility


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Sky is beautiful


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I had a lesson today! Sky was amazing. I'm chicken to share the video because it definitely isn't trimmed and is super long

But we worked on leg yields, bettering our canter, and the halfhalt connection


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Skyseternalangel said:


> I had a lesson today! Sky was amazing. I'm chicken to share the video because it definitely isn't trimmed and is super long
> 
> But we worked on leg yields, bettering our canter, and the halfhalt connection


Love hearing about every ones successes! Glad you had a good ride


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

I'm glad you had a good-productive lesson and it's going well


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Thank you all!

I rode Sky this morning... he was a jackrabbit. I have video, but again too chicken to share.

I'm working on trimming it down, and sticking relevant things together. We had some good work but man he was so buddy sour. We didn't heve spooks but we had violent hollowing and balking episodes. 

But we also had lovely leg yield steps, cantering over ground poles (not asked but I went with it) and nice trotting segments. 

But yeah, going to continue to ride his hiney in the mornings, he is at his worst then and I will break through to his brain again and get him on the same page. Buddy sourness will be conquered.

!!

I also start my first day of work tomorrow. I have therapy in the morning, so it's looking like a busy day.

For some odd reason though I'm really missing Sky. If I wasn't so broke, I'd drive out there to check on him but I need to save what I can for what's to come.

On that note, here's a video of my dog and the dog I'm puppy sitting this summer. He's almost 2 years old. Very distracted but we're working on stay... he's getting better.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

How is your dog ? I have been meaning to ask?


----------



## frlsgirl

Love your new avatar pic!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Rainaisabelle said:


> How is your dog ? I have been meaning to ask?


Still taking it easy. Not limping but I haven't messed with him regarding checking his drawer movement. 

He is now allowed to lightly jog (for a few seconds) but even then I prefer he walks.



frlsgirl said:


> Love your new avatar pic!


Thank you!


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

What happened with your puppy? I'm sorry to ask but I hope everything is alright. I know some motion is good for recovery, depending on injury, type and extent.

Definitely a good idea to save but sometimes you just need to drive out and have some pony hugs. I know yesterday I just looked at Dante and was really upset over all the money I've spent but then I just watched him hand graze and thought but I'm so grateful you're in my life. You're a blessing even if my bank account is more empty than it should be (I'm from a German family, we're raised frugal).

You'll work past the buddy sourness and get his thinking cap on. They all have their hang ups, just part of training. And frustrating for the rest of us :lol:


----------



## Skyseternalangel

DanteDressageNerd said:


> What happened with your puppy? I'm sorry to ask but I hope everything is alright. I know some motion is good for recovery, depending on injury, type and extent.
> 
> Definitely a good idea to save but sometimes you just need to drive out and have some pony hugs. I know yesterday I just looked at Dante and was really upset over all the money I've spent but then I just watched him hand graze and thought but I'm so grateful you're in my life. You're a blessing even if my bank account is more empty than it should be (I'm from a German family, we're raised frugal).
> 
> You'll work past the buddy sourness and get his thinking cap on. They all have their hang ups, just part of training. And frustrating for the rest of us :lol:


He somehow managed to tear his cranial cruciate ligament (CCL) which is like a doggy ACL... originally he was diagonosed as having a full rupture (completely broken) but a second opinion from a specialist clarified what had actually happened. 

No idea how it happened, but it was very hard for me and my pup to deal with. We're still in recovery, we don't have to do surgery so that helps but it's still a lingering dread that it could tear through at any given time from a wrong step or whatever.

~~

Yeah I am really hoping one day he and I can live on the same property so I can see him whenever. I hate when I feel a pull towards him but cannot physically go out and check on him. Freaks me out because I start to think about bad things coming to pass.

~~

Yes, very frustrating but I am determined to get through to him!!! Riding tomorrow morning hopefully before work!!!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

*A Treat for you all*

This morning's ride, unedited...






Channeled forward and keeping hands in the "box". We only had one bad moment and that was the spooking at the sand flying at the mounting block.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Sky sees the vet tomorrow. His cough is progressing and I am up to here (raises hand in horizontal position above head) with people brushing it off as allergies.

It was exercised induced (cantering) then it became pasture romp induced... this morning he was in his stall coughing hard core. Vet couldn't make it out so scheduled for tomorrow. 

His eyes aren't goopy, he has some nasal discharge, and he seems off but not in a pity party way just not happy to be around me as usual.

Also his back is sore, so he hasn't been ridden though I did try my hand at ground driving him. That is HARD, but really fun. 

Also the dog I'm puppy sitting is doing great, and work is going fine. Just finished day 5 and already shy of 30 hrs. I get two days off then go back for 3-4 days. Pay day is the 21st. So excited, I just really miss riding and I'm worried about Sky so I'm hoping everything works out...


----------



## Wallaby

Aww, poor guy! That's so rough. I hope the cough ends up being solved easily. *hugs*


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Thank you Ems!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Poor sky  hopefully you get an answer !


----------



## frlsgirl

Oh no! Poor Sky - let us know what the vet says.


----------



## Tazzie

Poor Sky! I hope it's nothing major! Keep us posted!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Hi all,

Vet absolutely adores Sky. He got his shots, coggins, and respiratory exam.

All airways are clear, even post exercise. The vet thinks that the dust in the barn and arena is bothering him to the point where he has a coughing fit. She recommends that he gets 24/7 turn out (as I've been begging for) and has his hay wetted down (or steamed) and continued to be fed on the floor. As for the arena, she thinks I should approach it sensitively with the BO, like offer to help out with keeping the indoor watered. Or I could ride outside more often, which I have mixed feelings about since the mirrors really do help. But if it's better for him, then so be it.

She also gave Sky 5 stars on his fitness, meaning health and weight! And when we cantered him on the lungeline his canter was gorgeous!!


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

Aww poor puppy :-( I hope he makes a full recovery and soon! Good things dogs are pretty good being 3 legged for a little while and adapt well!

Always something to work through but I hope you have property one day as well. That would be nice.

I'm glad the vetting went well and it came back with good news. Does he have allergies at all? But glad his canter is improving and he's going better!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Fantastic it wasn't extremely serious !


----------



## Skyseternalangel

She thinks it's a bad reaction to a dusty environment. I don't know what has changed, she checked his hay and it's not dusty... he's been ridden less than before meaning he gets more outside time..

I've ordered him a new rainsheet and some of those breath right nose drops to see if that will help any

But ladies... rode him tonight. Post ride, no back soreness even if I used my nail to test. His trot was SO floaty. His canter felt very balanced but he wasn't happy with keeping at a slower pace lol...

Video soon.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Here are some videos!!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

For some reason it won't let me view it ?


----------



## frlsgirl

I don't have any trouble viewing the videos, maybe they were still loading when you tried to watch them @Rainaisabelle ?
@Skyseternalangel - looking lovely as usual


----------



## Rainaisabelle

frlsgirl said:


> I don't have any trouble viewing the videos, maybe they were still loading when you tried to watch them @Rainaisabelle ?
> @Skyseternalangel - looking lovely as usual


Yeah I think they might have been as I ended up watching them 20min later ! Sky you look fantastic ! I love watching you ride ! I aspire to look like you !


----------



## Skyseternalangel

You ladies are so sweet!!! I was so happy that I didn't get angry and I was able to keep pushing him forward. Continuing to challenge myself by keeping my hands "in the box" even on turns. In the canter I used more outside leg. I also tried to ride into the corners which felt ugly but on video looked fine. He's coming along nicely!

Also I developed abs/flat stomach overnight? Maybe from my TS job??


----------



## Skyseternalangel

And so my car wouldn't start this morning. We (pups and I) had to get towed on this flat bed thing. It was epic, but expensive. It's now sitting at the car repair shop, waiting to be looked at. They think it's the starter which is $500. I hate that I always seem to have car trouble. I've had this car less than 2 years. Time to ditch it and get a new one?


----------



## Prairie

You both look good in the video!


Some days, I think we should go back to real "horse power"----at least with a horse, we can usually spot what is off with spending a fortune just getting it towed to be diagnosed. Jingles that your car is quickly repaired.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Thank you Prairie! And me too, I'd love to ride Sky everywhere and not deal with dumb cars. 

I really appreciate your reply, I hope you have a wonderful rest of your day!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

$1000 later...

Starter, front tires (they're so bald I've been sliding), purge and oil change, and new spark plugs... plus labor.

Ouch.

My parents are graciously helping me from my little curled-up-freaked-out-ball position


----------



## Prairie

You're welcome!


Hubby's car was about as bad as yours on our wallet a few weeks ago-----an oil change and fuel filter plus checking out a "noise" was almost $1200! New rear tires, water pump, hub, oil and filters, and a few other repairs. That made the horses' vaccination bill look cheap!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Prairie said:


> You're welcome!
> 
> 
> Hubby's car was about as bad as yours on our wallet a few weeks ago-----an oil change and fuel filter plus checking out a "noise" was almost $1200! New rear tires, water pump, hub, oil and filters, and a few other repairs. That made the horses' vaccination bill look cheap!


Haha yes it sure does!! It averages around $200 for one horse's vaccines I've found. Had the vet out yesterday  :wink: :icon_rolleyes: 

And you have more than one!!

What was the noise? My curiosity is peaked.


----------



## Prairie

The noise was a combination of the water pump on its last legs and one of the rear tire's thread starting to wear funny.


Yes, we have 4 horses, all rescues. Two TWH's and Two mini's. We're are lucky to be able to keep them at home so get to enjoy their "help" whenever we work around the barn and pasture. Both of us enjoy challenging trails, hubby's likes to still compete in jackpot ropings, and I love to sail over fences (our TWH mare, age 20 now, is easily clearing 3' 6" and could go higher but I'm not longer interested in competing). The minis are essentially "pets" who keep us laughing and are the official groundkeepers.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I know the feels with cars :/ I'm still getting the money to fix territory  going to cost over $1200 probably


----------



## frlsgirl

The two things every equestrian needs the most: a working car and a working washing machine; we can do without most other things but we have to be able to get around and visit our horses and our clothes are always dirty thanks to working with horses. Sending positive automotive vibes your way.


----------



## Prairie

Change that car to a pickup----I have to be able to trailer our horses to the challenging trails, ropings, and a friend's who has a great jumping arena with some scary jumps, plus haul hay for the winter months. I have my fingers crossed everyday when I put a load in the washer ---it's 22 years old!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Prairie said:


> The noise was a combination of the water pump on its last legs and one of the rear tire's thread starting to wear funny.
> 
> That's crazy! I didn't even know tires had threads, I thought it was a continuous piece of rubber. I need to get smarter about vehicles in general
> 
> Yes, we have 4 horses, all rescues. Two TWH's and Two mini's. We're are lucky to be able to keep them at home so get to enjoy their "help" whenever we work around the barn and pasture. Both of us enjoy challenging trails, hubby's likes to still compete in jackpot ropings, and I love to sail over fences (our TWH mare, age 20 now, is easily clearing 3' 6" and could go higher but I'm not longer interested in competing). The minis are essentially "pets" who keep us laughing and are the official groundkeepers.


That's so cute 



Rainaisabelle said:


> I know the feels with cars :/ I'm still getting the money to fix territory  going to cost over $1200 probably


Is territory the name of your car?



frlsgirl said:


> The two things every equestrian needs the most: a working car and a working washing machine; we can do without most other things but we have to be able to get around and visit our horses and our clothes are always dirty thanks to working with horses. Sending positive automotive vibes your way.


Seriously! I'm lucky to have a decent washing machine at my dorm hall but my car has given me so much trouble. 

$1,000 later, it's purring like a happy bouncy (didn't replace bad shocks as that was another $800) kitten. It kind of feels like a pimp mobile it bounces all over the place


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Yeah sorry ! My car is a ford territory we named it Tina lol


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I'm itching to ride, maybe tomorrow morning...

I've had back to back work with barely an hr break inbetween and finishing by 9:30pm so have had no opportunities to!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

*I rode*

He did an amazing job, minus a few moments of "pfft I don't have to slow down and listen to you" but honestly better than nagging him I suppose.

Critique me as harshly as you want. The beginning of the first vid was spent trying to get his buddy-sour butt focused on me.


----------



## frlsgirl

Looking good; I'm also a big fan of serpentines and loops; love how green everything is up there; riding outside is just good for the soul.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

More videos coming up. Really challenged him on focusing on my cues. Not all of it was pretty but he was light off of my seat and leg, and tried really hard! Canter got strong at times (strong as in, did not listen to halfhalts but instead sped up)


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Switching Sky's diet again as he's out on full pasture! Lots more grass, so I'm cutting back on his hay pellets a lot and switching from boost (high NSC and tons of sugar) to hopefully Essential K GC Plus which has 13.3% NSC, built in joint supplement, and vitamins and minerals packed in. It's like a ration balancer on steroids. Only 6% fat so if he starts losing weight then I'll supplement some fat in via cocosoya oil or something.


----------



## Prairie

If your pasture is like ours with all the rain (we're one state west of you!), it's doubtful the horses will be losing any weight even when working pretty hard. Our 2 mini's are on diets----even turning them loose in the yard for 30 minutes twice a day to graze was too many calories. Now they are "suffering" with only 15 minutes of grazing per day and free choice year old prairie hay.


I see a horse who is really trying to figure out you are asking and then responding correctly in the videos. Cantering and half halts can be hard to get a good response to when the horse is feeling good. I go though that with our mare during the warm up before jumping her----she wants to take the jumps now, not when I'm ready!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Yeah he is trying really hard, he gets very excited at canter

Re his weight, he's known for being a hard keeper so I am hoping that this new diet which has way less in it and reducing hay pellets will go nicely with his 24/7 grass


----------



## Prairie

The hard keepers I've had do best if I limit feed them some good quality alfalfa along with their hay/pasture twice a day. I usually start with 5 lbs split into 2 feedings and adjust up if needed. Alfalfa is nutrient dense and is what UC-Davis recommends for refeeding starving horses.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Prairie said:


> The hard keepers I've had do best if I limit feed them some good quality alfalfa along with their hay/pasture twice a day. I usually start with 5 lbs split into 2 feedings and adjust up if needed. Alfalfa is nutrient dense and is what UC-Davis recommends for refeeding starving horses.


Yeah I'm currently giving him 4lbs of alfalfa hay pellets each meal, 8lbs daily, in tandem with the boost

Glad I'm on the right track


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Unedited mucking about, part I for some reason has yet to upload...


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Nice !!!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I tried a longer stirrup and tiny little halfhalts often, and using more of my weight to cue a halt halt than my reins. It seemed to help, and he was happy for the challenge. Still working out how to straighten him out in canter but he was listening to my leg much better today


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Skyseternalangel said:


> I tried a longer stirrup and tiny little halfhalts often, and using more of my weight to cue a halt halt than my reins. It seemed to help, and he was happy for the challenge. Still working out how to straighten him out in canter but he was listening to my leg much better today


You guys looked really good so the change is there !


----------



## Skyseternalangel

So I think it's time for a proper journal entry instead of posting a link and running away. Things have been quite crazy lately in terms of how exhausted I am and how much time I am spending in my car to commute.

I just spent 4 days managing 6 dogs and their lack of training (aside from my two) so bear with me.

*Sky's Health*
Sky's cough was getting to the point where he'd freely cough without any exercise and just in his stall, it was worrisome and so I got him switched to full pasture turnout meaning he doesn't come in his stall at all unless it's horrible weather (not my choosing but the barn's) or I'm working with him and put them in there myself. He hasn't coughed since, either in pasture or under saddle even when we cantered. So how can it be allergies? I'll tell you it was not, it was something else that thankfully cleared up with management and some meds (the meds were holistic in nature and not prescribed). Since this change, he has lost a little weight likely from stressing out about being alone for 30 minutes of each day while horses switch from day turnout to night turnout. He has two different herds, whom he thankfully gets along with quite well. They keep trying to push him around and he just doesn't even acknowledge them, deflating their confidence instantly. Kind of comical to watch since you can clearly see the shift in their body language. Sky is only getting the boost once a day instead of twice, in attempts to lower the sugar in his diet while we switch over to the new feed that I have yet to pick up. I'm so excited to put him on it and see how he does. I've decided if we need fat that rice bran oil is our best bet. He does well on the pellets and it'll cut the dust from the feed down. 
I've also gotten him a new rainsheet as per the vet (so he doesn't lose weight when we have these random storms because he'll shiver without his winter coat) and I got him a new flysmask and a flysheet which doubles as a sunshield because he gets full body sunburn quite easily due to his exposed pink skin.

_*Riding*_
I've ridden Sky a total of 3 times in the past 3 weeks. The first time was great albeit strong. The second ride was on saturday and it was awful, he was so on edge and refused to listen and therefore we got nothing done. This past ride on memorial day monday was wonderful, so I think we are done with having 2-7 days off inbetween because that isn't working lol! And I know I've said that before, but seriously he lost his mind. I'm not showing the rest of this year, because I want to not be too intense with him and focus on building his health and fitness before I test his coping skills with stressful environments.

_*Sky's Feet*_
I've just been skittering between one job and my job at TS as well as my dog sitting gig that comes up every so often. Sleep has been elusive most nights, my body aches from freight and attempting to trim Sky's feet. I have the backs left to do, the heels are perfect but the bars have grown and the toe is out of control, so I'm hoping to get that done later today after I take quite a bit of pain meds. His feet are getting there! I just REALLY need to stay ontop of them because the cracking is only on the lower 1/3 now separated by a stress-line from when he was at the previous barn and got candy for breakfast and dinner lol. I am hoping in another month we'll continue to be crack free! His frogs are pretty stretched aside from a couple, and thrush is still present though not as much. I don't see any signs of abscesses but the WLD is still present though each trim gets less and less. 

*The beastie*
My car is running again but still acts up now and then, but I am ignoring it because I don't have time for that!!! The headlights are both out so I'm going by later today to get that fixed since that is something I cannot avoid as I typically close at TS and it's dark by then. Rats. It got new front tires and a new starter, as well as a whole set of new spark plugs as I had managed to singe them all. Very expensive and my parents helped me out because I couldn't swing it myself and need my job(s) to live. Needless to say I have a large IOU tab with them.

_*My health
*_Well I am alive, so that counts right? My abs are coming along but not at any great speed. I'm finding 50lbs easier to lift each work-week and hope that in time it will be nothing to me so that I am not so sore all the time. I don't seem to be sick but I am constantly dog-tired which is making everything a challenge. 

If you all have questions, let me know!


----------



## frlsgirl

Wow you are so organized with your post  I was getting behind with my posts so I was trying to make a separate post for each day but after a long weekend, all my days are running together. Sorry you are not getting to ride as much as you would like; hopefully you'll find some free time soon.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

*Today was awesome!*

I literally just got back home, and it's after 11 o'clock at night. Long long loooong day.

I overslept by like a lot, I had plans to skype my friend whose dog I am watching, as it is his birthday and she felt bad missing it. Well that went to crap because she's in the middle east currently and therefore 11 hours ahead, so there is but a small window when she and I are both awake. So that sucked

But I was given the day off and took it as an opportunity to travel to pick up Sky's new feed: Tribute Essential K GC Plus... what a mouthful! I had also been notified that my dorm hall was being fumigated and I needed to vacate for 4+ hrs. So that is what I did, and took my two dogs with me. We made a few pit stops for snacks and headed off to the town I couldn't pronounce to arrive at the feed store with a funny name to pick up Sky's new grain which no one in my town had ever heard of. Must mean it's good then...

Well for awhile now I had been planning to visit a forum friend who happens to live in the same state and who I truly admire and want to get to know better. So I did something kind of crazy and messaged her my phone number and a blurb about how I might be in her area (I wasn't sure because I am awful with geography). She ended up calling me, and we talked for a good leg of my trip down to the feed store!! (1.5ish hr drive). We had a couple spots of a bad connection so we made plans to meet at her barn. I got to the feed store and picked up his grain and some other goodies I needed to buy but had been putting off then set my GPS and headed to her barn.

I am literally the most accident prone awkward person ever when it comes to navigating. My town is very much a city with easy navigation but I was completely thrown for a loop with getting from the feed store to my friend's barn. I had no bearings on where I was, but I kept driving. I somehow managed to get there while inadvertently causing a confusing frustrating situation for someone leaving whilst hauling a trailer (oops) but it's all good... kind of my song and dance

So before I reveal who it is, I should mention that after I had put myself out there to meet I realized that I was not appropriately dressed. I looked like an easter egg with flip flops. Definitely was going to be an interesting first impression. So I had to make another pit stop after the feed store and before her barn to buy (yup) closed toed shoes and socks. That store ended up being ROSS and I literally haven't stepped foot in one since I was visiting Hawaii back in 2013. Oh joy.

So I parked my car, and cracked open the package and got my new socks on, and then attempted to put my new shoes on but they had one of those annoying bungee strings that was triple knotted. Gah!! Then my shoe savior arrived, my forum friend for months... DanteDressageNerd. She hulk-ripped the string off and my dog lunged at her for kisses and love and I knew this was going to work out just fine! 

So I got to meet Dante, he's such a character and so handsome. Cassie took me around the barn and introduced me to all the horses, telling me about their backgrounds and personalities. It was super cool and they were all so lovely! Then we talked about horses, for hours literally. And then about life, and then about dressage... it was fabulous!!!

I had to leave in a few short hours though because I was in charge of bringing in day horses and feeding them, then of course taking care of Sky... but we've made future plans for Cassie to come and visit me and Sky so I am very excited. As is Lucas.

I wish I had taken at least one picture but I am lousy at documenting anything unless it is Sky's topline haha! But it was a great day. I spent over 14 hours away from my room today, so I am quite exhausted!

But I had enough energy to finish rasping Sky's hind feet. Wow he had soooo much toe, he's feeling much better now that he's in balance again. I hope to ride him this weekend, too tired to try today or tomorrow.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

You're so lucky !!! So happy for you! I wish I lived in America so I could come meet you both urghh


----------



## gunslinger

Skyseternalangel said:


> _*My health
> *_Well I am alive, so that counts right? My abs are coming along but not at any great speed. I'm finding 50lbs easier to lift each work-week and hope that in time it will be nothing to me so that I am not so sore all the time. I don't seem to be sick but I am constantly dog-tired which is making everything a challenge.
> 
> If you all have questions, let me know!


Wow, you sound busy! What kind of job do you have that requires you to lift 50 lbs? I'd think that would make you tired, but, over time, you're going to be really fit, if it doesn't break you down....be careful and don't hurt yourself!


----------



## Tazzie

I'm a bit jealous you got to meet Cassie :lol: one day!! I'm glad you guys hit it off!

And I'm glad Sky's feet are getting back in order! Hopefully you guys have great rides this weekend!!


----------



## frlsgirl

I once met up with a member from another forum who also rides Morgans in Dressage and actually won at the annual Morgan show; we are still friends to this day!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

gunslinger said:


> Wow, you sound busy! What kind of job do you have that requires you to lift 50 lbs? I'd think that would make you tired, but, over time, you're going to be really fit, if it doesn't break you down....be careful and don't hurt yourself!


Tractor Supply  Land of animal feed, ag equipment, and freight deliveries lol! They have given me freedom from register duty since I volunteered one sunday to help distribute the freight that had come in and found I was very good at it... so now they have allowed me to learn to build things (lawn sweeper one day, weed wackers, etc.) and help with day to day things to keep store running.

50lb bags are average, but there are lighter ones (dog food, cat litter, cat food, pig food, some pelleted/shredded forage) but I also do load outs for fencing and gates
@Raina

Kind of busy, teehee, that's kind of my day to day thing. But with two jobs back to back thrown in.



Tazzie said:


> I'm a bit jealous you got to meet Cassie :lol: one day!! I'm glad you guys hit it off!
> 
> And I'm glad Sky's feet are getting back in order! Hopefully you guys have great rides this weekend!!


Thank you! And yes me too, she's awesome and loved that we could literally talk for hours and nothing weird was felt and no convo lulls either haha!



frlsgirl said:


> I once met up with a member from another forum who also rides Morgans in Dressage and actually won at the annual Morgan show; we are still friends to this day!


That's so cool!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I'm pleased to announce Sky LOVES his new grain  Currently using it to top his pellets. Never has that horse eaten his meal so fast, lol. 6 cups of pellets and 2 cups of grain gone in less than 20 mins


----------



## Tazzie

I can see that! She's super easy to chat with through here and on Facebook! I wish I wasn't so far from you all! One day I'm hoping to trail ride with Alicia, who is somewhere up in Ohio. One day it'll happen :lol:

Glad he likes his grain! Always nice when they happily clean it up!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Tazzie said:


> I can see that! She's super easy to chat with through here and on Facebook! I wish I wasn't so far from you all! One day I'm hoping to trail ride with Alicia, who is somewhere up in Ohio. One day it'll happen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad he likes his grain! Always nice when they happily clean it up!


I hate that I'm a whole country away !


----------



## tinyliny

that's cool that you got to get toghether , face to face, with a forum member. I often fantasize about going on a road trip and meeting all my favorite US/Canadian members. sorry, OZ is just a bit too far for that.

anyway, say hello from me, too.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

tinyliny said:


> that's cool that you got to get toghether , face to face, with a forum member. I often fantasize about going on a road trip and meeting all my favorite US/Canadian members. sorry, OZ is just a bit too far for that.
> 
> anyway, say hello from me, too.


I'll just have to come to the US!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Tazzie said:


> I can see that! She's super easy to chat with through here and on Facebook! I wish I wasn't so far from you all! One day I'm hoping to trail ride with Alicia, who is somewhere up in Ohio. One day it'll happen :lol:
> 
> Glad he likes his grain! Always nice when they happily clean it up!


Then it will be my turn to be jealous! She's one of my best frands (said exactly like it's spelt lol)


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Rainaisabelle said:


> I hate that I'm a whole country away !


I was so close to you at one point (in NZ!) pity we didn't know each other sooner. But maybe one day!! I'm itching to go back to my trainer in NZ, she is fabulous.


----------



## Tazzie

Skyseternalangel said:


> Then it will be my turn to be jealous! She's one of my best frands (said exactly like it's spelt lol)


I say when we get a farm with our own stalls, you all should haul out here, and we'll trail ride!! By then hopefully some of us will have some trailers! I have about 4 years until then :lol:

Raina, I support you coming to the US!!!


----------



## evilamc

Tazzie said:


> I can see that! She's super easy to chat with through here and on Facebook! I wish I wasn't so far from you all! One day I'm hoping to trail ride with Alicia, who is somewhere up in Ohio. One day it'll happen :lol:
> 
> Glad he likes his grain! Always nice when they happily clean it up!


 Pick a time and place!! I even have an extra horse if needed  Raina can use my mare LOL!! I'll haul to you guys

Yay for Skybert loving his new grainnnnn. Mine seem to be doing decent on it too. I just love how the tribute grain smells.


----------



## tinyliny

Rainaisabelle said:


> I'll just have to come to the US!



that would be wonderful, and I'd happily show you around Seattle and environs. just like Australia, the US is HUGE, so don't assume you can tour the whole thing in one visit.

I've had friends from Japan, or England say how they want to come over, see Vancouver, BC, then hit SEattle, SF, LA and then do Las Vegas, then Wa DC, then perhaps Disney World and finish up in New York. ask them how long they will stay, they say a week or two. 

good luck with that.


----------



## Tazzie

evilamc said:


> Pick a time and place!! I even have an extra horse if needed  Raina can use my mare LOL!! I'll haul to you guys
> 
> Yay for Skybert loving his new grainnnnn. Mine seem to be doing decent on it too. I just love how the tribute grain smells.


I'd love to see Nick on a walker haha! May need to take you up on the offer since Izzie even out walks the QH by a long shot. Peppy has to trot big to keep up. Soon as regionals is over! Then, LOTS of trails!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

tinyliny said:


> Rainaisabelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll just have to come to the US!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that would be wonderful, and I'd happily show you around Seattle and environs. just like Australia, the US is HUGE, so don't assume you can tour the whole thing in one visit.
> 
> I've had friends from Japan, or England say how they want to come over, see Vancouver, BC, then hit SEattle, SF, LA and then do Las Vegas, then Wa DC, then perhaps Disney World and finish up in New York. ask them how long they will stay, they say a week or two.
> 
> good luck with that.
Click to expand...

Haha! ill see what I can do about staying longer







evilamc said:


> Tazzie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can see that! She's super easy to chat with through here and on Facebook! I wish I wasn't so far from you all! One day I'm hoping to trail ride with Alicia, who is somewhere up in Ohio. One day it'll happen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad he likes his grain! Always nice when they happily clean it up!
> 
> 
> 
> Pick a time and place!! I even have an extra horse if needed  Raina can use my mare LOL!! I'll haul to you guys
> 
> Yay for Skybert loving his new grainnnnn. Mine seem to be doing decent on it too. I just love how the tribute grain smells.
Click to expand...

I'd be honoured to meet you all honestly !


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

Yikes I will say it sounds like you had a really long day. I felt really bad for keeping you so long :lol: especially since you still needed to do Sky's hooves. I tend to be talk too much when I actually like someone. It's just nice when you get to meet such good-pleasant people and they get/like animals too. Especially horses, they're such interesting, complex animals.

Truly it was a pleasure to meet you as well and I can't wait to meet Sky! He's a handsome boy from the pictures. And hopefully next time you see Dante he'll be sound and happy. I was taken in for a loop when you said you wanted to meet that day because you were headed out my way and I was like well okay, come right on up. I'm here working, it worked out perfectly! It was a pleasant surprise! I was really happy you were able to make it out and we had such a good discussion/chat/talk. 

The puppies were really sweet. Lucas has a strong presence to him, he's a smart dog but he has a definite presence to him (good thing). Both boys were very sweet though!

I'm sorry Dante was hurt when you came up. I'm glad he liked you though, he wasn't quite sure at first but he warmed up quickly. He's cautious of new people, someone taught him stranger danger and he hasn't forgotten. He's better now at least but next time I think he'll be well and hopefully I'll have a saddle by then :lol: 

But I'm glad they're giving you more freedom from register duty (honestly I'd lose my mind) but working and doing something physical keeps you focused and busy at least!

I also understand navigation problems :lol: fortunately (or at least to me) it's fairly easy to get to the barn lol. But I don't do as well in big cities with all kinds of confusion and little turns and side streets.

But Raina I also support your US visit at some point. But probably narrow down a few choice locations and save, so you can visit and stay for the time you want. travel is expensive! 

And Katie I think we can arrange something at some point! It's good when you can put a face, mannerisms and a voice to people so you can see more their perspective when they write something or understand where they're coming from. So hard to interpret sometimes online because you cant put mannerisms or expressions or voice to it.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

DanteDressageNerd said:


> Yikes I will say it sounds like you had a really long day. I felt really bad for keeping you so long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> especially since you still needed to do Sky's hooves. I tend to be talk too much when I actually like someone. It's just nice when you get to meet such good-pleasant people and they get/like animals too. Especially horses, they're such interesting, complex animals.
> 
> Truly it was a pleasure to meet you as well and I can't wait to meet Sky! He's a handsome boy from the pictures. And hopefully next time you see Dante he'll be sound and happy. I was taken in for a loop when you said you wanted to meet that day because you were headed out my way and I was like well okay, come right on up. I'm here working, it worked out perfectly! It was a pleasant surprise! I was really happy you were able to make it out and we had such a good discussion/chat/talk.
> 
> The puppies were really sweet. Lucas has a strong presence to him, he's a smart dog but he has a definite presence to him (good thing). Both boys were very sweet though!
> 
> I'm sorry Dante was hurt when you came up. I'm glad he liked you though, he wasn't quite sure at first but he warmed up quickly. He's cautious of new people, someone taught him stranger danger and he hasn't forgotten. He's better now at least but next time I think he'll be well and hopefully I'll have a saddle by then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I'm glad they're giving you more freedom from register duty (honestly I'd lose my mind) but working and doing something physical keeps you focused and busy at least!
> 
> I also understand navigation problems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fortunately (or at least to me) it's fairly easy to get to the barn lol. But I don't do as well in big cities with all kinds of confusion and little turns and side streets.
> 
> But Raina I also support your US visit at some point. But probably narrow down a few choice locations and save, so you can visit and stay for the time you want. travel is expensive!
> 
> And Katie I think we can arrange something at some point! It's good when you can put a face, mannerisms and a voice to people so you can see more their perspective when they write something or understand where they're coming from. So hard to interpret sometimes online because you cant put mannerisms or expressions or voice to it.


Well, I definitely want to visit Sky, You, Tiny, Katie and I'd love to meet Tina and Tessa and of course Nav! I was considering a working holiday when I finish my degree as being a nurse I can work where ever I want. The only thing I really really want to see is wolves !


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Eeeeeeeeeee all the warm fuzzies!!!! I love our little horseforum-family

Cassie I enjoyed every minute with you, don't worry about talking to your heart's content. I am a big talker too, ask Alicia... I literally do not shut up (lol!!!) and you also can likely tell from experience from our meet  I am just happy that Dante is on the mend, and I super enjoyed meeting him as well and am soooo looking forward to you meeting Sky. He's a big sweetheart, just like Lucas ^_^ And I tend to always have long days, take today for example lol! And tomorrow... and sunday.... and monday... but then I get THREE days off!!!!!!! WOOOOOOO!!!!!! So excited!

Katie that sounds amazing, and yeah I am good waiting 4 years because I definitely don't have a ride atm haha!

Raina that would be epic!


----------



## Tazzie

I'll make sure to send the husband and the kiddos out :lol: Nick would go insane with all the talkers! I'm enough for him as is haha! One day it'll happen!! Four years should definitely be plenty of time for all of us to get situated! This would be SO much fun if we can pull it off! Honestly, I love meeting like minded people!


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

It is all warm fuzzies around here. I feel like the Grinch where my heart has grown 3 sizes and am overwhelmed by compassion :lol: 

It will be a really fun get together, that is for sure!! And yeah that might be a good idea. Too much with two kidos and Nick dealing with chatty horsey ladies. But Raina a working holiday sounds great, once you've finished your degree!

lol and thank you Maggie, I enjoyed my time with you as well. I'm just passionate and go overboard :lol: it's okay if we're both like that. But I'm looking forward to meeting him, especially if he's a big softy too! And yay for 3 days off!


----------



## Tazzie

Yes, all the horse talk would drive Nick insane :lol: I'll be making sure to post when we finally have a farm!! Few more years haha!

That is exciting to have 3 days off in a row Maggie! I'm sure you'll enjoy it!!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I just have to get there first. Working today at noon until close and then tomorrow the same but at least I have Monday Tuesday Wednesday off
I have on my salmon breeches because I am determined to ride in them instead of parading them around town. They're so soft and I love that I got them for myself as a pity present LOL. I just hope that we have a good ride today so that I am trapped mentally for work and don't have to spend too much time In the saddle. as much as I love riding I don't like riding when sky is not on board with me


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I have Monday,Tuesday, Wednesday off as well and I'm going to use them to study (ugh) and also to maybe get in a few rides.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Well frustratingly enough the breeches are already too big. Either I lost weight or I have to wash them every time I use them because they're super stretchy. Is it weird that I hope I didn't lose weight


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Skyseternalangel said:


> Well frustratingly enough the breeches are already too big. Either I lost weight or I have to wash them every time I use them because they're super stretchy. Is it weird that I hope I didn't lose weight


Not really, sometimes you just get to a weight you're comfortable at


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Yeah I just don't want to buy new clothesor be forced to wear a belt. Rode sky and he was great but video will have to come tonight or even tomorrow as I am already late for work due to my frustrating morning after my ride


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Skyseternalangel said:


> Yeah I just don't want to buy new clothesor be forced to wear a belt. Rode sky and he was great but video will have to come tonight or even tomorrow as I am already late for work due to my frustrating morning after my ride


Sucks you're late for work... I can understand not wanting to shop. I shop once a year for clothes and that's when I get my tax back. I'm losing weight so one of my jodhpurs is saggy


----------



## gunslinger

I suspect you've lost weight.....slinging those 50 pound bags of feed around.

It's called working your a$$ off......


----------



## Rainaisabelle

gunslinger said:


> I suspect you've lost weight.....slinging those 50 pound bags of feed around.
> 
> It's called working your a$$ off......


Love it ^


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

Or you're toning up from your new work and it's changing how they fit you? I know most of my breeches are a little tight in some spots and loose in others. *shrugs* breeches are frustrating. I remember trying 20 (I wish I was exaggerating) pairs once and only one fit.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

DanteDressageNerd said:


> Or you're toning up from your new work and it's changing how they fit you? I know most of my breeches are a little tight in some spots and loose in others. *shrugs* breeches are frustrating. I remember trying 20 (I wish I was exaggerating) pairs once and only one fit.


Yeah it could be, definitely becoming fitter from that position.

I got my video uploaded but I don't know if I should share it. I don't look that great (Sky does for the most part though)


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

You can sleep on it and re watch the video and see how you feel about it. Post it only if you feel comfortable/want to. But I'm glad you have that position, I think it's good to have physical jobs. Definitely builds up strength/fitness.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I think I am just going to share them, ugly or not











Please no comments on the other rider, just the gal in the salmon breeches


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

Overall I think you're too hard on yourself. There are quite a few really nice, lovely moments. Sky's canter towards the end of the video looked really good, it's the most open and over his back I think I've seen him at the canter. That's good and his trot following the canter was quite nice.


----------



## frlsgirl

I love how at 14:36 in the second video, you are preparing him for the transition with lots of half halts and he's really thinking and listening to you. When I try to put Ana together like that she goes "Oh God, what does she want now?!?" lol.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Unedited... you can hear me rambling to Sky about how he feels different and how it freaked me out.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Okay so we definitely have a few moments of through! I definitely don't hear my ramblings though, which I'm glad because I thought I was being so loud. I kept asking him over and over if he was okay and we could ride inside because of the dust but he seemed happy enough. 

Also I know he gets low in the canter. He braces hard core so I tried to halfhalt on the outside rein and push with my legs but then he kind of just.... dumps on the reins? There are a few moments when he's back and light and not BTW or breaking incorrectly at the poll but yeah... I don't know. Tips appreciated

I thought he did great though. And I didn't look as horrible today, though from this angle you can see how loose my legs are and how often they aren't on his sides lol.



frlsgirl said:


> I love how at 14:36 in the second video, you are preparing him for the transition with lots of half halts and he's really thinking and listening to you. When I try to put Ana together like that she goes "Oh God, what does she want now?!?" lol.


Aha! You saw, lol... yes itsy bitsy halfhalts through transitions else he just throws his head up and slams on his front end. Very ugly and not good for him either. I try to go the same coming down to trot but he takes charge most of the time and braces. My sassy boy.


----------



## tinyliny

I wouldn't worry too much. if you compared that ride to your old rides in the outdoor arena, you'd still see a huge improvment.
you are far less , in fact really not at all, confrontational with him. it's just so much more a picture of him trying to be with you , and you with him. the 'trying ' was a bit more forced this time, but still far , far less than before.

he seems to be sucking back a bit, and stiff when he does canter. it seems maybe his back is a bit stiff, and you could consider getting up off his back and letting him canter out in two point a bit. then doing some small bendy walk serpentines. but, when he starts to get stiff and to suck himself inward, kind of get short in his neck and body, work LESS with the rein and just do more relaxed forward, but more of it. so, longer trots where you really get him to commit to forward on the straight away, with a loose rein.

perhaps it was hot that day?


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I think it is due to the sunburn, the stiffness in his back :/


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

I'll respond in full tomorrow. 

But one things to really pay attention to is geometry on your circles will REALLY help you to control the rhythm and the balance which will help him be more through and confident in the canter. And also playing with various circle sizes and shapes helps a lot with getting more bend. Serpentines, figures of 8, all good stuff for help with bend, balance, and organization-timing of half halts. 

Another thing that may help is shortening your stirrups a hole and allowing your hips to move. ATM it doesn't look like an easy canter to stay with but supple hips help and allowing your hips to move but when you half halt your core stays firm and he listens. 

Overall you guys have improved a lot. The right canter and trot work looked really good, a lot more in unison and I think with the canter a lot of the going behind and things is just him learning to carry himself and gaining strength, coordination and learning to carry himself that way. It takes time. But lots of improvement, you guys seem to be working together much more in unison and as a team. It's pleasant to see.

With the trot work when he does get behind or suck back keep your rein but send him forward. Think you're always sending to the bit. You don't want to release or give to much because he needs something consistent to work into so he has a place to be when he is in balance. 

Going left pay attention to the right shoulder and move his shoulder in, counter bend can help because part of why the canter is more scrambily is because his shoulder is falling out of alignment with the rest of his body so he can't organize as well. Sometimes what I do is counter bend until I feel their shoulder come in line with their body then I add my inside leg to get the inside bend, pet with the inside rein so the connection is truly between my inside leg and outside rein but then if the jaw locks or they stiffen I might take the inside rein for 3 seconds and release, take 3 seonds and release until I feel the jaw soften, then pet with inside rein or if the shoulder falls out which is may not long after going back to true bend, I go back into counter bend, bring the shoulders in and do it again. It's bringing his shoulders around left that will unlock him the most. 

And when you go to walk for the first few strides, keep him in a frame and give him the rein as you choose, not when he pulls them through your hands. If he throw his head up side down or tries to pull you out, stay firm in your core so he can't pull you out and send him forward. It doesn't have to be pretty but just so he doesn't think I walk and I pull the reins out of my mom's hands. 

In walk you can also play with gathering him up and riding him to your hands in figures, then letting him back out and gather back up like an accordion and focusing on having him supple as you gather. I do laterals as I gather, so I can have both reins in one hand and the horse keep working to the bit. I also send them forward to the contact when I'm riding, so it's always a reaching concept. The walk is the hardest gait to ride well. 

I hope he heals from his sunburn soon, poor guy :-(


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Alright everyone, here come pictures and stories!

So my handsome boy is finally at a good weight though his ribs can be seen they cannot easily be felt










I'm trying to be okay with it, his topline has made huge strides. He actually has MORE muscling on the right wither (used to be atrophied) than the left wither... so I'm not sure if it's a saddle issue, padding issue, or he's just happier lifting the one side more than the other? Who knows.

Also my dog was taking a dump, that's his "it's POTTY TIME" face. He's so precious.

So the past couple weeks it's been very hot and Sky has had on and off back soreness but not by his wither which would indicate saddle fit of the gullet. I thought it was my saddle bridging so I tried riding without my thinline pad which is the most recent video. Well, I also noticed how pink his skin was in photos I took recently. He's tall so it's hard for me to see his pink skin from ground level but when I took recent topline photos there I saw the sunburn. And it's all over his back.


























So needless to say I had to make a decision despite the heat I'd be getting from various people. So on his sunsheet went:










So I love Sky's flymask and so does he. It's great quality, stays on (unless naughty playful horses pull it off) and offers great nose protection. Here he is enjoying breakfast with it on:



















The white is the zinc oxide (diaper rash cream) on the pink bits of his nose, leftover from night time turnout.

And at night he has it taken off and soothing Egyss spray then more sunscreen (mist type) is applied to his back. Then while he's eating his breakfast or dinner, he gets his feet picked out and NoThrush put on. His frogs are rock hard but I do not want them reverting again! He also gets fly sprayed and SWAT is applied to help ward off last-dusk flies.

This was this morning, after getting his fly armor on 

http://vid410.photobucket.com/albums/pp188/mskylu15/video-1465389288_zpsixgafizi.mp4

He's been struggling with barging through since he was turned out with only one herd. I worked on it, tirelessly... and lately he's just so happy to be around me. I've always fed him, so it's not that... Now, he has two separate herds and couldn't be happier! Before this clip I opened the gate wide open (it's like a little wooden dutch door style) and he didn't even flinch. He waited for ME to go in first and stayed "with" me the whole time. The fuzzies of pride for Sky 

 No galloping madly
*http://tinyurl.com/z2glgdd 
* 

And here is a still (why does it look like I'm wearing a cape?) of a through Sky at the canter, without insane tension though we are doing good:


----------



## gunslinger

Love the fly mask....what brand is it and where can I get one? TSC carry those?

Also....TSC carries a saddle snack 18 pound bag of apple treats.....they used to have the same thing in peppermint treats.....

These are getting hard to get around here.....peppermint saddle snack been discontinued? I have to make several trips just to find the apple....but Miss Lacy loves them...

Sky looks great.....good job!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Sky is so pretty ! Hope he heals fast


----------



## frlsgirl

He looks like a warrior horse with all his gear on; poor dude! I guess that's the downside to being a fair skinned horse.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

gunslinger said:


> Love the fly mask....what brand is it and where can I get one? TSC carry those?
> 
> Also....TSC carries a saddle snack 18 pound bag of apple treats.....they used to have the same thing in peppermint treats.....
> 
> These are getting hard to get around here.....peppermint saddle snack been discontinued? I have to make several trips just to find the apple....but Miss Lacy loves them...
> 
> Sky looks great.....good job!


Noble Outfitters and it's the Guardsman fly mask, the nose is detachable and it's so nice. I joke that when the flymask is in my car on its way to be cleaned or from being cleaned (I machine wash with sensitive soap, rinse twice, and air/hang dry) that Sky is with me because it keeps the shape of the head which freaks me out sometimes lol! You'll see if you get one haha!

You can buy them from Jeffers or Smartpak but the gold one is never warm and we've had 90+ degree days here. The other color, though cool looking, is black which may get hot. I'm not sure!

His sheet is the sunguard sun sheet which also has mesh to ward off flies. He's so happy to wear it. I can throw it on him and he doesn't care lol.

Yeah, the vendor may be discontinuing the size or something. It happens so often but we usually don't notice unless we religiously use that product. I don't buy treats from TS unless I'm desperate. I order mine from smartpak which have less sugar in them since Sky is on full grass now I don't want him foundering on me.

Thank you!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

So today was interesting. First I start the day off a little late (30 minutes, makes a huge difference) Apparently all night my phone was plugged in to nothing, so it had barely any charge. Then somehow I misplaced all 4 of my chargers so it was low... and about 3pm dead the rest of the day. 

And then our bathroom sink clogged... sometime between last night and that afternoon so I called the facilities team to check it out. Then my building smelled of sewage.

Lovely.

So I get to my first job and amidst all the stuff my boss bought us lunch, and it made me so sick. I was soooo sick. And then I spend a LOT of money on things for the dogs and a crock pot for me so I stop eating junk.

But let's rewind to this morning, when my horse was an angel and his pasture-mates were frantically trying to get into the barn. It wasn't even that hot, nor were there a lot of flies but for some reason they were itching to come in. Which made getting Sky out a challenge. But I managed! And as I'm driving back, I get THE sweetest text from BB. She basically offers to feed Sky tonight if I bring in her herd at 2. Sky can get some down time in his stall with the fan. I say sure......

Well turns out I work at 2 today. I thought it was 3. So where was I? Wrangling 4 horses in 90+ degree weather. I had 3 missed calls and 4 texts. "Maggie you were supposed to be here at 2pm" "You need to set an alert on your phone so you are a better team member" ........ gah

So I frantically drive to work and the regional manager (who is sexist, thinks we are beneath him, and impractical) is there.Yay. He doesn;t eve offer eye contact just plays with his phone the whole time. 

Oh well, not my loss.

Then I buy Sky goodies (fly spray) and the dogs some mini Smartbones, get through my day, and am now curled up in bed with Lucas on my chest and Dodo on the floor while my phone is charging. They love the little bones. Hold them with their ginormous paws, it is a hoot lol


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Wow what a day Sky lol!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Rainaisabelle said:


> Wow what a day Sky lol!


Yes it was madness!

Today though, so far I am much more organized except for sleeping in 2 extra hours (wanted to be up by 5am but ended up 7am lol) but I was still like clock work. 

Got to the barn, got everything ready in less than 5 minutes, grabbed Sky and hosed him down and scrubbed his legs and topline (gently) with soap... hosed him down. All while he was eating. He finished as he was towel dried and then I gently lathered up his face, sprayed his face with the hose (he was NOT happy but he put up with it), gave him lots of kisses on his clean pink nose, and then applied desitin to his nose. Then I sprayed him down with the botanical soothing spray and then the flyspray, both have sunscreen. He was wet so I didn't want to put his fly armor on in case it caused molding so he's naked today.

I lead him out to the pasture, he didn't even try to run away! I put his mask on, picked ALL four feet and applied no-thrush, and then gave him lots of pats, rubs, and kisses (not on his nose since it was all creamed up) and I said bye and we both walked away in opposite directions. He really is settling down and I love it. I think part of it was the Boost but also having only one herd because he was buddy sour with them.

Now, he isn't. He;'s more connected with the new herd because they are in awe of him. They don't chase him away like that one jerk horse, who apparently is now trying to bond with my boy but Sky has zero interest lol.

~~

The puppy boys are being really good too. We practiced a long stay without a leash and they were so goofy. Looking all over the place, even at squirrels, but not moving a muscle until I asked them to come.










Now I'm at work, eating my lunch (pork chops with white velvetta cheese shells) and doing a little desk jockey-ing


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

I'm sorry about how yesterday went. But I'm glad you got to finish it with the puppies and you all had a lovely nap and sleep time. Very important to have quality animal time! But your regional manager sounds like a real treat. Self important and demeaning, so fun!

I'm glad you got to sleep in (Even if it wasn't what you wanted) sleep is good and your body will get it one way or another. 

I'm glad Sky got a bath and some sunscreen in his luxury bath. I hope that helps him. And I'm glad he has better pasture mates and is happier with them vs being bullied.

But glad the pups are well and were mindful today!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I will be less active on the forum for awhile.

If I am on, I'll be here only.


----------



## elle1959

Skyseternalangel said:


> I will be less active on the forum for awhile.
> 
> If I am on, I'll be here only.


Sorry to hear that. Glad you'll be updating here, though. I am all set to catch up on your journal this morning.


----------



## Tazzie

Please don't leave totally... I do enjoy reading how you guys progress, even if I don't comment often.


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

Skyseternalangel said:


> I will be less active on the forum for awhile.
> 
> If I am on, I'll be here only.


I hope things get better for you. I'm so sorry with everything you're going through. It gets so overwhelming sometimes . But I hope it all works out for the best!


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Skyseternalangel said:


> I will be less active on the forum for awhile.
> 
> If I am on, I'll be here only.



I'll honestly miss you :/ if you need anything or someone to talk to I'm here for you..


----------



## Skyseternalangel

*Now on with the sporadic responding.*



DanteDressageNerd said:


> I'm sorry about how yesterday went. But I'm glad you got to finish it with the puppies and you all had a lovely nap and sleep time. Very important to have quality animal time! But your regional manager sounds like a real treat. Self important and demeaning, so fun!
> 
> I'm glad you got to sleep in (Even if it wasn't what you wanted) sleep is good and your body will get it one way or another.
> 
> I'm glad Sky got a bath and some sunscreen in his luxury bath. I hope that helps him. And I'm glad he has better pasture mates and is happier with them vs being bullied.
> 
> But glad the pups are well and were mindful today!


Yes you are so right about sleep. My body doesn't allow me to hear the alarm anymore unless I am well rested. It has created issues but also addressed the fact that I need to take care of myself. Trying to fit every topping on this icecream sundae of my life is not working out at all. So I'm picking and choosing. I don't have the energy nor the creative spark to make pretty journals anymore. 

Thank you, I am glad that I have just enough self respect to not allow his ridiculous comments to get to me. He basically told me vet school was a waste of time and money. Says the regional manager who spends most of his day playing on his phone haha... ha

I hope you are well Cassie. I'm working on getting another phone soon



elle1959 said:


> Sorry to hear that. Glad you'll be updating here, though. I am all set to catch up on your journal this morning.


I hope you enjoy it. Back then I had no jobs draining me of energy so they were much more descriptive posts. Now, not so much



Tazzie said:


> Please don't leave totally... I do enjoy reading how you guys progress, even if I don't comment often.


I appreciate you caring of our progress (and hiccups haha) 



Rainaisabelle said:


> I'll honestly miss you :/ if you need anything or someone to talk to I'm here for you..


Thank you Raina, I am such an emotional roller coaster without the pep needed to take control. 

~~

My lame addition for today is I rode Sky at 11:30pm last night. I wanted to see what he'd do with raised poles (cavaletti) and how well the saddle fit with the thinline. So I only rode with the thinline no pad underneath. Saddle never shifted, and he had round moments and even sweat. But with a pad, it's not the case. Maybe the pad is too thick?

I should also mention I've worked 38 hrs at TS and 18 hrs at school. 56 hours combined in one week.

IN ONE WEEK.

On day 6 of TS, I get Tueday-Friday off and open saturday. I'm so tired


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

You really should take care of yourself. I know it's hard with as much work as you have to do and as much as you have going on but sleep is a small-time consuming way that really helps (and hydration ). You can't do it all, you can for a while but eventually it breaks you down and wears you out. It's why I quit being a working student after 2yrs and decided I didn't want to be a professional rider or trainer. It takes SO much out of you to give your all and never have time to take a breath. And never having enough money to make ends meet and constantly being stressed over payments and bills I couldn't afford to pay but it gets better. I'm convinced the more you struggle early on, the better it will be down the road. 

And that is a good idea. You have to make priorities and budgets your time accordingly. Isnt' adulting fun? 

:lol: isn't that manager ironic? I guess it's the smile and nod and think the well at least in a few years I'll be making my dreams while you're still sat there playing on your phone belittling workers. He sounds like one of those "if you don't try, you can't fail" types.

And that's good, though I'm sorry you have to come up with the money for a new phone :-( unfortunately they wear out pretty fast. Maybe read reviews to make a choice on which one you want next? 


But I hope things start going better for you. And I'm doing better. It always gets better, we might have more put on us but we learn to handle it better.


----------



## Tazzie

It's the hiccups that send us forward :wink: I love watching riders progress with their horse, even if it's just reading what they write.

And I don't need fancy journal entries to read :lol: I'll be able to celebrate your successes with short entries too :lol: and could be the pad is too thick :/


----------



## frlsgirl

Please don't leave @Skyseternalangel; I always read your journal and watch at least part of your videos; even if I don't always comment; it's good to know that there are other ammies out there going through the same ups and downs and we can celebrate together and cyper-hug-it-out when things don't go well.

:hug:


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Make sure you look after yourself!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Short little tidbit:

Parents came to visit. They're spoiling me like crazy. Bought me THREE things of perfume-free laundry soap on sale for 1.99 at walgreens. The dumb pre-measured packets I bought last month don't work and have ruined many of my Tshirts. I wanted one but they gave me this look of "girl, no" and grabbed two more from the shelf. That gave me super warm fuzzies.

They also bought me lunch and dinner. We went to taco bell as that agrees with everyone's diet and literally they did not get up at all. I was in charge of grabbing drinks, picking up food, fetching napkins, and then apparently we can't eat tacos without sauce... so that was weird lol! My parents are goofy. Dinner was at Red Lobster because mom wanted fish. She gets what she wants, but I was excited since I have never been to a Red Lobster before and tried all sorts of new things.

Tomorrow they are taking me to get my hair done (I haven't had anyone touch it since last winter so December 2014..) and get new passport photos and possibly driver's license since mine is out of state currently. Then they're buying me groceries and want to watch me ride Sky. They saw him tonight. It was so cute how much they loved on him while he was munching away on grass. 

And they also found out through my dbag brother about Lucas. He robbed me of the chance to tell them myself, in my own truthfully honest yet humorous way. I wanted to get them a dog frame that said "Grand Dog" with his picture in it and explain how he helps with my loneliness, depression, and makes me feel safe. Instead I had to defend myself multiple times and deal with teeth-clenching angry parents. 

He's such a jerk.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Well, it's good that for the most part they were happy sucks about your brother telling hem !


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I am so exhausted, and my parents leave tomorrow at 5am. I get to wake up at 4:00am and drive them to the airport at 4:30am and the plane physically takes off around 6am. Then feeding Sky before 7am, and then work from 8am until 2pm.

And tomorrow is a riding day.

Guess who is getting stupid-drunk tomorrow after all my chores?

This girl.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Be safe !


----------



## Wallaby

Rainaisabelle said:


> Be safe !


This! 

You've had quite the week! Hopefully Sky will be on his best behavior.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I didn't drink, too risky with how my day turned out today.

Had to wake up at 4am and take parents to airport, then Sky, then work until 2pm. Then I was a zombie, so I crawled into bed and finally fed Sky in the evening when the sun went down. A couple of days ago, he bolted out of his stall in a cloud of buddy-sourness and managed to scrape his side so he has been getting bute and I put triple a on it twice a day.

I could ride, but I am feeling way too tired so he's having a few days off.


----------



## Wallaby

Aww! I hope his scrape heals quickly! Hazel did a similar thing to herself the other day - no blood or anything for her, just a weird hairless spot...


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

I'm really glad to hear you've had what sounds like a really good time with your parents, even if your brother was a jerk about spoiling you grand dog surprise. Especially because your parents had such a negative reaction to the surprise. But I'm glad they interacted well with Sky and enjoyed him with you. And the spoiling is not a bad thing! That sounds really good!!

:lol: I'm surprised you hadn't tried Red Lobster before. The biscuits are amazing!! Did you like it? 

But I am glad to hear you didn't drink. I'm not a much of a drinker, except when I have intense studying the only thing that completely locks my brain on target but I'm glad you didn't drink and had what sounds like an exhausting day. The heat just wipes everyone out!!

Though shame about Sky getting upset about being away from his friends and hurting himself, at least it's something he should heal from soon!!


----------



## frlsgirl

Skyseternalangel said:


> A couple of days ago, he bolted out of his stall in a cloud of buddy-sourness


:rofl: trying not to laugh; you are a really great writer! Maybe his dramatic exit was worth the scrape. Horses are so entertaining.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

frlsgirl said:


> :rofl: trying not to laugh; you are a really great writer! Maybe his dramatic exit was worth the scrape. Horses are so entertaining.


Well he tried to escape again today so he got a whap for that one and chased into the corner of the stall. He's otherwise a doll, so I am at an impasse on how to fix it.

I rode Sky yesterday and he was amazing. Here are videos from the ride before (morning whilst parents visited but didn't come out) and last ride






*



*


----------



## frlsgirl

I sure do love his lofty trot. It's been too hot here in Oklahoma to do much riding; is it not miserably hot in MO?


----------



## Skyseternalangel

frlsgirl said:


> I sure do love his lofty trot. It's been too hot here in Oklahoma to do much riding; is it not miserably hot in MO?


Most definitely hot as sin. Upper 90s with 80%+ humidity. 

It's not really lofty feeling like you'd expect.. it's more like a rubber-band cradle or a jetski riding the waves


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I love how his tail flows out behind him it's so cute ! 

As usual it was beautiful


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Sky did a great job... I need to work on my cues and core strength


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I wanted to ride today, I was tacking him up... and then the feeling left me and I untacked him and put him away.

The saddle not fitting just right and these negative thoughts piling up... I couldn't ride him today. It just wasn't going to be fair to him.

I don't know what's wrong with me but I am going to work on having a saddle fitter come out and see what we can do.

My barn buddies are offering to let me trial their saddles when she comes out, but we'll see how that goes.

Also today was pay day and I was shorted a lot of money. So I'm not feeling so great because of it


----------



## gunslinger

Shorted on you pay? Did you call the payroll dept. and find out why?

There's a better day coming.....hope you get felling better soon!


----------



## frlsgirl

Hang in there; and good for you for doing right by Sky; you are so mature for your age! I would have been like "No d&*$ it! You are going to ride today even if it kills you!"


----------



## Skyseternalangel

gunslinger said:


> Shorted on you pay? Did you call the payroll dept. and find out why?
> 
> There's a better day coming.....hope you get felling better soon!


No I haven't yet but it's about $200 short. I was planning to pay off more debt, buy some nice hay, and something else that I cannot think of currently but it involved Sky.



frlsgirl said:


> Hang in there; and good for you for doing right by Sky; you are so mature for your age! I would have been like "No d&*$ it! You are going to ride today even if it kills you!"


Thank you, yeah BB looked at me like I was nuts and said "you can use my saddle if you want" but this goes far beyond saddle fit issues and I couldn't subject Sky to whatever I'm going through.

He enjoyed being groomed to perfection though. He's STILL shedding, and it's 95+ out with high humidity. Yesterday it was 100 even.


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

It makes sense. If you're not in the right state of mind, sometimes it's better not to ride and if you know there is a saddle fit issue. It's hard to push through when you feel they can't do their best but are trying.

If you need reference to a good saddle fitter, I know a good one who is pretty affordable, is well qualified and does a good job. She's excellent to work with.

Another thing to consider in the riding, is make your correction, send forward give both reins a little for him to take it down and stretch into, though it may be hard if the saddle is bridging or pinching him somewhere. Good news is he has a fairly flat-longer back so there are TONS of possible saddle options for you both!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

So we tried something different. I laughed 87% of the time. 






(I know I suck, but he wasn't in pain)


----------



## Skyseternalangel

So yesterday afternoon was a blast. I got to the barn and bathed Sky as he had a lot of gunk on him attracting the flies... then I sprayed him with sunscreen, flyspray, and Eqyss rehydrating spray. We hand-grazed and then I hopped on him for a bareback ride!

I didn't even hesitate to jump on him (via mounting block) and Sky stood nice and still but man.... he was spicey!

It was too nice of a day to be inside, and the outdoor was full of jumps again so I decided we'd ride in the front little field (that was featured in my first bareback video), also full of jumps but had small hills and more free space.

Oh my word, it was so much fun. He was soooooo spooky and forward and refused to relax into the contact. So we did a lot of transitions, really to test the half-halt and he was not complying. Then he did an impromptu trot DOWN a small hill. I didn't lodge out of place but I thought I was going to die lol! Then I prepared him and did some spurts of trot and then lots of walk-trot-walk transitions. At first, he refused to listen to my outside rein..... so it got very intense and at one point I had to one rein stop whilst holding rein. Then it got softer, and soon I could just close my fingers. He was just too excited and on edge.

But the whole time I was riding, I had both dogs loose. They were exceptional. Stayed right with us, ran around like crazy but also heeled nicely. So they earned a trip to the nom nom store where we got SOOOO many treats. 

Then I got a new phone and plan with a different phone company. I am hoping this company is the key and I don't have any other issues from now on....

Hope you all are doing well! No pictures or video this time.


----------



## tinyliny

i had a good ride today, too, though with a saddle under my butt the whole time. at one point , we came to a really steep hill, and I bailed part way down, turned around and went back up to find an easier way down. I feel so heavy on X when we are doing steep hills, and have a mortal fear of him falling . otherwise, just a really good ride. such a good feeling.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

So Sky has transformed into a hunk a hunk! No good body pics, sorry but...


----------



## tinyliny

this is a great photo~! you look like you are twins, from different mothers!


----------



## evilamc

If I were to make a brown spot on Sona's chest she would be Sky's twin in puppy form


----------



## gunslinger

Sky looks really good, that's so nice to see.....you look happy too!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

*So a lot has happened...*

First Sky is badly lame, and it is my fault.

Since our last bareback ride, I did some trimming of his hooves. His backs are near-perfect. The fronts, however, have regressed badly and because of it he is so tenderfooted on ANY footing. I wasn't a butcher by any means, but he lost the concavity he was developing with proper trimming... and became flat footed. Paired with a VERY long toe and VERY long heels, became super sensitive when I rasped those structures. So I've been putting keratex each day, twice a day... as well as nothrush and he's getting better but still very stiff. So trying to figure out either hoof boots or hoof-casting so that he can be protected whilst his hoof literally grows :/ I feel awful. But he's in good spirits. Also his new flyspray came, wow it is so potent. Burns my lungs, so I may start wearing a ventilator whilst dispensing it all over him... but seems to work well!

Second, I met a guy and we've been on two dates. He is a customer at my work, kind of a regular, but it had been awhile since I had seen him. He was my first customer that I had "handled" on my own at TS, and for some reason I would remember little things like what he bought or what he had told me. And apparently he liked that enough to give me his number, which completely caught me off guard but also absolutely made my day. So I was giddy about it all day, which happened to be a loooong day that ended around 11pm so I made a note to text him the next morning. I mean, why not? He didn't give me creeper vibes, so that was a plus. Well long story short, our first date changed from dinner (blehh) to a walk in the park with my dog (<3) . Then our second date was in a different park with his dog! Well I hadn't eaten all day so he treated me to order-in pizza and we bonded further by snuggling and watching a car series on Netflix. We talked for hours... I went home around 2am or 3am.

Third, happily living with 6 dogs and my client "S"
It was a huge change but we're both so happy because of it. I've been caring for the woof-woofs and she's been able to sleep in and not cater to them and focus more on her own health! So that makes me happy! She's also been very supportive and gives me space when I need it, doesn't push me around like some have in the past when I get into these weird spaces of sadness. I feel good and she's familiar with people at my work so we share experiences. 

Fourth, I can't shake this overwhelming happiness
Just it's been a long time since I have felt sincerely happy. Snuggling does wonders, as does leaving jobs that were a source of stress

Fifth, my family has now moved to the Caribbean instead of the snowy tundra. Enough said, they want me to visit. I'm not sure yet..


----------



## NavigatorsMom

Sorry to hear about Sky!  Glad other things in your life seem to be going very well though!


----------



## Tazzie

Poor Sky  but I know you'll get him fixed up!! And I am SO glad to hear everything else has been going well!! I'm sincerely glad to hear that!


----------



## gunslinger

Skyseternalangel said:


> Fourth, I can't shake this overwhelming happiness
> Just it's been a long time since I have felt sincerely happy. Snuggling does wonders, as does leaving jobs that were a source of stress
> 
> Fifth, my family has now moved to the Caribbean instead of the snowy tundra. Enough said, they want me to visit. I'm not sure yet..


My, my, how quickly the worm turns....that didn't take long either....just a week or so ago you were miserable....

I'm so glad you've found some joy!

As far a your parents go, have them send you a ticket...I'll take your place! 

Seriously, duty to god, duty to country, duty to family.....so go visit, just wait till the middle of January of February......when it's miserably cold up here!

Oh yea, hope sky's feet feel better soon..


----------



## Skyseternalangel

gunslinger said:


> My, my, how quickly the worm turns....that didn't take long either....just a week or so ago you were miserable....
> 
> I'm so glad you've found some joy!


I'm a twenty-something, we have a lot going on all at once. 

But I'm learning to find small slivers of good in every chaotic mess. It's all about perspective, and truly believing in the outcome instead of talking about how it means ____ but feeling something else entirely.

It took a LOT for me to snap out of my angry sad funk. My life is still chaotic, still not great, but I'm appreciating it more now. Which feels so much nicer than yearning for something to give and constantly running into disappointment.

~~

On the Sky front, some jerk horse beat the snot out of him. In the face, clipped near his eye, on his barrel, on his hind end, his legs even. He's so lame he looks like he's a washing machine or a puppet with 4 sets of strings: two in front, two in back... not in sync at all.

I'm livid.

But he seems happy regardless, though his turnout situation during the day will be changing. Either in his stall all the time or in a field by himself, which I'm not sure about. He won't see horses all the time so he might not be into that.

So I haven't ridden in a month, having crazy withdrawls but shocking enough I am not going crazy with anxious feelings. Just more concerned for my horse's safety above all else.

His (ugly) hoof boots should be here thursday night... also picking up some hay bales to have on hand.... and working on going through all of his junk so I can pare down on just the essentials.

I did just order a LOT of stuff tonight though, including two bottles of durasole. 

But I have all my bills paid off, aside from credit cards (two) which I'm working on slowly. School starts in 3ish weeks? It's going to get CRAZY.


----------



## gunslinger

God, grant me the serenity to accept the things I cannot change, the courage to change the things I can, and the wisdom to know the difference. 

Attitude is everything. I think to much....maybe you do too?

After all, I can't figure out what causes me the most problems......trying to remember the things I forget.....or, trying to forget the things I remember.....

Oh young lady.....rejoice in thy youth!

Sorry about Sky....I didn't ride saturday....and I'm already having withdrawals...so I can relate to that....

I have five days off labor day weekend and a cabin booked at Big South Fork....I need my horse in shape!


----------



## frlsgirl

Wow Sky! Hope things settle down for you. I was in quite a funk when Ana went lame a couple of months ago and thought I was going to lose my mind with all the treatments and money we had to throw at her to fix it. Horse ownership is just a giant crapshoot. I know that's not what you wanted to hear, lol. Chin up, upwards and forwards!


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

I'm so sorry to read you've had such a rough go of it the last few weeks and that Sky is in a rough spot. I hope things start to move on the up for you and Sky.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Hoof boots arrived yesterday and he's sound, and so pleased to be wearing them! He loves his new turnout situation as well.

But back pedaling a bit...

I have to send the boots back. They're too big width-wise and turn slightly. His toe can still be backed by a good bit so we're jumping down a size.

Well they don't have the gnarly red, they have purple (read: it's black...) so he's getting those in a size down. They're coming from Canada..


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I spoke to Maggie today and she asked me to let everyone know that unfortunately the house she was living in caught on fire and was burnt down. In midst of this tragedy Lucas and some of the other dogs living in the house tragically passed away. Maggie wants everyone to know she is okay and safe please offer your prayers and love.


----------



## Tazzie

You have all my prayers and love Maggie. I am so, so very sorry for your loss  if there is ANYTHING I can do for you, please let me know


----------



## carshon

My prayers are with you Maggie - so sorry for your loss.


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

I'm so incredibly sorry. I'm not sure there are words to convey much of anything meaningful but prayers and care are definitely there.

I'm so sorry about Lucas and all the other animals. I'm sorry but glad to hear you're okay. I'm also here if you need anyone to talk to.


----------



## frlsgirl

Oh my goodness, so sorry to read about this. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Thank you @Rainaisabelle. I couldn't get on hf with my phone.

I've lost everything Monday August 1st 2016 at 9 or so am. Laptop, clothes, bathing stuff, contacts, glasses, pillow, shoes, work stuff, barn stuff, pads, breeches...

But I've also lost Lucas. And that kills me. 

We also lost his best friend, Captain. The dog I've been watching for my friend this summer. We lost 3 of the 4 dogs that I puppysat. We lost 5 of our 6 dogs.

My friend came home from her trip yesterday. She doesn't blame me but I hate that they weren't with me at the barn that morning. It had been storming so I felt it was better they were safe in their crates at home. I was so wrong and that kills me.

School starts August 22nd so until then I'm couch hopping. Sleeping is hard. Every second of any chance he got Lucas would be snuggling with me. And he's gone. Being in my car sucks. Eating sucks. Seeing people sucks. Waking past handicapped doors sucks. He used to press the buttons with his nose or paws if it was too high so he could help me when my hands were full. 

My friend called all his vets for me. I couldn't. I have no phone so his bank account is still open. I can't go to the bank because they'll ask about him. They used to give him so many treats when we came by. My other friend called the pet store where I ordered his food and told them. They knew us by name and would give us special discounts and spoil him like crazy.

I am getting my car detailed and throwing everything inside out. Getting my window fixed and possibly getting rid of that car. Not sure yet but life is too short to have a big empty ****ty car.

Sky's new boots are in route. His shampoo was delivered to the remains of the burnt house so i stopped by today and visited his grave. The firefighters buried all 5 dogs together in a 4sqft lot. It's awful and lumpy but I can't do much.

Google dodd rd fire Missouri if you want to see the photos of the house burning. It was horrific. I was at the barn when it started and took too long to get home because the horses wouldn't come in. When I got back before noon there was so much smoke. So many emergency vehicles. So many people staring and standing around. Jokes about no more bills or whatever and I couldnt breathe.I just screamed and cried and left.

I was supposed to pick them up and meet my friend at the big dog park where we had been working towards having them off leash. There's a big lake that they would have loved to swim in. I had a squeaky ball ready to go in my car. Instead they were alone in their crates waiting for me to come home. It's hard to deal with. I just cry and cry. I can't sleep so I'm up and then black out from crying. I snack here and there but my appetite is ****ty.

There's nothing I can do but be sad. Cap's mom is driving down to see me tomorrow. I saw my roomie today and we talked. It helped. We're just all suffering


----------



## QHriderKE

Girl, I've been worried about you ever since your post on Facebook. 

I want you to know that there are people all around you to support you, give you hugs, and talk with you as much as you ever need. Lots of us are only a facebook message away, at any hour of the day/night.

I'm so terribly sorry for your loss, it's truly horrific, and I can't even begin to imagine what you are going through. 
Sweetie, you can't blame yourself for what happened. After awful events, everyone always goes through "if I had just done _this_ everything would be fine", but the truth is, you didn't know. You had no control over the situation, no one thinks it's your fault, and things will get better. 

I'm so glad to see that you are okay for the most part, go hug your horse, and have a good cry with him, horses are the best therapists, and don't judge you for ugly crying. 

Chin up girl, you'll be alright, even though it doesn't seem like it, but you will get through this. 

Sending hugs!


----------



## Wallaby

So so sorry for your loss. What a shock.  That's absolutely awful!


----------



## frlsgirl

This is horrible; again, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Finished with Sky at 7 this morning. he got his soles covered in durasole which I suck at putting on. (someone help?) He got curried and brushed and sprayed down with sunscreen and ecovet flyspray was finely misted in large areas instead of being doused. I collected some fresh poop to take for egg analysis. He's had loose stool for over 2 weeks now so I'm covering my bases.

I meet up with Captain's mom today.


----------



## frlsgirl

Skyseternalangel said:


> Finished with Sky at 7 this morning. he got his soles covered in durasole which I suck at putting on. (someone help?)


 Have you tried applying it with a toothbrush?


----------



## Skyseternalangel

frlsgirl said:


> Have you tried applying it with a toothbrush?


No I have the little paint brush from the other stuff I was using but the hoof is absorbing the liquid so fast that I can't spread it...


----------



## karliejaye

Oh my goodness, I am so incredibly sorry for your losses. What a sh*tty, sh*tty situation. What kind of barn/horse things did you lose? I have a lot of spare stuff and since I am selling my property and horses soon, can probably send a few things your way.


----------



## Prairie

I'm sorry for your loss and you are in my thoughts. Hugs!


----------



## NavigatorsMom

So, so sorry to hear about this. What an absolutely horrible thing. You are in my thoughts. There are many here who will listen if you need a kind ear.


----------



## Golden Horse

I can't imagine what you are going through right now, just can't. I know a lot of people have offered practical help, accept it, not a time to be proud, let people help you.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I'm the opposite of proud. I'm mortified of accepting help because I don't like taking advantage of kindness I don't think I deserve. 

But on another note

Mr. Sky wasn't lame today. He was so excited to show me... that he could gallop without hitching... Went through 15 minutes of walking warm-up then a brisk 5 minute big-boy trot. Well we then worked on yielding on the lunge so he could either be on a small or large circle and he decided it was time to gallop. He took it a step further by running away from me down the gravel drive to his stall where he expected cookies in celebration of how sound he is.

No, ponyman. Definitely no.

Got a hold of him and we worked on lots of sending exercises (change of direction on the lunge frequently 28th feel on the line and body language cues) and by the end he had light supple shoulders again. Which made us both happy.

Tomorrow I'm going to try him in his hoof boots, which I refer to as his sugar plums, for half the day on his private turnout. Well see how it goes!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I was pleased though that he didn't lose his sugar plums in any gait.


----------



## frlsgirl

Lol, that's a typical gelding for you "Look momma what I can do!"


----------



## tinyliny

Sky,

I am just now finding out about your horrible loss. my biggest, motheriest hugs to you. that's simply one of the worst things that can happen to a person, certainly one of my worst nightmares (house fire).

was the cause ever found?


----------



## Skyseternalangel

No everyone is completely stunned and baffled at how it could have started inside where there were no sources that would be able to initiate such a huge devastating fire


----------



## PoptartShop

:sad:I am so, so terribly sorry for your loss. ****BIG HUGS**** I can't even imagine what you are going through. That is so heartbreaking. I hope Sky continues to improve. We are all here for you.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Thank you Poptart

A lot of people from my barn have donated summer clothes to me. I'm beyond grateful. Just really blown away by the kindness of my barn family.

Sky is spending the day in his hoof boots. If he's okay then I may walk on his back later


----------



## PoptartShop

You are very welcome.
Aww, that is very kind of them. Barn family is really the best kind of family to have. They are always there especially in the rough times. And you have quite a support system here on the forum, we are here for you! <3


----------



## knightrider

So sorry to learn of your loss. ((((Hugs)))). I hope things are starting to come together.


----------



## waresbear

Oh Sky, I just read about the fire. *Hugs* You will get through this and be stronger, but in the meantime, chin up, fists up, get at it.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Thank you all. It's really hard to deal with. Yesterday was a bad day...

I finally got the OK to move back to campus, and got a 1/4 of the size room I was in before because I couldn't stand being in my old room. This room also has its own bathroom so that's nice (may be bigger than my room, jury is still deliberating). 

I also hopped on Sky bareback  He graced me with stretchy forward walk and surprised me with a few steps of trot that I ACTUALLY sat!!! We worked in his hoof boots for not even 15 minutes. Going to start slow


----------



## PoptartShop

Ah! Bareback riding is so fun. That is great! I always feel like my trots are so choppy when I'm bareback LOL


----------



## HeroAndGunner

I am so sorry for your losses. One of my biggest fears is just that.. losing my dogs in a fire. I don' think I could take it. I hope you stay strong through this. I know it seems impossible but it's something you need to do. When my brother died I just wanted to give up, finally years later I'm starting to feel a little bit like my old self but I'm indeed forever change. I'll be thinking of you and keeping you in my prayers. <3


----------



## Skyseternalangel

It's been three weeks, since Monday. People from my school kept asking about Lucas, when they'd be able to see him because they had missed him... when they could have their pup play with mine.

I couldn't take it. Every day I've cried and finally put something out there in public, not disclosing what happened but simply saying that he is gone.

Sky saw the vet today and she thinks he's fine and just needs shoes. I'm starting not to like her. I just apparently see things that she doesn't. Whatever.

School (obviously) started and I have 22 credits. Oops. Classes are going ok though. Pulling an allnighter already so that I can tend to Sky at 6am (in two hours) and get my homework done before collapsing for a hopefully short nap.

Still no phone.

Umm I also dropped off an adoption app for Hobbes???? Sunday??? I bought him a tiny kitten harness today too after squeezing the local cat expert for any and all knowledge on cats.

I just can't swing a fish tank like I wanted because of the lack of mobility of 29 gallons of water. My dorm needs life. I have plants and they're beautiful but I just... and he would be a good roommate.

Please don't think I'm replacing my Lucas. I'm not, at all. I just.... connected with a creature. I'll never get over how horrible he left this earth and how much he means to me even if he's gone. He was my heart and soul and reason to get up in the morning. Sky is too, but in a different way. Since Lucas passed, it's been really hard to go to the barn. I just get very sad when I realize I'm there without him. As much as I love Sky infinitely and love being around him and interacting with him... I just can't quite face the barn the same way.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Skyseternalangel said:


> It's been three weeks, since Monday. People from my school kept asking about Lucas, when they'd be able to see him because they had missed him... when they could have their pup play with mine.
> 
> I couldn't take it. Every day I've cried and finally put something out there in public, not disclosing what happened but simply saying that he is gone.
> 
> Sky saw the vet today and she thinks he's fine and just needs shoes. I'm starting not to like her. I just apparently see things that she doesn't. Whatever.
> 
> School (obviously) started and I have 22 credits. Oops. Classes are going ok though. Pulling an allnighter already so that I can tend to Sky at 6am (in two hours) and get my homework done before collapsing for a hopefully short nap.
> 
> Still no phone.
> 
> Umm I also dropped off an adoption app for Hobbes???? Sunday??? I bought him a tiny kitten harness today too after squeezing the local cat expert for any and all knowledge on cats.
> 
> I just can't swing a fish tank like I wanted because of the lack of mobility of 29 gallons of water. My dorm needs life. I have plants and they're beautiful but I just... and he would be a good roommate.
> 
> Please don't think I'm replacing my Lucas. I'm not, at all. I just.... connected with a creature. I'll never get over how horrible he left this earth and how much he means to me even if he's gone. He was my heart and soul and reason to get up in the morning. Sky is too, but in a different way. Since Lucas passed, it's been really hard to go to the barn. I just get very sad when I realize I'm there without him. As much as I love Sky infinitely and love being around him and interacting with him... I just can't quite face the barn the same way.


No one is going to blame you or think you're replacing Lucas because you're looking for companionship and if they do then they aren't your friends


----------



## PoptartShop

Skyseternalangel said:


> It's been three weeks, since Monday. People from my school kept asking about Lucas, when they'd be able to see him because they had missed him... when they could have their pup play with mine.
> 
> I couldn't take it. Every day I've cried and finally put something out there in public, not disclosing what happened but simply saying that he is gone.
> 
> Sky saw the vet today and she thinks he's fine and just needs shoes. I'm starting not to like her. I just apparently see things that she doesn't. Whatever.
> 
> School (obviously) started and I have 22 credits. Oops. Classes are going ok though. Pulling an allnighter already so that I can tend to Sky at 6am (in two hours) and get my homework done before collapsing for a hopefully short nap.
> 
> Still no phone.
> 
> Umm I also dropped off an adoption app for Hobbes???? Sunday??? I bought him a tiny kitten harness today too after squeezing the local cat expert for any and all knowledge on cats.
> 
> I just can't swing a fish tank like I wanted because of the lack of mobility of 29 gallons of water. My dorm needs life. I have plants and they're beautiful but I just... and he would be a good roommate.
> 
> Please don't think I'm replacing my Lucas. I'm not, at all. I just.... connected with a creature. I'll never get over how horrible he left this earth and how much he means to me even if he's gone. He was my heart and soul and reason to get up in the morning. Sky is too, but in a different way. Since Lucas passed, it's been really hard to go to the barn. I just get very sad when I realize I'm there without him. As much as I love Sky infinitely and love being around him and interacting with him... I just can't quite face the barn the same way.


Awww that is heartbreaking I'm sure. :sad: Lucas is definitely missed by everyone. No, no I do not think you're replacing Lucas. Pets can never be replaced. Lucas can't ever be replaced. It's good to have a connection with an animal, it actually can help you cope. I'm sure it is really hard to go to the barn & he's not there, it gives you such an empty feeling.


----------



## frlsgirl

@Skyseternalangel - I hope I'm not being too forward, but we have this sweet little girl that we are trying to place into a good home, and well, you came to mind:


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I can't I can't do a dog right now. I just miss Lucas so much


----------



## carshon

I try very hard not to tell a story after someone has told their own story but here goes. 

In March I lost my gelding- he was raised here at our home and we loved him to pieces. We found him dead of an aneurysm in his stall run. I have not cried that hard in more years than I can count. A month later I purchased another horse - she had the looks I loved and needed some riding- we rode and rode and I fell completely in love with her- looking forward to many years or riding time and just loves in the back yard- on Aug 13 we found her laying in the pasture with a broken leg - we had to let her go. I cried harder after losing Skye than I did after I lost Steve. My vet stood there and cried with my daughter and I - because he know just what my animals mean to me. 11 days after I lost Skye I purchased another horse. Tillie is getting used to the other horses and to me - I am trying very hard not to get too attached. But one thing I know about myself is that I MUST have a horse - not just to ride but to brush, smell and love. It is a part of who I am and who I will probably always be. I have a friend who is very upset with me for getting another horse so soon but this is who I am. 

I can't tell you that Tillie is my dream horse or that I still don't cry when I think about Steve and Skye - but when I went and looked at her I knew she needed me and I needed her. Grieving does not bring them back but loving another enriches our lives and theirs.

Miss Lucas and think of him but don't ever let is close your heart off.


----------



## frlsgirl

I loved reading this; thanks for sharing @carshon


----------



## gunslinger

Wow Sky....I don't know what to say.....

I guess it's the bitter things in life that make the sweet so fine....

I love Scarlett Ohara's last line from "Gone with the Wind"....."Oh well, tomorrow's another day".

It's okay to cry....been there too....

Hang in there....rest is good....try to get some sleep....

Focus on the many blessing you still have and try not to think to much about what you've lost.....

Full speed ahead....focus.....You've got this!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I had a really bad Thursday night, and scared a lot of people close to me. Friday my friend took me to PetSmart to see Hobbes. He wasn't there and the manager told me he was adopted by someone else and they just forgot to call me. 

I've been there every day from that first day but wasn't there that Thursday when he went home.

My friend saw how upset I was so she took me to the Humane Society to cuddle kittens. I ended up adopting two of them, one I wanted to prevent a different family from adopting because they were allowing their children to hold them by their necks (!!!) and I felt connected to her and the second one I adopted because she had scared-out-of-her-mind-bite issues and I was scared she was never going to find a home.

After 3 days of never meeting each other but being poorly introduced, they managed to eat out of the (tiny) feed bowl together. No hissing. They're just now playing nicely together and being more outgoing. The little tortie is Ivy, 4mo. Vivien is the 5mo and is very very scared of people to the point of lashing out. She's come a long way in two days. I'm able to pet her and she rubs against my leg and has learned to play. 

They are a blessing. They keep me company while I cry and try and deal with everything


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Sky was sound to walk on yesterday so I hopped on and rode him at the walk. It's been a long time since I have ridden. He's also getting shoes apparently. I'm just done.


----------



## gunslinger

A good long ride helps me clear my head.....

Don't think so much.

Rest your mind. Take a long walk.

Every things going to be okay. One day at a time.....right now, live for the moment. 

I know you work for TSC.....and back when things weren't going so well for me, one of my favorite cashiers reminded me of things....

I still have both my arms, and both my legs.....two good eyes and something to eat today. There's a lot of people who don't.

When times are rough, I think about how much worse off others are than me, and how blessed I am, just have another day and another chance.

So yes, tomorrow's another day and with it, new opportunity.


----------



## evilamc

Skyseternalangel said:


> Sky was sound to walk on yesterday so I hopped on and rode him at the walk. It's been a long time since I have ridden. He's also getting shoes apparently. I'm just done.


Didn't he rip off the shoes last time you put shoes on him? Hopefully he doesn't do that again!


----------



## frlsgirl

Welcome Ivy and Vivian!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I got a (new) phone yesterday!!! Now I actually can keep in touch with people! It also takes amazing photos


----------



## karliejaye

Oh those kittens are PRECIOUS!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

This just in, Sky is still super lame. I hate my vet. Getting a different vet out.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Oh no  seems to be the month for it honestly


----------



## Skyseternalangel

.......he's been lame for 3 months.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Skyseternalangel said:


> .......he's been lame for 3 months.


Yes I meant it's the month for super lame horses .


----------



## Skyseternalangel

My fabulous old farrier has agreed to work with Sky again!!!!!!!! Eeee I can't wait

When I moved barns, there was issues between me and my then BO. She dragged me through the equine-world mud, so it was hard to go anywhere or get anyone to help us out. But it's been two years since and I am building my rep again so I am more credible since I haven't had any downs since then.

I just guess I'm a lot of trouble. My friend says it is because I'm European that people take issue with me. Who knows

But she's either coming Thursday (I did rasp Sky's feet a day ago, so it may be too soon) but I'm taking photos and having her weigh in on if it's too soon to see him or if we should wait next trim cycle.


----------



## PoptartShop

That's good news!!!  People shouldn't hold grudges against anyone either. I think you're awesome!


----------



## frlsgirl

@Skyseternalangel - from one European to another: They are the crazy ones; we are perfectly normal  Seriously though; the equine world has some very opinionated people. I take the utilitarian approach - if 1 out of 20 doesn't like me; it's got to be their problem, not mine.

I hope you get Sky all fixed up. It's very stressful when your equine partner is laid up and you don't know what's wrong; I just went through all this with Ana and it was very taxing. 

Keep us posted.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

My previous (expensive) vet service came out and they found Sky to NOT have sore feet albeit one spot with a stone bruise, and to be POSITIVE on his stifles, with possible positivity on hocks and his SI joint.

Basically, I was right and was made to feel like I was paranoid and crazy for thinking hind-end lameness as well as cruel for having him barefoot.

Ugh.

So he got stifle injections, and we'll see how he is. He may need the other ones down the road just so that he is covered, because I'd rather him have a cushion of HA (the expensive $200 per vial stuff that mimics joint fluid, instead of the generic steroid) than be without and lead to more issues.

So he's on stall rest for a few days. I went to see him this morning at 5am and he was chipper and so happy to get more hay and a nice clean stall. Then I hand-walked him around the property, yes even over gravel, and he enjoyed that change a lot.

~~

Frsl, you're European? How so? I'm curious


----------



## Tazzie

Hopefully those injections do the trick! I'm glad your gut was proven CORRECT too! Glad he was in a good mood today


----------



## frlsgirl

Glad you are getting Sky's lameness issues figured out and that you are NOT crazy, lol; I've dealt with hind end lameness with Ana as well and it appears to be one of those grey areas where everyone first assumes that the owner must be a hypochondriac until a vet proves otherwise. 

I'm German; was born and raised in Germany to German parents and had no ties to Americans whatsoever until I met my first husband back in the 90s; he was originally from Salem/Oregon and after we got married, we moved to Salem at which time I got a green card. Fast forward 10 years, and I got divorced, moved to Colorado, then moved to Oklahoma, got remarried and became a naturalized citizen. I've been in the states for 22 years now; but Germany will always be my home. I don't go back as often now that both my parents are deceased; I would love to go back and do a riding clinic and visit my sister. Maybe next year.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Video!

This one is from September 3rd. Going on month 3 of his lameness. Curious to see what your thoughts are. I'll post the updated ones post-injections in my next post.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

To me it was one of the inside legs to the left ? Is that the way he's really lame to? I would pick front leg but I could be completely off.. Roy was the same really lame in one direction but better in the other direction


----------



## frlsgirl

Definitely lame; but where's the cause and what are secondary problems/symptoms? Hard to say; definitely left hind is a problem, maybe in the hip or stifles? We used the lameness locator on Ana and then did a standard flex test. Does your vet have access to one of those? It comes in really handy in cases where it's hard to tell. With Ana it ended up being both stifles and hocks as well as the front soles and front left shoulder.


----------



## PoptartShop

I hope the SI helps him a ton. They usually do the trick. Glad everything's finally coming into place & you're getting the answers you need to help Sky!  I hope he feels better & improves. Him being lame for that long is hard.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Okay so these are post-injection videos

Sept 19th











Sept 22nd (this morning)





 (He was being ornery... tried jumping the arena marker. Yes the long wooden bench....)






Thoughts?


----------



## DannyBoysGrace

I love how descriptive you are. :O


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I think he looks way better


----------



## Skyseternalangel

DannyBoysGrace said:


> I love how descriptive you are. :O


Yeah back when I had more time and energy, haha!


----------



## DannyBoysGrace

Skyseternalangel said:


> Yeah back when I had more time and energy, haha!


I didn't realize that I read the first page, thought it was the last! Oops.
I see that he's getting injections, I hope that he starts to feel better from whatever is hurting him soon.


----------



## PoptartShop

He's looking better.  I think the SI injection is helping him!!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

PoptartShop said:


> He's looking better.  I think the SI injection is helping him!!


He's had his stifles done but not his SI or hocks as of yet. I am going to have the chiropractor out to look him over, then put him on a different supplement for his joints, and then the last piece of the puzzle will be getting him back into steady work so his joints are less stiff and then I will continue to save up for those injections if we need them.


----------



## frlsgirl

Yes noticeably better!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Here he is today!! I think once he sees a chiro he'll be even better






He's already self-trimming... it hasn't even been 5 weeks yet! We still have like 13 days left till the farrier comes again


----------



## tinyliny

cute to hear how you talk to him. you are a sweet pair.

he looks happier going left.
it's so hard to get a bend on a lunge line, especially with a nice long line like that. but, you did a nice job with him at various gaits and working with getting him to listen and try to relax and stretch down.

good lounging can never replace good riding, tho.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Thanks Caroline!

Yeah I want him to get the works before I hop on him. I know that he isn't 100% yet so I don't want to rush anything. 

I adore Sky, but I can be a drill sergeant sometimes. I get very intense lol


----------



## Skyseternalangel

We interupt this beautiful journal of Sky to bring you this absolute cuteness from Vivien and Ivy, my little cuties


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Fun over ground poles this morning


----------



## frlsgirl

What a great pic! He's moving so freely forward - he must be feeling better.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

He is! The ground is made of crushed stone mixed with sand so it was more abrasive so he was hesitant at first but after I let him canter and really drove him he moved so nicely. Unfortunately my phone memory was too low for video. But next time.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Looks like he's having fun over the poles ! So cute sky


----------



## PoptartShop

Ahhh gushing over the pictures. Such cute kitties too!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

So we went from this on hard ground:










To this on soft ground:


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I've been lazy and did not lunge him today but did last night and without any poles. Lazy lazy lazy..

On the bright side, he sees the chiro this upcoming Tuesday AND then the farrier on Wednesday! Then he'll be sorted!

I'm thrilled that he's getting better each time <3


----------



## Tazzie

I'm glad he is too! He'll be back in no time at all!


----------



## frlsgirl

Yay for progress!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Here's the latest






Chiro comes tomorrow.


----------



## PoptartShop

Glad to see he's feeling better, makes me happy!


----------



## gunslinger

PoptartShop said:


> Glad to see he's feeling better, makes me happy!


Glad you're feeling better because Sky's better.....makes me happy!


----------



## PoptartShop

Of course!! <3 @gunslinger I love knowing Sky is improving!!! Been following this journal for awhile!


----------



## frlsgirl

Let us know what the chiro says!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

She was surprised at neck flexibility, which is great because he always has an issue stemming from his shoulder but we've been working on supple under saddle and ground.
SI joint was significantly lowered but was easy to adjust so there aren't concerning issues with it
I wasn't there for the whole appointment but will update more later
BUT!

She looked briefly at my saddle on Sky's back, the one I had issues with. We found a better way to pad so that it is now balanced and there won't be any chance of pressure points that would cause atrophy like we were having before when his topline was healthier.

So overall, happy!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

He had another Microtek bath this morning :grin:


----------



## Skyseternalangel

*Need help decoding this...*

Here are his results


----------



## frlsgirl

I'm no help with decoding but it's really cool that you get a detailed vet report like that. I think the C1, T1 etc refers to different vertebrae in the horse's body that the chiro worked on. Maybe someone with some med/vet knowledge can chime in?


----------



## Skyseternalangel

His movement now (I'm bossy ignore me)


----------



## PoptartShop

Awwww look at Sky!!!!  HAHA it's ok to be bossy sometimes LOL no worries.
As for the decoding...yeah, I have no idea. Hopefully someone on here sees it & can help! Interesting.

So happy for you guys!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

No video because it was spur of the moment but my barn friend showed me how to use the Pessoa lunging system. Sky did great! We're going to do a few minutes each day but only canter once a week


----------



## frlsgirl

Would love to see a video of him in the Pessoa; people seem to either love or hate that system. I'm too intimidated by all the ropes


----------



## Skyseternalangel

frlsgirl said:


> Would love to see a video of him in the Pessoa; people seem to either love or hate that system. I'm too intimidated by all the ropes



They're short..











We work for no more than 15 minutes


----------



## frlsgirl

Thanks for sharing @Skyseternalangel; he looks really good! Did you have trouble getting him all hooked up in it?


----------



## Skyseternalangel

frlsgirl said:


> Thanks for sharing @Skyseternalangel; he looks really good! Did you have trouble getting him all hooked up in it?


Oh yes, I had it wrong at first and it wasn't pleasant for him (kept bopping him in the mouth when he relaxed... like a rider with stiff elbows does) so my friend thankfully drove up and I unhooked him and asked for her help.

It'll take me awhile to get used to it, haha, but I like it so far.


----------



## PoptartShop

Really cool, he's looking really good. <3


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Sky got his feet done yesterday and.... I hopped on!!!  It was just a short walk out in the mare's turnout pasture. He got a little antsy when it was time to head back and I asked him to slow down via halfhalts... but otherwise not too bad! We ended in the indoor arena while the misters (!) were on. That was a fun experience! Sky didn't even care about the looks of things because it felt really nice after working hard up and down the very steep hills.

All I got was this cute picture


----------



## Tihannah

Wow! I haven't popped in in awhile! He looks so good! I've been researching the Pessoa for Tess. What do you think about it? Has it been helping? I too am a bit intimidated by it. lol.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Tihannah said:


> Wow! I haven't popped in in awhile! He looks so good! I've been researching the Pessoa for Tess. What do you think about it? Has it been helping? I too am a bit intimidated by it. lol.


It has been helping, and girl it is SO intimidating at first. It self-rewards, unlike sidereins that kind of do but also kind of trap the horse into a frame. The pessoa lunging system doesn't, because it has pulleys (lol) and bungees. At least this version does, it's the cheapy neoprene one not the fancy leather one.

Sky really likes it though. But when it comes off and we do our last cooloff on the lungeline he tends to keep his head level not down and resting so it seems like it's counter-intuitive but he's already more relaxed and through because there's a better reward with having a stretching forward and down frame than a giraffe hollow back frame.

But I do like to mix it up and go naked with trot poles. He really likes those


----------



## Tihannah

Tess HATES lunging. The few times I've tried, she looks at me like, "Why are you making me do this?? This is stupid!" Lol She will even snort at me when I don't let her stop. I've had to have a friend lunge her for me because she's more neutral with other people. Where'd you find your at?


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Tihannah said:


> Tess HATES lunging. The few times I've tried, she looks at me like, "Why are you making me do this?? This is stupid!" Lol She will even snort at me when I don't let her stop. I've had to have a friend lunge her for me because she's more neutral with other people. Where'd you find your at?



Yeah, Sky didn't like lunging either until he discovered poles back in 2012! Now, he loves lunging with poles. Lunging in general though? He's not a fan haha! 

Mine is borrowed from a friend  I think Dover has the pessoa system, and you might be able to find one on ebay or smartpak is an option too.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I am having an anxiety attack and bursting into tears. It's been a very stressful week with midterms and stupid people and now I go out to the barn and Sky's entire body is puffed up, stocked up on all four legs and no change with exercise. And he's slightly off at lunging. 

And to top it all off, someone broke into my room a couple weeks back. I had just gotten a Samsung Gear watch. I haven't been using it because I've been waiting on getting it all set up. Well mysteriously it got set up a few days ago so low and behold I can't find it anywhere. I think they stole it. And that's making me so upset ontop of everything else.

I can't have any sliver of anything positive for long it seems. Seriously so distraught with everything right now


----------



## tinyliny

Crap! that totally sucks.

take Sky for a walk, and a good cry on his furry shoulder.


----------



## gunslinger

I'm sorry sky. Hopefully tomorrow will give you more hope and less stress.

Hang in there gal......it'll be all right....deep breaths when the anxiety hits....


----------



## frlsgirl

I'm sorry


----------



## Tazzie

Ugh Sky, that sucks!! I'm so sorry  People suck. And I hope Sky feels better soon. Any idea what it could be??


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Standing wraps made no difference,he's actually worse. Vet came out and pulled blood and IV shot of exceed, with one IM for 3 days. We're going to put a sweat on all 4 legs for the rest of today and overnight. 

We have no idea what did it. It could have been changes to his diet, allergic reaction, the trim and soreness from rocks in turnout and on our mini hack out. Could also be from turnout antics or lack of protein in his diet.

Just no idea. I'm very disheartened. No exercise for a week but he can be turned out


----------



## carshon

Skye- I am thinking of you. It has been a rough year for sure


----------



## Skyseternalangel

carshon said:


> Skye- I am thinking of you. It has been a rough year for sure


Thank you :/ I'm just such a mess.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

His bloodwork came back normal, so we're stumped again.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Update for this morning, took the wraps off and hosed his legs off to get rid of the Furazone from the sweats and his front legs were back to normal though one was tender to water pressure but not hand pressure (?) the hinds were better but still VERY swollen. The left moreso than the right. Cold hosed the hinds for 20 minutes and put him in his pen. By the evening, he had almost no swelling on the right hind and just slightly swollen on the left hind. I was told he could be turned out to night-turnout pasture so he got to join his buddies tonight.

We'll see how he is in the morning.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Sunday 16th Oct

Sky seemed about the same,still some swelling worth most being on the left hind. Cold hosed again and he got shot 2. He has one last shot tomorrow to give. He seems very chipper so I'm hoping we can get back to light work again soon.

We still have no idea what caused it


----------



## frlsgirl

My friend's horse just randomly broke out in hives while also going through a mild colic attack. A day later he was fine again. He did the exact same thing almost exactly a year ago. They never figured out what caused it.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Monday October 17th

I have a test this morning in a Organic Chemistry and wanted to study in the morning. My plan was to wake up crazy early, study a little, tend to Sky, nap, study one last round, and then go take the test.

Well, I got to the barn and made his breakfast, prepared his final Exceed shot, and went to catch him.

The swelling is minimal now and he seemed more comfortable moving. But I just didn't want to rush through our routine so instead I got out my brushes, grabbed a handful of peppermints. I gave him a deep curry, then used my cactus dandy brush, and finished with our goat hair to give him a shine. 

He has a little bit of rainrot left so I pulled some more scabs off.

Then Sky started bowing on his own, softly nickering like he was telling me "hey mom... " so then we worked in m on carrot stretches, belly lift, and then not only our usual butt tuck but thanks to @frlsgirl posting that crunch video on her journal, Sky and I tried them out. They really encouragedo Sky to bend through the ribcage in each direction. It was really cool!

After picking his feet and a few more impromptu bows, I put his mask on and turned him out into his run with shed to stay out of the sun.

It was very relaxing for both of us


----------



## frlsgirl

Yay, I'm glad you found the video helpful.


----------



## PoptartShop

Awww he's spoiled.  They love those mints!


----------



## gunslinger

So, you aced the test right?


----------



## Skyseternalangel

gunslinger said:


> So, you aced the test right?


No, got an 87 on my midterm and this morning was an 81. Not my best but I'm glad it's a higher passing score!

I've just been off my game since.. this summer..

Monday 17th evening

I got to Sky just shy of 6:40pm, made his dinner and fed it to him beneath the stars in the front patch of fresh grass by the driveway. It was 90 today, so this evening's breeze felt really good and Sky needed a change of scenery. I picked all four feet and then we walked back on the gravel road to his turnout pen.

This weekend I switched all of my donated summer clothes with my safely-in-storage winter clothes. What a stark difference. I have summer clothes coming out of my ears, and many many pairs of breeches that are either way too small in the waist or too short in the leg. I think the only pair that actually fits is the white pair I bought from a friend just to see how hideous they'd look when I was riding Sky. Spoiler alert: super hideous

I also don't have winter boots, or farm shoes of any kind. My BO gave me a pair of her old sneakers and I've been using those. They're so.... gross, but I'm making due with what I have. The money I was going to spend on some form of muck/riding boots ended up going to Sky's vet visits but I'm really glad he's doing better.

Now I'm just propped up in bed eating "Moose Track" icecream and sipping mountain dew because my school only has sodas in the vending machines and I didn't think to stop and get a gallon of something healthier.

But I'm feeling better, held both of my kitties earlier and they trust me so much that they stretch out all limp when I hold them in my arms and have been petting them for awhile. Viv still has the remains of a cough now and then, and she still doesn't quite trust me and is still very spooky but we're getting there...


----------



## frlsgirl

Yuck! Mountain dew and ice cream together? lol. Maybe separately but not together.

87 and 81? In Dressage land those are gold medalist scores! So take a bow and accept that gold medal!


----------



## carshon

I have taken Organic Chem (many years ago) and I would love to have had those scores!!!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

*October 19th*

Supplement arrival day! He's starting another new diet, because the last one had many holes that ultimately caused problems. To be proactive and avoid that, my friend @evilamc and my other good pal FeedXL came up with a diet that is not only wallet friendly but also really really solid. 

So today was a busy day in terms of re-organizing everything. It started with my car side-passenger seat. This might be gross to some but since Lu was killed, I've been struggling with my leftovers. Usually he'd get them, so when I'm done eating whatever and he's not there anymore I ended up just tossing it on the passenger foot area. Well it grew to a mountain, I couldn't really face it because it required me to accept that he was gone. I wasn't ready for that. Well this morning I did, and I feel at peace though also very sad.

That sadness tried to wreck my day. Sometimes I get so sad I get paralyzed and can't do anything, like last night. I was scared of lunging Sky because I was concerned that he would be lame again. So I put off leaving to go and tend to him for hours.... it was not good. 

Well today I overcame it and managed to re-organize my room and make things feel more like home. I also went grocery shopping which hasn't happened since my binge-buy of health foods literally the day he passed. I went and spent $80 on just fancy snacks and premade dinners from Natural Grocers. That was 2 and a half months ago. How am I still alive? Who the hell knows.

So I bought some snacks but also meat and spaghetti stuff and almond milk. And gelato. Because I needed it. And spent under $50 so I was happy. I unburied my laundry basket that was filled with kitchen utensils and other random stuff, and then moved the antique trunk I got (and plan to use for riding stuff in my room) in its corner. Here's the end result of that:










I just need to restore it and clean it because it smells like old.. and not the good kind of old.

But then I got sad and couldn't leave my room again. So I ate a few of my snacks and binge-watched a show and obsessively checked to see when the supplements would arrive. After I got over the wave, I set out to the barn.

It has been raining and there was a jump lesson and I spent most of the time just unboxing and then sorting the supplements out into the feed room. Then I lightly lunged Sky in the dark (yep) with the hoof boots on his hinds (yup, that was hysterical... he looked like an animated spider roller blading) and he seemed sounder than the night before so we called it short and I fed him his new diet (not the full blown proportions but a little to introduce him to it)

He loved it!


----------



## tinyliny

what do you like to binge watch when you are having those awful , sad days.?

I felt sad all day yesterday. woke up literally crying, but I then found out that my old riding buddy and friend had passed on, from cancer, jsut that morning. I know that all day sad feeling.


----------



## frlsgirl

I'm glad you were able to channel this sad unproductive energy into some positive projects. I found myself sitting on the couch crying last Saturday morning and I just couldn't stand the sadness anymore so I put my sneakers on and went for a run. I haven't stopped running since. It's a new obsession. I also have gotten some great feed/supplement advice from @evilamc and just ordered Ana some MagRestore. It was really affordable too.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

tinyliny said:


> what do you like to binge watch when you are having those awful , sad days.?
> 
> I felt sad all day yesterday. woke up literally crying, but I then found out that my old riding buddy and friend had passed on, from cancer, jsut that morning. I know that all day sad feeling.


Oh I hope you're doing better today. I'm sending you love and hugs

Re binge watching, I have a lot of shows but recently got into "New Girl" it's just so silly that it makes me laugh



frlsgirl said:


> I'm glad you were able to channel this sad unproductive energy into some positive projects. I found myself sitting on the couch crying last Saturday morning and I just couldn't stand the sadness anymore so I put my sneakers on and went for a run. I haven't stopped running since. It's a new obsession. I also have gotten some great feed/supplement advice from @evilamc and just ordered Ana some MagRestore. It was really affordable too.



I'm glad running helps you. I just want Sky to be happy and healthy and that we can go back to riding and working on bettering ourselves. I really miss that time with him

Magrestore is awesome, as is @evilamc. I'm glad you're trying it out for Ana!

I also hope you're doing better. Sadness just sucks the color out of everything. 

~~~

Thursday- October 20th 2016

Day two of supplement introduction. I've already screwed up because they either forgot or it's so far buried that my half hour of digging through up to my shoulder in the bag yielded no results of finding the scoop for specifically the supplement, I gave him too much instead of starting off slow which I thought I was doing.

AKA, I am miss dumb dumb.

Either or, lunged him naked and HE LOOKED MAGNIFICENT! I have no idea why he was off for that week and suddenly fine, but I'm taking it!

Here's a couple short vids:











And yes I call him a cookie boy when he does really good stuff.

And yes.... I'm in a weird combo of PJs and winter gear. I need actual horse boots again, which I'm saving for. And I don't want to be in breeches if I'm not riding.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

October 20th was so stressful. So this had to happen:


----------



## Skyseternalangel

And this is how his back looks:



















October 21st

His last meal of old grain, now come this evening he'll be on the new diet. They're sending me a scoop so I can measure it properly so I don't guess and overdo it. He seemed happy this morning... freely cantering away from me when I was trying to catch him. Both equal parts happy and frustrating

Kitties are sick, Ivy more than Viv. So they're going to the vet later today... :/ Will update later


----------



## carshon

Hope your Kitties don't have anything serious. And so glad Skye is doing better!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Ivy has been refusing to eat since yesterday and she has respiratory problems again (they both do, but Ivy has it more severely). She has turned down every form of food so I am going to have to syringe feed her.

Since our apt ran way over, I was late to the barn so thankfully someone brought the horses in (there's a clinic going on) and I got them fed and lunged Sky today over some poles. He looked great, so I'm happy!

And then he scarfed all his dinner! So that also makes me very happy!!

So now I'm just worried about my kitty and hope she won't murder me for her meds + force-feed session.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

10/22/16

Just dropping this off here


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Everything has been pretty quiet. Sky gets his shoes tomorrow. I'm hoping it ends well.


----------



## PoptartShop

I'm hoping everything turns out well. Please keep us posted after he gets his shoes today. <3

Also, great video!


----------



## carshon

another poster that I miss on the Forum


----------



## gunslinger

carshon said:


> another poster that I miss on the Forum


Me too....hope she's doing well...


----------



## egrogan

Ditto!!



*This journal has been closed due to prolonged lack of participation by the author. Journals that have no active participation by the author for a period of time greater than 18 months will be considered abandoned and will be closed until the author asks for them to be reopened.*


----------

